# Lounge > General >  Official Kijiji Funnies Thread

## Tik-Tok

Figured we all see enough dumb/funny crap on Kijiji, Craig's list Ebay etc., that we should just have an official thread for it all... 

This one made me chuckle today, it deserves a solid math fail...

 




> SELLING 6 RIMS
> Bolt Pattern: 5x100 MM|
> GREAT CONDITION
> NO DENTS, NO DAMAGE
> *15 EACH OR ALL 6
> FOR $120.00*
> 
> http://edmonton.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...AdIdZ198193943

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ198864447

Front bumper made me laugh.

----------


## J.M.

^^  :ROFL!:

----------


## msommers

hamborghini!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## DeeK

Copy the ads/pics and paste em here, or we wont be able to see them soon.

----------


## Shunsui

> 15 EACH OR ALL 6
> FOR $120.00



 :facepalm:  x10

----------


## Goodfella

This guy has great humor

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ198436538

----------


## Cody D

> _Originally posted by Twin_Cam_Turbo_ 
> *http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ198864447
> 
> Front bumper made me laugh.*



How the hell did that car win 2nd best interior in any show?

----------


## 97'Scort

^ Second best Canadian Tire tuner-alley interior, looks like. Right down to the NOS floormats, seat covers, and steering wheel cover.

----------


## scat19

Post up screenies or quotes, within a week they'll be dead!!

----------


## Mazstyle

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...AdIdZ199444508


I lol'ed. Can some screenshot that?

----------


## syritis



----------


## core_upt



----------


## gretz

Nice ^^ 

I raise you a full load edition

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ199600555

----------


## 911fever

Brutally modded Civic

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...dIdZ199669548#

----------


## EvolizePhoto

> _Originally posted by core_upt_ 
> **



I think that is a member off beyond named Skid - he ALWAYS calls remotes REMOLTS. I can gaurantee you it's him.

----------


## derpderp

> _Originally posted by Twin_Cam_Turbo_ 
> *http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ198864447
> 
> Front bumper made me laugh.*







Oh god that front bumper..
Also, hamborghini  :Confused:

----------


## G-ZUS

anyone want a sup[ed up 87 accord in mint condition?

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...dIdZ199928056#

----------


## 97'Scort

> _Originally posted by G-ZUS_ 
> *anyone want a sup[ed up 87 accord in mint condition?
> 
> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...dIdZ199928056#*



According to the ad, it looks like it's the sunroof that's suped [sic] up.

----------


## derran.m

Not sure if this one is actually legit, got it emailed to me from a friend

OK, let me start off by saying this jeep is only available for purchase by the manliest of men (or women). My friend, if it was possible for a vehicle to sprout chest hair and a five o'clock shadow, this jeep would look like Tom Selleck. It is just that manly. It was never intended to drive to the mall so you can pick up that adorable shirt at Abercrombie & Fitch that you had your eye on. It wasn't meant to transport you to yoga class or Linens & Things. No, that's what your Prius is for. If that's the kind of car you're looking for, then just do us all a favor and stop reading right now. I mean it. Just stop. This car was engineered by 3rd degree ninja super-warriors in the highest mountains of Japan to serve the needs of the man that cheats death on a daily basis. They didn't even consider superfluous nancy boy amenities like navigation systems (real men don't get lost), heated leather seats (a real man doesn't let anything warm his butt), or On Star (real men don't even know what the hell On Star is). No, this brute comes with the things us testosterone-fueled super action junkies need._ It's got special blood/gore resistant upholstery. It even has a first-aid kit in the back. You know what the first aid kit has in it? A pint of whiskey, a stitch-your-own-wound kit and a hunk of leather to bite down on when you're operating on yourself. The jeep_ also has an automatic transmission so if you're being chased by Libyan terrorists, you'll still be able to shoot your machine gun out the window and drive at the same time. It's saved my bacon more than once. It has room for you and the four hotties you picked up on the way to the gym to blast your pecs and hammer your glutes. There's a tow hitch to pull your 50 caliber anti-Taliban, self cooling machine gun. I also just put in a new windshield to replace the one that got shot out by The Man. My price on this bad boy is an incredibly low $9950, but I'll entertain reasonable offers. And by reasonable, I mean don't walk up and tell me you'll give me $5,000 for it. That's liable to earn you a Burmese-roundhouse-sphincter-kick with a follow up three fingered eye-jab. Would it hurt? Hell yeah. Let's just say you won't be the prettiest guy at the Coldplay concert anymore. There's only 142000 on this four-wheeled hellcat from Planet Kickass. Trust me, it will outlive you and the offspring that will carry your name. It will live on as a monument to your machismo. Now, go look in the mirror and tell me what you see. If it's a rugged, no holds barred, super brute he-man macho Chuck Norris stunt double, then contact me. I might be out hang-gliding or BASE jumping or just chilling with my ladies, but I'll get back to you. And when I do, we'll talk about a price over a nice glass of Schmidt while we listen to Johnny Cash. To sweeten the deal a little, I'm throwing in this pair of MC Hammer pants for the man with rippling quads that can't fit into regular pants. Yeah, you heard me. FREE MC Hammer pants. Rock on.

----------


## syeve

^^I don't care if it's real, I want that jeep!

----------


## gretz

Thoughts??

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ199884331

----------


## speedog

> _Originally posted by gretz_ 
> *Thoughts??
> 
> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ199884331*



Chinese knock-off and YouTube vid

----------


## gretz

> _Originally posted by speedog_ 
> * Chinese knock-off*



Oh, for sure... just thought it was pretty amusing that someone took a monster and turned it into that lol

----------


## bjstare

> _Originally posted by speedog_ 
> * Chinese knock-off and YouTube vid*



 :ROFL!:  at what that poor guy on the youtube vid has to go through to turn it. What a piece of garbage.

----------


## speedog

And it can be all yours (street legal too) for just $2,000.

Also just noticed the guy has it listed under 'sport bikes', uh huh.

----------


## Shunsui

We need to be screenshotting this ads most of them are gone now.

----------


## Kavy

> _Originally posted by Shunsui_ 
> *We need to be screenshotting this ads most of them are gone now.*



Agreed, or this thread is useless.

----------


## cjay^

> _Originally posted by speedog_ 
> * Chinese knock-off and YouTube vid*



My question is why is he not wearing a fucking helmet?

----------


## Eleanor

> Hi there, i am Selling my v6 in-line 325i bmw. i have babied the vehicle since i bought it.
> - Always Engine flush and full synthetic oil changes
> -Recent Radiator Service
> -brand new fuel pump
> -Upgraded new Shocks
> -New brake pads and rotors
> -Upgraded Clutch and Clutch plate
> -Custom Halo Headlights
> -Very clean interior
> ...



http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ201481688

----------


## sputnik

POST SCREENSHOTS

99% of the Kijiji links are dead

----------


## yeahyeah



----------


## Kona9

That Jeep ad was copied from an X-Terra Ad a couple of years ago.

----------


## KKY

> _Originally posted by cjay^_ 
> * 
> 
> My question is why is he not wearing a fucking helmet?*



It's China. What do you expect?

» Click image for larger version

----------


## rob the knob

how you make screen shots?

----------


## darkkent

someone pissed this guy off ...

----------


## AndyL

> _Originally posted by Eleanor_ 
> *
> 
> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ201481688*



And what's the funnies with this ad??? Other than the V6/Inline comment...

----------


## codetrap

> _Originally posted by darkkent_ 
> *someone pissed this guy off ...*



It kinda looks like the neighbor had footings poured to support a raised concrete retaining wall and fucked over his neighbors yard?

Not to sure really, but I bet that's a tense neighborhood right now.

----------


## darkrider911

> _Originally posted by rob the knob_ 
> *how you make screen shots?*



You're joking right?

Well if not.... do you use a Mac or Windows?

Mac:
http://www.wikihow.com/Take-a-Screenshot-in-Mac-OS-X

Windows:
http://www.wikihow.com/Take-a-Screen...rosoft-Windows

----------


## russianrocket21

Friend sent this to me last night

----------


## G-ZUS

Watch out for this scammer

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAd?Ad...D9YBv%2BOBOc*#


The car is not a GSR, it has 240-250 on it and he rolled it back. The car was my friends and he hit a puddle and blew the engine, so insurance paid out for it.

----------


## GREENBOY

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...AdIdZ189976887

Not crazy hilarious, but this is a great example of people using descriptions like 'excellent shape' a little to liberally. I think 'battered to fuck and left to rot in a basement' might be more accurate.

----------


## 92s13SR20

> _Originally posted by russianrocket21_ 
> *Friend sent this to me last night*



EPIC!!!

----------


## 92s13SR20

http://reddeer.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ190519420 Drivers Muirr LOL :facepalm:

----------


## qcp1

worst thread ever, all ads are no longer available...

----------


## btimbit

> _Originally posted by qcp1_ 
> *worst thread ever, all ads are no longer available...*



Yeah  :Frown:  Copy+paste hilarious ads please!

----------


## 5hift

http://lethbridge.kijiji.ca/c-housin...AdIdZ199396927

In case ad disappears ...



Wanted: Looking for place to rent

Date Listed 20-Apr-10
Price $400.00
Address Alberta T0K 2G0, Canada
View map


Need place to rent asap. 40 year old male looking for a nice place to rent. Just got out of a bad relationship(mom). Mother figures I need to experience life. Will cook, clean,sew for discount on rent. Send pics. Must be pretty.Must have 40 inch flat screen in room for xbox. Wont do laundry.


 :ROFL!:

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

^hahaha

----------


## Goodfella

I have a feeling that some of the ad posters are also members
of this forum and thats why they are dissapearing so fast.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> _Originally posted by G-ZUS_ 
> *Watch out for this scammer
> 
> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAd?Ad...D9YBv%2BOBOc*#
> 
> 
> The car is not a GSR, it has 240-250 on it and he rolled it back. The car was my friends and he hit a puddle and blew the engine, so insurance paid out for it.*



Guy wanted to trade me for my 180SX. I let him know he wasnt fooling people.

----------


## cjay^

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ198880720

$15,000 SC400

Look at those fuckin DUBS lol

----------


## sillysod

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ203167633


haha bike low mileage, the wife not 

hahaha

----------


## AndyL

> For Sale........ The Bike not the Wife
> Great Shape The Bike and The Wife
> Custom Paint The Bike not The Wife
> Low Mileage The Bike and The Wife
> Good Ride *The Wife not The bike*



Fixed

----------


## gretz

Bad-ass show car...

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ203436907

----------


## jwslam

» Click image for larger version
http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ198126672

----------


## gretz

very fast and lady driven...

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ204443548

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ204174936
rare 1-off parts... skunk2 cams?

----------


## puya.ro

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...AdIdZ204486896



Apple will charge you $300..... I'll do it beautifully for $89!

Call or text Ty the iPhone guy @ 403-613-2013

____________________________________________________

____________________________________________________


I've worked on and fixed over HUNDREDS of phones!

OEM Original Apple parts.

Mobile service available

I'm a stay at home Dad and i am available pretty much anytime, so please call now!

THREE options!

1. You drop off and pick up the phone at my house. Done in 20 minutes - $89 ($99 for 3GS)

2. Rush service, i come to you RIGHT NOW and fix your phone on the spot $119 ($129 for 3GS)

3. I drive to your house, make you dinner, fix your phone over dessert, give you a footrub while we watch Family Guy, and tuck you in for the night. $999 (same price for 3GS)

----------


## gretz

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ204596157

only 10 grand - someone scoop this up quick while it lasts

----------


## AndyL

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...AdIdZ207995340



 :ROFL!:  I emailed him the contact info for a1 pooper scoopin  :facepalm:

----------


## baygirl

> _Originally posted by AndyL_ 
> *http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...AdIdZ207995340
> 
> 
>  I emailed him the contact info for a1 pooper scoopin *



You could always get it for your neighbours lawn...

----------


## AndyL

> _Originally posted by baygirl_ 
> * 
> You could always get it for your neighbours lawn...*



I have more than enough to supply enough flaming bags 'o poo to the whole community...  :Big Grin:  My big dog is a pyrenees cross after all  :Smilie:

----------


## jwslam

http://kitchener.kijiji.ca/c-cars-ve...AdIdZ196011164




> OK, let me start off by saying this Explorer is only available for purchase by the manliest of men (or women). My friend, if it was possible for a vehicle to sprout chest hair and a five o'clock shadow, this Ford would look like Tom Selleck. It is just that manly.
> 
> It was never intended to drive to the mall so you can pick up that adorable shirt at Abercrombie & Fitch that you had your eye on. It wasn't meant to transport you to yoga class or Linens & Things. No, that's what your Prius is for. If that's the kind of car you're looking for, then just do us all a
> favor and stop reading right now. I mean it. Just stop.
> 
> This SUV was engineered by 3rd degree ninja super-warriors in the highest mountains of Japan to serve the needs of the man that cheats death on a daily basis. They didn't even consider superfluous nancy boy amenities like navigation systems (real men don't get lost), heated leather seats (a real man doesn't let anything warm his butt), or On Star (real men don't even know what the hell On Star is).
> 
> No, this brute comes with the things us testosterone-fueled super action junkies need. It has a 155 HP engine to outrun the cops. It's saved my bacon more than once. It's got special blood/gore resistant upholstery. It even has a first-aid kit in the back. You know what the first aid kit has in it? A pint of whiskey, a stitch-your-own-wound kit and a hunk of leather to bite down on when you're operating on yourself.
> 
> ...

----------


## 300zxfairlday

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...AdIdZ210014930




Looking for Someone to give me money...
Share | Print | Report Ad 
Date Listed 07-Jun-10
Price Free
Address Airdrie, AB, Canada 
View map
I am in need of money. If anyone has some extra money, I would greatly appreciate it.


 :facepalm:

----------


## gretz

edit

----------


## yeahyeah



----------


## ddduke

Was on the hunt for a classic caddy and came across this gem:

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ207590529

If it gets deleted:

i want to dsposed coz i got new one service; good car just gaskit replacement needed. stel running.....

----------


## 410440

> _Originally posted by ddduke_ 
> *Was on the hunt for a classic caddy and came across this gem:
> 
> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ207590529
> 
> If it gets deleted:
> 
> i want to dsposed coz i got new one service; good car just gaskit replacement needed. stel running.....*



Classic Reply:
YOZ - IZ INTERESTEZ IN YO CAZ! HOW MUCH TO CHANE THE GAS CAP TI MAKEZ IT RUNZ ?

I WIZ LIKZ TO SPEN LIKE FITEEN BUKZ!

HIT ME BAKZ HOMIE!

----------


## gretz

This badboy does 0-60 in just 2.9 seconds

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ214252571

----------


## jwslam

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-jobs-gene...AdIdZ214277192




> hi iam 21 years old iam very ex in many jobs if u are intrested plz get me back iam a very hardworker and i think i would be an asset to your company



put his full address on there too...

----------


## black300

Probably means 60km/h now that's misleading marketing! lol





> _Originally posted by gretz_ 
> *This badboy does 0-60 in just 2.9 seconds
> 
> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ214252571*

----------


## 92s13SR20

http://reddeer.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ214332883

Date Listed 28-Jun-10 
Price $16,500.00 
Address Red Deer, AB, Canada 
View map 
For Sale By Owner 
Make GMC 
Model Sierra 2500 
Trim SL 
Year 1995 
Kilometers 950000 
Colour White 
Transmission Manual 
Fuel Type Gasoline 
Drivetrain 4 x 4 
Type New 




Up for sale is my trusty 1995 GMC Sierra, freshly broke in and ready for a new home. This truck has 950 000km on the still factory 350ci engine. Has rebuilt transmission at 335,000km with new clutch and all clutch parts and clutch has not been used since. Has a bumpin' aftermarket Pioneer/Alpine sound system with 1 10" sub and I-pod hookup. Brand new alternator at 820,000 and waterpump at 758,000. In great shape for it's year. Plywood box liner, warn winch 8,000lbs on steel bumper with controller. Comes with the 800L slip tank, complete with electric pump. Has 245/75/16 tires on it, 3 are matching, one is not. Comes with CB Radio installed and 1000 channel triple-trunking police scanner and an awesome set of backup lights with alarm so those idiots behind you move out of your way. This truck is ready for work and will even include pintle hitch seen on back of truck.

Call Justin @ 403 598 8168. $16, 500 or best offer. 
Visits: 55

----------


## syritis

> _Originally posted by 92s13SR20_ 
> *http://reddeer.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ214332883
> 
> Up for sale is my trusty 1995 GMC Sierra, freshly broke in and ready for a new home. This truck has 950 000km on the still factory 350ci engine. Has rebuilt transmission at 335,000km with new clutch and all clutch parts and clutch has not been used since. Has a bumpin' aftermarket Pioneer/Alpine sound system with 1 10&quot; sub and I-pod hookup. Brand new alternator at 820,000 and waterpump at 758,000. In great shape for it's year. Plywood box liner, warn winch 8,000lbs on steel bumper with controller. Comes with the 800L slip tank, complete with electric pump. Has 245/75/16 tires on it, 3 are matching, one is not. Comes with CB Radio installed and 1000 channel triple-trunking police scanner and an awesome set of backup lights with alarm so those idiots behind you move out of your way. This truck is ready for work and will even include pintle hitch seen on back of truck.
> 
> Call Justin @ 403 598 8168. $16, 500 or best offer. 
> Visits: 55*



just broke in with check engine light, air bag light, and abs lights on, theirs another by the seat belt lights but can't see what it is.

----------


## creekerkid

> _Originally posted by J.M._ 
> *^^ *



I used to own this car when it was for sale. appreciate all you idiots out here that cannot appreciate the work a kid does to his car. hopefully one day you guys get a life and are able to build as beautiful a car as this. oh and as a side not I sold the car about 3 weeks ago for 13,000 dollars. apparently its worth more than I was asking.

----------


## corsvette

> _Originally posted by 92s13SR20_ 
> *http://reddeer.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ214332883
> 
> Date Listed 28-Jun-10 
> Price $16,500.00 
> Address Red Deer, AB, Canada 
> View map 
> For Sale By Owner 
> Make GMC 
> ...



$16,500???? He can't be serious.

----------


## 92s13SR20

Date Listed 02-Jul-10 
Price $4,300.00 
Address Calgary, AB, Canada 
View map 
For Sale By Owner 
Make Nissan 
Model 240SX 
Year 1993 
Kilometers 133000 
Body Type Coupe (2 door) 
Transmission Manual 
Colour Blue 
Type Used 
Fuel Type Gasoline 




1993 Nissan Silvia S13 Coupe

Engine and Drive train:
-S14 Blacktop sr20det
-Gt2871r .64 A/R Garrett turbo
-Taka motorsports SS turbo lines (oil and coolant lines)
-740cc Nismo injectors
-Nismo Super Copper Mix clutch/flywheel combo (serious and best clutch ever)
Aggressive 2way LSD
-Rocker arm stoppers
-Greddy turbo elbow
-Exhaust manifold (very well built)
-S15 OEM gaskets all over the place (exh mani, turbo, dp)
-3 custom air intake with K&N air filter
-3 full exhaust - great sound
-Megan test pipe
-ARC fmic (1500$)  2 hot pipe, 2.5 cold pipe  great air flow
-T-clamps all over the place
-HKS ssqv BOV
-NGK iridium spark plugs
-Custom reservoir tank
-Miata small battery w/ warranty
-Non hicas
-12 electric fan + the stock clutch fan 

ECU:
-Power FC D-Jetro MAP based Tuned by [email protected] 

Wheels and Brakes:
-17x10 Work Sp1 -25 offset rims in the rear
-16x10 Work Sp1 -1 offset rims for the front (full set of 4 will come with the car)
-5-lug Z32 on all 4 corners 
-Project muu slotted rotors
-Project muu brake pads (tons of life)
-5mm spacers on all 4 corners
-Tires are all in good condition

Suspension: 
-Tein HA coilovers; adjustable camber
-Whiteline front and rear sway bars (3 way adjustable for your driving style)
-Cusco front and rear strut tower bars

Electronics and Sound System:
-PLX R500 Wideband/Data logger - Wideband o2, I also have the EGT sensor and the sensor that reads the amount of gs that your car is pulling! This data logger is extremely awesome, reads speed, rpm, knock, ect.
-Greddy turbo timer
-Greddy Boost controller
-Viper alarm (does everything you could think of, you can even make a button open/close different windows)
-Sound system (deck, speakers, amp, sub)

Interior:
-Sparco sprint seats
-Integra type-R shift knob and shift boot (had to keep the Honda heart going)
-Race steering wheel
-Power windows (auto up/down for driver)
-Power Brakes
-Power sunroof
-Clear windows (no tint!)
-Power folding mirrors
-Power mirrors
-The car is also equipped with a truck horn (very awesome)

Exterior: 
-50mm JUN fender flares
-GTR Grill
-Full body kit
-Paint just got polished and is in great shape

This Car made 1439whp and 749wtq on autodreams dyno. I have dyno sheets to prove. 

I'm selling all 3 of my vehicles for a brand new Duramax Diesel. 






http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAd?Ad...wmid=214927128

http://forums.beyond.ca/st/308622/19...many-upgrades/

somebody had better buy this soon.....only $4300

----------


## FraserB

Its actually going for $10k, the link posted is the edit link. someone fucked with the guys ad.

----------


## sr20s14zenki

> _Originally posted by FraserB_ 
> *Its actually going for $10k, the link posted is the edit link. someone fucked with the guys ad.*



Maybe the guy should learn to link to the right thing hahahah. Noob. 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## 92s13SR20

> _Originally posted by FraserB_ 
> *Its actually going for $10k, the link posted is the edit link. someone fucked with the guys ad.*



not a bad price

----------


## Awd-Tsi

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-jobs-chil...AdIdZ215061434

----------


## Graham_A_M

That looks legit  :Wink:  

probably quite a chill guy as well.  :thumbs up:

----------


## Awd-Tsi

> _Originally posted by Graham_A_M_ 
> *That looks legit  
> 
> probably quite a chill guy as well. *



 well if i had a kid, this part kinda scares me away "f yOu need a reliable and active MALE nanny whO can play with your child call me "  :ROFL!:

----------


## npham

> Hi I'm mack 23 yrs old a male nanny here in Calgary, I am a certified caregiver graduated with CPR and first aid.. I have my training certificate in elderly., if yOu need a reliable and active MALE nanny whO can play with your child call me at 4039181615... I can speak Tagalog and English.... Thank yOu...



If you post something funny from Kijiji, eBay, or whatever, post the god-damn ad. Fucking 80000's...  :Whipped:  

Plus there's a thread already...post in there instead.

----------


## yeahyeah



----------


## iceburns288

^Love the pictures. I wonder how long it took him to haul his bike into his shower haha

----------


## mugensix

i know the guy who owns that mr2, its very quick actually, and i wouldnt doubt it hit 60km/h in at least 3secs

----------


## Afrodeziak

Pretty sure I won't be investing in this guy.. lol


*Looking for Canadians to Join my Teem?*

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...AdIdZ215507721



Are you looking for a little extra income each month, would you like to be self-employed, or find a new career to replace your current job? I might be able to help.

I am an independent sales associate for Pre-Paid Legal Services, Inc. Not a "get-rich-quick" scheme, Pre-Paid Legal is a New York Stock Exchange company that has provided legal service plans for families and businesses for over 30 years.

I'm looking for people who see the value in the Pre-Paid Legal plan and who could be excited about making a living AND making a difference. Whether you're considering part-time or full-time, the flexible business opportunity Pre-Paid Legal offers might interest you

With no obligation, you can view a short presentation and learn more by visiting my website. See what Pre-Paid Legal can do for you at: http://www.prepaidlegal.com/hub/mowens43

Thank you for your time and if you're interested or just have questions, I'll be happy to help. Please feel free to contact me at your convenience.

Matt Owens
Independent Associate
Pre-Paid Legal Services, Inc.
360-933-1010

----------


## Awd-Tsi

Looks like he been investing in some donuts

----------


## Nissan_Fanboy

> _Originally posted by Afrodeziak_ 
> *Pretty sure I won't be investing in this guy.. lol
> 
> 
> Looking for Canadians to Join my Teem?
> 
> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...AdIdZ215507721
> 
> 
> ...



this guy seems legit. look at that beard, thats a beard that doesn't lie

----------


## xxviet

this thread is full of win lol espically the naked bike

----------


## CHICHARITZHI

> _Originally posted by Nissan_Fanboy_ 
> *
> 
> this guy seems legit. look at that beard, thats a beard that doesn't lie*



Don't look the beard , look at his eyes if u can trust him..

----------


## ercchry

what the hell is this guy asking for?




> i would like to buy local commercial with revenu in edmonton 2 appartement 1200$ each 1 local 1100$ 1 2000$ 1 3000$ and one more 2500$ but for starting my bussiness inside the price is 670,000$ i paid back in 12 mounth or we can to be associate with my bussness and building more info contact me the building are in edmonton



http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-services-...AdIdZ216479290

----------


## J.M.

^ investors?  :dunno:

----------


## core_upt



----------


## Goodfella

Lowball deterant?




> "NO LOW BALLERS I DONT COME TO YOUR HOUSE AND INSULT YOUR WIFE SO DON'T COME TO MINE AND INSULT MY CAR!!!! IN OTHER WORDS PRICE IS FIRM!! "




http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ216512318

----------


## PulsePro

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *what the hell is this guy asking for?
> 
> 
> 
> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-services-...AdIdZ216479290*



Maybe it's sean banerjee?

----------


## sillysod

taken from kijiji ad now removed

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/cto/1842209087.html 




> * 
> 
> FOR SALE/TRADE: 
> 
> You know what comes with this car? An extra set of badass. It's made by those rich fucks at nissan. So you know damn well...they spent like a BILLION fuckin dollars building that shit. And it was made in MOTHERFUCKIN JAPAN. You know what else Japan has made? FUCKIN SAMURAIS, NINJAS, and YAKUZA, those guys are so bad ass, they cut off their own body parts for getting the wrong tea for their bosses and shit. The rims on this badass miniature bullet train are 19 fuckin inches, thats bigger than that fat ass bitch you tagged in the club bathroom. It has a V6, so you know it goes like 300 mph, thats fast enough to get you to fuckin AFRICA in like 15 minutes, bitch. It's a stickshift, you can shift up, you can shift down, and if you press down like a mothefuckin man, you can reverse that sonofabitch over cats and shit. It's got heated leather seats, so when you pick up your slutty ass date, her vag won't freeze when she smears her ass over your baller ass leather seats. I could sit in those seats all fuckin day and not even give a shit. I put in a true dual exhaust, so when you drive around, bitches know you ain't fuckin around. 
> 
> BUT, BUT, THATS ALL YOU SAY? 
> 
> Whoa whoa whoa, hold your ****** horses, I ain't done yet. I didn't even mention the tires. Those tires right there, yes, those gangsta ass low profile tires. Fuck, those things grip like a fuckin gorilla, that's fuckin grip like you wouldn't believe. They even named a glue after that shit, so you know that's some tough shit right there. It's also got DUAL 56 lumen LED domelights. So, you could be driving along at like 4 in the fuckin morning, and you wanna read the Art of War by Sun motherfuckin Tzu (the only book that fuckin matters). You turn on the fuckin domelight and burn your retinas to shit, cause, that shit is bright as the motherfuckin son. In fact, I'm such a fuckin gentlemen I'll throw in some polarized glasses to protect your pansy ass eyes for you.That Version Select aero kit is what really makes that shit shine. People won't know if they just saw a sweet ass ride pass them, or if they should call the military cause they swore they just saw a motherfuckin UFO. It's also got JIC MAGIC coilovers. I know what you're thinking, and you're fuckin right. They're fuckin magic. Buy this mother******, and I'll even throw in the Avatar DVD. Why might you ask?, cause it's about blowin trees up on other planets, and bonin hot alien women, and you can watch it all on the touchscreen dvd player, instead of that sorry ass Gangbang porn you got stashed away. What? Who's judgin you? Not me. Buy this epitome of epic engineering now. 
> ...

----------


## Skrilla

Dunno if this has been posted here but..$25,000????? Really??? I have seen this car in person, didn't look like a 25K car to me  :dunno:  

http://medicinehat.kijiji.ca/c-cars-...AdIdZ205906972

----------


## HHURICANE1

^ It's not even a turbo!

----------


## gretz

oh boy... look at those curves - someone please embed before its gone and lost forever

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ218217121

----------


## redrocket

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-jobs-part...AdIdZ214669994

i offer a position job saling hot dogs and saussages in dowtwon for public 
great location u will enjoy the public and get ur cash 
give me a call on 4038091605
i need someone ponctual and responsible trustable

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ220597731

Someones a fan of Top Gear!

----------


## sillysod

Ok Calgary Craigslist, not Kijiji.

FS: Lamp with Genii


http://calgary.en.craigslist.ca/atq/1809965208.html

----------


## sneek

> _Originally posted by Skrilla_ 
> *Dunno if this has been posted here but..$25,000????? Really??? I have seen this car in person, didn't look like a 25K car to me  
> 
> http://medicinehat.kijiji.ca/c-cars-...AdIdZ205906972*



Both of you didn't read the full description did you?


-little glass Mitsubishi symbols put in the front bumper on the sides


That is mainly why it is 25K. :ROFL!:

----------


## bourge73

<http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ222351332>

thats a gooder. Ad highlights : "Low PerfomanceTires"  :crazy nut:  not to mention the skyrine conversion kit  :ROFL!:

----------


## Cos

> 22" DOA rims (from Cali) and tires with at least 60% mint rims no bings all lugs and caps fit F150 2004 and on 4x4 and 2wd also fit gm 6 bolt escalade, denali etc. Sold truck pimp rims 4 u Paid $6300 new 403-901-4935



Last time I checked the F150 lug pattern was a 1 off style. Also how Pimp 4 u!



Wow and another one.... cost over $5000.00 DOLLERS!




> Four Whip 6 rims by foose 22inch, with kumho tires. only used for 1 summer. In great condition. Original cost over 5000 dollers. If you are interseted or have any question please feel free to email me. 6 bolt pattern. Was on Ford F150

----------


## masoncgy

$5000 dollers?! I'm definitely interseted!

----------


## n1zm0

we need to start prntscr these ads, i want to see the nonsense first hand but they're all expired!!

----------


## Nissan_Fanboy

> _Originally posted by n1zm0_ 
> *we need to start prntscr these ads, i want to see the nonsense first hand but they're all expired!!*



ya this thread is failing hardcore...
we need screen shots, or gtfo

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

$132000 Build for this Civic, doesnt look so built to me...

----------


## Graham_A_M

^ $30,000 paint job? are you fucking serious? sure, give or take a zero or two. I know "Kameleon" paint is expensive, but $30k? oh..... okie dokie! 
All those said parts would have to be made out of Titanium to justify that remaining $100k left....  :crazy nut: 




> _Originally posted by Afrodeziak_ 
> *Looking for Canadians to Join my Teem?
> 
> 
> 
> *



Can I invest in a maid for you first? 

(did he seriously spell team like TEEM?) 

wow....  :facepalm:

----------


## cdnsir

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...dIdZ229557986#




> Date Listed 12-Sep-10
> Last Edited	16-Sep-10
> Price	$1,000,000.00
> Address	Calgary, AB T2L 2K7, Canada
> View map
> 
> 
> $1,000,000.00 OBO
> 
> ...

----------


## Cos

> _Originally posted by Twin_Cam_Turbo_ 
> *$132000 Build for this Civic, doesnt look so built to me...
> 
> *




Haha 132,000 car for 16,900.

WHAT A STEAL!

----------


## black300

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ230868778


How can it be 300HP from just two things.... It's a V6

----------


## Guillermo

> _Originally posted by black300_ 
> *http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ230868778
> 
> 
> How can it be 300HP from just two things.... It's a V6*



blue interior LOL wut?

----------


## G-ZUS

> _Originally posted by black300_ 
> *http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ230868778
> 
> 
> How can it be 300HP from just two things.... It's a V6*



The blue interior and brakes give it 50 Hp each and the v6 is an automatic 25 hp over the v8. dont know what else he has in there

----------


## benz_890

> _Originally posted by black300_ 
> *http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ230868778
> 
> 
> How can it be 300HP from just two things.... It's a V6*



So I e-mailed him for the hell of it, he is a curber. Always see his number pop up on Kijiji




> From: [email protected]
> lol v6 more power then a v8 gt? can i get some of that crack ur smoking?






> Fuck you you crack head 
> It's the chip k&n air filter and the exaust that increases the hp 
> Stock it has 240 hp and the stuff I added increases the hp by more then 60 and gt has 280 hp 
> So go figuer dumbass 
> Why the fuck you got a problim with my ad if you ain't interested then get fuck off my ad retard




 :facepalm:

----------


## Isaiah

> i excell in sales
> 
> my name is david sanderson and i love to do sales now i have ben doing sales for 5 years and i absolutly love it i want to work in a friendly enviroment with atleast 10 dollers an hour and commission, and benifits i love electronics and cars but i can sell anything with enough product knowledge. so if i sound like the guy for you give me a call at 898 3673 resume sent upon request ..



http://winnipeg.kijiji.ca/c-resumes-...AdIdZ231087691

----------


## BrianV

"Transsexual car repair

I charge 30 per hour. To new and old customers I screen my calls, I do not have call display if you want me to call you back leave your number. To the guy with the Honda that I screwed up the paint sorry I missed you, call me back, leave your number."

http://kitchener.kijiji.ca/c-cars-ve...AdIdZ220916572

 :thumbs up:

----------


## ricosuave

Now, I'm not the biggest Iron Maiden fan, but...

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...AdIdZ232757383

----------


## Genocider

> _Originally posted by ricosuave_ 
> *Now, I'm not the biggest Iron Maiden fan, but...
> 
> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...AdIdZ232757383*




Lol that guy selling the jersey was the tenant upstairs from a basement suite i used to rent! 


FYI He's a fuckin nutjob and creeped my gf every chance he got

----------


## asifka

i hope this add is a joke :Barf:

----------


## G-ZUS

I went to see these rims. He made them sound mint. 1 tire is new, 1 is at 15% and 2 around 40%. Different tires all over. 

I asked him before I went if there is any damage or curb rash on them. He stated "a little curb rash nothing major". There was massive curb rash in the middle of the spokes. What a fucking time-wasting clown.


http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...dIdZ239166120#

----------


## Awd-Tsi

I was selling computer ram and the guy wanted to buy the two
for 40 bucks and was asking if I can provide a warrenty on them...

----------


## Nissan_Fanboy

LOL, i thought this was a good ad

----------


## Nissan_Fanboy

> _Originally posted by Awd-Tsi_ 
> *I was selling computer ram and the guy wanted to buy the two
> for 40 bucks and was asking if I can provide a warrenty on them...*




hhahhahahahahahahahahahha

cool story bro

----------


## calgary403

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...AdIdZ238559971

----------


## WrongWheelDrive

> _Originally posted by calgary403_ 
> *http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...AdIdZ238559971*



 :facepalm:  He's obviously joking haha. I would rock that though.

----------


## WrongWheelDrive

> _Originally posted by Nissan_Fanboy_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> hhahhahahahahahahahahahha
> 
> cool story bro*



 :ROFL!:

----------


## loass720

> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> Haha 132,000 car for 16,900.
> 
> WHAT A STEAL!*



They are called 2001 E55 AMG...

----------


## gretz

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ241257069

came across this gem...

----------


## SJW

> _Originally posted by gretz_ 
> *http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ241257069
> 
> came across this gem...*



Oh man if i had the money.............i'd burn this sum bitch to the ground.

----------


## gretz

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ240830616

"Dual exhaust nitros"... badass
"its breathtaking... needs a transmission" lol

----------


## ercchry

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ245249238

----------


## SJW

LOL no brown buyers.

----------


## sevewone

http://classifieds.castanet.net/show...368493/cat/121

This beauty has been for sale since August. He re-posts it probably once a week  :Bang Head:

----------


## gretz

Another well priced item...

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ252560128

----------


## Canmorite

Uhhh...




> Hello my name is Amber and I am looking for someone to help me get to bed on varying nights during the week.
> I am 19 years old and love Nickelback, so I am looking for someone who is fairly young and fun!



http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-jobs-part...AdIdZ248869893

----------


## Mack10

^^^hahahaha. Please contact me *or my mom* at 
403 258 0812

----------


## anschutz_92

You guys need to do a bit of growing up. In that picture you can clearly see she wears leg braces and is in a wheel chair. I don't find that funny in the least  :Confused:

----------


## ClearBluewater

> _Originally posted by Canmorite_ 
> *Uhhh...
> 
> 
> 
> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-jobs-part...AdIdZ248869893*



Thats not funny man...

----------


## lint

great business opportunity! http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...AdIdZ254798057

----------


## nobb

Can anyone decipher this grammatical masterpiece?




> figured you wouldn,t respond to my last email i could bought it or traded for some thing else so guessing it not gone as i took my time see it,d got 200 replys tells me that there some thing wrong to have that many replys but no bites and been in year almost 3 days and no one took it yet why that thought ask the ? unless your that picky exspect a perfect car withch i see your already up there what are you looking for in a trade or offer for your suv being already 10 years old with 188 k before i take a crack on it just to be safe and know i,m not getting into the wrong deal before i make an offer up to you if not your loss my gain on something else worth my time i just am intersted in your suv need info on it all true info if thats not to much to ask

----------


## copynpaste

Anyone read the Craigslist missed connections? Its pretty funny. BAsically people who run into others during their daily commute and post online hoping that person will see and reply.

http://calgary.en.craigslist.ca/mis/




> You were in grey pants and a white jacket, and had a gorgeous ass, which I wanted to make a comment about, but didn't want to risk a possible dirty look back or otherwise. Would you have enjoyed hearing a nice compliment about your gorgeous ass? If it helps too, this was around 4PM, walking past city hall... reply back and we will go for a drink and head back to my place for some showtime



LMAO

----------


## Supa Dexta

Hey people, here is a great sled for a fair price, not a piece of crap sled you will have to spend your money on! I have maintained this baby! She is full of life, TONS of COMPRESSION, in fact I bet you couldn't pull the crank more than 10 times.You wont need too however because it's electric start with a NEW battery.
New Bearings and Belts, ready to take you out with that pretty girl you've been dreaming about. Now Stop Procrastinating, DONT SPEND THIS AMOUNT ON AN OLDER SLED WITH NO PAPERS?! "Seriously???" We have warmers, Reverse, Back up to a snowbank, slap it in Reverse and there is no Back killing here... this is an awesome Sled. If I could keep this on the first page of Kijiji I'm sure it would be gone, in any event I have the Trailer to go with her! If its all done by Tuesday. If not the Trailer stays or goes for another 500$
This is a 2k minimum Sled and no I don't want that broken or almost dead VW so please... if you have been looking and are tired and don't want to be ripped off... Stop here, call me, Buy a good machine. Do you know what your wife/girlfriend/s will think if you buy something that dies in the middle of the woods? I mean really people.. think about it. no chick wants to walk back to cell service with the man who couldn't pick a great sled if it slapped him in the face... here is your chance to save your relationship ... Give me a call. this is not a on the side of the road type deal this will work all winter and give you lots of happyness.
Cheers. 

http://novascotia.kijiji.ca/c-cars-v...AdIdZ252968812

----------


## G-ZUS

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...dIdZ255608497#

----------


## snoop101

> _Originally posted by G-ZUS_ 
> *http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...dIdZ255608497#*



I give him points for going tha extra mile and writing a book on kijij.

----------


## sevewone

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst...177746678.html

lol its a monte carlo on 24's in Compton "NO BULLSHIT K"  :ROFL!:

----------


## KKY

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...AdIdZ258397952

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Graham_A_M

http://edmonton.en.craigslist.ca/muc/2182139018.html

Guitar/ bass related

----------


## Supa Dexta

WTF.. heres a strange one>

http://novascotia.kijiji.ca/c-cars-v...AdIdZ228345687

Open to offers on Pratt and Whitney Gas Turbine (FT12-A3) and shipping container. I believe it to put out 7400 shp.

. Approximate value $2,000,000.00 US accepting $15,000.00 OBO
Has new fuel control unit installed (to go with engine at no extra charge). Replacement value of the fuel meter I have been told is $250,000.00.
Starter is hydraulic. Ignitor is 24 volts.

The Canadian tribal class destroyers such as the Irquois were powered primarily by two Pratt & Whitney FT12-A3 of 7,400 shp each, backed up by two more FT4-A2's gas turbines of 50,000 shp each for boost. The ships underwent a refit which added weight. The modernization added weight to 5,100 tons. to maintain speed the original Pratt & Whitney FT-12 cruise turbines were replaced with newer 12,788 shp 570-KF engines from Allison. The speed remained the same.
What I know about the engine!
What I have learned is the FT 12 is an off shoot of J57-P-55 which was originally used in the nuclear strike CF 101 Voodoos. The civilian version of this engine is known as the JT8D and used in the Boeing 707. The J57 was modified, mounted differently and governed so that it would only rev to 45 % for ship service so that the propellers would not over turn and called the FT 12. The FT 12 was used in the Tribal class destroyers . On or about the time of the tribal class destroyer refit in the late 90's I purchased a shipping container, one of many in a field in the riding of the Hon. Scott Brison. My plan was to unbolt the container, cut the ends out of it and use it as a form to build a Roman bridge out of stone. The local scrap dealer came to me looking for scrap a couple of weeks ago and I asked him to cut the ends out of the shipping container. He came running to me and asked if I knew that there was a jet engine inside the container and I said No! I went to the RCMP who in turn contacted Pratt and Whitney. The engine had been sealed at both ends with plastic and ports fitted with plastic plugs. Until we opened the container it had been sealed with dehydrated air and dehydration packs. How all the engines which I assume came from the tribal class refit ended up in a field in the Hon Scot Brisons riding I dont know and dont care. I contacted the Minister of Defense to inform him that I had one for sale on ebay. To-day a friend told me that a service log should be in the container. We found the log and servivable tag. The engine came from the HMS Athabaskin and was sent for overhaul and repairs rhe 13/06/91 on four cracks on the combustion chamber. Because of the refit the engine was never returned to service and remained sealed in the shipping container until we opened it. The engine was also installed with a new fuel control unit and has had a bearing replaced. The approximate value of the overhaul $300,000.00.

Service log and serviceable label to go with engine

According to the log the engine had a bearing replaced and new fuel control unit installed. Fuel control unit to go with engine.

Thanks
More pictures and parts of log book at:
Web Page: http://www3.ns.sympatico.ca/goldens/turbine/jet.htm

----------


## Supa Dexta

Still waiting on an avro arrow though.

----------


## ramminghard

> *I have a pair of tickets for the 2011 festival.
> I'm unable to attend now, and am putting them up for grabs.
> 
> All I'm asking for is a threesome.
> To be considered for the tickets you must meet the following criteria
> 
> A) Be two girls (18+)
> B) Both must be better than 6's
> C) No un-cureable STD's
> ...



http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...AdIdZ258131954

----------


## [email protected]

^^Hahaha!! Sooo funny. I heard about this on X92.9. I wonder if he's recieved any offers yet. lol

----------


## 911fever

hahaha @ coachella tickets

----------


## yamaha_rider777

A friend is looking for a Civic or Integra and he found this one. I had a look at the add and I had to see this thing in person. The kid really thinks its a Type R. He had the head gasket done and says it had the engine rebuilt, and the seats are APC and only mounted with 2 bolts. When you hit the brakes the passenger seat lifts up on the rear. Oh and it does not have working seatbelts.

http://edmonton.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...AdIdZ258972241

----------


## bbcustoms

Just try to imagine listening to this guy talk......

----------


## Modelexis

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...dIdZ300336337#



> I have a 93 supra twin turbo looking for preferably a trade for a subaru wrx or STI, possibly a new *lanceror* something that is a *resonable* offer 240sx 180sx 300zx. feel free to offer something you never know what could happen. i am willing to sell directly as well. The car is in mint condition, has factory paint still *witch* is super rare to find in this color, only has 43,XXX KM on it (whole car engine and everything) has a 3.0L inline 6 twin turbo (2JZ-GTE) it is a Right hand drive.



http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-cars-trucks-Toyota-Supra-93-67-000-km-7950-OBO-W0QQAdIdZ300496520#



> witch is rare to find most of the non turbo are automatics. i payed for my car 13500 with no rims and no tint it was stock and old rubber and a few things *neeeding* to be fixed . when i bought my car i took it into a friends shop and did a full inspection and fixed everything we saw was old and needing to be replaced or minor problems. we replaced the oil pan , timing belt and did some head *gasget* work wind shield washer bottle, main crank shaft *pully* , upgraded to a stage 3 racing clutch *witch* was 2700 just for the clutch. i put new rims and racing low profile rubber on the car *witch* was 1600 also tinted the windows *witch* was 500 because the windows have curves in them so the tint cost was more than average. also put a new battery in the car witch was 450, the interior in the car is mint condition the exterior is mint codition as well no big scratches just minor rock chips witch is common.




Two for sale ads for two different Supras.
Are you fucking kidding me? are these two idiots the same troll or could it be possible that two different people are selling their Supra and happen to not have a basic understanding of the english language?

----------


## Troll-ol

^ both idiots like most of kijiji

----------


## sxtasy

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...AdIdZ294608565

----------


## canadian_hustla

^




> _Originally posted by sxtasy_ 
> *http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...AdIdZ294608565*



LOL nice find:

"Â½ of a Bed: MAKE ME AN OFFER!

Iâm moving and selling my side of the bed. Well-used, but some of that egg-carton foam would probably fix it right up. My brand new ex-wife still owns the other side of the bed, but donât worry, she doesnât seem to mind sharing it with complete strangers.

BONUS: This bed is ALWAYS warm due to it never going more than a few hours without someone being in it! This comes in especially handy if youâre away working out west trying to make enough to cover the mortgage payments.

NOTE: Apparently thereâs been like 3 different guys that may be able to claim squatterâs rights on my side of the bed since they spent more time in it than I did. Not sure what the rules are on that.

Send me an offer if youâre interested.

Buyer Beware!
"

----------


## Maybelater

Screen shots are always better  :Pimpin':

----------


## Colin_R6

Saw this today! heehee!

----------


## gretz

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...AdIdZ308140708

ouch lol

----------


## mo_money2supe

Was looking for a lawnmower on kijiji and found this ad:
http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-pets-live...AdIdZ300275367




> *Wanted: Looking to "rent" a sheep or two*
> 
> I have a new lot with nothing but topsoil and weeds on it that I would like trimmed back with "natures lawnmower" looking to take a sheep or two or three for a day and let them graze their fill. Please contact with what price you think is reasonable and where you live.




Gave me a chuckle or two...  :dunno:

----------


## Tik-Tok

^^^

If you call and they have a Scottish or New Zealand accent... I wouldn't trust them.

----------


## mo_money2supe

^^  :ROFL!:  Mmm...Scottish sheep stew...  :Drool:

----------


## drtoohotty1

Best one I've read. (sorry on my iPhone so I can't screen capture)

http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...AdIdZ308388596

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by drtoohotty1_ 
> *Best one I've read. (sorry on my iPhone so I can't screen capture)
> 
> http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...AdIdZ308388596*



Someone email that man, and ask for pics, stat!

----------


## G-ZUS

Saw this on a kijiji-like site we have at work. Got a chuckle out of it




> I am looking for a replacement blackberry cell phone for the telus network for my son. Has to be cheap or free but working well as this is our 3rd replacement. If you can help please call me Jen Burnett @ (403) 601-1427

----------


## Toyota Racing

> _Originally posted by drtoohotty1_ 
> *Best one I've read. (sorry on my iPhone so I can't screen capture)
> 
> http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...AdIdZ308388596*



That one is hilarious especially the You may not do my wife part

----------


## gretz

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ308687362

Comes with the ultra rare d22

----------


## ianmcc

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ308878319
Description in case it comes down...
"Hey You...Alternative Lifestyle Enthusiast,
Looking to own a piece of American Road History? Want to park something in your drive that will really piss off the yuppie neighbors? Is your current meth lab lacking square footage and adequate ventilation? Then look no further! This unit has it all!
Just some of the many features offered on the Silver Bullet of Awesomeness:
--2 bedrooms
--bathroom with spacious tub that can comfortably accomodate 2 or more halflings
--soiled mattress that may or may not have muffled the screams of abducted hitchhikers during their final terrifying moments of life
--original partially torn up asbestos floor tiling
--homey wood panelling
--sink complete with unwashed 30 year old dishes
--vagrant-chic broken windows
--nests and fecal deposits of several endangered species of local wildlife
And if you act now, because I can't do this all day, I will throw in FREE OF CHARGE, the ceiling waterstain that bears an uncanny resemblance to Satan!!
You're probably asking...Ajay, what's the catch? Why hasn't this full metal jacket shagg'n wagon been snapped up by some other visionary counter-cultural recreationalist?
I won't lie...it needs a little TLC to be road worthy. Brakes and lighting are currently for aesthetic purposes only and I can't find the registration papers in my filing cabinet/trash bag full of aged receipts. But people, use your imagination. Put it on blocks in your backyard and voila..instant revenue property! Rent it out to students and you are well on your way to becoming a Titan of Real Estate. Or turn it into a snazzy guest suite..your in-laws will never complain again about the noise and inconvenience of indoor plumbing or the lack of fresh air in your stuffy basement. 
You are limited only by your own vision. Maybe you just need a man cave where you can kick off your black sandals & socks, stroke the ol' handlebar mustache and enjoy a few cold Pilseners while contemplating how awesome your life is. It's a blank canvas awaiting your signature. All you have to do is reach out and sign it.
If you think you have what it takes to be Master & Commander of the SS Kick A#@ Road Ship of Awesomeness, email me and arrange a viewing. Open to offers and we can move it down the road for you within 30 km radius provided you can take delivery in the middle of the night since a permit is quite frankly out of the question.***Warning: trailer may currently be occupied by a black bear. Please ensure tetanus shots are up to date prior to viewing.***"

----------


## 2.0turbo

1000$-Best Roommate EVER (craigslist post)

Konichiwa bitches. Are you looking for the most kick-ass fucking roommate that ever lived? If so, look no further. You fucking found him. I'm a 25-year-old professional marketing agent with experience at bad-ass companies in New York Fucking City. That's right! What you know about experience? I graduated from Auburn University in Alabama, and moved to NYC at the ripe, tender age of 22. After deciding that New York was a stinky shit-hole, I moved back to Alabama to cultivate more professional experience. Why? So I can make millions of dollars and not have to post shit like this on Craigslist.

Anyway, so I landed this job with a marketing firm in San Francisco, and I have no fucking clue where to live. Honestly, I'm moving there in 3 weeks, so I don't give a shit if I have to sleep in your bathtub. 

A bit about me: I'm respectful, quiet, clean and I won't bother any of your shit. If you leave shit out, I'm just like, "Oh fuck I better not mess with this shit, because it's not mine." I turn off lights. I clean toilets. Fuck it. I'll even cook for you. That's right! My dad is a chef and taught me everything there is to know about cooking southern cajun cuisine. I'll fry green tomatoes, cover them with marinated crab meat and smother that shit in bearnaise. EVERY. GODDAMN. NIGHT. Don't eat meat? That's fucking FANTASTIC! I'll make a zucchini and yellow squash carpaccio that will knock your fucking socks off. 

I also read a lot. I fucking LOVE books. Vonnegut, Palahniuk, Hawthorne. All that shit. I read Tuesdays with Morrie the other day. It's a sad story, but I learned something about life, love, knowledge and the pursuit of something greater than myself. Fucking smart. Do you like movies? I fucking love them. We can watch the shit out of some movies together if you like, or go get drinks, or work out, hike, play video games or play a game of one-on-one basketball, or I don't have to talk to you at all. It's completely UP TO YOU! 

Sometimes I play guitar. Are you going to love getting baked and listening to Bob Dylan and Pink Floyd? LIVE? WHENEVER THE FUCK YOU WANT? Of course you are! I'll take requests and learn any song you like, because I have the voice of an angel and the acoustical stylings of James Fucking Taylor. AWWWWWW SHIT YEA!

A lot of people ask me, "Hey, you're from Alabama. Are you racist?" And, the answer to that question is, no. I'm not racist or judgmental at all. I love everyone. I'm a secular humanist. I FUCKING LOVE PEOPLE. That's the only requirement to being a secular humanist actually. You have to like other human beings and want to help them for no other reason than they are human regardless of race, religion or sexual preference. WTF?!!!? Pretty fucking cool right?

I own almost nothing! I'm driving my car from Alabama to California in which I'll be transporting two duffelbags of clothes, one laptop computer, one guitar, one cell-phone with charger, 8 pairs of shoes, one picture frame, probably some condoms and a shitload of beef jerky and Pringles for the trip. Though, you can expect the jerky to be gone upon my arrival. Unless you'd like me to pick up some on my way into the city. See?! I'm the most considerate person you've ever met. I'm offering to buy you shit already!

Am I interested in your pad? You can bet my nomadic ass I am! I only require 4 walls, a ceiling and a floor to shelter me from the elements. Other than that, anything else will be considered a convenient plus. I'm taking being a roommate to the next level. Email me! I'll hook yo ass up with Facebook links, background checks, credit reports, phone numbers, resumes, references, awards, sexual history, pictures of karate trophies and a list of the top 10 women I'd like to bang before I die. If you want a next-generation roommate who consistently blows your fucking mind with awesomeness, then hit me up. I'm ready to give you money.

EDIT: Craigslist decided to hook my shit back up, and I'm tweeting now. Follow me. Or don't. It's up to you.



http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/sha/2549849730.html

----------


## sillysod

^^^^ aaaahahahaha best ad ever haha

Thanks 2.0Turbo

----------


## G-ZUS

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ319002452




WTF? someone sleeping in the backseat? getting laid?

----------


## 89s1

leaning in from the passenger side to take pic of cluster area, too close to be the back seat






> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> *^^^
> 
> If you call and they have a Scottish or New Zealand accent... I wouldn't trust them.*







> _Originally posted by mo_money2supe_ 
> *^^  Mmm...Scottish sheep stew... *



Not quite....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Neil4Speed

A CL500 in Edmonton (2003):

Hi i have a 2003 Mercedes-Benz CL500 with a AMG/Lorinsor bodykit and spoiler,THIS CAR AINT NEVER BEEN ON A DYNO, IVE SMOKED GTO 5.7S, 300C 5.7 HEMIS, CHARGER 5.7 HEMIS, E46 M3 COUPES & CONVERTIBLES, 335i SEDANS, COUPES, CONVERT.S, G37S's , G35 COUPES SEDANS AWD'S, IVE SMOKED EVOS, WRX'S, ALMOST EVERY MUSTANG GT I COME ACROSS, EVERY TRANS AM, FIREBIRD, CAMARO RS & SS IVE SEEN, IVE SMOKED MODIFIED S2000's, EVERY CIVIC THAT PREVOKES THE BITCH, IVE DISPOSED OF SRT-4s AND EG EK CIVICS AT STOPLIGHTS AFTER LETTING THEM GET HEAD STARTS, IVE WALKED ALL OVER 944 TURBO PORSCHES, IVE URINATED ON PORSCHE BOXTERS (so what) AWD RL ACURAS CANT KEEP UP, GS 430S AND LS430S STRUGGLE TO BRING MY BACK BUMPER INTO VIEW, IVE BEATEN A COUPLE TURBO SUPRAS ON RITCHIE HWY & 301,, (bmw) 650i's get reeled in, passed at 110, & waved good - bye to, & who knows wat else this is quicker than. not your average '03 CL500. Mint condition runs amazing, all service uptodate, The vehicles Options are: Adaptive Cruise Control, Air conditioning, Alarm, All equipped, Alloy wheels, AM/FM stereo, Anti-lock brakes, Anti-starter, Anti-theft, Auto Dimming Mirrors, Backup Sensor, Bluetooth, Bucket seats, Cassette, CD Changer, CD player, Cruise control, Curb Side Mirrors, Driver air bag, Dual air bag, Dual Climate Controls, DVD Player, Entertainment Package, Fog lights, Fully Loaded, Heated mirrors, Heated seats, Intermittent wipers, Keyless entry, Leather interior, Memory Seats, Navigation system, Panoramic Sunroof, Passenger Air Bag, Power brakes, Power Hatch, Power locks, Power mirrors, Power Package, Power seat, Power steering, Power Trunk, Power windows, Premium and/or Oversized Wheels, Premium Audio, Rain Sensor Wipers, Rear defroster, Reverse Park Assist/ Parking Sensors, Satellite Radio, Side impact air bag, Spoiler, Stability Control, Sunroof, Telescoping Steering Wheel, Tilt steering, Tilt Wheel, Tinted glass, Traction control, Ventilated Seats, Xenon Headlights. Pretty good condition. never had any problems. car gets looks anywhere you go rare car, not much of them on the road. also comes with 20" dubs. asking 19000 obo CAR WAS WORTH 143,000 BRAND NEW! ONLY 9 YEARS AGO. interested in trades, ONLY IN MERCEDES, BMW, LEXUS, JAGUAR, RANGEROVER OR SUVS OR TRUCKS OR CARS THAT ARE IN THE SAME PRICE RANGE call me AND LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GOT 780-655-7835

*Thank god the car ain't never been to a dyno*

----------


## imhungry

LOL.... 

"LOOK LIKE BRAND NEW FERRARI!" 
"RWD" 
"WONT LAST LONG!"


http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ320140217
 :thumbs up:   :thumbs up:  

In case link dies:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## bignerd

Its better than brand new.... its Brew New!!!!!

----------


## bourge73

Dude has updated his ad hahahaa.....




Hi i have a 2003 Mercedes-Benz CL500 with a AMG/Lorinsor bodykit and spoiler, 650i's get reeled in, passed at 110, & waved good - bye to, & who knows wat else this is quicker than. not your average '03 CL500. Mint condition runs amazing, all service uptodate, The vehicles Options are: Adaptive Cruise Control, Air conditioning, Alarm, All equipped, Alloy wheels, AM/FM stereo, Anti-lock brakes, Anti-starter, Anti-theft, Auto Dimming Mirrors, Backup Sensor, Bluetooth, Bucket seats, Cassette, CD Changer, CD player, Cruise control, Curb Side Mirrors, Driver air bag, Dual air bag, Dual Climate Controls, DVD Player, Entertainment Package, Fog lights, Fully Loaded, Heated mirrors, Heated seats, Intermittent wipers, Keyless entry, Leather interior, Memory Seats, Navigation system, Panoramic Sunroof, Passenger Air Bag, Power brakes, Power Hatch, Power locks, Power mirrors, Power Package, Power seat, Power steering, Power Trunk, Power windows, Premium and/or Oversized Wheels, Premium Audio, Rain Sensor Wipers, Rear defroster, Reverse Park Assist/ Parking Sensors, Satellite Radio, Side impact air bag, Spoiler, Stability Control, Sunroof, Telescoping Steering Wheel, Tilt steering, Tilt Wheel, Tinted glass, Traction control, Ventilated Seats, Xenon Headlights. Pretty good condition. never had any problems. car gets looks anywhere you go rare car, not much of them on the road. also comes with 20" dubs. asking 19000 obo CAR WAS WORTH 143,000 BRAND NEW! ONLY 9 YEARS AGO. interested in trades, ONLY IN MERCEDES, BMW, LEXUS, JAGUAR, RANGEROVER OR SUVS OR TRUCKS OR CARS THAT ARE IN THE SAME PRICE RANGE call me AND LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GOT 780-655-7835

----------


## projekz

My Location Calgary 
Kijiji Alberta > Calgary > buy and sell > phones, PDAs, ipods > Ad ID 323326571
for sale ..burger king whopper

Date Listed 18-Oct-11
Last Edited 18-Oct-11
Price Swap / Trade
Address Calgary, AB, Canada 
View map
I just went through the drive thru and they gave me a extra whopper. Clearly I don't want it. I'm full. Howwevveerrrr. I would consider trading it for a Bigmac. I will be taking offers. I can put it on layaway if needed. Since we all know fast food doesn't mold. Pics available upon request.
Visits: 47

----------


## pf0sh0

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-services-...AdIdZ328566803 


the best.

Profesional Driver available for delivery of persons or goods. No questions asked. Always early, reliable,courtious, fast, always on time,protected and quiet. Your business and mine relies on confidentiality. Numerous vehicles can be used depending on your needs. Flat deck car trailer also available. I have taken evasive drivers training 'aggresive drivers training and ambush avoidence training for when we really have to go. When it absolutely has to get there SAFELY.

----------


## black300

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ284344794

----------


## black300

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ334372122

hahaha 500 hp :Confused:

----------


## Cos

> _Originally posted by black300_ 
> *http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ334372122
> 
> hahaha 500 hp*



Special Addition no less.  :Big Grin: 


Also:

Engine: 279 cu in (4600 cc) 32 valve quad OHC V8 
Horsepower: 300 HP @ 6000 rpm
Torque: 290 ft-lbs (377 Nm) @ 4400 rpm

----------


## ricosuave

> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> * 
> 
> Special Addition no less. 
> 
> 
> Also:
> 
> Engine: 279 cu in (4600 cc) 32 valve quad OHC V8 
> ...



Maybe its got, like a calculator on the dash or something, you know, to help with the special addition...

----------


## lint

someone's pissed at Cole

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...AdIdZ334652736




> Hey guys, my name is Cole. Lacking testosterone on the bench? Need a heavy grinder to show a pinner what's up? Ive played hockey for 12 years and took this season off for school. Any grudges you aren't big or mean enough to settle give me a call and I'll strap on the jets for you guys. As well, I play men's rugby out of Calgary, so I've learned in multiple environments how to hold my own.
> Drop me a text 6 hours in advance if interested 
> 403 862 0767

----------


## nguyen

http://moncton.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAd?Ad...st+To+Facebook


Do you like shoveling snow? Then stop reading this and go back to your pushups and granola because you are not someone that I want to talk to.

Lets face it, we live in a place that attracts snow like Magnetic Hill attracts cars, only that aint an illusion out there. Thats 12 inches of snow piling up and, oh, whats that sound? Why its the snow plow and its here to let you know that it hates you and all the time you spent to shovel your driveway. Did you want to get out of your house today? Were you expecting to get to work on time? Or even this week?

You gave it your best shot. You tried to shovel by yourself and I respect you for that. I did it, my parents did it, some of my best friends did it. But deep down inside, we all wanted to murder that neighbour with the snowblower who was finished and on his second beer while you were still trying to throw snow over a snowbank taller than you are. 

So, here we are. You could murder your neighbour, which could ensure that you wont need to shovel a driveway for 25 to life, but there are downsides to that too. What to do? 

Heres the deal. I have a snow blower and I want you to own it. I can tell youre serious about this. Its like I can almost see you: sitting there, your legs are probably crossed and your left hand is on your chin. Am I right? Howd I do that? The same way that I know that YOU ARE GOING TO BUY THIS SNOWBLOWER.

I want you to experience the rush that comes with smashing through a snowdrift and blowing that mother trucker out of the way. The elation of seeing the snow plow come back down your street and watching the look of despair as your OTHER neighbour gets his shovel out once more while you kick back with a hot cup of joe (you dont have a drinking problem like that other guy).

Heres what you do. You go to the bank. You collect $900. You get your buddy with a truck and you drive over here. You give me some cold hard cash and I give you a machine that will mess up a snowbank sumthin fierce. Ive even got the manual for it, on account of I bought it brand new and I dont throw that kind of thing away. Don't want to pay me $900? Convince me. Send me an offer and I'll either laugh at you and you'll never hear back from me or I'll counter. 

You want a snow blower. You need a snow blower. 

This isnt some entry level snow blower that is just gonna move the snow two feet away. This is an 11 HP Briggs and Stratton machine of snow doom that will cut a 29 inch path of pure ecstasy. And its only 4 years old. I dare you to find a harder working 4 year old. My niece is five and she gets tired and cranky after just a few minutes of shoveling. This guy just goes and goes and goes. 

You know what else? I greased it every year to help keep the water off it and the body in as good as shape as possible. It's greasier than me when I was 13, and that's saying something.

You know how many speeds it has? Six forward and two in reverse. It goes from leisurely slow up to light speed. Seriously, Ive never gone further than five because it terrifies me. I kid you not, you could probably commute to work with it dragging you. 

You know what else is crappy about clearing snow in the morning? That you have to do it in the dark. Well, not anymore! It has a halogen headlight that will light your way like some kind of moveable lighthouse (only better, because lighthouses wont clear your driveway).

Oh, and since its the 21st century, this snow blower comes with an electric starter. Just plug that sucker in, push the button, and get ready to punch snow in the throat. If you want to experience what life was like in olden days, it comes with a back-up cord you could pull to start it, but forget that. The reason youre getting this fearsome warrior was for the convenience, so why make it harder on yourself?

By this point, youre probably wondering why I would sell my snowblower since the first snowpocalypse is upon us today. Ill tell you why: because I heard it was time for you to man up and harness some mighty teeth and claws and chew your way to freedom, thats why. 

This is my snow blower. Make it your snow blower.

UPDATE - I assure you that the snowblower is real, and it is still available. Do not despair if you have made an offer on this glorious tribute to man's triumph over nature and I have not responded yet, your time has yet to come.

UPDATE 2 - It appears someone feels they have the courage to harness this snow siege weapon and blaze a divine path for all to follow this winter. Snowblower is sold, pending pick up, etc, etc.

----------


## know1edge

http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ340656510 




> Got this Nisan from my uncle but since I'm still 11 I can't drive it on the road much I think I'd like to sell it and buy a new guitar or shotgun

----------


## Modelexis

Time to take photos of the car to post online for sale...

Should I wash it first? naw, fuck it, it's a type R, no need to wash it's such a sick car anyway...

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ341670064

----------


## Canmorite

Don't know if it was already posted...

http://www.yousuckatkijiji.com/

----------


## sr20s14zenki

> _Originally posted by Modelexis_ 
> *Time to take photos of the car to post online for sale...
> 
> Should I wash it first? naw, fuck it, it's a type R, no need to wash it's such a sick car anyway...
> 
> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ341670064*



Haha. yah just need to change front bumper cuz i hit a curb. What about the rear quarter on the passenger side thats banged the fuck in.... i can tell from the pics the edge of the tail light and the bumper are just hanging there.

----------


## Nakadah

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ342563616




> We purchased this car in 1999, when I was just beginning my career as a Superhero. We are the original owners. This car has never let me down, while fighting crime on the mean streets of Calgary. The Reactive Cold Air Intake allows slick maneuvering on Deerfoot Trail, if your in pursuit of any evil villains. This one of a kind crime fighting machine comes with such options as, AC, tilt, AM/FM CD, and a 1.6 Liter inline 4 cylinder power plant. Currently installed are the winter tires and rims, but we also have 16 summer rims with tires and locking lugs. The summer and winter tires are in good condition with lots of crime fighting power left. Ive had to switch vehicles due to the expansion of our Superhero family. Please call or send me an email if youd like to view this machine. Evil villains need not apply.

----------


## ddduke

This is the way to get a job. flex for the camera and don't spell check shit.

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-jobs-gene...AdIdZ344646985

----------


## zipdoa

> _Originally posted by ddduke_ 
> *This is the way to get a job. flex for the camera and don't spell check shit.
> 
> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-jobs-gene...AdIdZ344646985*



LOL. Guy must have a double digit IQ.

----------


## Merritt

> _Originally posted by ddduke_ 
> *This is the way to get a job. flex for the camera and don't spell check shit.
> 
> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-jobs-gene...AdIdZ344646985*



Let's hope he kills himself with undoubtedly higher success rate.

----------


## ClearBluewater

Just offered him a job cleaning my house weekly.

----------


## Vinman

> _Originally posted by ddduke_ 
> *This is the way to get a job. flex for the camera and don't spell check shit.
> 
> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-jobs-gene...AdIdZ344646985*



Hi there my name is cody and i am looking for work. I am fit very fit and can work long hours i AM not into roffin as i do not hights not my choice i just shake when i get to high up anyhow i DOnèt have a drug problem i do not smoke and i do not bitch and moan about coming to work if i have a hang over i am ready to work with in thisd week or next so if you have anything i would be intrested in please feel free to let me know thanks.

Cody

----------


## SJW

> _Originally posted by ddduke_ 
> *This is the way to get a job. flex for the camera and don't spell check shit.
> 
> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-jobs-gene...AdIdZ344646985*



I know there is an M.Alex 2EFNFAST joke here somewhere.

----------


## adidas

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-real-esta...AdIdZ344779519

*We need only ONE person to get pics for us. INB4 we are disappointed* 




> I am a clean 23 year old female working part time who requires a place to stay for a couple months. I do not spend a lot of time at home, so I would not be much of a bother. I can cook, am a meticulous and thorough cleaner, and I am a cute and smart, to boot. I have very little possessions and would require little space. I am hoping for somewhere near downtown, perhaps Kensington or Bankview If you're looking for a roommate, or a housekeeper, or just some good company, and want to help a girl out, please send me an e-mail with whatever information you can provide me, and whatever you would like to know about me. Thanks!

----------


## ddduke

> _Originally posted by adidas_ 
> *http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-real-esta...AdIdZ344779519
> 
> We need only ONE person to get pics for us. INB4 we are disappointed 
> 
> *



I'll get some, already replied:

Hey,
We have some extra room and would be willing to let you stay here in exchange for 2 weekly cleanups. Only catch is you need to send us a picture of yourself. If you"re interested reply with a picture and a bit more info about yourself. thanks

----------


## Jsen-DC2

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ345351227

one pic is a rc car, cant speak english too lol  :Burn Out:

----------


## xnvy

Just see for yourself. http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ344273406  :facepalm:

----------


## dexlargo

^ :ROFL!:  

Had to save it for posterity (you're welcome for not preserving the fonts):




> *Date Listed* 08-Jan-12 
> *Price* $5,500.00 
> *Address* Concord, ON L4K 5H5, Canada 
> *Make* Volvo 
> *Model* S40 
> *Trim* Tubo 
> *Year* 2001 
> *Kilometers* 226000 
> *Body Type* Sedan 
> ...



I bet those horns sound awesome! I bet they play a tune - La Cucaracha perhaps?

----------


## xnvy

^ or maybe some FnF music lol. That makes me sad because I quite like the S40. I just  :facepalm:  'd myself again because I just noticed the massive Ferrari decal on the roof. What makes it even more sad is he's probably around 18 years old, just like me.

----------


## Mckenzie

I've had a lot of funnies on Kijiji, but nothing beat this one which was for a guitar I was looking to get around $500 for....check out the last item he offers.

Hi would you take $200 plus a couple items for trade?

I have these items and more for trade:
- Demarini White Steele Softball bat (worth around $170, used 1 season)
- Demarini FV4 Softball bat (worth about $190, only .5 season old)
- New & Wrapped softballs in two sizes
- Portable Sony DVD player with remote (power button doesn't work, but you can still turn on via the remote, was $300 new about 2 years ago)
- portable free standing punching bag
- several Xbox 360 games
- EFX Power Bands (only have size medium, in black or white, these are new. Worth $35ea, I have lots of these)
- bb gun (i can send pics)
- belt buckles
- coffee makers
- blackberry pearl with charger
- basically new micro fibre couch (brown, worth about $200)
- Black Epiphone acoustic guitar with pick up ( $350) and hard case
- new work 'bump' hat (never worn)
- 2 laptop hard drives (120 gig)
- wheel barrow
- large 'rabbit or small animal' cage

Thanks for your consideration,

Take care and talk soon

----------


## Tomaz

Ok, that is mint. hahaha

That's one way to clean out the closet.

----------


## black300

^ HAHA!

Try getting all those items and the $200 cash, sell the items afterwards you might make more then your asking for.  :crazy nut:

----------


## ddduke

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...AdIdZ353612270

typical ad to come out of the NE

----------


## bourge73

<http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ353662011>

Olds race car...

----------


## 1JZ-Soarer

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-real-esta...AdIdZ355075914




> Your Worst (Best?) Room-Mate Ever
> Watch | Share | Print | Report Ad 
> 
> 
> Date Listed 14-Feb-12 
> Price $500.00 
> Address Pineridge, Calgary, AB, Canada 
> View map 
> Furnished No 
> ...

----------


## AndyL

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ355071148




> Date Listed 14-Feb-12
> Last Edited 14-Feb-12
> Price Free
> Address Calgary, AB, Canada 
> View map
> For Sale By Owner
> Make Other
> Model Other
> Year 1979
> ...

----------


## Hallowed_point

http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ357347666

 :Big Grin:

----------


## darthVWader

Sweet trailer lol
http://bc.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-...AdIdZ308876588

----------


## Unknown303

Awesome R32 Skyline for sale!

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ357682528




> This is my Skyline. This motherfcker is the Nissan God would drive if he wasn't busy doing God sh*t like making tsunamis and crap. Its set up to go fast, and go fast sideways. Who doesn't like to get sideway?! Terrorists, thats who. Are you a terrorist? No? Then you need this car.
> 
> Handling? This car handles like a junior executive CEO. Go around corners like the devil himself is chasing you, and not give a fck.Whats that? You like drifting? Well I've got some great god [email protected] news for you. This car was a drift project of mine, and the last owner was planning on making it a drift machine too. Manly as fck. It literally oozes testosterone. So much so that its puddling up in the back. 
> 
> Stereos and AC are for hippies. Fortunately this car has both. Oh look at me, I like to listen to Simon and Garfunkel and think about puppies. F*ck that. The only noises you're gunna be hearing is the ultra manly engine noises coming from this sweet I6. Sh*ts getting real, real f*cking fast. 
> 
> This car has got a colorful momo steering wheel (b*tches love colors) Its a 5 speed so you cant talk on the cell while playing gameboy and smoking pot.
> 
> You like going fast? Ever tried to outrun 24 police cars and 3 helicopters? You need this car. It will go so fcking fast that you may very well go back in time. It happened to me once. Just once, but it was fcking rad. Its like someone took a rocket and opened its mouth and poured steroids down its throat and and threatened to kill its family if it wasn't the fastest motherfcker you've ever driven.
> ...

----------


## triplep

> _Originally posted by Hallowed_point_ 
> *http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ357347666
> 
> *




Is that a RHD? I thought RHD cars had to be over 15 years old to be legally imported/ registered in Canada..... but maybe I am wrong...

----------


## adidas

^^ "Kit" cars dont fall under that rule

----------


## xnvy

> _Originally posted by bourge73_ 
> *&lt;http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ353662011&gt;
> 
> Olds race car...*



 I'd buy it but I doubt I could handle all the power.  :ROFL!:

----------


## bourge73

<http://calgary.en.craigslist.ca/cto/2884062312.html>

Taking the English language to a new level....Lol

----------


## Hallowed_point

http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ360686341

Tempted..very tempted  :Love:

----------


## bourge73

You Redneck! Hahaha. Ya right! a built 427 is worth way more than $3900....lol

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by bourge73_ 
> *You Redneck! Hahaha. Ya right! a built 427 is worth way more than $3900....lol*



Half of the fun of kijiji is meeting white trash owners of said vehicles lol..but yeah I agree that guy is definitely lying!

----------


## toster

hahaha thread of greatness

----------


## gretz

For you Honda / Acura boys/girls... Selling something that it's not lol


http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAdLar...AdId=360329364

----------


## AndyL

> 1993 Nissan Maxima GLE --Best running $1100 car in the state. (And maybe the ugliest!)
> 
> We are proud to offer for sale, Jake LaMotta-- our dearly loved 1993 Nissan Maxima. We have owned Jake for about four years. Like its namesake, Jake (the Maxima) spent its early days in tough streets of the Bronx, where it must have gotten into constant fights with shopping carts, car doors, light poles, and other things that added an untold numbers of dings and dents. In fact, its sheet metal looks a lot like Jake La Motta's nose after he was knocked out by Sugar Ray Robinson
> 
> I brought it out here for my son to drive to school and hockey practice. Even though is sure not pretty, the car runs like a scared rabbit. Although I did not care much about what it looked like, it was very important to me that the car be safe and reliable, since my son was driving it. Because I really like the kid, I always made sure that the car was mechanically sound, safe and reliable. I changed the oil and filter every 3000 miles. It does not use any oil between changes.
> 
> The brakes and tires each have less than 10K on them. The control arm and fuel pump are less than a year old and the battery is less than a week old. The sun roof works great. Nothing leaks when you run it through a car wash. All of the lights and power windows work. The electrical system is in great shape. The fuel injectors were replaced 5,000 miles ago. No check engine lights are lit. The air conditioning does not work and probably just needs re-charging. The leather upholstery has a few tears, but is in more than serviceable. If the tear bothers you, you can get a pair of seat covers on Ebay for $24.95.
> 
> The transmission is strong and shifts well. Jake has an Alpine after market AM-FM CD Player that also plays mp3 discs.
> ...




http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/cto/2897363255.html

----------


## Hallowed_point

http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ359866318

 :Big Grin:   :ROFL!:

----------


## GT.....O?

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-real-esta...AdIdZ362704325

lol. not me

This shared-bed is perfect for a clean, dd free working female 

I am 29 years old male looking to share my room with single female. I'm have an average body, it is nice and very clean room in two bedroom house, Internet and laundry included, I work a lot and on weekends. I just finished my master and I am looking for someone quiet, clean that will keep the room and bathroom clean all the times. I do not smoke, or drink. I'm a positive thinker, and a bit of an introvert. I don't like going to bars, I use laptop in bed sometimes so I hope that doesn't keep you up, I am definitely NOT looking for sex or a relationship, The bed is big warm and cozy, and if we have any chemistry between us you are more than welcome to cuddle with me. just looking for someone nice busy with work, disease free, clean with no drama, just normal person, easy going not bossy or picky and has no attitude, 

Should this advertisement attract you, kindly respond with few words about yourself and in return you will receive my pic and we will meet for coffee and try it for while. 
room cost $500 each one of us will pay $250 for the room

----------


## 03ozwhip

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ358248290

lol 2G's

----------


## craigcd

> _Originally posted by Mckenzie_ 
> *I've had a lot of funnies on Kijiji, but nothing beat this one which was for a guitar I was looking to get around $500 for....check out the last item he offers.
> 
> Hi would you take $200 plus a couple items for trade?
> 
> I have these items and more for trade:
> - Demarini White Steele Softball bat (worth around $170, used 1 season)
> - Demarini FV4 Softball bat (worth about $190, only .5 season old)
> - New &amp; Wrapped softballs in two sizes
> ...



I have been resending this to buddies as they post adds, great fun.

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> *http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ358248290
> 
> lol 2G's*



Lol, I always wanted concept neepers back when I was in grade 6. What brand even are aurora tires?

----------


## gretz

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ363271617

lol...

Hi there I have a beautiful 1999 integra type r vtec car for sale.
This car has 230 horse power and roars across the city and looks hot.

----------


## G-ZUS

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ357912221




> Hi i got 99 mercedes clk320 thats 2nd car in calgary after lamborgini with hot rod paint thats black matt interior good conditions exterior new paint job for more info call Mario 4039263206 or emeil [email protected]

----------


## 03ozwhip

lol is that rollin on baller spares? haha

----------


## simonseys

G35 - Handles like a V12

----------


## codetrap

Gotta love Kijiji and the scams that show up on it...



From: Justin Bekker <[email protected]>
Date: Sun, Mar 18, 2012 at 4:11 PM
Subject: Re: Reply to your "FS 2008 Suzuki Boulevard S40" Ad on Kijiji
To: Jim 


Thanks for the response Does it need anything to be replace or
repair?if theirs please specify,i will take it for the listed
price,Payment will be sent using PayPal and i will handle the PayPal
surcharge as well.I will arrange with someone to have this picked up
for your location once i have paid as i am out of town at the moment.I
would appreciate if you email me with more pictures (if available)
too,since i won't be be able to see this in person,what's the PayPal
email to send funds to in order for me to pay you ASAP.


---------- My Response ----------
From: Jim 
Date: Sun, Mar 18, 2012 at 5:04 PM
Subject: Re: Reply to your "FS 2008 Suzuki Boulevard S40" Ad on Kijiji
To: Justin Bekker <[email protected]>


Justin,

As the ad states, there is absolutely nothing wrong with
the bike. As for methods of payment, I'm sorry, but I will
only accept Cash. There is simply too much fraud these
days, as I'm sure you understand.

Thanks,
Jim

----------


## codetrap

And his very prompt response....


On 2012-03-18, at 5:05 PM, Justin Bekker <[email protected]> wrote:

I insisted on paypal because i don't have access to my bank account online as i don't have internet banking and i can't go to the bank due to the nature of my job, but i can pay from my paypal account, as i have my bank a/c attached to it, i will need you to give me your paypal email address so i can make the payments asap for the item and pls if you don't have paypal account yet, it is very easy to set up, go to www.paypal.com and get it set up , after you have set it up i will only need the e-mail address you use for registration with paypal so as to put the money through


---------- Forwarded message ----------
From: Jim 
Date: Sun, Mar 18, 2012 at 6:50 PM
Subject: Re: Reply to your "FS 2008 Suzuki Boulevard S40" Ad on Kijiji
To: Justin Bekker <[email protected]>


PayPal the money to your agent, then he can pay cash. I'm not accepting PayPal. If this doesn't work for you, I hope you find another bike you like.

Thanks,
Jim

----------


## Hallowed_point

http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ363575138

Yes..I'm sure there are tons of people that want to give away old muscle cars for free because they don't run... :crazy nut:   :facepalm:

----------


## bourge73

^^ OMFG I want to punch that guy in the head. A Camaro, GTO, Charger for free as it doesnt run......man a complete basket case will be worth 5-10 grand easy.

----------


## xnvy

http://edmonton.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...AdIdZ359797671 :Love:

----------


## Graham_A_M

Interesting. Just looking for some parts and found this. 

An electric converted Chevy S10.... almost complete and ready to drive for $3800

http://bc.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-...AdIdZ359241455

Unless you know WTF you're doing when it comes to electrical systems it would be quite a gamble.






> _Originally posted by bourge73_ 
> *^^ OMFG I want to punch that guy in the head. A Camaro, GTO, Charger for free as it doesnt run......man a complete basket case will be worth 5-10 grand easy.*



Word, Id like to be there to video tape you punching him so I can watch that in slow-motion replay over some beers. 
"Yeah just take my '69 Charger, it doesn't run since it needs a few things, but just take it, as I dont have time for it". 
 :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:

----------


## Hallowed_point

http://bc.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-...AdIdZ365106173



(1) Ricer tail lights - check

(2) Twice chipped over??  :ROFL!:   :facepalm:  wtf??
zomg it has dual core processor in PCM with diablosport & hypertech combined!!!!

 :facepalm:  

(3) Upside down picture  :dunno:  

(4) It's called an LS1 motor, not a Corvette motor...410 hp yaaaaa ok.  :facepalm:  98 has an LS1 , not an LT1. Although, who knows with this guy, maybe he did an LT1 swap for some god forsaken reason  :crazy nut:

----------


## canadian_hustla

LOL at least this guy has his priorities straight:




Qnn Home theater system 1dvdplayer1sub5speakers trade 4$ or weed

Date Listed 27-Feb-12
Price $60.00

Hey there I have a home theater system I'm selling for cash
Or weed, its brandnew in the box I got it hooked up for the first buyer to show all speakers n subwoffer pounds.
I'm open to trades an offers so if you got
*Meat or weed or money*we can work somthing out
I also have an LG dvd player new for sale
Text for responce asap XXXXXXXXXXXX


clicky

----------


## charlie2

LOL

1999 Mazda MX-5 Miata Convertible 
Date Listed 31-Mar-12
For Sale By Owner
Make	Mazda
Model	MX-5 Miata

Description

I bought as a Grad gift for my Daughter but she got prego and dropped out of school so now she will have to take the bus. All black with newer soft top. Great car, tons of fun on a warm summer day.

linky

----------


## craigcd

I just bought 2 decent 6 volt batteries for $139 each and they weigh 65lbs each. He has 24- nuts.




> _Originally posted by Graham_A_M_ 
> *Interesting. Just looking for some parts and found this. 
> 
> An electric converted Chevy S10.... almost complete and ready to drive for $3800
> 
> http://bc.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-...AdIdZ359241455
> 
> Unless you know WTF you're doing when it comes to electrical systems it would be quite a gamble.
> 
> ...

----------


## n1zm0

do craigslist findings go here too?

» Click image for larger version 

http://nmi.craigslist.org/m4w/2942956626.html

----------


## NCS05

Lol  :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:

----------


## puya.ro

FERRARI KILLER 




> So folks this is my Lancer Evo3 the car has been HEAVILY modified all around the car. Firstly the the body, drivetrain, and interior is in mint condition! ONLY 94224 original km!! The car was outfitted with after it arrived from Japan: Hot bits rallye suspension Turbo and components Race seats, and wheels As shown Also included STILL IN BOX ATC racing 6 puck clutch, racing flywheel, clutch cover And two front rotors. Another set of winter/ beat up wheels 
> 
> The bad! *The motor does not run something is very seriously wrong it is not quite ceased.* 
> 
> With the parts and the car in the condition it's in I want 6500 firm

----------


## leftwing

> _Originally posted by puya.ro_ 
> *FERRARI KILLER 
> 
> *



On the Kijiji link, in pic 4/7 wtf is that black rubber tubing that looks to be severed?

----------


## Go4Long

> _Originally posted by n1zm0_ 
> *do craigslist findings go here too?
> 
> » Click image for larger version 
> 
> http://nmi.craigslist.org/m4w/2942956626.html*



Yuss...that's awesome.

----------


## J-hop

> _Originally posted by puya.ro_ 
> *FERRARI KILLER 
> 
> *



what's he planning on racing with, hopes and dreams?

----------


## Graham_A_M

^ $6500 for a RHD car with a blown engine, oh... okay. 
 :Confused:  
Double your investment into it to get it going again then perhaps you'd have a RHD car that can kill a Ferrari Dino. 


Would you take a Money order?

----------


## gretz

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ369971856

wow... racing 4 cylinder car

----------


## bourge73

^^ Lol. Custom AEM Intake: Check. Custom Exhaust: Check. Score! Now a 4cyl racing car. The infamous Nissan Versa!

----------


## Graham_A_M

^ NE REPRESENT!!!

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by gretz_ 
> *http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ369971856
> 
> wow... racing 4 cylinder car*



dat billet  :ROFL!:

----------


## lint

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...AdIdZ370366815

----------


## gretz

http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ369734872

8gs... easy fix

----------


## Kohlman

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-pets-live...AdIdZ370940672

----------


## bourge73

Just a little 100mph pole hit. Nothing a little bondo cant fix,,,,,.... :crazy nut:

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## J.M.

http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-community...AdIdZ371023627




> I'm creating a street team/Crew around calgary. Anyone interested in joining please let me know, and send me the year,make,model and color of your ride. It can be from a Nissan skyline to a Mazda miata, to a hyundai genesis to an RX7. 
> 
> We'll be sort of a club but more of a team. We'll chill and hang. Cruse around the city or a little outside. And join some car shows as a crew. And watch legal races in Edmonton since Calgary took our race city away. 
> 
> All ages welcome (specially if your younger and don't know which car club to join) our team isn't about who's car is faster or better, it's about gathering people together as a team/crew, for people without a bunch of people they know to cruse with. 
> 
> Hope to hear from you guys! 
> 
> PS: I personally own a black 1990 Nissan skyline R32 GTS-T with an RB25DET engine.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by J.M._ 
> *http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-community...AdIdZ371023627
> 
> *



I guess I can't join  :Cry:

----------


## C_Dave45

Man...the whining and crying on forums everywhere about Garth Brooks tickets being scalped is hilarious. They're a gold mine right now. Pages and pages of "wanted" ads. Sold out in minutes.

Some butt-hurt ads:

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...AdIdZ371475512




> I can understand how some want to make money on selling tickets, they wasted time online or on the phone and had no plans on ever going. But if you're willing to pay over 100/ticket when ORIGINAL asking price was 62, you deserve it if the ticket is a fake or you get screwed.
> OR if you are willing to pay over A GRAND for tickets, if you have that much money to waste maybe you should think about donating some to a charity. Imagine they could use it more.

----------


## Offroad

Here kitty kitty ..... http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-pets-cats-...AdIdZ365524870

100% guaranteed to change your life!*

Male Chocolate Point Siamese looking for new home to terrorize. $400 OBO. Comes with everything you need: Litter Box, Scratching Post, Toys, Food plus bonus bottle of Hard Alcohol to help ease the pain and forget buyers remorse on those difficult days.

Talents:
- Very Vocal. Will greet you when you get home, or any other time. Like sleeping, or on the phone.
- Ability to open drawers and cabinets and retrieve items at will.
- Will play fetch with socks. Even when youre not home, with every pair you own. (See Above.)
- Completely Litter trained. Knows where the box is, refuses to cover business when finished.


Hobbies Include:
- Looking cute and innocent when youre home.
- Re-decorating your house when youre not home.
- Sleeping on your electronics.
- Strange obsession with eating unused female hygiene products and leaving them around the house.
- Chewing plastic of any kind, hes not picky with things he likes to destroy.
- Play fighting with our other cat, and taking things too far.
- Eating too fast, vomiting, and eating it a second time.
- Surprise sprints around the house, faster than you think is possible and lasting only 10-15 seconds.


(*Positive life changes not guaranteed.)

----------


## Kohlman

> _Originally posted by C_Dave45_ 
> *Man...the whining and crying on forums everywhere about Garth Brooks tickets being scalped is hilarious. They're a gold mine right now. Pages and pages of &quot;wanted&quot; ads. Sold out in minutes.
> 
> Some butt-hurt ads:
> 
> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...AdIdZ371475512
> 
> *



 :Werd!:

----------


## C_Dave45

> _Originally posted by Kohlman_ 
> * 
> *



hahahahahaha!!!

----------


## G-ZUS

She'll do anything for disposable income

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-resumes-b...AdIdZ367314477

----------


## ddduke

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...AdIdZ371500965

Does this guy actually think he's going to get any of these things?

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by ddduke_ 
> *http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...AdIdZ371500965
> 
> Does this guy actually think he's going to get any of these things?*



What a fuckin' goof...  :facepalm:

----------


## xnvy

^A new sportscar... why not?
There's a nice one right here 
http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ371240026

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by xnvy_ 
> *^A new sportscar... why not?
> There's a nice one right here 
> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ371240026*



Haha, nice one! :Big Grin:

----------


## bourge73

<http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ372257154>

"hi i have this car thats takin up space and it has to go, its in good shape some rust but no dents ..it runs and moves but i ts not well i have a engine and tranny that i took out of a smashed up one with a 160 on it to go with it..i have 500 into this project but no time to finish it ,ill trade for somthin of a $300 value or 300 cash or ill drive it right into a tree and burn it IT HAS TO GO so if intrested give me a call text or e-mail "

Looool

----------


## Feruk

The only pic the put up is of a tire.  :Smilie: 

http://reddeer.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ372438015

"FOR SALE
IT NEEDS:
2 DOOR MIRRORS
COMPLETE EXHAUST SYSTEM
MOTOR HAS A KNOCK ON IT
HAS SOME RUST ON BODY
FRONT PANEL IS BENT IN
THE RADIO IS LOOSE
1 FRONT WIPER BLADE FELL OFF

ON THE PLUS SIDE:
NEW BATTERY
GOOD TIRES
NICE SHADE OF GREEN
VERY GOOD ON GAS
AND ITS FOR SALE FOR SPARES OR REPAIRS"

----------


## Go4Long

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...AdIdZ372287198

----------


## jonnycat

http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ372141747

----------


## codetrap

> _Originally posted by bourge73_ 
> *&lt;http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ372257154&gt;
> 
> &quot;hi i have this car thats takin up space and it has to go, its in good shape some rust but no dents ..it runs and moves but i ts not well i have a engine and tranny that i took out of a smashed up one with a 160 on it to go with it..i have 500 into this project but no time to finish it ,ill trade for somthin of a $300 value or 300 cash or ill drive it right into a tree and burn it IT HAS TO GO so if intrested give me a call text or e-mail &quot;
> 
> Looool*



Wouldn't he get $500 from the kidney foundation?

----------


## corsvette

1/2 a car!

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ372897142

----------


## 1JZ-Soarer

> _Originally posted by corsvette_ 
> *1/2 a car!
> 
> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ372897142*






> the only down fall is that there is no exhaust, may or may not pass a saftey.



ya being half a car isnt a problem at all

----------


## kvg

killer drift car :ROFL!:

----------


## ddduke

> _Originally posted by codetrap_ 
> * 
> 
> Wouldn't he get $500 from the kidney foundation?*



No. Even the tax reciept they give you is a joke.

----------


## gretz

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ365458243

lol... carbon hood/mirrors, tint, rims, and lowering springs (still looks 4x4) = WRC RALLY SPEC

----------


## G-ZUS

> _Originally posted by gretz_ 
> *http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ365458243
> 
> lol... carbon hood/mirrors, tint, rims, and lowering springs (still looks 4x4) = WRC RALLY SPEC*



South Deerfoot Suzuki  :facepalm:

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

moreso lol @ its price tag  :ROFL!:

----------


## Skyline_Addict

bahahaha. 25k for that...

----------


## sr20s14zenki

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ374440656


 :ROFL!:

----------


## 1JZ-Soarer

> _Originally posted by sr20s14zenki_ 
> *http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ374440656
> 
> 
> *



LOL thats my car got nailed by some city of calgary worker on monday sent my frend the pictures guess he made an ad

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by Skyline_Addict_ 
> *bahahaha. 25k for that...*



They mention lowering springs... that car is definitely not lowered.

----------


## bourge73

<http://calgary.en.craigslist.ca/ptd/2975272079.html>

Oh ya at least 50 BHP..... :ROFL!:

----------


## xnvy

Vortex Generator

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by xnvy_ 
> *Vortex Generator*



Those are a real thing though xnvy, jokes on you!

----------


## xnvy

^Yeah but I doubt it's called a vortex generator. To me that implies some time machine warp thing.
EDIT:Holy mother of god it is! WTF...  :facepalm:   :Bang Head: 

EDIT: Redeemed

----------


## xnvy

Everyone lowball this guy with fake e-mails!

----------


## ddduke

> _Originally posted by xnvy_ 
> *Everyone lowball this guy with fake e-mails!*



Why? Lowballers are annoying and I don't really see anything funny about the ad.

----------


## GTS4tw

> _Originally posted by xnvy_ 
> *Everyone lowball this guy with fake e-mails!*



I think you're missing the point of this thread...

----------


## Maybelater

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-real-esta...AdIdZ375716756

 :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:  

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

Here is another good advertisement I found today. 

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-real-esta...AdIdZ377462142

"this is shared bed in with Single Female in NE whitehorn, I am 29 years old male - average body , looking to share room with single female, no games or drama, must be clean and rent include everything.

Please send me your number and we can meet to show you the place"

----------


## G-ZUS

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ377801052


 :ROFL!:  

This guy wants somebody to tint his 2 back windows for $25

----------


## Moonracer

> _Originally posted by G-ZUS_ 
> *http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ377801052
> 
> 
>  
> 
> This guy wants somebody to tint his 2 back windows for $25*



And pretty demanding as well. WOW!  :facepalm: 
Sounds like he needs himself a "bitch stewie" lol

----------


## CompletelyNumb

> _Originally posted by Maybelater_ 
> *Here is another good advertisement I found today. 
> 
> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-real-esta...AdIdZ377462142
> 
> &quot;this is shared bed in with Single Female in NE whitehorn, I am 29 years old male - average body , looking to share room with single female, no games or drama, must be clean and rent include everything.
> 
> Please send me your number and we can meet to show you the place&quot;*




I was helping a friend look for a roommate last month. This guy has been posting this ad every few days for probably 6 weeks now. His first ads included "with some cuddling if there's chemistry"  :ROFL!:

----------


## gretz

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ374945746

lol.... 30g for a JDM > Oh, its got an os geiken twin plate exhaust, never mind

----------


## HomespunLobster

And it's very stalk.

----------


## Hallowed_point

http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ377264226 Can you say...douche bag owner?  :ROFL!: 

Here's a preview..the sad thing is I think he's not joking

"If your looking for a murdered out car, and you want to increase your rep around your hood/subdivision this is the whip for you. asking $10000 or willing to trade for a monster truck/ High end super car."

Who owns this thing, Ice Cube on welfare?? :facepalm:

----------


## colinxx235

Not so much funny, but just another typical scam. Figured the '10 S4 was too good to be true

From: Jason Oakes, [email protected] 

Hi,
Thank you very much for your interest that you have shown for my car. The car is like new, is registered in Canada and I had all the services done there. The car is fully paid off (it has a clean and clear title) and is in perfect condition, no scratches, excellent maintained. It has no accident or any engine problem. It has only 15220 kms on board. The listing price ($39,500 - negotiable) includes shipping and handling directly to your address (only Canada). The car is currently in Thunder Bay, ON, in custody of a reputable shipping company with all the papers necessary to sell, ready to be delivered to it's new owner. I am letting it go because I recently moved to Denver, CO (USA) and importing and registering it here would cost too much. Since I'm very busy with my work I don't have the possibility to return in Canada and meet all the potential buyers. Due this situation I've decided to use the Amazon Escrow service. 
I will only sell it through Amazon Escrow Service because they will handle the shipping and the payment in a secure way for both of us and you will inspect it before they release the funds to me. I want to sell it asap and a fast sale can be done only with a low price.
If you need anymore info, photos or details about how we can complete this transaction, feel free to email me.
Thank you,
Jason

P.S. This is the car's VIN: waufgcfl1aa161829. You can even run a Carfax report and you will see that the car is fully paid off, no liens (it has a clean and clear title).

----------


## xnvy

> _Originally posted by Maybelater_ 
> *http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-real-esta...AdIdZ375716756
> 
>      
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> ...



Looks like the sex dungeon in Pulp Fiction.




> _Originally posted by Hallowed_point_ 
> *http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ377264226 Can you say...douche bag owner? 
> 
> Here's a preview..the sad thing is I think he's not joking
> 
> &quot;If your looking for a murdered out car, and you want to increase your rep around your hood/subdivision this is the whip for you. asking $10000 or willing to trade for a monster truck/ High end super car.&quot;
> 
> Who owns this thing, Ice Cube on welfare??*



 A supercar?!?!? It's not even an SRT-8. That guy's way out to lunch.

----------


## 03ozwhip

awwww yeeaaa lol 
http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ375590269

before it gets deleted....

U BUY DIS SUPA SIRVIA FO DA MONEYS. IS DA SICKEST YO, DATS TITE. 





Before we start, its mad awesome to drive this thing without a hood... give the cops attitude about it if they have an issue... Gotta let people see my near stock motor and when they wave, i show them the juice... Gauge mounting is 1-off custom... shows how well i take care its soOOOOOOO FAST GUYS HOLD ON ITS SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO FAST MAN. of my car... 
I have a red 1994 nissan s14 silvia for sale, mechanicaly mint condition, amazing car I have all the paperwork from japan I have owned it for 2 years in calgary and im the first owner of the car since it landed in canada, bought from JDM source.

sick chirp bud!


now here's the mods I know off the top of my head, 
1997 front end conversion
1997 trunk with 97 spoiler
full body kit
tein super street coilover's
compustar 2 way remote starter and alarm
after market fender's
aftermarket mirror's
recaro racing drivers seat
momo steering wheel
boost gauge and water temp guage
t28 emusa ball bearing turbo with 14 punds of boost
megan manifold downpipe and elbow
FMIC setup with hks sqv
mishimoto rad with a nice aluminum fan shroud and electric fans

this car is amazing and I have taken reall good care of her, the reason why the price is lower tho is cause I drove it at the end of last summer and the carbon fiber hood came unlatched and hit the roof leaving a little dent and leaving the hood in ugly shape. the trunk and spoiler need new paint to.


NO TIRE KICKERS PLZ, IF YOU ARE UNDER 18 YOU MUST BRING YOUR PARENTS WITH YOU OR YOU WILL ONLY GET TO LOOK AT IT. unless UR JAILBAIT CAUSE ILL BONE U FOR DISCOUNT ON THE CAR, BALLS DEEP.


AT THIS PRICE SHE WONT BE AROUND FOR LONG, FIRST PERSON WITH CASH IN HAND GETS IT. DATS RIGHT, 350,000 DOLLARS AND ITS URS. SUPER RARE, I EVEN DRIVE WIF NO HOOD TO SHOW PEEPS HOW RARE IT IS WHILE UR BABY SISTER IS SLOBBING MY BONE BRAH U KNOW HOW I DO


LOWBALLERS WILL BE IGNORED FIRM ON PRICE, 7000 


UPDATE: I will include an apexi power fc with the purchase of this car, its the commander with 2 of the apexi ecu's the D-jetro version of the ecu (2,000 dollar value on ebay, pretty rare as well) as well as the standard version of the ecu (easy 500 dollar value) 

PRICE UPDATE: now 350000 

I ALSO WILL INCLUDE NUDES OF EVERY SISTER I BANED BRAHS. COM GET THIS BISH TODAY!

----------


## colinxx235

^

 :ROFL!:  


wow someone put in some effort haha

----------


## ercchry

team effort  :Wink:

----------


## gretz

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *team effort *



indeed lol  :Wink: 

edit - its gone lol... i wonder if kijiji kicked his account for his honest ad

----------


## 03ozwhip

lol and anotehr...

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ375590269

----------


## colinxx235

is it that tools personal information as well? too funny

bad idea to create that beyond thread

----------


## bbcustoms

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...AdIdZ379021852

----------


## kvg

Scammer

----------


## bbcustoms

> _Originally posted by kvg_ 
> *Scammer*



Oh yeah, he is local and will pay cash though. It would be decent if someone could collect the cash, rig an account to him, and then take it back. Not sure on the details to make it work, maybe send an email to Ebay once he has a bunch of listings up and say your account got hacked?

I have always loved the idea of scamming the scammers somehow.

His english is garbage, he might actually be selling the account to a friend or relative back home for profit rather than using it himself. Regardless it is going to be used for scamming in the end.

----------


## Jsen-DC2

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ377500809

 :crazy nut:

----------


## ianmcc

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...AdIdZ380564164



A tad optimistic?

----------


## TE4MFaint

http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ381165906



 :Bang Head:   :Bang Head:   :Bang Head:

----------


## bourge73

^^Cant be true. He must live right by me in Coventry as he managed to give his address..? What a fool haha

----------


## travis_gillard

> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> *awwww yeeaaa lol 
> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ375590269
> 
> before it gets deleted....
> 
> U BUY DIS SUPA SIRVIA FO DA MONEYS. IS DA SICKEST YO, DATS TITE. 
> 
> 
> ...



U mad bro? 
haha i find it really amusing how much work you put into that

----------


## J-hop

> _Originally posted by travis_gillard_ 
> *^ sick chirp bud.*

----------


## Drooool

is it just me or did his price update go from 7000 to 350g?

----------


## 03ozwhip

> _Originally posted by travis_gillard_ 
> * 
> U mad bro? 
> haha i find it really amusing how much work you put into that*



sick chirp bud!

fuck, you are cool, im totally mad, you got me. did it ever occur to you that i copy and pasted it from kijiji?

u mad bro?

----------


## samh54

This seems like a great idea, advertise to race and leave your number on the page  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ381165906

----------


## Maybelater

> _Originally posted by xnvy_ 
> * 
> Looks like the sex dungeon in Pulp Fiction.*



Lol the gimp as your roomie

----------


## gretz

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ381642753

550 injectors, check
stock ka, untuned, check

----------


## malbadon

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...AdIdZ382221480

Its a computer, I think. It has stuff in it, shiny stuff. There's other stuff for it too, if he can find it.

 :dunno:

----------


## AndyL

http://saskatchewan.kijiji.ca/c-cars...AdIdZ380585783

Hell has frozen over... palm trees in Saskatchewan? Dually c/c for 4500?  :ROFL!:

----------


## bbcustoms

> _Originally posted by malbadon_ 
> *http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...AdIdZ382221480
> 
> Its a computer, I think. It has stuff in it, shiny stuff. There's other stuff for it too, if he can find it.
> 
> *



From the same guy lol

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...AdIdZ382292179

----------


## HomespunLobster

> _Originally posted by gretz_ 
> *http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ381642753
> 
> 550 injectors, check
> stock ka, untuned, check*



I laughed at the "Cut away bumper to get to the windshield washer tank"

The fender liner isn't THAT hard to take off is it?

----------


## Graham_A_M

> _Originally posted by AndyL_ 
> *http://saskatchewan.kijiji.ca/c-cars...AdIdZ380585783
> 
> Hell has frozen over... palm trees in Saskatchewan? Dually c/c for 4500? *



I'd rock that, not a bad unit at all. $4500 for ALL the work that was put into it isn't bad at all.  :dunno:

----------


## bourge73

^^ I think he was referring to the fact its a scam...ie. Palm trees in SK. hee hee.

----------


## jaylo

Damn unaffordable 2011 Subaru STI

http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ369300373

$75,000

----------


## Type_S1

> _Originally posted by jaylo_ 
> *Damn unaffordable 2011 Subaru STI
> 
> http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ369300373
> 
> $75,000*




He is fucking smoking crack wow.

----------


## kvg

Unless it can time travel, he's gonna be sitting on it for awhile.

----------


## jaylo

He must be basing the price on the actual Subaru Cosworth Impreza CS400

http://www.worldcarfans.com/11005252...cs400-revealed  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hallowed_point

While I can understand he probably put that much into it, no one is going to comp him for that  :crazy nut:

----------


## kvg

Plus if it's that modded it probably has no warranty.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by kvg_ 
> *Plus if it's that modded it probably has no warranty.*



Exactly..pretty crazy to spend that much on a Subaru with no warranty, I'll take a Corvette z06 thanks  :dunno:

----------


## xnvy

^I'll take a C63 Sedan thanks. Still has 4 doors.

----------


## Graham_A_M

> _Originally posted by Type_S1_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> He is fucking smoking crack wow.*



That and he's from Edmonton, so its to be expected on both fronts.

----------


## nwfb

http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ383967783




> Up for Sale is a 2002 Subaru Forester a.k.a. "The Honeybadger" because it won't take s**t from anyone including mother nature. This vehicle will get you through hell, the zombie apocalypse, the rapture or whatever other "end of days" scenario your may encounter. Bold claims, I know. Here's what backs it up. 
> 
> The Subaru Symetric AWD splits the power 50/50 front to rear. That means there isn't no stinking transfer case creating all kinds of drive-train drag messing with your fuel economy. Nor is there a sissy Honda/Toyota center differential that only transfers a little power to the back when the front starts slipping and then puts you back into front wheel drive mode. We all at an early age learned that FWD sucks. You graduated from a big wheel to a bike didn't you? No sir, this is all wheel drive - all the time. But won't that make it under steer a little you might ask? Sure if you lift off the throttle. But if you were one to lift, you wouldn't be considering this fine vehicle. You drop the hammer and power through it like Colin McRae, Paul Newman and Carrol Shelby intended. When in doubt, power out.
> 
> So thats it, Subaru AWD makes this car apocalypse proof? Not just the AWD, I also replaced the factory worn out shocks and springs with brand spanking new units from a 2005 Subaru Forester Turbo Sport ( The FXT, best damn people hauler ever made). The struts are KYB GR-2's(~ 10% stiffer than stock), the springs Subaru FXT stockers and to round out the coilover package, KYB top hats. What does that mean? It rides better than new, doesn't roll through the corners and sits over an inch higher. You can go bombing over any speed bump, pot hole and snow drift like a boss. This chariot has more ride hight then a stock half tonne pickup truck. Last oil change I did, which are every 5000km with full synthetic by the way, didn't have to jack the car up. Nope, just laid down on my back, put a drain tray under the pan and undid the plug. Couldn't be simpler or quicker.
> 
> OK, that sounds better but what about the history of this thing. It is a little old and other parts must have worn out by now. - Sure they have and I or the previous owner have replaced them. I bought this fine machine with 280k o the clock. The PO had just changed the head gaskets and clutch/pressure plate/pilot bearing/throw-out bearing. I then proceeded to do the spark plugs (takes 20 minutes - Subaru book time is something like 4 hours), clutch hydraulics (both master/slave cylinder and lines) - so now the entire clutch system is new, the above mentioned suspension, added super light weight JDM wheels and Yokohama Geolander AT-S All Season All-Terrain tires (maintained the stock overall wheel circumference so the speedo stays in line) and changed all drive-train fluids with Redline Full Synthetic (transaxle and rear differential). The carproof is squeeky clean, I still have it for reference.
> 
> Well what about the tunes man? Again, you're covered. Full Clarion Speakers and a JVC CD(does anyone still use those?)/MP3 and front USB Deck. Blast your eurobeat/heavy metal/hard rock or vocal trance as loud as you want. Want to guess what I have 16GB of plugged into the stereo?
> ...

----------


## topsecret

> _Originally posted by jaylo_ 
> *Damn unaffordable 2011 Subaru STI
> 
> http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ369300373
> 
> $75,000*






*Car has almost exclusively been winter driven* 


Seems like a decent winter beater.  :dunno:  


http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-real-esta...AdIdZ376042690

----------


## bbcustoms



----------


## 89s1

> _Originally posted by xnvy_ 
> * 
> A supercar?!?!? It's not even an SRT-8. That guy's way out to lunch.*



Reading > you.

----------


## slick2404

2006 Honda CBR 

Date Listed 05-Jun-12 
Price $5,000.00 
Address Bowness, Calgary, AB, Canada 
View map 
For Sale By Owner 
Make Honda 
Model CBR 
Year 2006 
Kilometers 10000 
Colour Red 

i think it is a cbr its a red sport bike with a little cosmetic damage. not sure the year but can find out. everything works. husbands bike need to get rid of it. not sure on the kilometers. 


http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ385787611

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## corsvette

^^^ Only in America!^^^  :Shock:

----------


## soccernut

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> *Not Kijiji... but none the less
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/390425108043
> 
> *



Why does this stuff mostly happen to Hummers?

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> * 
> 
> It brings a tear to my eye... apparently he is selling it so he can buy an H1  
> 
> lol... there are videos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When a video starts with Drowning Pools "Bodies" I already know it's going to suck...this one continued that trend!  :Barf:

----------


## kvg

that hummer is uber gay

----------


## Serria1

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ385750922

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by Serria1_ 
> *http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ385750922*



Because AB??  :dunno:

----------


## bourge73

Would look great on a 98 Camaro too haha

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by bourge73_ 
> *Would look great on a 98 Camaro too haha*



Careful what u wish for bourge, I was tempted when I was jacking it up the other day  :Big Grin:  "Sayyyy look at this 4x4 stance!!"  :Love:   :Wink:

----------


## black300

Pretty sure someone edited this guy's ad, http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ388371066

2010 Lincoln MKS

This isn't your normal Lincoln. This champion is the skyline God would drive if he wasn't busy doing more important crap. You NEED this car. 
This car handles like a junior executive CEO. Go around corners like the devil himself is chasing you, and not even worry about it!!
Whats that? You like drifting? Well I've got some great news for you, it's amazing, if you know how to drift. You see I've always been a badass. I literally ooze awesomeness, so much so that its seeped into the car and I am unable to get it out. Sorry about that.
Stereos and AC are for hard rock and dubstep, ONLY. None of that old country crap! Oh look at me, I like listen to Taylor Swift and Tim McGraw and think about puppies and relationships. NOT ANYMORE. 
This car has got rims imported from Golconda in the Andhra Pradesh state of India, constructed from the worlds finest diamond, with 105 carats per rim. 
This sex-mobile is also equipped with a drift button for those nights I needed to have my grandson home on time. Hells to the Yes.
This car has got 1.5 metric tons of awesome. Leather seats, Lots of trunk space, perfect interior, IT JUST DOESN'T END.
You like going fast? Ever tried to outrun 24 police cars and 3 helicopters? You need this car. It will go so fast that you may very well go back in time. It happened to me once. Just once, but it was rad. 
I get it. You're busy, I'm busy, lets not waste time. If you're interested send me a message and I'll get back to you ASAP. You send me a message, I send you one right back. Thats how this works. Ask for Heather  :Wink:

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by black300_ 
> *Pretty sure someone edited this guy's ad, http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ388371066
> 
> 2010 Lincoln MKS
> 
> This isn't your normal Lincoln. This champion is the skyline God would drive if he wasn't busy doing more important crap. You NEED this car. 
> This car handles like a junior executive CEO. Go around corners like the devil himself is chasing you, and not even worry about it!!
> Whats that? You like drifting? Well I've got some great news for you, it's amazing, if you know how to drift. You see I've always been a badass. I literally ooze awesomeness, so much so that its seeped into the car and I am unable to get it out. Sorry about that.
> Stereos and AC are for hard rock and dubstep, ONLY. None of that old country crap! Oh look at me, I like listen to Taylor Swift and Tim McGraw and think about puppies and relationships. NOT ANYMORE. 
> ...



Uggg...when will this crappy will ferrel humor go away  :facepalm:   :Guns:

----------


## bourge73

HAHAHAHAHA, love the look, killer wheel gap. Your a trend starter!

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by bourge73_ 
> *HAHAHAHAHA, love the look, killer wheel gap. Your a trend starter!*



Just remember beyonders...I did it first  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

HAha:

Selling a mint in box Nikon R1 macro system, this is an amazing flash system as you have two flashes that can be set apart on supplied stands and controlled from your camera for product photography, or at the end of your lens for macro work, everything comes in kit that has endless ideas and set ups..

*NO CHEAP CHINESE REPLY TO THIS AD! GO TO EBAY!*
$350 IS THE LOWEST PRICE!


http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...AdIdZ390120870

----------


## sr20s14zenki

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ387776535


perfect for a 1jz/2jz swap apparently...
 :facepalm:

----------


## gretz

> _Originally posted by sr20s14zenki_ 
> *http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ387776535
> 
> 
> perfect for a 1jz/2jz swap apparently...
> *



Well ya, it is a toyota, so it must be perfect lol

----------


## gretz

http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ393046709

turbo timer? For what lol

----------


## SKR

Don't you let your turbo cars idle for a bit to cool down? Or is that just a diesel thing? My truck is 450-500F when I get home. I let it idle until it's under 400F before I shut it off. If I had a turbo timer, I could just go into the house and it would shut off on its own when it was cool enough.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by SKR_ 
> *Don't you let your turbo cars idle for a bit to cool down? Or is that just a diesel thing? My truck is 450-500F when I get home. I let it idle until it's under 400F before I shut it off. If I had a turbo timer, I could just go into the house and it would shut off on its own when it was cool enough.*



Yeah, but a Civic Si doesn't have a turbo, lol.

----------


## SKR

Fuck, that one went right past me.

----------


## gretz

The honda crowd out here is ridiculous lol

forged internals and cam gears, stock header = 240hp... or is it the Japanese ECU? lol

http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ393010506

----------


## gretz

One more beauty motor

http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ389208552

fits nice in supra or integra, came out of a vigor... serious lol

----------


## SKR

> _Originally posted by gretz_ 
> *One more beauty motor
> 
> http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ389208552
> 
> fits nice in supra or integra, came out of a vigor... serious lol*



For anyone who is going to have children, never, ever, name your child "Tifiney". Because they are going to grow up retarded.

----------


## bourge73

<http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ394562212> 

270hp.... (210 "Stalk") dual exhaust, intake, chip, hello 60 more hp! "one" lots of performance and visual "compatitions"

----------


## mugensix

Da fuq turbo timer on a n/a lol..

----------


## SKR

I saw this one this morning as I was checking out the local Kijiji. Sounds like it's going to be a pretty good party. Swift Current is known for it's rap scene so when I saw there will be local rappers, I knew I was down.

http://swiftcurrent.kijiji.ca/c-comm...AdIdZ398283449

----------


## bourge73

Couple of real beauty show/tuner cars Lolllllllll

<http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ398236010>

----------


## gretz

http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ400069573

Will do over 300 easily... great selling feature

----------


## quick_scar

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ401484720


"I have taken care of this vehicle and changed the oil anually."

an average of only 21000KM/oil change.......  :ROFL!:

----------


## Goodfella

Never knew Bmw made golfs  :facepalm:  

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ400537327

----------


## gretz

http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ401669915

This thing gets 14mpg more than advertised...

----------


## corsvette

[QUOTE]_Originally posted by gretz_ 
*http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ401669915

This thing gets 14mpg more than advertised...* [/QUOTE

People love to inflate MPG's all the time. I remember a guy selling a 08 F250 with the 6.4 diesel saying it got 30mpg with a tuner.

----------


## Jeff_E

http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ404452423


"After completing the extensive work on the outside of the vehicle(over $15,000)" "runs like a dream"


damn!!!!! this is better than a type R! TROLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!

----------


## Moonracer

^^^^and for the $15k didn't even have enough to paint the bumpers.  :facepalm:

----------


## sr20s14zenki

[QUOTE]_Originally posted by corsvette_ 
*




Originally posted by gretz 
http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ401669915

This thing gets 14mpg more than advertised... [/QUOTE

People love to inflate MPG's all the time. I remember a guy selling a 08 F250 with the 6.4 diesel saying it got 30mpg with a tuner.



*I kid you not, i put a bullydog on our duramax at work just to try it out. Was getting 25-30 mpg on the mileage tracker all the way to drumheller and back. Refilled the tank and did the math, and it was pretty close to 25 mpg.....IN A ONE TON. I shit a square brick on that one for sure....

----------


## gretz

Geo storm? check
chip? 60hp upgrade, check

Wow, 60hp increase for a chip, not bad

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ396026479

----------


## bjstare

> _Originally posted by sr20s14zenki_ 
> * 
> 
> I kid you not, i put a bullydog on our duramax at work just to try it out. Was getting 25-30 mpg on the mileage tracker all the way to drumheller and back. Refilled the tank and did the math, and it was pretty close to 25 mpg.....IN A ONE TON. I shit a square brick on that one for sure....*



My dad's stock duramax gets close to that on the hwy. I didn't believe him, but he proved me wrong haha  :Frown:

----------


## corsvette

^^^ No doubt from me the Duramax can get great fuel economy, but not those fuel swilling 6.4 fords....not 30mpg anyway.

----------


## gretz

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ406076310

11000rpm, stock cams, makes vtec pull harder lol... some people

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by gretz_ 
> *
> 
> This thing gets 14mpg more than advertised...*






> _Originally posted by corsvette_ 
> *
> 
> People love to inflate MPG's all the time. I remember a guy selling a 08 F250 with the 6.4 diesel saying it got 30mpg with a tuner.*






> _Originally posted by corsvette_ 
> *^^^ No doubt from me the Duramax can get great fuel economy, but not those fuel swilling 6.4 fords....not 30mpg anyway.*



You guys are forgetting, there's 2 types of gallons, Imperial and US.

30 Imperial MPG = 25 US MPG.

----------


## ianmcc

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ406110882



This line gets me...
_Ran from Portage in Manitoba to Cranbrook, BC in 8 hours_ 

So they averages 187+km/hr for 8 hours?

 :Bullshit!:

----------


## Jeff_E

> _Originally posted by Moonracer_ 
> *^^^^and for the $15k didn't even have enough to paint the bumpers. *



 :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:

----------


## epp01

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ407328836 

5000 for a 1988 dented, chipped bumper, 268,000 kilometer Rx7  :crazy nut:  

"The bad: 

Drivers side door handle doesn't work 

One dent on the drivers side front fender 

Drivers side seat is ripped 

Paint is a little rough 

I will also take $5000 not a penny less."

 :ROFL!:

----------


## Cody D

http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ406757063

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## Type_S1

^
What an idiot...I wish I could meet this guy in person.

Has a >10k car saying he spent over 100k on it. what a loser.

----------


## corsvette

Too bad he won't sell the car for cash, I've been waiting to blow 100k on a 240 that'll beat Vipers. Oh well, I'll keep looking I guess.  :crazy nut:

----------


## gretz

edit - I know this car and it is a pretty rad setup > Yes, this car has a proven 700hp capable motor

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by Cody D_ 
> *http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ406757063
> 
> *



2Fast 2Retarded ..now that is one delusional ricer I'm tempted to offer him a hot wheels toy.  :Pooosie:

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

^

Except he's likely on Beyond hahaha

----------


## S13ontap

Haha, you benchracers are funny.

At no point did I say the car was worth 100k. Nor did I say you couldn't build a like car for 50k. But it was my first tuner and I have boughtmany parts more than once over the years. I have 120k in recipts for parts purchased over the years. If I gave a fuck what the internet id prove it. 
as for the ad. Read the damn thing. I have no desire to sell or trade the car. I just want the gf to shut up about me spending money on it. This ad sevres that purpose. Period.

As for the performance of the car. Ill meet anyone that wants to cruise, and thinks they can keep up. Let's go for a drive...

----------


## Cody D

> _Originally posted by JRSC00LUDE_ 
> *^
> 
> Except he's likely on Beyond hahaha*



Good call.

----------


## Type_S1

> _Originally posted by S13ontap_ 
> *Haha, you benchracers are funny.
> 
> At no point did I say the car was worth 100k. Nor did I say you couldn't build a like car for 50k. But it was my first tuner and I have boughtmany parts more than once over the years. I have 120k in recipts for parts purchased over the years. If I gave a fuck what the internet id prove it. 
> as for the ad. Read the damn thing. I have no desire to sell or trade the car. I just want the gf to shut up about me spending money on it. This ad sevres that purpose. Period.
> 
> As for the performance of the car. Ill meet anyone that wants to cruise, and thinks they can keep up. Let's go for a drive...*



What engine is in the car speed racer? You spent 120k on parts alone? Can you name the top 5 expensive parts on the vehicle as well as what you paid?

You must be retarded to think anyone is going to believe you

----------


## gretz

> _Originally posted by Type_S1_ 
> * 
> 
> What engine is in the car speed racer? You spent 120k on parts alone? Can you name the top 5 expensive parts on the vehicle as well as what you paid?
> 
> You must be retarded to think anyone is going to believe you*



lol... all of these people (myself included before i realized who's car it was) calling him speed racer and retarded... You don't know this car> It has a full Mazworx built motor to start... I'm willing to bet the motor / custom mazworx intake mani, top and bottom end, turbo setup etc... is close to $20000+ to start 

It's not a matter of believing, I can vouch for this car being what he says it is...

----------


## sh0ko

im not trying to be rude

im honestly asking
if you have spent over 120k alone in parts why not just save all that money and spend the 120k on an "exotic" car which it seems is what youre aiming for

im jw..

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by epp01_ 
> *http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ407328836 
> 
> 5000 for a 1988 dented, chipped bumper, 268,000 kilometer Rx7  
> 
> &quot;The bad: 
> 
> Drivers side door handle doesn't work 
> 
> ...



bahahaha that's hilarious. I spent 2800$ on a mint, one owner, more than half the mileage GXL with no dents, no rust and spotless interior a few years ago...Some people are retarded...

----------


## Cody D

> _Originally posted by gretz_ 
> * It's not a matter of believing, I can vouch for this car being what he says it is...*



The funny part is the idea of value people put on their modified cars versus the reality of their actual value. What would you honestly say he could get for the car if he sold it even with his $120,000 investment? Maybe if the stars aligned $20,000?

----------


## S13ontap

Less, actually, If i slapped a kit on, and painted it, maybe 20k. that is why I'd never sell it. But you can get a 15 year old lotus, or a Maserati quattroporte for 20-30k. That's all i was hoping for. Not a 2012 Exige with 34kms on it.

For a thread flaming kijiji ads, you'd think you would have a little more intelligence. I said I had over 100k invested. Lowballing what I've spent over the years. At no point did i say the car was worth that.

But I'd still love to smash you beyond haters conceptions of how fast this car is or isn't. Those that know this car know it's sick quick. I'd love to see the haters put their pride where their mouth is. Too bad we don't have a track to put the haters in their place anymore.... Hope to see you guys on the street someday

----------


## S13ontap

> _Originally posted by sh0ko_ 
> *im not trying to be rude
> 
> im honestly asking
> if you have spent over 120k alone in parts why not just save all that money and spend the 120k on an &quot;exotic&quot; car which it seems is what youre aiming for
> 
> im jw..*



Wanted to. but years ago i decided I'd never be able to save that much cash at any time. So I set out to build a car that would compete with these cars. Now I have, and the girlfriend wont stop riding me about the money i keep throwing at the car. So i figured I'd trick her by letting me get an elise, she'd think it was all good until the itch to tune took over and then swap a turbo k20 ot type-r turbo in, and make an assload of power

something like this is what I would like
http://www.lotustalk.com/forums/f94/...20-swap-80384/



Arg... sorry guys for getting my back up so much to these comments. I'm not used to being the source of the flaming. I still love you guys.

----------


## sh0ko

^ my dream car.. elise or exige =(

ride plz!!!

----------


## thrasher22

You're forgetting Beyond is dramatically more of a "balla's" forum than a car tuning forum lol. Don't take it too personally.

----------


## amear

Found a cheap ferrari for sale :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:  http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ397511202

----------


## bourge73

And its a JDM Ferrari too!

----------


## S13ontap

That car is HOTT <---two t's
I want one. Think he'll trade?

----------


## 03ozwhip

this guy must have hit his head really fuckin hard.

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ411362051

----------


## Graham_A_M

^ How can a person "low ball" him when he doesn't even post a price? 

I'd give him about 1k for a badly crashed 2002 car with that many km's on it.  :crazy nut:

----------


## bbcustoms

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...AdIdZ407892203 

It's very portable.

----------


## corsvette

http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ411991888

This guys spelling mistakes are  :facepalm:

----------


## thetransporter

someone on beyond mentioned this one a while back but still makes me laugh

http://calgaryfinder.com/detail.php?...&ListingID=266

----------


## ddduke

> _Originally posted by corsvette_ 
> *http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ411991888
> 
> This guys spelling mistakes are *



Can someone please call this guy just to see if he's a fob or not?

If he doesn't have an accent and spells this poorly then my mind will be blown.

----------


## bbcustoms

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ416750547 

Kijiji people blow my mind sometimes. I know I shouldn't be surprised with the amount of shit I have seen, but what in all fuck goes through someones head to post this shit.

----------


## Hallowed_point

http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ418420480

----------


## Supa Dexta

Are you looking to have parcels / items delivered within Atlantic Canada? I can help. I am a personal Confidential Courier Driver, I don't need to know how much your parcel weights, what it contains or other information. We require cash payment upfront, and will deliver your parcel anywhere in Atlantic Canada. The rates are not the lowest, but if you don't want to disclose what you are shipping, how much it weighs, and cannot find another transportation option you trust, I am here to help. I've been courier for over 3 years now, going all over Atlantic Canada, down to Maine, and as far as Ontairo twice on a job. I can solely deliver your items to their intended location, or have a delivery receipt signed at the destination and bring it back to you. We do not have company vehicles, we run out of our own cars/suvs. Let me know if you have a job that needs to be done! Thank you.

lol

http://novascotia.kijiji.ca/c-servic...AdIdZ409551033

----------


## dirtsniffer

> _Originally posted by Hallowed_point_ 
> *http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ418420480*



ohhh that one is hilarious. oh wait, the ad is down. screen shot that shit broheim

----------


## Supa Dexta

When selling your luxury car, only post one picture... of you standing on the roof! lol

http://novascotia.kijiji.ca/c-cars-v...AdIdZ418922167

----------


## euro_racer

awesome 2nd last picture there....  :ROFL!: 

http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ420662369
 :facepalm:

----------


## gretz

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAdLar...AdId=421446605

Doesn't know what he is selling, how to spell, or use punctuation...

----------


## GS430

> _Originally posted by gretz_ 
> *http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAdLar...AdId=421446605
> 
> Doesn't know what he is selling, how to spell, or use punctuation...*



aaaand you don't know which link to post lol..  :Big Grin: 

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ421446605

----------


## gretz

bastard^^ lol

----------


## GS430

hahah sorry bud.

Few of my favorite exerpts from the link..




> I'm selling my Acura for 3000 OBO its a really nice car And the VIP style is a type of tuner it is






> this car is fast and has an un tamed amount of power






> There is only 2 minor issues with the car,that is around 300000k but the motor was re gasketed but the wire going to the starter is lose so it's slow on the turn key but it starts eveytime

----------


## fiveowed

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-jobs-tv-m...AdIdZ422168370

hahah not sure if he is kidding or not

----------


## Type_S1

> _Originally posted by fiveowed_ 
> *http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-jobs-tv-m...AdIdZ422168370
> 
> hahah not sure if he is kidding or not*



That is awesome! haha

----------


## speedog

> _Originally posted by fiveowed_ 
> *http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-jobs-tv-m...AdIdZ422168370
> 
> hahah not sure if he is kidding or not*



 Jeez, if you can post up a link in here, then how about quoting the content of the Kijiji shit before it's gone...



> *HOTTIES for VACATION RAP VIDEO*
> 
> I'm Planning on going to Mexico or cuba or somewhere. I know they say dont bring sand to the beach but I beg to differ! i'm 21 years old almosst 22, Like to party yong attractivve athletic male. Im looking for a few hotties or just one that wants to join me on my vacation. I am a rapper, i will most likely e making a music video down there, so it should be lots of fun! 
> 
> You will have to pay your way but hye its crazy cheap. anywhere from 500-800 youll have to pay..but thats for the full week. includes all meals free alcohol airfare there and back and hotel to stay for the week!..Lets get wasted and have a good time!!. sennd me pics and questions!! holla holla it will be fun time to getaway and jamm!!! plus when I'm famous youll be more than glad you came!!

----------


## bourge73

<http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ422131340>

Hee heee

Ok it's a long story I bought this car for my self to fix it with my mechanic it has a trany problem so i so he wan it to fix it but my mechanic he run away some where so that y I wanna sell it it has a lot of part but I wanna sell the whole car so just give me an affor and take it away call me

----------


## R-Audi

This is more of a funny email in response to my add.

Link to add:
http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ422697033

Response:
From: Lyle Wellington([email protected])
I am inquiring about the audi steering wheel you have for sale. I have been collecting steering wheels for the past 15 years and feel that this would be a great addition to my collection. My concerns would be the condition of the wheel. What kind of environment has it been stored in? Do you know the relative humidity in your facility and has the facility been approved by an HVAC tech in the past 6 months? According to an auction grading scale what rating would you give this wheel? Have you had it appraised recently? And my last concern would be the volume control, has it been regularly lubricated with CE5001 approved lubricant? I am also hoping you are willing to ship the item (I would pay for all of the shipping charges). I look forward to hearing from you. 

Cheers. 
-Lyle




ARE YOU KIDDING ME? ha ha ha

----------


## Neil4Speed

I would maybe understand if it was a special edition wheel from a particular 80's Quattro, but for a regular S Wheel from the 2000's? What?

----------


## vtec4life

This guy is awesome

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ424361337

----------


## sillysod

^^ hahaha awesome

----------


## sillysod

.dbl post.

----------


## sr20s14zenki

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ420141242

just look at the pictures....holy random.

----------


## AA2001

AWESOME!

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ425596582

----------


## JMaj7

ffrresssshhhhhh

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...AdIdZ426016470

http://www.long-mcquade.com/products...parent_Red.htm

----------


## ianmcc

Mean granny...

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ399388644

----------


## Cody D

> _Originally posted by JMaj7_ 
> *ffrresssshhhhhh
> 
> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...AdIdZ426016470
> 
> http://www.long-mcquade.com/products...parent_Red.htm*



Wow that guy has a great business plan.

----------


## ddduke

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ426465587

I can appreciate the amount of time and effort that went in to building this. But wtf? 18000, you have a v8 between your legs (literally) and it doesn't even have motorcycle tires. It's more of a 3 wheel car then a trike.

----------


## corsvette

> _Originally posted by ddduke_ 
> *http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ426465587
> 
> I can appreciate the amount of time and effort that went in to building this. But wtf? 18000, you have a v8 between your legs (literally) and it doesn't even have motorcycle tires. It's more of a 3 wheel car then a trike.*



I wonder what 140MPH feels like on that thing  :crazy nut:

----------


## vtec4life

HAHAHA the lost connection thread is a beauty time killer

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-community...AdIdZ421660847

----------


## Graham_A_M

> _Originally posted by ddduke_ 
> *http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ426465587
> 
> I can appreciate the amount of time and effort that went in to building this. But wtf? 18000, you have a v8 between your legs (literally) and it doesn't even have motorcycle tires. It's more of a 3 wheel car then a trike.*



WTF... uh, yeah, would you take a check? Those huge 500ci Caddy engines of the 70's are good as scrap metal.... little else. So makes sense for his extra classy build.  :crazy nut:  

even at $10k, I'd have to pass, $18k? no fucking thank you.  :ROFL!:

----------


## gretz

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ412961929

Awesome

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by gretz_ 
> *http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ412961929
> 
> Awesome*



Don't hate, the engine and tranny are brand new.....only 82k on them...haha

----------


## gretz

Oh and its turbo'd lol... Could've fooled me

----------


## Canmorite

> _Originally posted by vtec4life_ 
> *HAHAHA the lost connection thread is a beauty time killer
> 
> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-community...AdIdZ421660847*



Oh wow  :ROFL!:

----------


## Graham_A_M

That 3.4 is a turd. Why fix up a '95 grand am?

----------


## bourge73

<http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAdLar...AdId=427889444>
saweeeeeeeet

----------


## Boosted131

I emailed this guy just for a picture of his trailer since there wasn't one, didn't make an offer or anything and then I get:


honestly buddy im not going to storage for_a picturre i live out side the city and_i have it stored in shawnessy if you would like to check it out be_my guest. but if your one of the many broke people that keep bothering me_no reason or a packie that want to low ball for 200 you can fuck off i had 18 emails since last night and everyones waiting for there pay check so_weather there full_of shit or not. who shows up with cash gets it_
thank you 
Stephen

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Not sure how to screenshot this but WTF?

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ431257715

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## sr20s14zenki

LOL Hymen Smasher...hahahhahaha'

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by Boosted131_ 
> *I emailed this guy just for a picture of his trailer since there wasn't one, didn't make an offer or anything and then I get:
> 
> 
> honestly buddy im not going to storage for_a picturre i live out side the city and_i have it stored in shawnessy if you would like to check it out be_my guest. but if your one of the many broke people that keep bothering me_no reason or a packie that want to low ball for 200 you can fuck off i had 18 emails since last night and everyones waiting for there pay check so_weather there full_of shit or not. who shows up with cash gets it_
> thank you 
> Stephen*



LMFAO!!  :ROFL!:

----------


## jaylo

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ432794232

"Interior has several smalles, but was clean once"
"Come an my house and drvie the M3 today."

_Dear my man, sorry for my english, or can you write in Croatian?

Here you will view my M3 e36

In the future, car was good

Transmission? Good
Engine makeing the Slap Slap with minor no smoking (so far...) Needing adjusted chains

Selling because backseat don't collect large child

Windows tint.
Wheels i attached my self so you know its best. Its an 17", idiot.

Interior has several smells, but was clean once.
Come an my house and drive the M3 today. 
_

----------


## jaylo

screen caption

----------


## Boosted131

I saw that same ad today. Laughed at the "it's an 17, idiot "

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by jaylo_ 
> *screen caption*



I would bet money that the ad poster has an extensive collection of gold chains, track suits, and counterfeit armani cologne  :ROFL!:

----------


## gretz

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ433004542

"Now has a custom m7 race motor built by famous sled guy Brent something. Sorry his last name escapes me."

lol

----------


## toyboy88

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-resumes-t...AdIdZ435295581

"Model" ...what about 55-60? And 'portfolio' taken in a library haha?  :crazy nut:

----------


## ga16i

> _Originally posted by toyboy88_ 
> *http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-resumes-t...AdIdZ435295581
> 
> &quot;Model&quot; ...what about 55-60? And 'portfolio' taken in a library haha? *



Very nice, I like.

Slap on some twin turbo's and we've got ourselves a Beyond 2013 calendar me thinks.

----------


## EK69

> _Originally posted by vtec4life_ 
> *HAHAHA the lost connection thread is a beauty time killer
> 
> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-community...AdIdZ421660847*



 Hahaha indeed it is 
 :ROFL!:  This ones kinda weird ... 

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-community...AdIdZ436057792



> Date Listed 30-Nov-12
> Location Calgary
> To the woman on Kensington who helped me run away from the man who was following me, thank you! I was in shock and didn't know how to react so thank you for stepping in and helping me get away. I made it home safe.
> Visits: 226



U guys should copy paste usually the ads are gone

----------


## ianmcc



----------


## Maybelater



----------


## NRGie

> _Originally posted by ianmcc_



Taxi driver :dunno:

----------


## bourge73

<http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ438443912>

Dont call him if you want to resell that beauty. He will charge you and give you a suit. LOL

----------


## Supa Dexta

> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> *Selling it out of NS (Pictou) but has it listed in Calgary?*



What was the Ad for?

----------


## Boosted131

Some guy offered me some custom granite counter tops for trade for my 07 wolverine quad... And people keep offering me Dirtbikes in exchange even though it says street bike only, since I have enough dirt bikes... Some people on kijiji :/

----------


## jaylo

Correct me if I am wrong, but I do not think you can get 120hp from I/E

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ440699954

5 years old with 84,000km "new car smell"?

_
.. 5000 IN AFTERMARKETS! AMAZING CAR.. EXCELLENT IN THE SNOW!!! Power everything, Heated cloth seats, heated mirrors, 2.0 Turbo, 6 speed manual transmission, Evolution high flow air intake system, APR turbo back exhaust system, Hella aftermarket headlights, the car is really quick and very sporty. Just was in at Daus Auto Haus and had the fuel pump follower done as well as a couple other things that had to be done at approximately 80000 kms. Has between 270-290 HP and gets 650-700 kms to a 45-50 dollar tank. Interior is immaculate and still has the new car smell and look.

keywords. jetta, audi, bmw, lexus , porsche, duramax, cummins, dodge, gmc, Cadillac, cayenne, diesel, turbo, AWD_ 

Review of a 2008 jetta
http://www.cargurus.com/Cars/2008-Vo...Overview-c8311

----------


## 03ozwhip

my buddy was going to go look at that car, even though the guy that owns it doesnt know shit about his own car. it is rebuilt and thats why he didnt go look at it, but seriously, how does he get those numbers? lol

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Given that it has the APR Exhaust, my guess is it has an APR chip as well (maybe he forgot to mention it?) in which case it would be closer to those HP numbers. Who knows with Kijiji though haha.

----------


## jaylo

Furthermore.... it looks like one has to use their butt dyno to find out how much hp it has.

----------


## ricosuave

I have a set of 4 Firestone Transforce AT tires off of my 2008 F350 Superduty. They are in fair condition. I took them off to move up to 35" tires on 20" rims. There is certainly more than enough tread to run them for a year or two depending on how and where you drive. I have not measured the depth, but they are not quite yet down to the wear bars. They have been worn evenly. They hold air. Come take a look.

THEY ARE YOURS FREE IF YOU BRING ME A 26oz BOTTLE OF CROWN ROYAL. I'M NOT AN ALCOHOLIC, I JUST FIGURE THAT'S A FAIR TRADE. 

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ437710528

----------


## ianmcc

Million dollar Focus...

----------


## ricosuave

http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ443071631

----------


## DEATH2000

> _Originally posted by ricosuave_ 
> *http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ443071631*



Wow. So its a "salvage titled" car that never got the Rebuilt status, which to me means it was never fixed properly. Their is so many sketch things wrong with that ad. The best was this:

( WHATEVER MAKE YOU FEEL GOOD ) about me when we are ready to make a deal ...no time to waste please thank you 

 :ROFL!:  

Anyone else notice the keyboard under the glovebox? Whats that for?

----------


## amear

lol heres my two finds for 2013.

bmw civic race car 
http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ443657105

and this 300hp integra 
http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ443702476

 :ROFL!:

----------


## corsvette

Hole in the block....easy fix...lol
http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ443842101

----------


## bourge73

<http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAdLar...AdId=443849550>

Wow 20 g's.GL with that. Freaking aweful...

----------


## 03ozwhip

^thats like something out of pimp my ride.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> _Originally posted by amear_ 
> *lol heres my two finds for 2013.
> 
> bmw civic race car 
> http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ443657105
> 
> and this 300hp integra 
> http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ443702476
> 
> *



LOL someone actually spent the time and money to put E46 tail lights on a Civic.

----------


## codetrap

.

----------


## master hec0

Need a place to grow your weed?

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-real-esta...AdIdZ444470901

----------


## Black Gts

Seems smart to have the address on it.

----------


## S13ontap

wayyyy too small to grow more than a pound and a half every 2 months. might as well grow in your broom closet



found this whilst looking for a worker..... poor guy getting raped by the internet...

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## corsvette



----------


## gretz

I could make that coin^^ lol

http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ445110700

Wow, what a load of shit... It actually grinds mai gears for some reason.

I hope Beyond E-mails this piece of shit to no end about his car

----------


## sr20s14zenki

Haha. i wanna see dyno sheets.

----------


## benz_890

LMAO parker johnstone edition civic  :English:

----------


## G-ZUS

Anyone want a mobster kind of car? holla at a pimp!

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by master hec0_ 
> *Need a place to grow your weed?
> 
> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-real-esta...AdIdZ444470901*



Completely legal if you have the perscription/license.

----------


## GQBalla

is there a Kijiji Replies Thread?

ahaha look at this one


"Hey I like your bike. Do you have any interest in a 2012 les Paul Gibson guitar? It will be worth over $100,000 in 20 years if kept in its current condition! Great conversations piece if you don't play. I would like to make this work. Let me know. Thanks. If your interested feel free to text me at 1-403-XXX-XXXX for pics. "

----------


## fiveowed

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-real-esta...AdIdZ444480563

----------


## 1JZ-Soarer

> _Originally posted by fiveowed_ 
> *http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-real-esta...AdIdZ444480563*



wow wonder who he had living there before

----------


## Projek01

I think I know what they owner is thinking..... Grow you weed there legally, he waits till the crop is ready and jacks your weed at night. It's his house so he can snoop around undetected. His butt is covered because you have a permit and its under your name with the lease. 




> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> * 
> Completely legal if you have the perscription/license.*

----------


## sr20s14zenki

come on, its somebody on here......

edit: photobucket is a piece of shit

best i can do

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ450011735

----------


## Goo_wak_jai

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-community...AdIdZ450367731

Wonder if this will work?

----------


## Jour

haha that 21 year old dustin guy's ad
LOL!

must have been a prank
has an address and all
damn :crazy nut:

----------


## Supa Dexta

lol

----------


## baygirl

^^ I like your book marks :ROFL!:

----------


## G-ZUS

> _Originally posted by baygirl_ 
> *^^ I like your book marks*



We got a Plenty of Fish Playa in the house

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by baygirl_ 
> *^^ I like your book marks*



Good eye, lol. What's with (Edit: name removed)? From her pics she seems to have a husband and kids, hahahah. Also, I thought the other girl's name was Brown Eye, lol.

----------


## Supa Dexta

haha! can't fave them - thats creepy.. lol

----------


## Supa Dexta

Stoner?

----------


## corsvette

Man this bugs me....people who own a W140 Benz, most think they actually have bullet proof glass  :crazy nut:  Its factory double pane, NOT FRICKING BULLETPROOF!!

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...eaturedAdZtrue
http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ447905782
http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ437722070

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by corsvette_ 
> *Man this bugs me....people who own a W140 Benz, most think they actually have bullet proof glass  Its factory double pane, NOT FRICKING BULLETPROOF!!
> 
> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...eaturedAdZtrue
> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ447905782
> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ437722070*



Someone should take it for a test drive, then shoot the windows out. Return it and say they weren't bullet proof, so no sale.

----------


## Hallowed_point

http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ454728863

A unique and exciting opportunity to own one of the most stylish and affordable sports coupe's in Calgary ! This is your chance to be behind the wheel of one of 90's best looking, reliable and fastest cars for the almost give away price of just $850, nestled low to the ground, hugging corners through the beautiful Rocky Mountains or cruising down 17th, you could imagine you are in an Aston Martin, a Corvette, only your own imagination limits what this car could be to you, the proud owner.

----------


## G-ZUS

> _Originally posted by Hallowed_point_ 
> *http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ454728863
> 
> A unique and exciting opportunity to own one of the most stylish and affordable sports coupe's in Calgary ! This is your chance to be behind the wheel of one of 90's best looking, reliable and fastest cars for the almost give away price of just $850, nestled low to the ground, hugging corners through the beautiful Rocky Mountains or cruising down 17th, you could imagine you are in an Aston Martin, a Corvette, only your own imagination limits what this car could be to you, the proud owner.*



pfft it's not even the Gt Turbo version

----------


## Squishy

Ad for a '95 supra. 

Hi guys, here I have for sale is my supra. It has a rare 3jz motor that pretty much no one has heard of or done. My dad is a nuclear biologist and after years of research we figured out how to get more power. We combined a standard 1jz and literally dropped it on to the existing 2jz motor to make an elite 3jz supra !! This thing is fast as stew !! 
supra aristo skyline 300zx 240sx 180sx silvia celica rhd sc300 sc400
The only problem is if u hit the gas to fast the 1j motor sometimes flys off of the supra and usually ends up on someone else's windshield so make sure u got some good insurance coverage before you drive this badboy. 

No tire kickers or time wasters plz, this is a one of a kind kah that's sure to pik ahp all the beaches. 

Also, because the car is parked in my backyard and I do have a dog and it is wintertime, there is an awful lot of "treats" between you and the car. You must consume the treats while making your way to the car, and you must maintain a smile on your face while your eating what my dog has prepared for you. Other than that this deal should go down smoothly. !! Thanks for looking.

----------


## ianmcc

Caddy Shack.
http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ459213713

----------


## Tik-Tok

Hahahah, it's like James May's "RV" that he built.

----------


## xnvy

LOL, that RV one's awesome. Maybe there's a Clarksonesque one out these as well.

----------


## 03ozwhip

Thought this was fairly odd, no tattoos? What a fuckin homo.

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...AdIdZ459621421

----------


## Jason Lange

Where did you filed all your oils?


http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-services-...AdIdZ457550602


METAL FABRICATION HAS BEEN WIDELY USED IN OIL FILED AND CONSTRACTION INDUSTRY IN ALBERTA.

THE COST OF METAL FABRICATION HAS ALWAYS BEEN HUGE PART OF ANY PROJECT BUDGET.

WE HAVE SEEN ALL KIND MADE IN CHINA FOR ALL KIND BUDGET SAVING, WHY NOT PUT MADE IN CHINA ON METAL FABRICATION THAT YOUR PROJECT NEEDS.

THAT COULD SAVE YOUR COST BY 30-60 %!
WE AS ENGLISH-SPEAKING REPS WOULD BE ABLE TO TURN YOUR BLUEPRINTS TO QUALITY PRODUCTS WITH VERY LOW COST.AND BUILDING A GREAT BUSINESS RELATIONSHIP BETWEEN YOU AND OUR FACTORIES IN CHINA THAT HAVE ALL KIND EXPERENCIES WITH METAL FABRICATION FOR CONSTRACTION AND OIL FILED .

IF YOU CURRENTLY LOOKING FOR JOB ORDER OF METAL FABRICATION IN ANY NEEDS, AND ALSO SAVE YOURE COST FOR YOUR PROJECT. CALL KEN AT 1780 200 1924.

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## SKR

Or he doesn't want any stupid trades, like free tattoos for example.

----------


## 03ozwhip

lol 

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...AdIdZ462715687

----------


## Jsen-DC2

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ462904795


must be a guy that plans on quiting today lol

----------


## Moonracer

Have no words for this one  :ROFL!:

----------


## dc1999

Lol

Xbox,
http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...AdIdZ467314747

Watch Free Movie TV Punjabi Pakistan Filipino - No Monthly Fees,
http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...AdIdZ467306049

----------


## Supa Dexta

http://postimg.org/image/cvw8uwdud/

----------


## Canmorite

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-real-esta...AdIdZ466500795

Who posts an ad like this?  :ROFL!:

----------


## Moonracer

^^^^Wow are those two in for a rude awakening...lol A couple of teenagers, furnished appt. for 400-$500.  :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:

----------


## woodywoodford

I'd let her sublet with me, but we're gonna need a little something to supplement the $400....

----------


## Supa Dexta

Retards.  :ROFL!:

----------


## speedcat

2002 Ferrari Testarossa Superduper charged Sedan 

"Hi everyone this is my car, honestly it's very fast and HAS been street raced (21-7-2) for those of you who are wondering). I have had lots of work done to, it is not a real Ferrari but when you drive it and the bitcchez all stop and stare it certainly feels like one. * Tessterossa because it puts your testys on the roastah' . No but seriously the heated seats do not turn off so your nuts do roast. Not for females because you may have yeast build up, and ain't nobody got time for dat.* The second picture shows me doing a highway pull on a Lamborghini Gallardo in the Bronx. I know it sounds like I'm bragging but me and old Cindy here have been through a lot , just ask her. The back seat is removed do to save weight and I had love way too many times on it and she was stained. Also when you idle too long in traffic a strange Oder comes from the trunk, not too sure what's in there since I cannot open it. Also comes with 19" volk te37 for winter rims."

----------


## Graham_A_M

> _Originally posted by woodywoodford_ 
> *I'd let her sublet with me, but we're gonna need a little something to supplement the $400....*



Lol I was just thinking that.  :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:  

Hopefully her BF wont mind.  :Big Grin:

----------


## sr20s14zenki

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ468468843

Did the drift tax go up this year? What kind of person thinks they can ask 2500$ for that haggard piece of shit. I wouldnt pay 800$ for it....would you?

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by sr20s14zenki_ 
> *http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ468468843
> 
> Did the drift tax go up this year? What kind of person thinks they can ask 2500$ for that haggard piece of shit. I wouldnt pay 800$ for it....would you?*



It says it is very fast and fun, so yes of course I would buy it  :ROFL!:  
Fast 6 comes out in the spring though so yes the tax did go up

----------


## Graham_A_M

^ If it wasn't modded at all, $600-$800. Im assuming he's taking into account all those mods, hence the price. But even half that is about all I'd pay.

If thats "very fast" I'd hate to see his opinion of a slow car.  :crazy nut:

----------


## PulsePro

> _Originally posted by speedcat_ 
> *2002 Ferrari Testarossa Superduper charged Sedan 
> 
> &quot;Hi everyone this is my car, honestly it's very fast and HAS been street raced (21-7-2) for those of you who are wondering). I have had lots of work done to, it is not a real Ferrari but when you drive it and the bitcchez all stop and stare it certainly feels like one.  Tessterossa because it puts your testys on the roastah' . No but seriously the heated seats do not turn off so your nuts do roast. Not for females because you may have yeast build up, and ain't nobody got time for dat. The second picture shows me doing a highway pull on a Lamborghini Gallardo in the Bronx. I know it sounds like I'm bragging but me and old Cindy here have been through a lot , just ask her. The back seat is removed do to save weight and I had love way too many times on it and she was stained. Also when you idle too long in traffic a strange Oder comes from the trunk, not too sure what's in there since I cannot open it. Also comes with 19&quot; volk te37 for winter rims.&quot;*



Thank you for calling pizza pizza (I called the number on the ad).

----------


## bourge73

<http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAdLar...AdId=465726257>

Sweet deal  :ROFL!:

----------


## ddduke

> _Originally posted by sr20s14zenki_ 
> *http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ468468843
> 
> Did the drift tax go up this year? What kind of person thinks they can ask 2500$ for that haggard piece of shit. I wouldnt pay 800$ for it....would you?*



I think it did. I had an 85 Corolla years ago and regret selling it so I'm always looking to buy one as a long term project. Today I came across this:

http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ461993904

This guy must be retarded.

----------


## speedog

» Click image for larger version

----------


## dc1999

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...eaturedAdZtrue

----------


## fiveowed

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-community...AdIdZ469584919

----------


## woodywoodford

> _Originally posted by speedog_ 
> *» Click image for larger version*



I liked that movie.

----------


## sr20s14zenki

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ470529032 


bahahaha i think this guy is mildly retarded..

----------


## Graham_A_M

^ Thats what happens when you take pics on the Iphone, and upload them to the computer without editing them.... which is amazingly easy to do. Blows me away those "rotate" tags when viewing pics are above and beyond anyone.

----------


## thrasher22

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-jobs-grap...AdIdZ459014275




> Our company has been operating in Calgary for 12+ years. We will be starting a brand new service, Web & Graphic Designing, under our company. We are looking for a casual self-employed Web & Graphic Designer. The ideal candidate will be someone working from a home office and/or just starting with web design. Must be available in person during business hours. Should be willing to redo companies existing web site to add new services and to update site as per the market *for minimum compensation* .
> 
> ONLY residents of Calgary and Area will be considered. We will contact you for an interview, please no telephone calls in this regard. Please send your resume with confidence by attachment when replying to this e-mail and/or cut and paste in the e-mail.



At least they're not setting anyone up for disappointment?  :Bang Head:

----------


## thrasher22

:ROFL!:  

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-jobs-gene...AdIdZ471523663

----------


## AndyL

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ471100490




> Do you often find yourself stumbling from a campfire, and trying to set up a cheap green tent in the dark? 
> Have problems meeting smokin hot women with questionable morals? 
> 
> Well these problems will be no more with this beautiful piece of history, dubbed The Stabbin Cabin! You won't have to be the best lookin cat at the Joe Diffie concert to be #1 with the ladies anymore!
> 
> All three doors work and this thing starts up and runs great! Nothing says CLASS like orange and brown, and this rig is full to the BRIM of tacky colours! Everything that could be loved about the 70's embodies this hot rod.
> 
> Comes with a FREE baseball bat to defend yourself. You could take on 3 grizzly bears and a wildly disgruntled honeybadger!
> (or if you want a gun-rack, nail one to the wall. See if I care)
> ...



Perhaps its a copy/paste - but it made me chuckle  :Wink:

----------


## AndyL

double post...

----------


## Neil4Speed

I can't find the post on here about ranting about the W140 Windows being bulletproof. But here is another. 

"http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-cars-trucks-1994-Mercedes-Benz-S600-AMG-LOOKING-TO-TRADE-AMAZING-DEAL-W0QQAdIdZ472090827"

"CAR FROM MERCEDES CAME WITH DOUBLE LAYER WINDOWS ( basically bulletproof windows)"

----------


## speedog

> _Originally posted by thrasher22_ 
> * 
> 
> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-jobs-gene...AdIdZ471523663*



Uh huh. It's so funny.

What good is a link if it goes to a dead ad - screen scrape this shit, dump the screen scrape into your dropbox public folder and post the url in here to your captured screen scrape. Or at least copy and paste.

C'mon, this ain't rocket science, folks.

----------


## A790

:ROFL!:  

» Click image for larger version

----------


## sr20s14zenki

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> * 
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



for a car with 19.000 origional KM on it, some collector will pay that. 

Ever see the 1989 Supra at Country Hills Toyota? Never been driven, its brand new. they want 49,000$

----------


## woodywoodford

> _Originally posted by sr20s14zenki_ 
> *
> 
> for a car with 19.000 origional KM on it, some collector will pay that. 
> 
> Ever see the 1989 Supra at Country Hills Toyota? Never been driven, its brand new. they want 49,000$*



This one? Anybody who pays that much for the car seriously needs their head checked...
http://www.auto123.com/en/used-cars/...?promoid=33434

----------


## J.M.

^ That Supra at Country Hills Toyota has been there for a very long time.

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by sr20s14zenki_ 
> *
> 
> for a car with 19.000 origional KM on it, some collector will pay that. 
> 
> Ever see the 1989 Supra at Country Hills Toyota? Never been driven, its brand new. they want 49,000$*



Funny... it looks almost identical to my old MR2. Same tails, wing, rims, lowering job. Only thing missing is the tint...

----------


## sr20s14zenki

Well guys, the supra isnt really just for any person. Its for the guy who wants a vintage supra, a car that he loves and will store and never drive, or rarely drive. 

isnt that a collectors dream? a vintage car with no km? It may not be worth anything now, but maybe 20 years down the road? Im sure nobody thought their olds 442 would be worth any money down the road (just an example) 

Now, fags trying to sell a miled out ae86 for 6000$, thats rediculous to me. At least the supra is BRAND NEW.

----------


## gretz

http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ473579132

.

lol... was offered 12,800, looking for 13000, no low ballers
looking to trade for R32 GTR... ummmm lol, okay

----------


## sr20s14zenki

> _Originally posted by gretz_ 
> *http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ473579132
> 
> .
> 
> lol... was offered 12,800, looking for 13000, no low ballers
> looking to trade for R32 GTR... ummmm lol, okay*



In plain english it means "this car has problems, but im not going to tell you, i want to trade for another one because i cant afford to have the problems diagnosed"

----------


## xnvy

LOOOL.. Somebody screen this please, I'm on an iPhone... Kijiji Ad.

----------


## Moonracer

^^^^ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  that's just someone trying to be funny but it's not.

----------


## xnvy

^It's obvious it's a joke but I had a good laugh at the quad turbo part, thought other's might as well.

----------


## Moonracer

^^^ well I did actually laugh at the crude photo shopping  :Big Grin:

----------


## gretz

> _Originally posted by sr20s14zenki_ 
> * 
> 
> In plain english it means &quot;this car has problems, but im not going to tell you, i want to trade for another one because i cant afford to have the problems diagnosed&quot;*



Got it from a auction apparently and knows nothing about the car...

How about this one
http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ470697937

Easily 500hp, 5 gear transmission, cool air intake... I bet if he gets a cold air intake he can push 600+

----------


## clem24

> _Originally posted by gretz_ 
> *
> 
> Got it from a auction apparently and knows nothing about the car...
> 
> How about this one
> http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ470697937
> 
> Easily 500hp, 5 gear transmission, cool air intake... I bet if he gets a cold air intake he can push 600+*



Both pics aren't even of the same car... Plus both pics depict a GT-R.. I like how the car has a blow off valve. It's like saying, car has an engine!  :ROFL!:

----------


## sr20s14zenki

Well fuck, why am i building this 2jz, if a stock rb25 does 500 hp, i may as well go and swap it in.

----------


## JZS_147

why are you building a 2J when a stock one will do 500hp no problem?  :Pooosie:

----------


## Supa Dexta

http://halifax.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...AdIdZ473575745

OK. So after nearly 1600 views, none of you buggers have made me an offer. So I thought a price drop was in order. 74 dollars. That's my final for today, and I expect you better act fast. I disconnected it and replaced it last night, it's sitting in my kitchen because I can't take it down the stairs by myself, and my dog is drinking extra water and eyeing it up as a very shiny hydrant. 
As I said last time, it washes dishes beautifully  probably the best of any dishwasher Ive owned, actually  but it isnt so good at getting rid of the water at the end of the cycle. 
Two years ago, my wife and I built a house, and installed a Kenmore dishwasher. Within six months, it had stopped draining at the end of the cycle. So we called Sears, believing that it would be an easy fix. Ive never considered myself a moron before, but my blind faith in Sears would prove that I should have my mittens tied together with a string, and I should only eat with spoons, as I could easily lose an eye if I tried a fork. Anyway, had to keep calling Buddy on the graveyard shift of Customer "Service" in New Delhi" to deal with the problem. Buddy hated me instantly because I woke him up- no way he was going to make this easy. In the meantime, we washed dishes by hands for weeks, waiting for their repair man to show up - I guess it took some time for the work order to make it the 15 time zones back to Halifax. Then we have to take 4 hours off from work (the repairman only promises to show up some time in the four hour block), burn our gas to get to and from work, only to be told, we have to order a new drain pump. Weeks more of hand-washing dishes. My finger nails have never been cleaner, and my hands never softer. More than just mild. Youre soaking in it. Remember that commercial? That was me, the new Madge, only with a five oclock shadow, idiot mittens, and a fork stuck in my eye. In comes the part, so we have to book off another 4 hours of work, drive to and from work on our own nickel. In goes the new part, and the dishwasher works, kind of. . . for about 4 months, then it breaks again. Wash dishes by hand for 3 weeks. 4 hours off from work. Order part. Wash dishes for a week. Take 4 hours off. Install new part. Doesnt work. Order same part again. Wash dishes for two weeks. 4 hours off from work. Part still doesnt make it work. Order same part for the third time. 
At this point we called back the Sears Buddy in New Dehli and suggested that we got a lemon. Nope. Cant be a lemon until its been fixed 3 times they say. It has been fixed 4 times, says I. Nope. The last 3 visits have been the same problem, so they only count as one, says they. I went into the store where I bought it, and said you sold me a lemon, please sir, may I have another?. Nope says they. We only take your money here. We dont help you with your problems... call New Dehli. Now shoo, youre scaring off our next victims. So, I tell them that Im going home to rip out the dishwasher, and Im gonna sit on it in front of their store during their biggest sale of the year. And I would have, but after an exhaustive letter writing and email campaign with Head Office, the manager contacted us and after another few weeks, we finally got a replacement. 
That replacement (same model) still washes dishes beautifully, but after 11 months of use, it doesnt drain. Now, if I didnt have PTSD from dealing with these clowns in the past, and dish pan hands so bad that theyre cracking, Id tilt at this windmill again. Ive thought about taking a page from the book of that raving lunatic in North Korea, let my kids starve while I build a catapult and threaten to launch the dishwasher through the window of Sears. But Im too tired. Went out last night, bought a new dishwasher (NOT from Sears).
So. If you have the skills and the time to replace the pump in this dishwasher (I have neither skill nor time), and you have 74 bucks, youll get a good deal and Ill get back the tank of gas I spent dealing with a store that treats its customers like morons. Stand by for more price drops.
Visits: 2598

----------


## sr20s14zenki

> _Originally posted by JZS_147_ 
> *why are you building a 2J when a stock one will do 500hp no problem? *



Im not building it....bone stock bottom end. Just did the valve springs, cams, etc...

Im keeping my old block around....just in case. 

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-community...AdIdZ408255295

she looks fun.

----------


## Moonracer

Bicycle guys will get a real kick out of this one. 
Better jump on this deal before it's gone!

----------


## swak

I like the negative reach on that stem!

----------


## Moonracer

ya perfect way to photograph such an awesome bike with the wheel turned back and all.

----------


## snowcat

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ461224382

800HP Saturn Sky?

----------


## Graham_A_M

^ wow. $32k for that isn't a bad deal at all. I'd rock that for sure. The only reason I went with a Z4 over a Saturn Sky was the fact that the Sky's dont actually have a trunk, or at least one that wouldn't be chock full if you're putting anything bigger then a thin brief case in it.  :thumbsdown:  
Way less maintenance then a Z4, too bad though, Sharp looking cars for sure.

----------


## snowcat

> _Originally posted by Graham_A_M_ 
> *^ wow. $32k for that isn't a bad deal at all. I'd rock that for sure. The only reason I went with a Z4 over a Saturn Sky was the fact that the Sky's dont actually have a trunk, or at least one that wouldn't be chock full if you're putting anything bigger then a thin brief case in it.  
> Way less maintenance then a Z4, too bad though, Sharp looking cars for sure.*



I'm skeptical on the 800HP though.

----------


## Graham_A_M

^ as would I be. Thats probably that engines absolute max, so I'd definitely need to check it out myself and even put it on the dyno before buying it. I can see that engine blowing itself up at the drag strip. So I'd like to see some serious build notes & everything else, above and beyond the intense inspection.

----------


## sr20s14zenki

Who builds an engine with 800 hp that's dirty and stock looking. He's a liar I would say. Dyno or it didn't happen

----------


## 03ozwhip

either a liar or dumb fuck retarded.

----------


## cam_wmh



----------


## GTS4tw

Im thinking its a typo, looking at the car I would say he added a zero.

to the price and the HP..... :Pooosie:

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by Graham_A_M_ 
> *^ as would I be. Thats probably that engines absolute max, so I'd definitely need to check it out myself and even put it on the dyno before buying it. I can see that engine blowing itself up at the drag strip. So I'd like to see some serious build notes &amp; everything else, above and beyond the intense inspection.*



Would not need to put it on a Dyno. There is no way that thing is putting out anywhere near that number. Just take it for a drive. If it doesn't do 0-60 right now, it is going to be WAY less.

----------


## quick_scar

Runs and drives mint. Cant kill it......  :crazy nut:  

This car is my bagger. It won't quit, we ran diesel through it and it runs like we still. I don't get it, been rolled very many times but its mint, all that matters is that it drives mint and runs. New brakes and rotors on it. Air intake. No muffler. No hood. No front window. No front side windows. No trunk latch. Drivers side damages. Passenger side like new. We took out the back seat to haul the fire wood. Max jump ever done. 55ft. No rad. In all its my everyday driver, she my baby had alot of fun and sad memories. Hate to see her go but it's time. Thanks text or email


http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ475608720


Can someone screen shot it while it is still up?

----------


## G-ZUS

> _Originally posted by quick_scar_ 
> *Runs and drives mint. Cant kill it......  
> 
> This car is my bagger. It won't quit, we ran diesel through it and it runs like we still. I don't get it, been rolled very many times but its mint, all that matters is that it drives mint and runs. New brakes and rotors on it. Air intake. No muffler. No hood. No front window. No front side windows. No trunk latch. Drivers side damages. Passenger side like new. We took out the back seat to haul the fire wood. Max jump ever done. 55ft. No rad. In all its my everyday driver, she my baby had alot of fun and sad memories. Hate to see her go but it's time. Thanks text or email
> 
> 
> http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ475608720
> 
> 
> Can someone screen shot it while it is still up?*

----------


## MalibuStacy

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...eaturedAdZtrue

"minivan"????
more like Maxivan...

----------


## Redlined_8000

Dont call from outside Calgary or you will be sued 
 :ROFL!:  

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ461420213

----------


## spikerS

^^^ at least I can understand it.

Last time I listed a car, I got text messages to email random email addresses. And not only like 1 or 2, but like 20 the first day! All of them of course scams, but so retarded!

----------


## speedog

> _Originally posted by Redlined_8000_ 
> *Dont call from outside Calgary or you will be sued 
>  
> 
> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ461420213*



Screen scraped this one, too good to lose...

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Hallowed_point

http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ480838523

Keep dreamin' chief. This price is insane, yeah that's a quick fix. Or spend 2-3 grand more for a mint c5 from USA.  :crazy nut:

----------


## RNB11

> _Originally posted by Redlined_8000_ 
> *Dont call from outside Calgary or you will be sued 
>  
> 
> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ461420213*



This car has been for sale for a long time! Not surprised though.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by RNB11_ 
> * 
> 
> This car has been for sale for a long time! Not surprised though.*



"Hi, I'm calling from Madacascar and I have a lawyer on retainer to purchase your honda."

----------


## kvg

I wonder if he drunk drove and didn't want to make a claim on his totaled vette :dunno:

----------


## Kloubek

> _Originally posted by Hallowed_point_ 
> *
> Keep dreamin' chief. This price is insane, yeah that's a quick fix. Or spend 2-3 grand more for a mint c5 from USA. *



Saw the same thing. I bought my 98 in good (but not perfect) condition for under 12, with less k, and that was over 2 years ago now. Not sure what this guy is on.

----------


## CanmoreOrLess

Beyond the description, can a photo get and smaller? My wife thinks this person is Spanish as her friend speaks like this.... Spenglish.

2010 BMW X3 SUV

http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ480076573

This is a really nice car and its in good condition plus the top of the car has a window that could open up and there has no been any car addicted before also the car is low kilometers so if you are interested just give me a called 780-906-8738 and my name is Kathy or you could email me . And there is still one year warranty on it .

Thanks

----------


## snowcat

Un fucking believable.

----------


## TravisF79

neck breaking speed....

knk cai that adds 20HP




> Beautiful Drive 
> Neck breaking torque 
> Sweet voice. Purrs like a beast 
> Knk intake ads another 20hp to the stock 135hp @5000rpm 
> Subwoofer wiring included with an after market deck 
> Fresh engine. Good for another 250000km Gas milage unbeatable. 
> $45 full tank gives 600km 
> Hurts to sell but I'm moving back to Ontario My number is active in Calgary so please call Cons: minor paint job which is not required



http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ482275472

----------


## jjmac

http://winnipeg.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...AdIdZ480348029 

HOES WILL FLOCK!

----------


## gretz

Came across this ad on kijiji

http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ482624292

What stops people from doing this and getting away with it? Grinds my gears that someone is going to get ripped off by some donkey and have no recourse...

thoughts? I see lots of these popping up now

----------


## dirtsniffer

where's the scam? fake part or soemthing else?

----------


## gretz

Knockoff being sold for and as genuine... cocksucker lol

----------


## ddduke

A. this is a sportster
B. WTF is he trying to say in his ad?

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ482948879

----------


## corsvette

> _Originally posted by ddduke_ 
> *A. this is a sportster
> B. WTF is he trying to say in his ad?
> 
> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ482948879*



WTF  :Confused:   :English:  He also has ad for a Nissan, just as confusing

----------


## corsvette

.

----------


## amear

> _Originally posted by gretz_ 
> *Knockoff being sold for and as genuine... cocksucker lol*



lol I've got a knockoff SSQV aswell!! I've had i for a while now, never used it lol i didn't even think of selling it!

----------


## ImpactThunder

> _Originally posted by ddduke_ 
> *A. this is a sportster
> B. WTF is he trying to say in his ad?
> 
> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ482948879*




Took a picture off instagram and used google translate to write his message from his basement in pakistan.

----------


## woodywoodford

> _Originally posted by gretz_ 
> *Knockoff being sold for and as genuine... cocksucker lol*



Call me stupid but how can you tell it's a knockoff?

----------


## Darell_n

Every brand new blow-off valve listed on Kijiji is fake and is worth $40-50. Doesn't matter what brand they claim it to be.

----------


## ianmcc

First telltale is the size of the oval-shaped bolt holes. They are too small.

----------


## amear

> _Originally posted by woodywoodford_ 
> * 
> Call me stupid but how can you tell it's a knockoff?*



Heres a link about the hks ssqv fake vs real. Works for other brands to.
http://www.dsmtuners.com/forums/bolt...-ssqv-bov.html

----------


## xnvy

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-community...AdIdZ478774152




> Hiya there, I'm not going to say my name on here but those who were there will know me and perhaps you could even help me out, we all met at an adult party and we had some fun, well a "little seed" has been sown and I'm expecting. I know I will be a great mother and don't need the help but it could of been any three of you. Please contact my cell as I gave two of you my number, and if you could pass it onto the other guy that'd be great as I don't have any of yours. thanks!



EDIT: I didn't find this. Saw it on FB.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Seems legit, lol.



http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ486326300

----------


## jaylo

What is up with these fictitious bids and offers to get a higher price for their items? Do people fall for this tactic these days?

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ473739463

This guy posted $50, but when I messaged him "someone" offered $90 to pick it up next week and asking me to cough up more than $90 to buy it

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...AdIdZ485286462

----------


## G-ZUS

> _Originally posted by jaylo_ 
> *What is up with these fictitious bids and offers to get a higher price for their items? Do people fall for this tactic these days?
> 
> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ473739463
> 
> This guy posted $50, but when I messaged him &quot;someone&quot; offered $90 to pick it up next week and asking me to cough up more than $90 to buy it
> 
> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...AdIdZ485286462*



 :Whipped:   :Bang Head:   :English:  Cant stand those type of people,

----------


## Redlined_8000

> _Originally posted by jaylo_ 
> *
> 
> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ473739463
> 
> *



Someone needs to troll this guy. What a retard lol. What is he going to say after that 2 weeks? Price now went up another $200?? lol  :Bang Head:

----------


## corsvette

$29k for a used s2000? Isn't that close to what they were worth new?

----------


## fiveowed

> _Originally posted by Redlined_8000_ 
> * 
> 
> Someone needs to troll this guy. What a retard lol. What is he going to say after that 2 weeks? Price now went up another $200?? lol *



I have been trolling this clown,I offered 28k this is the reply.

"Hi Jeremy,

Perhaps you didn't see the ad well. I already have an offer for $29,650. Why would I consider $28,000?"

----------


## Disoblige

Maybe he actually has a buyer who's dumb enough to buy that car for 30k? I wouldn't be that surprised to be honest.

----------


## jaylo

His reply when I offered $30,000

_
Hi There,

I received your emails. The car is completely stock, and completely unmodified. I kept the car as a show car, and since it will be a collector piece due to very limited production numbers, I did not want to mess around with it. As I'm sure you are aware, the more you modify these cars, the less valuable they become.

I would consider $30,000 but you would have to move very fast on this because I will be letting the car go to the highest bidder quite soon. Your offer is only about $300 over what I've already been offered from a local surgeon here in Calgary that has paid a deposit on the car. If you are serious about this offer, I would also require a $10,000 deposit via a certified bank draft to hold the car. I would then return the deposit to the surgeon since you would then be the highest bidder.

If this doesn't work for you, no worries. Best of luck in your search. Mine will be gone and no longer available within the next week or so to the highest offer. I will miss the car, but I am out of garage space and will be replacing it with a limited edition C63 AMG
_

----------


## xnvy

Wait, C63's are limited edition now? Or is he getting a BS or something...
And that S2K will probably never be a collector piece.

----------


## clem24

> _Originally posted by corsvette_ 
> *$29k for a used s2000? Isn't that close to what they were worth new?*



Out the door price after tax back in 2005 would've been almost $57k. Base MSRP was something like $49k.

$30 IMO is reasonable for a mint/low KM example. But to require a certified bank draft (i.e. CASH) is pretty ridiculous. As is the bidding system. Seller sounds like a total douche. Or it's a scam. But hey, can you really turn down a seller who's going to throw in an oil filter and 4L of Mobil 1?!?!

----------


## spikerS

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-services-...AdIdZ487065625




> Date Listed 22-May-13
> Address Calgary 
> View map
> I have bad credit, so i cannot go to the banks. I am willing to pay a high rate of interest and want to pay the loan back over three years. I have an excellent job and make eighty five thousand per year and have been on the job for eight months. I make around seven thousand a month and can pay five hundred per month in payments. I need this loan to pay off some debts that are ruining my credit and keeping me from buying a car. Thanks. I am honest, hardworking, a non smoker, drinker, and such. I am a good risk, except for the fact that my ex wife ruined my credit. Thanks.

----------


## Disoblige

^^ Feel kinda bad for the guy if it's legit..
Did you see his other ads?




> clear water lending is a fake lender, I sent them a thousand dollars and they never gave me a loan. They killed me, i gave them a thousand dollars and now i am killing myself.



http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-services-...AdIdZ482815897

----------


## Black Gts

In his first ad he says out of work 6 months, then says been at job for 8 months.

----------


## snowcat

> _Originally posted by Disoblige_ 
> *^^ Feel kinda bad for the guy if it's legit..
> Did you see his other ads?
> 
> 
> 
> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-services-...AdIdZ482815897*



search google for Clear Water Lending and it comes back with meta data from Joomla content management. = Low budget site with an open source content management system.

They couldn't even figure out meta data, I wouldn't trust them with my credit.

----------


## sr20s14zenki

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAdLar...&Keyword=240sx


Its a nice car, but i love when people throw around horsepower numbers without a dyno sheet. The setup on that car does not make 500 whp. Not a chance. 750cc injectors would only be able to make around 400 whp at 80% duty.

----------


## gretz

Dude, it has performance piston...

----------


## gretz

240sx supercar

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ489715486

----------


## sr20s14zenki

> _Originally posted by gretz_ 
> *240sx supercar
> 
> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ489715486*



BAHAHAHAHA how is 380whp equal 500 at the crank. Man people throw around that 500 lately. 

apparently the car has 35% drivetrain loss...thats pretty shitty.

----------


## jaylo

LOL at $18,000 asking price and shitty picture

----------


## Disoblige

Wow, if that is a super car, then I don't want to know what a Lamborghini or Ferrari is.

----------


## sr20s14zenki

> _Originally posted by jaylo_ 
> *LOL at $18,000 asking price and shitty picture*



Yah, hes a bit out there on the pricing for some of it. 

The full race manifold is 2000$ alone, by the time you add the turbo and gates its around 4000$ for the turbo setup alone. 

If he paid 8000$ to build a bottom end, he got ripped off hard. Also, using stock bearings for a build like that is stupid. A bottom end with forged internals should cost around 3000$ tops WITH machining. 

I wonder if the crappy pictures are because thats a bunch of nice parts in a shitty car.

----------


## bourge73

Him have Jet Engine..


<http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...eaturedAdZtrue>

----------


## kvg

^^Gold

"1995 mazda RX-7 TURBO DAYLEE DRIVER..FUN CAR TO DRIVE !!!!NEW PRICE!!$7000 RAD CAR FOR SUMMER!!! fully lowed b13 JET ENGINE!!! not car one UPGARDE TURBO 400+hp TURBO connroll that bring it up to 500hp DRIFT CAR lots of upgrades UPGRADE TURBO 12 ponds bost ($2000) bov ($500) ROLL CAGE ($2000) ground kit ($800) new paint ($3500) carbin fiber hood ($1500) 19 inch crorme rims ($2000) big exsust ($500) racing seat ($500) too many to list!! $7000 will sell FAST!!!! ME A CALL or text or email 403-903-6234 thanks peeps "

----------


## Redlined_8000

> _Originally posted by bourge73_ 
> *Him have Jet Engine..
> 
> 
> &lt;http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...eaturedAdZtrue&gt;*



I love that licence plate blocking fail lol

----------


## tobypaddock

> _Originally posted by Redlined_8000_ 
> * 
> 
> I love that licence plate blocking fail lol*



 :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:

----------


## Mckenzie

http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-community...AdIdZ489684980

 :ROFL!:

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by Mckenzie_ 
> *http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-community...AdIdZ489684980
> 
> *



- Bukkake party
- He didn't approach her
- He finished, but she was gone already?

Doesn't sound like much of a bukkake party to me  :ROFL!:

----------


## ddduke

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...AdIdZ489110517

$7000 for 2 fake watches? This guy is fucking retarded.

----------


## Redlined_8000

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ473739463

Wow looks like we are at 31K now for this s2000  :Bang Head:   :Bang Head:

----------


## GTS4tw

> _Originally posted by Redlined_8000_ 
> *http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ473739463
> 
> Wow looks like we are at 31K now for this s2000  *



I think it is someone just playing a prank, there is no way anyone is that stupid.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by Redlined_8000_ 
> *http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ473739463
> 
> Wow looks like we are at 31K now for this s2000  *



What a goof..yeah like somebody is going to pay that kind of money for a honda. Someone should offer him $5000 for his "rare perfect specimen" and then laugh in his face!

----------


## Mibz

Anybody looking for a massive house, giant lawn and pool-adjacent property?

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-real-esta...AdIdZ492856653




> looking for a spacious home for you and your family, Lord Beaverbrook just might be the right home youve been looking for all this time
> 
> There has never been anything more convenient and fun than the ability to do anything you want within your place of residence. Now with the key to your very own high school, you can do just the thing! large spacious kitchens, fashion design rooms, private lounge featuring multiple tables and party-sized dance floor, gymnasium to get that summer ready bod you've been dream of, and a private cosmetology lab for many sinks and mirrors to fancy the doo is just the beginning of all the possibilities
> 
> Tired of stressing out over what new furniture to buy or where to look? Why not simply ask the youthful workers in the construction class to make them for you? Endless supply of a variety of wood will keep you in luxurious style and comfort.
> 
> Want fancy dinners and snacks but dont want to leave home? The foods class will be more than willing to take care of that for you!!
> 
> Dont want to calculate your taxes and other financial stress? The business office will be happy to calculate all your needs.
> ...

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

> _Originally posted by GTS4tw_ 
> * 
> 
> I think it is someone just playing a prank, there is no way anyone is that stupid.*



Yeah that price is atrocious, there was a s2k in edmonton with like 13k km's and a few nice mods for $28k a couple weeks ago. s2k prices on kijiji are either cheap or extremely high, not too often there's an appropriately priced one on there haha. I think it's just the basis of original owners buying the car fo ~$50k and now expecting the retail value to carry over

----------


## jaylo

> _Originally posted by 2Legit2Quit_ 
> * 
> Yeah that price is atrocious, there was a s2k in edmonton with like 13k km's and a few nice mods for $28k a couple weeks ago. s2k prices on kijiji are either cheap or extremely high, not too often there's an appropriately priced one on there haha. I think it's just the basis of original owners buying the car fo ~$50k and now expecting the retail value to carry over*



It is the convertible tax

WTF is this one
http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-cars-trucks-2000-Honda-S2000-Supercharged-W0QQAdIdZ486796949

----------


## clem24

> _Originally posted by 2Legit2Quit_ 
> * 
> Yeah that price is atrocious, there was a s2k in edmonton with like 13k km's and a few nice mods for $28k a couple weeks ago. s2k prices on kijiji are either cheap or extremely high, not too often there's an appropriately priced one on there haha. I think it's just the basis of original owners buying the car fo ~$50k and now expecting the retail value to carry over*



Sorry I don't get this... The value of something is what the next person is willing to pay, NOT what a little black book says. For an S2k, which are sought after cars, especially with low KMs, there are people who will pay that. Obviously, the owners are pricing them as such because that is actually their value.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Aznshadow85

Not a Kijiji ad but thought it was amusing. Says "Never driven in winter" and well... the pictures say it all.

Never Driven In Winter

----------


## clem24

> _Originally posted by Aznshadow85_ 
> *Not a Kijiji ad but thought it was amusing. Says &quot;Never driven in winter&quot; and well... the pictures say it all.
> 
> Never Driven In Winter*



The car looks pretty clean; see minimal amount of snow on splash guards. Probably took it out to take pics to sell it.  :dunno:

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

> _Originally posted by clem24_ 
> * 
> 
> Sorry I don't get this... The value of something is what the next person is willing to pay, NOT what a little black book says. For an S2k, which are sought after cars, especially with low KMs, there are people who will pay that. Obviously, the owners are pricing them as such because that is actually their value. *



riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight  :ROFL!:  on that note, want to buy some dirt? it's real special dirt, I think it's worth at least $50,000. pm me so we can arrange payment, thanks.

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by 2Legit2Quit_ 
> * 
> riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight  on that note, want to buy some dirt? it's real special dirt, I think it's worth at least $50,000. pm me so we can arrange payment, thanks.*



No, clem24 is right. Value is subjective and based on what the market is willing to pay. It's basic economics.

----------


## clem24

> _Originally posted by 2Legit2Quit_ 
> * 
> riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight  on that note, want to buy some dirt? it's real special dirt, I think it's worth at least $50,000. pm me so we can arrange payment, thanks.*



Yeah but NO ONE is going to pay you $50k for dirt, so that's not it's worth. But SOMEONE is going to pay $30k for that S2k. That is its worth. Know the difference.

----------


## bourge73

Sure is market driven. Its Calgary lots of dumb people with money to burn. 30k ? easy. Your house is worth what someone is willing to pay for it. Is it really worth/cost 700k? really..?.fuck no.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Are you guys high? It's value is exactly what the Illuminati say it is.

----------


## ianmcc

*Self-Effacing Vintage Travel Trailer Seeking Demure Owner* 


http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ488503881

Text of ad...bit of a read but worth it!




_The story of Ari is not one of servile existence at the hands of the many but rather a tale of reciprocity and deference. Much like the more links a chain has provides it the impression of more strength. Ari's journey began with the magnanimous Kirk Douglas, the Hollywood star entering what was thought the twilight of his movie career in late mid-60s. He was Aris first. And quite a first he was for Ari, who later learned of his celebrity. Kirk was fond of taking Ari up to the Rocky Mountains near the Montana-British Columbia border. He did so for many years. Kirk appreciated Aris rigid but lightweight frame that was made from airplane materials. He realized then how much gas he saved by pulling a trailer that weighed a mere 1,500 lbs dry. Few in the media knew but Kirk was also quite the culinarian. He utilized Aris dependable three-burner stove and quaint oven to the fullest. When the time came though as it inevitably would; Kirk begrudgingly sold Ari to a nomadic carpenter from Creston - a stereotypical Canadian at the time. Despite his gruff appearance, the man treated Ari even better than Kirk had, which, of course, was surprising to Ari. He thought his first owner was the greatest in the whole wide world. Ari couldn't believe it when the man with such course hands and a venomous spit would treat him like a castle despite Aris compact size. He stayed in the man's care until the mid-1970s til the Mountain Man - as Ari liked to call him - passed away during his final hunting expedition. Soon after, Ari's life took a depressingly strange turn. From living daily in the garden of Mother Nature, he soon found himself hidden in a world of impressionist tarp blue. Maybe around eastern Canada he thought? He was almost positive he was owned by a low-ranking bureaucrat in the PMO of Pierre Trudeau. After a while, Ari soon believed the blue he saw was the sky. And that he was a hawk soaring high above the land below. Looking back, Ari considered himself lucky to leave the seemingly endless dream-state where he sat unused. While he longed for the scent of the forest and the immensity of the Rocky Mountains, Ari spent the next leg of his journey moving about the Canadian Shield and then into the Prairies. He changed owners four times but each time he left he felt a sense of gratitude. He remembered fondly each owner commenting about his ice-box and sink that kept the food cold and the dishes clean respectively. Eventually he landed in Carmengay, Alberta, in 1987. Life was easy there he recalled. He traveled Southern Alberta sparingly but didnt mind. His owner at the time kept him maintained and did a few upgrades here and there. Then in 1995 he found a family from Elkford, B.C, that he would spend the next 15 years with. The father gave Ari to his son after about 10 years and Ari was lucky to spend the next five watching the sons family double. Ari always knew one of his drawbacks was his limited size and this was the first time in his life where he was sold because the family outgrew what he was designed for. After much consternation, this bothered Ari because he knew he was the perfect fit for one or two people or a young family starting out. His latest owners were just that. Even at his age, Ari told himself that the last three years of his life were so enjoyable that he hopes to find himself with a similar family who appreciate his aged appearance but regard his utility despite the conveniences that modern-day trailers provide. These last owners certainly have. Ari was quite grateful to be retrofitted with a seven-pin wiring harness and having a 12-volt battery reconnected to power his interior lights. He was especially happy to have his single-tank hosing and connection replaced two years ago because he was tired of smelling propane. As Ari looked back on his life, he is still proud after all these years that he hasnt leaked any water. He knows he is a little banged up in spots - but seriously, who wouldnt be after all the adventures hes gone through? He thought to himself. He knows his jack will have to be replaced, yet he smiled and thought thats a small inconvenience for all he can offer to the next potential owner. What pleased Ari the most was that he knew the best was yet to come. He considered himself a,  a glass half-full type of trailer. He knew he was clean and well-maintained. Heck, he reckoned he had been camping maybe a little over a half dozen times during this latest stint that even his bearings were still good for another year. Ari also didnt mind being repainted on the inside either and praised his previous owners before this current one for putting in a six-inch memory foam bench/mattress. Ari couldnt believe how well people always slept inside of him! He really hopes the next owners can use the drop-down bunk since he can sleep two on the bench bed and knows a courageous toddler could easily fit in the bunk  two kids if they even wanted to! Amidst his reflection, Ari determined that while he was sad to be leaving another special family yet again, he knew that a new adventure waited for him ahead. The only question remaining for Ari was who would it be? If you love the story make me a reasonable offer!_

----------


## Graham_A_M

> _Originally posted by bourge73_ 
> *Sure is market driven. Its Calgary lots of dumb people with money to burn. 30k ? easy. Your house is worth what someone is willing to pay for it. Is it really worth/cost 700k? really..?.fuck no.*



Pretty much. I see a lot of AE86's in the market place for $5k-6k. IDK, to me to blow that on a rusty mileaged out 25 year old Corolla is asinine, but obviously people are willing to pay it, so.  :dunno:

----------


## TomcoPDR

Posting random for FREE stuff on Kijiji, cleaning out the house.


Started out with the "line up" method (where you respond to the replies in order, then you give each person a chance to come pickup, you wait and wait, have your free shit out in front, waiting for that "ONE" person, then you move on)

That method is annoying cause the no-shows fuck it up for the system.

So I switched up my system to "first come, first grab" stated in the ad, with my postal code updated, stating my community/area, that people need to calculate their own risk/reward based on travel. All replies gets the address, and I make sure they know it's first come grabs it, there's a chance other people are coming too, they're welcome to text me before they head out, etc...

This kid 21-25yo rings the door bell, item not on my lawn, so I told him oh well someone must had got it... Water starts coming out of his eyes: "Oh, I thought you were holding it for me"

Then I was like: "Dude, I posted in the ad, and when I responded to you first come grabs it"

Then you see his smile just turned into a frown, didn't say shit and walks off... Fuckin' entitlement attitude... I'm sure 90's kid.

----------


## Stewjoe

http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ495690553

Who Likes Civics & Cookies???

Date Listed 18-Jun-13
Price $16,750.00
Address Calgary, AB T3A 2B3, Canada
View map
For Sale By Owner
Make Honda
Model Civic
Year 2011
Kilometers 43600
Body Type Sedan
Transmission Automatic
Colour White
Type Used
Fuel Type Gasoline	

Ok first off - Who doesn't love cookies?! No one! EVERYONE likes some kind of cookies.

GUESS WHAT?!

I make THE BEST chocolate cookies. In fact, I make the yummiest, moistest (pretty sure that's a word) cookies I like to make them for other people. Makes me feel good about myself when peeps are scarfin down my cookin.

THAT PERSON COULD BE YOU!!!

Now let's get down to the deets. Can you go to a dealership and get a sweet ride AND fresh baked cookies. Hells no! Can you purchase my Civic and get TWO dozen amazeballs cookies. Hells to the YES!

This vehicle is smoke free, well taken care of and has never been in an accident. Interior is black/dark grey cloth and is in brand new condition. No rust or damage on exterior of vehicle. Features a 1.8L 4 Cly with a 5 speed automatic transmission, air conditioning, power windows, power locks ABS breaks and much more!

I didn't even eat cookies in my car... I didn't want to drop any delicious parts in the car instead of my mouth.

BTW This rad ride smells like new inside (even in the trunk - OH YA) and it's only about $50 to fill. So why would I let someone buy my car? We relocated and got a company car. I don't like it, but it's free so karma suggested I let someone have this sweet ride.

Fill up your ride and your belly. Better yet? Impress your friends and take them out for a spin with your brand new cookies.

**Milk not included in this deal**

----------


## Jeff Lange

I bet you could negotiate and get milk thrown in with the deal.

Jeff

----------


## clem24

> _Originally posted by TomcoPDR_ 
> *This kid 21-25yo rings the door bell, item not on my lawn, so I told him oh well someone must had got it... Water starts coming out of his eyes: &quot;Oh, I thought you were holding it for me&quot;
> 
> Then I was like: &quot;Dude, I posted in the ad, and when I responded to you first come grabs it&quot;
> 
> Then you see his smile just turned into a frown, didn't say shit and walks off... Fuckin' entitlement attitude... I'm sure 90's kid.*



Well I'd be pretty fucking sad if I couldn't get condoms and a chick was waiting for me at home.  :ROFL!: 

Seriously though, if you're giving shit away, consider using freecycle instead. FAR fewer flakes on there.

----------


## AndyL



----------


## Graham_A_M

http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ495336469




> Selling my 1985 custom Pontiac Firebird. I work away a lot and unfortunately don't have the time to really enjoy this classic car.
> 
> Car has:
> 
> 454 cu inch engine
> Edelbrock intake, Crome valve covers and air filter cover.
> Custom Hooker Headers
> Holley 750 4 barrel carb
> Performance valve set
> ...




Im sorry, but $5k invested? or $50k? If you invested $50k into that turd, I have some ocean front property in Sask I'd like to sell you.  :crazy nut:  
Its like, where the fuck did that money go? The pics say it all, being stored out in the snow. Yeah, of course I'll toss you $20k for that "MINT" '85 Firebird.... its not even a fucking Trans am. 
 :facepalm: 
Those 454's are huge disappointments for how big they are CU wise, yet how very little HP & TQ figures they put out stock. With those mods, its putting out what, 320-340hp now? Oh 550? oh okie dokie. 
 :thumbs up: 
So "the mechanic" assured you 550 for the work performed? or the engine build sheet which is far from impressive?. Both equate to nothing without a dyno sheet, so I guess its a moot point really. But of course he doesn't have a dyno sheet to prove those lofty numbers, since the actual ones would kill his bragging rights. 

I love how he refers to the tranny as a "overdrive 700". Its called a 700R4. I've met girls that have installed them themselves in their cars & trucks. If the engine really is putting out 550hp, that tranny is beyond the end of its rope, and will soon tank. Their not designed for high HP & TQ engines at all. High 400's to very early 500's and thats seriously it for those.
This guys build list for the engine is laughable. Its quite clear he didn't do a touch of the work himself.

BARGAIN BARGAIN BARGAIN AT *ONLY* $20,000. No, ladies and gentleman, forget buying a nice used Vette on ebay, why bother when you can rock this surely well built mullet mobile from the true era of Michael Jackson and the original Nintento! 
I was going to say, I should "lowball" him at $5k, but I'd be earnestly hard pressed to pay that for that car even.

----------


## amear

^^ Id love to kick the owner in the head!

but yea lol SKYLINE BOAT

http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ496826925

EDIT: Almost forget this !!  :Pooosie: 
http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ496560968

I dont know how to get a screen shot or post pics, sorry for the links!

----------


## XXXXXX

Skyline ad is mine.. Car is seriously for sale though !!  :Devil:

----------


## s dime

> _Originally posted by XXXXXX_ 
> *Skyline ad is mine.. *



not even surprised.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## XXXXXX

Shouldn't be.  :Wink:

----------


## sr20s14zenki

^^ kinda shows you what kind of person he is. So useless all he has to do is sit around, and make stupid kijiji ads.


 :thumbs up:  

Its ok, im sure your mom thinks you're cool.

----------


## XXXXXX

Well you're mom appreciates my ad's and that's all that counts !!

----------


## sr20s14zenki

Punctuation matters.... I'm not a mom that would be quite impossible....

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by Graham_A_M_ 
> *[url]http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-classic-cars-1985-Pontiac-Firebird-w-454-W0QQAdIdZ495336469[*



5-6 K MAX for that POS. What a clown!

----------


## XXXXXX

> _Originally posted by sr20s14zenki_ 
> *Punctuation matters.... I'm not a mom that would be quite impossible....*



Nothing is impossible.. I have the money to make it happen..

----------


## amear

> _Originally posted by XXXXXX_ 
> * 
> 
> Nothing is impossible.. I have the money to make it happen..*



Thats pretty gross yeoo

----------


## sr20s14zenki

> _Originally posted by XXXXXX_ 
> * 
> 
> Nothing is impossible.. I have the money to make it happen..*



That's why you have an r33 skyline huh. 



 :thumbs up:  

COOL STORY BRO!!!

moving on....im done with you.

----------


## Modelexis

http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ497042503

Am available most weekday nights for viewing.* I will allow test pilots* but you'll need a class six and be at least 25 years of age. Located in Royal Oak.

 :crazy nut:

----------


## amear

Nothing funny about this, very tastefully modded civic but the price is kinda highh 18k for a 2000 civic
http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ497075009

----------


## XXXXXX

..

----------


## sr20s14zenki

That could be anybody's account.

 :Pooosie:

----------


## Redlined_8000

Lol... post your money on the interwebs... what a bad ass.

----------


## XXXXXX

Maybe if I transferred it all to you, would you believe me then ?  :Wink:

----------


## sr20s14zenki

> _Originally posted by Redlined_8000_ 
> *Lol... post your money on the interwebs... what a bad ass.*



Im just hoping hes dumb enough to post a name or account number to show me the proooove....

oh wait...shit i said that out loud....smart guy!!!

----------


## 1JZ-Soarer

> _Originally posted by sr20s14zenki_ 
> *That could be anybody's account.
> 
> *



donno why he posted it but it is his...sigh

----------


## sr20s14zenki

> _Originally posted by 1JZ-Soarer_ 
> * 
> 
> donno why he posted it but it is his...sigh*



Yah, because im going to believe some random other forum user....


Anyways, this is getting a bit more drawn out than i had intended. Basically, my stance is that anybody who finds humor in making dumb kijiji ads such as that, must be mildly retarded, or at least, have a few screws loose, which is actually not unexpected from this particular person. 

Moving on troll.

----------


## italianstylez

> _Originally posted by 1JZ-Soarer_ 
> * 
> 
> donno why he posted it but it is his...sigh*



Cause he's hoping he get some beeches

----------


## XXXXXX

> _Originally posted by sr20s14zenki_ 
> 
> 
> Im just hoping hes dumb enough to post a name or account number to show me the proooove.... **Proof**



Looks like you made a spelling flaw !

Looks like you're out of the perfect spelling club !

----------


## XXXXXX

Just making a point, just cause someone drives a POS doesn't mean
they don't have green. In fact, I'm sure 90% people out
there with nice new cars don't have 5 bucks to their name. 

Didn't want to post that but a point had to be made.

----------


## XXXXXX

> _Originally posted by 1JZ-Soarer_ 
> * 
> 
> donno why he posted it but it is his...sigh*



I can give you some for a new windshield..  :Wink:

----------


## XXXXXX

Wow 3 posts in a row.. Might as well make it an even 4. 

But I don't believe in useless posts so here is my contribution -

2/3rds of the planet is water.

----------


## takkyu

:Who Gives a fcuk?:

----------


## Graham_A_M

^ Word, please stop posting XXXXXXX if you dont have anything worthwhile to add, fuck my head hurts reading this last page.  :Confused: 





> _Originally posted by Modelexis_ 
> *http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ497042503
> 
> Am available most weekday nights for viewing. I will allow test pilots but you'll need a class six and be at least 25 years of age. Located in Royal Oak.
> 
> *



$400? I think you can easily ad a 1 in front of that, perhaps even a two for the factory Kawasaki fairings. 

$400 wont even get you chinese made ebay fairings.  :crazy nut:

----------


## ddduke

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...eaturedAdZtrue
http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ502699420

This kid is a fucking idiot. 

Problems with his ad:

1. lists it as a hummer h1, when it's really a home made kit that someone put together from scratch. It's registered as a 'u built'

2. Claims that it was changed from a hummer chassis to a chev 2500 when really it was built on a 97 suburban chassis

3. Claims it only has 39000 original km when the motor mileage is unknown, the guy who built it just rolled it to 0 when he was done.

4.Claims it gets 900km to a tank when I know for a fact it takes one full tank to get to Edmonton with it.

He just bought it, slapped a coat of paint on it cause 3 weeks ago it was completely rusted out, made up a pile of bullshit and posted it up for 4 times more then what he's into it for. I wish I could see the face of people that go hoping to see a hummer and realize it's not even close and shares no common parts, especially the ones you really want when buying an h1 like suspension, etc.

----------


## G-ZUS

> _Originally posted by ddduke_ 
> *http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...eaturedAdZtrue
> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ502699420
> 
> This kid is a fucking idiot. 
> 
> Problems with his ad:
> 
> 1. lists it as a hummer h1, when it's really a home made kit that someone put together from scratch. It's registered as a 'u built'
> ...



Links are gone

----------


## speedog

> _Originally posted by ddduke_ 
> *http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...eaturedAdZtrue
> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ502699420
> 
> This kid is a fucking idiot. 
> 
> Problems with his ad:
> 
> 1. lists it as a hummer h1, when it's really a home made kit that someone put together from scratch. It's registered as a 'u built'
> ...



People have got to start screen scraping this shit, then dumping it somewhere on-line and then posting a link to that screen scrape - dead Kijiji links are of no value in this thread.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by G-ZUS_ 
> * 
> 
> Links are gone*



Probably a Beyond member then, lol.

Fortunately, google likes to cache... doesn't it Alex @ 587 892 9355

http://webcache.googleusercontent.co...&ct=clnk&gl=ca

----------


## ddduke

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> * 
> 
> Probably a Beyond member then, lol.
> 
> Fortunately, google likes to cache... doesn't it Alex @ 587 892 9355
> 
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.co...clnk&amp;gl=ca*



thx, haha. other ad he was initially asking 40k then dropped to 35

----------


## puya.ro

I'm selling something for $100.

I get about 4-5 different emails lowballing me at $30, saying that they saw the same item weeks ago for $20, bla bla bla.

They ALL have this format:

firstName.lastName[at]yahoo[dot]ca


After the lowballing emails, 2-3 more come from similar yahoo addresses, offering $50 - $60. 

Not sure if anyone has noticed/encountered this, but it seems like someone is going through a lot of effort to try and fool people in selling for a lot less than the asking price.

----------


## bourge73

<http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ506885050>
God do I hate Fiero replicas, I mean not even close. (heard Rage loves them since its a Fiero )  :Pooosie:

----------


## clem24

> _Originally posted by bourge73_ 
> *&lt;http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ506885050&gt;
> God do I hate Fiero replicas, I mean not even close. (heard Rage loves them since its a Fiero ) *



Hahaha what's ironic is that 308s aren't even that expensive, and the person who built it could've probably bought one for less than the cost to build one. But those red brake calipers are sooooooo hot.

----------


## hurrdurr

Any SA Spurs fans?

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...AdIdZ507272447




> I sucked so many Pen15s of the 2004 Spurs, they all decided to ejac on this ball and I encapsulated it in a plastic box to savour the flavour.
> 
> I can't wait to share this with other homo spurs fans!
> 
> For free, but must be willing to join a cuddle party (pants optional)

----------


## speedog

> _Originally posted by hurrdurr_ 
> *Any SA Spurs fans?
> 
> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...AdIdZ507272447
> 
> *



 Ad is already gone - maybe screen scrape, save and dump into dropbox and then share the public dropbox link to this shit if it's so good.

----------


## speedog

Crap, double post again.

----------


## hurrdurr

The picture was of a signed basketball.

I quoted the text though

----------


## G-ZUS

Anyone want a Civic with sex lights?

----------


## jwslam

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ508957986




edit: I used IMG tags but they came out as links???

----------


## Graham_A_M

^ Wow you can fit 22" 's on accord?  :crazy nut:  Holy fuck.... It doesn't look nearly as stupid as I would have guessed.

----------


## MalibuStacy

But even then you just gotta ask why? Just Why?

----------


## bjstare

^ Because brown people.

----------


## codetrap

> _Originally posted by speedog_ 
> * Ad is already gone - maybe screen scrape, save and dump into dropbox and then share the public dropbox link to this shit if it's so good.*



 or just screen scrape and attach the pic to the post directly.

----------


## bourge73

<http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ508895460>

Just some minor body touch ups and shes good to go.....

----------


## sh0ko

> _Originally posted by jwslam_ 
> *http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ507717405
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: I used IMG tags but they came out as links???*



that car has been sitting down my neighbourhood for months now

----------


## xnvy

> _Originally posted by bourge73_ 
> *&lt;http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ508895460&gt;
> 
> Just some minor body touch ups and shes good to go.....*






> Classic 65 Mustang rebuilt motor needs paint body touch ups Good father son project . Possible trade for new Harley .



IDK man. $20,000 seems like a reasonable asking price when you consider this car is going to start a new trend by redefining slammed.

----------


## Graham_A_M

^ lol, get rid of the last zero in that price, then we'll talk. 



> _Originally posted by cjblair_ 
> *^ Because brown people.*



 :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:  awwwww shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit.

----------


## corsvette

One kick ass BMW here for only 38K!

http://www.autotraderclassics.com/fi...ationId=101719

----------


## dirtsniffer

for 38,000

O.o

----------


## MalibuStacy

:facepalm:

----------


## Stewjoe

http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ502827135
44,763 for a pre-riced FRS

----------


## clem24

> _Originally posted by Stewjoe_ 
> *http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ502827135
> 44,763 for a pre-riced FRS
> 
> *



WTF they put all that in and couldn't afford new wheels?

Besides  :Barf:  

I thought GT wings were so 00's.

----------


## Graham_A_M

That wing, no thanks... Those stock wheels.... definitely no thanks.  :crazy nut:

----------


## Supa Dexta

> _Originally posted by corsvette_ 
> *One kick ass BMW here for only 38K!
> 
> http://www.autotraderclassics.com/fi...ationId=101719
> 
> *



funny part is, the seller goes by gatsby..  :ROFL!: 

that and its an I6 with 4 pipes coming out each side.. lol

----------


## bourge73

<http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAdLar...AdId=510028807>
yeaaaaaahhhh 2fast2furious

----------


## JVR1

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ509905063

 :crazy nut:

----------


## Graham_A_M

^ I should reply to that, and say Im really just a lesbian trapped in the body of this white dude. 

 :thumbs up:

----------


## JVR1

i imagine the lesbian that posted it is probably bigger than us and has the same haircut.. that's 3 things in common. haha

----------


## A2VR6

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ511724068 

 :facepalm:

----------


## ReflexFX

^ the smokes, the chip bag, and the empty case of bud light lime really do it for me

----------


## Redlined_8000

> _Originally posted by ReflexFX_ 
> *^ the smokes, the chip bag, and the empty case of bud light lime really do it for me*



Im really digging the leather interior with cloth seats!

----------


## clem24

Man I don't get this.. Why don't people spend maybe an hour to clean up the car a little before taking PROPER pictures? It also amazes me how many people are just complete lazy slobs. I hate being inside filthy cars.

----------


## bourge73

<http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAdLar...AdId=511378346>

Yes the Slut mobile is forsale. And...it has a stereo even Graham AM would be Jelly of.....

----------


## Graham_A_M

^ Hahaha
Shit, didn't even see how much he wanted for that thing.

----------


## jwslam

http://forums.beyond.ca/showthread.p...74#post4166474

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Oh hell yes.

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ448503724

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by Graham_A_M_ 
> *^ I should reply to that, and say Im really just a lesbian trapped in the body of this white dude. 
> 
> *



» Click image for larger version




> _Originally posted by bourge73_ 
> *&lt;http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAdLar...AdId=511378346&gt;
> 
> Yes the Slut mobile is forsale. And...it has a stereo even Graham AM would be Jelly of.....*



Cut a nice little hole in the hood, and you've got yourself a deal!  :ROFL!:

----------


## bourge73

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> * 
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> 
> 
> Cut a nice little hole in the hood, and you've got yourself a deal! *



Don't you mean 2 holes? LOL

----------


## benyl

http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ515536327

----------


## -relk-

> _Originally posted by benyl_ 
> *http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ515536327*



 :ROFL!:  

4 turbos, and double the vtec, 4x2 = 8, hence the 850 hp!

----------


## Moonracer

> _Originally posted by -relk-_ 
> * 
>  
> 
> 4 turbos, and double the vtec, 4x2 = 8, hence the 850 hp!*



haha wow somebody has to fuck with this guy.  :Wink:

----------


## xnvy

^Ad was probably posted by a troll himself.


http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ498403016

Lifted bro truck for $90,000? CP

----------


## clem24

> _Originally posted by xnvy_ 
> *^Ad was probably posted by a troll himself.
> 
> 
> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ498403016
> 
> Lifted bro truck for $90,000? CP*



The girl in the last pic is laughing at it.

----------


## sr20s14zenki

> _Originally posted by clem24_ 
> * 
> 
> The girl in the last pic is laughing at it.*



Shes laughing because shes finally verified that it is true, the bigger your truck the smaller your dick.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Lol @ $90K for that thing. Appears to be worth around $15K based on other 2007 Sierra 2500's.

----------


## xnvy

Forgot to attach a pic of bro truck just in case.

----------


## Graham_A_M

^ Oh I'd pay $90k for that, no probs... :Bang Head:

----------


## Boosted131

It's a duramax though. Wonder if he takes Paypal

----------


## Graham_A_M

Not a Kijiji post, but someone got a ridonkulous deal on this... 
$5100 was the starting bid price, that truck probably cost $20-30k to build. 
Yet $5100 is all it went for. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Air-r...torefresh=true

----------


## Disoblige

^^ I wouldn't consider that a deal lol.. Worse looking truck I ever saw.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by Disoblige_ 
> *^^ I wouldn't consider that a deal lol.. Worse looking truck I ever saw.*



+1

Personal preference of course, but I wouldn't even pay $500 for that. Not surprising there was no bidding war on that one.

----------


## woodywoodford

> _Originally posted by Disoblige_ 
> *^^ I wouldn't consider that a deal lol.. Worse looking truck I ever saw.*



Guy probably built it in 1998 and thought it would come back in value. Nope, didn't like them then, don't like them now.

----------


## Graham_A_M

^ For sure yeah, I wouldn't want it either, just looking for a truck for my bro then I found that. Poor guy that built it, man... that $5100 barely scratches the surface, he lost out big.  :crazy nut:

----------


## xnvy

Best ad for a business I've ever seen on Kijiji  :ROFL!:  

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAd?AdId=516141619




> Is your profile picture awful? Is it a mirror selfie with your toilet in the background? Gross. Is duck-face still a thing for you? Did you take a picture with your MacBook's webcam, then slap on an inspirational quote that has nothing to do with the actual portrait?
> 
> If you answered yes to any of the above questions, then I'm afraid you need help. The good news is... I can help you. For free, no less.
> 
> "But how can you fix the disaster that is my profile picture for FREE?" you ask. I'll tell you.
> 
> I am starting up a new business and I need a way to get the word out, with minimal cost. That's where YOU come in. This SUNDAY AUGUST 25TH I will be down near Eau Claire market with my awesome camera, a smile, and an itchy shutter finger. All you have to do is email me and let me know you're coming, then head down to Eau Claire and follow the hordes of people lined up in front of me to get this smokin' deal. Once you cut your way through the crowds of people screaming my name and offering up their first born children, I will promptly find an ideal location and capture your beautiful face on my camera for the the world to see.
> 
> BUT WAIT, I'm not done. This is where the real magic begins. After I digitally capture your very essence, I will retire to my humble abode, where (through the magic of computer technology) I will make you look like the GD supermodel you really are. Think Blake Lively is hot? Pffft, that wrinkly old prune can't hold a candle to you. Jealous of Chris Hemsworth's hot muscly bod? His 6 pack will look like a hairy bagel next to your chiseled physique. 
> ...

----------


## firebane

> _Originally posted by xnvy_ 
> *^Ad was probably posted by a troll himself.
> 
> 
> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ498403016
> 
> Lifted bro truck for $90,000? CP*



That bumper unpainted it looks like a Santa Claus beard!

----------


## Unknown303

> _Originally posted by xnvy_ 
> *Best ad for a business I've ever seen on Kijiji  
> 
> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAd?AdId=516141619
> 
> *



Holy shit that is golden. I'm considering replying to that ad  :ROFL!:

----------


## G-ZUS

Rare e46 333i

----------


## artieg30

> _Originally posted by G-ZUS_ 
> *Rare e46 333i*



must be some fancy JDM model that we didn't get here haha  :ROFL!:

----------


## sillysod

Craigslist ad




> Beautiful 1.24 Ct Princess Cut Diamond Engagement Ring - $3900 (Kansas City)
> 
> 
> Up for sale is a beautiful princess cut 1.24 carat diamond ring. This ring will make your fiancee's friends go ape shit over how small and crappy their Walmart engagement ring looks compared to this one. I paid $5500 for it. I only want $3900 or will trade for something of equal value that I can use to pick up hot chicks with. No rusty camaros. Seriously. This ring comes with a warning. It will make your life great at first. You will get a lot more sex and maybe some of the dirty porn style sex you've been wanting to try but didn't know how to ask. Once you move in with the ring, it will turn into a total heartless, self loving, uncaring bitch. You will be blamed for it, but it won't be your fault. You will make it breakfast in bed and keep the lawn mowed. The ring will be lying in bed bitching because the mower is loud. You will take the ring on nice vacations where it will dress up in a hot mini skirt and those tall boots and eat great food and drink lots of expensive drinks, but at the end of the night, the ring will have a headache. The ring will also begin to have a period three weeks a month. I know, I don't get it either, but it's true. You will build the ring a half a million dollar house complete with a bar and home theater. The ring will wait until you are gone, then throw a party for a bunch of other rings that come over and spill wine on your shit. The ring will make you late for everything staring at its aging old ass in the mirror. Just when you are beat down and have no self confidence, the ring will stay out late with someone else's ring. They will talk about how shitty they have it living in a nice home with a caring, responsible, sexless partner then laugh and touch each others junk. Email me if you would like this ring to be a part of your life. I would like it out of mine. It comes with both a yellow gold or white gold band. Oh yeah, it is indecisive too. Good luck and best wishes!
> P.S. I don't want to trade for anything. I could use the cash to get a hooker. A really good hooker. If I can't go through with the hooker thing, I might use it to buy back some self respect. Don't they sell that at Costco? Maybe Kirkland brand self respect. I'll stick with the hooker. I would trade for a Harley. I think chicks like Harleys. Or a GTO. Not one of the new crappy looking GTO's. The old ones. The ones that were made when satan was born as a woman.
> 
> I have the International Gemmological Information card (IGI) that comes with. It has a photo of the ring and the specifics....Color: Colorless(F), ClarityI(1) Pol/SYM Good/Good It shows replacement value at $6260 as of 12/13/2002.
> 
> Key words: bitch, diamond engagement ring, misery, princess cut, princess wife, wedding, glad I didn't buy her fake tits, white gold, cheater, yellow gold
> ...

----------


## bowlofrice

LOL fucking awesome

----------


## gretz

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAd?AdId=518538902

Best one in a while lol

a complete 2jzgte is 1800 with auto tranny and ecu, the ge is worth f all lol...

-speed shifter" (its an automatic, WTF is a speed shifter), and the no named mismatched piping intake with non hks filter

----------


## black300

MY MOMMY AND DADDY DONT LOVE MY ANYMORE. 


You would say the same if you were being considered for adoption as well. Let me tell you MY story before you jump to conclusions, and only then and there after, you can decide. I was born sometime in the year of 2006, and was shipped to Crown Acura in Winnipeg, Manitoba, on the back of a truck (my stork). I remained there for a while, until March of 2007, I didnt know it then, but my father walked back and fourth looking at me, deciding if he wanted me, (see, he was marrying my mommy in july, and it was a large purchase and he was getting cold feet, for me, not my mom, I think). I was never test driven by him, which I found kind of odd, cause who would do anything so unrational? (You clearly don`t know my dad). But, he adopted me and I was so thrilled! It was the happiest and scariest day of my life, thoughts, fears, sadness, hopes that my other siblings would be in good hands after I leave, where I sat for almost a year, but my future would still remain a mystery. 

Well, let me tell you, I could not ask for better parents, I remained in Winnipeg for 6 months, then finally moving to Calgary, going back and fourth, transporting my dads belongings cause he moved here, (my mom already lived here) where i`ve remained since. Some things you should know are my dad hates driving me when it rains, so I am couped up in a garage most of the time. He drove me for one winter and said he would NEVER EVER DO THAT TO ME AGAIN. It hurt me and my daddy, I was cold, and my dad, well, whatever, I FROZE. So I do have winter shoes, but now, I sit inside my garage and I cannot play in the snow anymore. (YAY!) 

I am not automatic, but a 6 speed (my mom does not know how to drive me and he says thats why I am in such good condition, those are not my words, get mad at my father!). 

Now, my dad gets bored easily, so like any dad, he decided to spice things up, (on me of course!) First of all, he said that I needed to exhale a little easier, so he put an exhaust set-up on me. He wanted nothing but the best, so he did some research, and found a company from California called ATLP (Acura TL parts) and bought my new organs from them (with my mom`s approval). With that, I also needed a new backside, um, confused, don`t know the wording, hold on a bumper from my younger but more sportier cousin, the TL- type S, cause I now have 4 pipes, like my cousin. Later in life, I also got a RV-6 J-pipe and that really opened me up. My dad said I didn`t need an intake cause I could breathe fine from the start. (He is very picky about me). 

With all this going on, he felt that I needed to be a bit lower, (no clue why, my mommy was and still against it) so he bought me Koni Yellow adjustable shocks and Tein lowering springs. I have to say, my mom and dad did not talk for a day after I was dropped. (Wouldn`t you be mad if you dropped on purpose?) After we went for a ride, (as a family), my mom was ok, she said I was a bit lower, but my ride comfort was untouched. (She still wasnt happy, but sometimes mommys arent. Thats life and Im just a child). 

I have never been abused and ALWAYS, ALWAYS bathed on time. Some even say they have never seen me dirty. The shoes that I have on right now are Nitto Invos, 235/40 18 on 18x8.75 rims that my dad took forever to find for me. (That was this June, 2013) After the snow melted, I still sat in that stupid garage for 2 months until my rims arrived. It felt like it took forever, but when I tried on my new wheels, it was totally worth the wait. My daddy doesnt smoke so I am smoke free, and he takes care of me inside too. I have navigation, (hacked with a trip computer) so I know where I am going most of the time, Bluetooth, USB (he added that in after), heated seats, so pretty much the whole technology package. My oil is changed very regularly (synthetic), only premium gas is used, (once, regular was used from Winnipeg to Calgary, cause daddy almost ran out and got yelled at my mommy, so we had to pull over), and my family doctor is Silverhill Acura. I am well known there and they have my whole medical history. (I even got a new battery from there too!) I still have full factory warranty (from Acura, not aftermarket) for up to 200000km or 2015, whichever comes first. 

Now heres my question. If your parents loved you as much as mine do, THEN WHY WOULD YOU WANT TO GET RID OF ME? I did nothing wrong that I know of, I just sit here, in the garage next to the SUV ( I think its replacing me but not sure, weve hung out for 2 years but NEVER TALK, its jealous of me cause Im ALWAYS clean and it never is). If you could please talk to my parents if you have any questions, and just ask why. I dont want to leave, AT ALL, between you and me, sometimes my dad comes to the garage and just stares at me. Now I know Im not a Porsche or a Ferrari, but in his eyes, and I can swear I can see it, Im more than that. Sometimes life doesnt make sense, but what should I know? Please, dont be mad reading my story if you find any spelling or grammar mistakes. Were you perfect at the age of 6? Sorry, I was not trying to be mean, but it hurts, when family tries to give you away, shhh, they think I dont know. 

A few things you should know, upgrades are as follows 


ORIGINAL OWNER GARAGE KEPT 

Warranty till 2015 or 200,000km, not an aftermarket, but purchased from Acura.
ATLP Quad Exhaust 
RV6 J-Pipe 
TL-Type s Rear Bumper w/ rear diffuser 
Nitto Invo 235/40/18" (less than 900Km on them) 
18x8.75" XXR 530's, no curb rash at all 
Grom module with USB and 3.5" input and ipod interface 
Tinted out tails 
Koni yellow shocks 
Tein lowering springs 
Hawk Ceramic Pads (for reduced brake dust vs. oem brembo pads) 

All original parts included, with full warranty from HONDA CANADA 

Don't let my 204 area code fool, you, i'm in Calgary, text me or call, if you have a long distance plan.

----------


## 98brg2d

This guy has quite the set of rules for purchasing from him (BTW this ad has been reposted probably a half dozen times in the last few months):

I am currently selling massive stock of race skis (Rossignol and Volkl) ranging from the years 2008-2013


(2) 191 cm Rossignol Giant Slalom with Axial MFX150 bindings (2013)
Racer: $650
Trainer:$ 450
(2) 185 cm Rossignol Giant Slalom (2012)
Racer: $350
Trainer: $350
(2) 165 cm Rossignol Slalom with Axial MFX150 bindings (2013)
Racer: 650
Trainer: 450
(1) 155 cm Rossignol Slalom (2012)
Trainer: 300
(1) 156 cm Volkl Giant Slalom with Marker 12 (2008)
250$
(1) 165 cm Volkl Giant Slalom with Marker 10 (2008)
250$
(1) 165 cm Volkl Giant Slalom (2007)
150$

Notes: On newer models two straps will provided and on the older one may include straps. All potential buyers must adhere to the following conditions below

1. I DO NOT ACCEPT PAYPAL, CREDIT OR CHEQUE, skis must be payed up in cash no exceptions

2. This sale is exclusively only for U14 or U16 ski racing athletes only (Coaches are also included). All other individuals will be considered on a first come basis.

3. I will not meet with you prior to arranging a price set for the skis (ski inspection). I will send pictures via email. For pickup I will not meet you in an location of choosing however of my choosing.

4. If I deem you to be suspicious/fraudulent then I will further contact you and/or refuse to sell you theses skis

5. DO NOT MAKE ANY ABSURD OFFERS! I will break down the price of what I purchased them at retail so please considerate as I am making generous offers.

6. I have every right to refuse to sell you the skis based on my opinion, no questions asked. Do not pursuit or consider sending harassing messages.

7. DO NOT CONTACT IF YOU'RE NOT INTERESTED. I have listed my prices above and I do not have time for games or to be played around.

8. Your friend cannot pick up the skis, you yourself must be present with valid ID no exceptions. I cannot arrange shipping for the skis.

9. If any of the listed conditions are breached then I will not be considering to sell you the skis. Follow the kijii rules.

AD WILL EXPIRE on Oct. 22

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

^^^ Lol what a D-bag. We should all send him emails.

And honestly WTF is someone with a rare, one of a kind, FWD, 13 year old BMW "333" with 189,000km on it using the word "mint condition" for. What a joke. Also apparently only 1 window is tinted  :ROFL!:

----------


## SKR

> _Originally posted by black300_ 
> *MY MOMMY AND DADDY DONT LOVE MY ANYMORE. 
> 
> 
> You would say the same if you were being considered for adoption as well. Let me tell you MY story before you jump to conclusions, and only then and there after, you can decide. I was born sometime in the year of 2006, and was shipped to Crown Acura in Winnipeg, Manitoba, on the back of a truck (my stork). I remained there for a while, until March of 2007, I didnt know it then, but my father walked back and fourth looking at me, deciding if he wanted me, (see, he was marrying my mommy in july, and it was a large purchase and he was getting cold feet, for me, not my mom, I think). I was never test driven by him, which I found kind of odd, cause who would do anything so unrational? (You clearly don`t know my dad). But, he adopted me and I was so thrilled! It was the happiest and scariest day of my life, thoughts, fears, sadness, hopes that my other siblings would be in good hands after I leave, where I sat for almost a year, but my future would still remain a mystery. 
> 
> Well, let me tell you, I could not ask for better parents, I remained in Winnipeg for 6 months, then finally moving to Calgary, going back and fourth, transporting my dads belongings cause he moved here, (my mom already lived here) where i`ve remained since. Some things you should know are my dad hates driving me when it rains, so I am couped up in a garage most of the time. He drove me for one winter and said he would NEVER EVER DO THAT TO ME AGAIN. It hurt me and my daddy, I was cold, and my dad, well, whatever, I FROZE. So I do have winter shoes, but now, I sit inside my garage and I cannot play in the snow anymore. (YAY!) 
> 
> I am not automatic, but a 6 speed (my mom does not know how to drive me and he says thats why I am in such good condition, those are not my words, get mad at my father!). 
> ...



I wonder what the point of all this was. Even if it was exactly what I was looking for I'd want no part of dealing with whoever wrote that. There has to be some kind of mental disorder there.

Edit: I'm assuming it's written by a woman who's either barren or had a stillbirth. No thanks.

----------


## codetrap

> _Originally posted by SKR_ 
> *
> 
> I wonder what the point of all this was. Even if it was exactly what I was looking for I'd want no part of dealing with whoever wrote that. There has to be some kind of mental disorder there.
> 
> Edit: I'm assuming it's written by a woman who's either barren or had a stillbirth. No thanks.*



 Or by someone with a lot more imagination than you.

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by SKR_ 
> *
> 
> I wonder what the point of all this was. Even if it was exactly what I was looking for I'd want no part of dealing with whoever wrote that. There has to be some kind of mental disorder there.
> 
> Edit: I'm assuming it's written by a woman who's either barren or had a stillbirth. No thanks.*



its in hopes it goes viral for more exposure to the listing

----------


## bspot

What the hell is an E46 333i? That doesn't even exist does it?

----------


## -FINCH-

> _Originally posted by SKR_ 
> *
> 
> I wonder what the point of all this was. Even if it was exactly what I was looking for I'd want no part of dealing with whoever wrote that. There has to be some kind of mental disorder there.
> 
> Edit: I'm assuming it's written by a woman who's either barren or had a stillbirth. No thanks.*



I know the guy whose ad this is, he's an...interesting guy to say the least. That car is mint though and the exhaust sounds absolutely amazing. I have never met anyone more protective of their car than this guy. I used to work for silver hill Acura and it was always nerve racking when he brought his car in.

----------


## G-ZUS

> _Originally posted by bspot_ 
> *What the hell is an E46 333i? That doesn't even exist does it?*



No, definately not a FWD one  :ROFL!:

----------


## DEATH2000

> _Originally posted by bspot_ 
> *What the hell is an E46 333i? That doesn't even exist does it?*



Sort of... 

Their ACTUALLY is a 333i in existence. However its an E30. It was a joint project between BMW South Africa, BMW Motorsport and Alpina using the engine from the 733i. Only 204 of them were ever made. 

Please see here:
http://classicandvintagebmw.tumblr.com/e30333i

----------


## heavyfuel

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-jobs-sale...AdIdZ525046911

LOL click on the "view posters other ads" link hahahahahah

----------


## G-ZUS

> _Originally posted by heavyfuel_ 
> *http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-jobs-sale...AdIdZ525046911
> 
> LOL click on the &quot;view posters other ads&quot; link hahahahahah*



He's got 2 cars for sale?

----------


## G-ZUS

Baller on a budget

----------


## relyt92

Found this beauty today: http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ512324307

----------


## Boosted131

> _Originally posted by relyt92_ 
> *Found this beauty today: http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ512324307*



 ".Feels like a cross between a corvette and a porsche"

Yup I'm sure it does  :Pimpin':

----------


## fiveowed

:Big Grin: [IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Graham_A_M

Wow this guy needs to go back to grade 4 and learn how to spell all over again. 

Sheesh.  :crazy nut:  
http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ534855198



> Has bran new brakes new cole packs new tires in frunt new spark plugs new spark plug wire's aftermarcet egsast has 185 kms on its a manual 2.2 its a three seater askin 5000 call ben at 403 682 7880 I have a tonal cuver for it to

----------


## lilmira

> _Originally posted by Graham_A_M_ 
> *
> Sheesh.  
> http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ534855198
> *



I has munny, can we meat?

----------


## xnvy

http://edmonton.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...AdIdZ537602357

We need more stupid ads.

----------


## carson blocks

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ538548758

----------


## khanan

^^ 

I F&*^*G hate it when this happens, obvs this is someone who disliked the car and is now posting fake ads using the original posters' number....

If you don't like a car, walk away and look for another one. 

If you think that there is something seriously wrong with it, just a simple ad with the deficiencies listed is okay, but this is crossing the line....

Who has enough time on their hands to post different ads every week or so (there are old ones too, from different accounts). If someone are ranting about a $2000 echo then there isn't much hope for them.

----------


## 78si

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ539620420

----------


## quick_scar

http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ539883457

"like new condition"
"Parts cost around $600"

----------


## Disoblige

> _Originally posted by quick_scar_ 
> *http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ539883457
> 
> &quot;like new condition&quot;
> &quot;Parts cost around $600&quot;*



» Click image for larger version
LMAO. Like new condition.. Totally.. Except the whole right side is squashed.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by quick_scar_ 
> *http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ539883457
> 
> &quot;like new condition&quot;
> &quot;Parts cost around $600&quot;*



LOL the thing is missing an entire side. What a joke.

----------


## G-ZUS

> _Originally posted by quick_scar_ 
> *http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ539883457
> 
> &quot;like new condition&quot;
> &quot;Parts cost around $600&quot;*







> _Originally posted by Disoblige_ 
> *
> » Click image for larger version
> LMAO. Like new condition.. Totally.. Except the whole right side is squashed.*







> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> * 
> 
> LOL the thing is missing an entire side. What a joke.*



That person seems to buy quite a few salvaged cars that they don't "have time to fix" :facepalm:   :ROFL!:

----------


## gretz

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ539592889

"I bought this car 6 months ago as a second car. Got married and had a child so we need something bigger! "

lol... something doesn't seem quite right

----------


## btimbit

> _Originally posted by Disoblige_ 
> *
> » Click image for larger version
> LMAO. Like new condition.. Totally.. Except the whole right side is squashed.*



And since it's kijiji, he'll still get the usually questions from kijijidiots that don't even read the ad. "Has it ever been in an accident?"

----------


## MalibuStacy

> _Originally posted by 78si_ 
> *http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ539620420*



Read this one and thought WTF

----------


## mr2mike

Who is this? For sure a beyonder haha.



WTF.

----------


## MalibuStacy

Did I read this right??
Sorry I pushed you down the stairs, you were in my way???WTF

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by MalibuStacy_ 
> *Did I read this right??
> Sorry I pushed you down the stairs, you were in my way???WTF*



No, some asshole pushed someone down some stairs, and the other person deleted them off facebook, call blocked them, etc.

----------


## coupesx

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-resumes-o...AdIdZ545146578

'looking for easy high paying job'

I tried to get on with the government -as anyone who can read and count can phone people and tell them that they have been denied for Employment Insurance- but they refused because I have a criminal record, and apparently they require a university degree for this type of telemarketing, not to mention hiring me would be hard on their egos as they really think they actually work.
For temp agency wages I am willing to watch paint dry - at my place.
I'd make a good CEO as I can hold my liquor pretty good, I'm greedy, ruthless, pomptuous, (I'll even hold my pinky out while drinking tea if thats the protocal) and I can spend money like its goin outta style - especially when its other peoples money.
(I was thinking of going to law school as being a lawyer is pretty darn easy with no occupational hazards - but that old criminal record thing.....).
At any rate if you have a position that pays upward of fifty grand and requires minimal effort, like a social worker or something like that, then I'm your man. Also I require a lucrative pension and comprehensive benefit plan with no life time caps.
If any of you backbenchers need somebody to pass your bills in the senate give me a call - that would be perfect. I even promise to try not to scam the taxpayers as blatantly as those other embarassing appointees.

----------


## quick_scar

> _Originally posted by gretz_ 
> *http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ539592889
> 
> &quot;I bought this car 6 months ago as a second car. Got married and had a child so we need something bigger! &quot;
> 
> lol... something doesn't seem quite right*



And by "Custom dash" he means he has a shitty after market stereo because the base model did not come with a CD player, and the "Custom" part of it is the off the shelf stereo adapter from FS.

----------


## bourge73

" http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ448503724"

Ok yes I know this turd has been posted here before....but where in the fak does this guy get his valuation from? Who in the shit appraised it ? Good luck with that buddy.

----------


## Graham_A_M

^ How about I give him 1/10th of its appraisal value, sounds about right for that thing. .

----------


## MalibuStacy

effing lol  :ROFL!: 

 

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ547620087

----------


## stillworking

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAd?AdId=548481149

----------


## roll_over

Not funny just....
http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-services-...AdIdZ548732351

----------


## Graham_A_M

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ542845858

2004 called, they want their car back. $14k for a riced out a '94 Mustang? oh, okie dokie, Yes I'll be sure to have my funds well ready before calling.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## bourge73

^^ but brah it has Lambo doors lol. I posted that pos 
When he wanted 19k haha

----------


## Graham_A_M

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BMW-Other-CO...US_Cars_Trucks

^ Not a Kijiji find, but would anybody in their right mind really pay $35k to be the next Urcle?

----------


## corsvette

> _Originally posted by Graham_A_M_ 
> *http://www.ebay.com/itm/BMW-Other-CO...US_Cars_Trucks
> 
> ^ Not a Kijiji find, but would anybody in their right mind really pay $35k to be the next Urcle?*




I wouldn't pay that, not my thing. Don't kid yourself though, Isettas bring insane money at collector sales. Can't remember the name, but there was a huge sale recently with a guys lifelong collection of mini cars. I was amazed at the prices some brought.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by Graham_A_M_ 
> *http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ542845858
> 
> 2004 called, they want their car back. $14k for a riced out a '94 Mustang? oh, okie dokie, Yes I'll be sure to have my funds well ready before calling. *



Lol, wow.

I also like how he says "no scammers". I'm sure all the Kijiji scammers are like "oh this guy doesn't want to be scammed, on to the next one I guess".

Apparently it's filthy as well, he can't be bothered to clean it for any potential buyers. 

"Crazy" sound system with kicker subs.

Probably worth $5K tops for parts. Each to his own I suppose.

----------


## gretz

Oh my, who is going to jump on this? lol

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-community...AdIdZ550626966

----------


## Moonracer

^^^All the single guys

----------


## n1zm0

Have you ever been so lazy, that you used the Google streetview pic for your kijiji ad?

» Click image for larger version

Streetview link

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ553027969

----------


## Unknown303

> _Originally posted by gretz_ 
> *Oh my, who is going to jump on this? lol
> 
> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-community...AdIdZ550626966*




Hmm I have a truck.  :Big Grin:   :Pimpin':

----------


## Graham_A_M

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ555165752

Definitely..... odd. I should respond and pose as a freelance proctologist requiring dental services and see if he's willing to swap/trade expertise. lol

----------


## slammedfc

very ripe classic, dont miss out 
http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...AdIdZ540599469

----------


## sillysod

http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/cto/4250689031.html

----------


## gretz

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ556566425

Seriously?

----------


## sr20s14zenki

^^ OOPS, slid into a pole, better see if i can find a sucker on kijiji!

fucking kids.

----------


## J.M.

lol last time I looked into it you could import a pretty decent GC8 for $6k without the pole damage..

----------


## bourge73

<http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ523994386>

Ok keep dreaming buddy... Luckily he reduced the price. What a steal. Oh and runs like a Kitten lol.

----------


## Hallowed_point

http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ558161614

----------


## Graham_A_M

> _Originally posted by bourge73_ 
> *&lt;http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ523994386&gt;
> 
> Ok keep dreaming buddy... Luckily he reduced the price. What a steal. Oh and runs like a Kitten lol.*



If he were to take the 1 out in front of the 4500, then someone may be stupid enough to actually call. 
 :Wink:

----------


## G-ZUS

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ558604591

15 year old BMW, crashed, $4500 no low ballers  :ROFL!:  This guy is smoking the good stuff!

----------


## Lex350

^ I really like the part about 3 winter tires and on all season

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

^^ 210KM and no pics of the damage haha. Wow. That thing would be barely worth $4500 without the damage which is probably a lot more to fix than most people realize.

----------


## Feruk

> _Originally posted by rotten42_ 
> *^ I really like the part about 3 winter tires and on all season*



It's not just an all season, it's "the spare" tire.  :crazy nut:

----------


## spikerS

So I found a programmer for my truck on Kijiji for a really good price. I was thinking it was too good to be true.

Sent him an email, he responded pretty quick and gave me his number. I gave him a shout, we talked about it, and I decided I wanted it. Offered him $25 less than he was asking. He agreed to it. He told me he was unavailable for a few days while he was travelling. Said he was going to Edmonton, but would throw it in his truck and call me when he was on his way back and we could meet.

That never happened.

I tried calling and texting him a few times over last week, and he was stone cold ignoring me.

I sent him one final text asking if he was still selling, if not, that was cool, I would try to find another. still no reply.

Finally, I asked Codetrap to try emailing him, just to see if he could get a response. Guess what, he did. He brokered the same deal I did, and met up with him today and picked it up. Awesome!

So then I get this text from him this afternoon, and I included my replies.

----------


## corsvette

^^ like wtf? That's funny!

----------


## JVR1

^^hilarious.. "By proxy"

----------


## amear

^LOL Well played spikers, well played!

----------


## johnlennon

http://classifieds.castanet.net/deta...w_car/1713460/

----------


## khanan

Hiring $10/hr ....No labour work... Must know mac and final cut on Kijiji http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAd?AdId=559009700

----------


## G-ZUS

> _Originally posted by khanan_ 
> *Hiring $10/hr ....No labour work... Must know mac and final cut on Kijiji http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAd?AdId=559009700*




Sounds legit!

----------


## schocker

> We have about 20TB of video to edit
> 
> I will not be paying you for training which would be about 6-8 hours or 1-2 hours depending on your skills



 :ROFL!:

----------


## gretz

I bit

What kind of benefits are you offering?
Can we do share purchasing / stock options?
12 hours a day... How many scheduled breaks are included in that? Is lunch a half hour?
What about bathroom breaks? Is a facility supplied or should I bring a bucket?
What kind of growing opportunities are offered?
At minimum wage to start, what kind of age group are you hoping to hire within?

looking forward to start tomorrow

----------


## sr20s14zenki

> _Originally posted by gretz_ 
> *I bit
> 
> What kind of benefits are you offering?
> Can we do share purchasing / stock options?
> 12 hours a day... How many scheduled breaks are included in that? Is lunch a half hour?
> What about bathroom breaks? Is a facility supplied or should I bring a bucket?
> What kind of growing opportunities are offered?
> At minimum wage to start, what kind of age group are you hoping to hire within?
> ...



Haha genius!!

----------


## spikerS

something tells me it is under that table too...

For giggles, I would show up, and then fall down his stairs and claim WCB benefits...What? You don't have WCB? OHHHHH, this is gonna hurt you real bad! /russelpeters

----------


## CompletelyNumb

> Any school degrees are [email protected] to me... So plzz none of that SAIT or courses [email protected]



Oh golden  :crazy nut:

----------


## Graham_A_M

^Word, most "professional video editors" if there is such a thing, learnt their trade somewhere, so that being said how is it crap that they've been to an institute....? 


Effing idiot. Yeah Id adore coming to work in some east indian dudes basement in the ghetto for $10/hr, yeah count me in.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## TomcoPDR

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-real-esta...AdIdZ562806818




Find this funny. (just my opinion) anyone owning a property, probably wouldn't rent based on the description. But could be just me.

----------


## KrisYYC

> _Originally posted by TomcoPDR_ 
> *http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-real-esta...AdIdZ562806818
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Find this funny. (just my opinion) anyone owning a property, probably wouldn't rent based on the description. But could be just me.*



Probably a group of hen-pecked, pussy whipped dudes who's wives won't let them have a "man" cave.

----------


## bourge73

ummmmm he mad...
<http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ563456162>

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by bourge73_ 
> *ummmmm he mad...
> &lt;http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ563456162&gt;*



What a fucknut...omg my oil gets changed by
a cool dude in a skyline?! synthetic oil = 
iPHONE 5 woah  :crazy nut:

----------


## Graham_A_M

Yeah, just failure on all fronts. Every one. Synthetic oil lasts 25k kms? wow.... news to me, especially coming from some goofs that call themselves "the Lube dudes". :crazy nut:

----------


## khanan

Not sure what he is actually selling, the car or is he endorsing some bs lube company¿

Also, i dont think even castrol 10w60 can last an year, what is this guy on?

----------


## Serria1

They are hiring today at southcenter :Clap:  
http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-jobs-sale...AdIdZ563452594

----------


## natty54

This oil is rated for up to 50,000km or 2 years 

http://www.liqui-moly.de/liquimoly/p...oiladb=web.nsf

----------


## bourge73

Wow the scammers sure are getting smart... :crazy nut:  
<http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ548955580>

----------


## ianmcc

> _Originally posted by bourge73_ 
> *Wow the scammers sure are getting smart... 
> &lt;http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ548955580&gt;*



Car is in Arizona-must have just "borrowed" a picture from the interweb.

http://www.2040cars.com/Toyota/4Runn...miles--729200/

----------


## ianmcc

For s&g I e-mailed "Jane" and we will see how things go.

----------


## relyt92

Found this interesting jetta http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ531237345 


» Click image for larger version

----------


## speedog

So what is so difficult about doing a screen capture and then posting that into this thread as it seems most links to kijiji ads people are posting in this thread as funny have disappeared within a day or two. 

That is unless we are supposed to be finding the " Oops... Too late! This listing was so awesome that it's already gone. Check out other similar ads in your area " message in kijiji to be the amusing part.

----------


## Graham_A_M

> _Originally posted by relyt92_ 
> *Found this interesting jetta http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ531237345 
> 
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Why trade a supposedly "bulletproof" "fast as snot"
Jetta, for something right along the same lines? such as a bone stock Jetta or Golf? I really dont understand his logic there. 

Unless he earnestly enjoys pissing time & money away taking losses on his cars....  :dunno:

----------


## spikerS

^^ Did you miss the part that says he will only race for pinks?

----------


## codetrap

> _Originally posted by speedog_ 
> *So what is so difficult about doing a screen capture and then posting that into this thread as it seems most links to kijiji ads people are posting in this thread as funny have disappeared within a day or two. 
> 
> That is unless we are supposed to be finding the &quot; Oops... Too late! This listing was so awesome that it's already gone. Check out other similar ads in your area &quot; message in kijiji to be the amusing part.*



It's not hard. If someone is using Windows 7 or 8, they can just click on the start button, then click on run, and type SNIP. Or they could Press Alt+Print Screen, then paste it into paint and save it, then attach the pic.

----------


## sillysod

hahaha 10 second car is "one of the cities fastest cars". lol.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by relyt92_ 
> *Found this interesting jetta http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...AdIdZ531237345 
> 
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



It's not my taste but holy  :Shock:  if it actually runs 10's. At least it's not another base 3 series with an M3 bodykit or a riced out honda  :dunno:

----------


## Modelexis

:crazy nut: 

I think I found out why the original motor blew.

----------


## relyt92

> _Originally posted by Hallowed_point_ 
> * 
> 
> It's not my taste but holy  if it actually runs 10's. At least it's not another base 3 series with an M3 bodykit or a riced out honda *



 I think a stock GTR runs low 11's, I don't expect this Jetta could hit 10's without AWD

----------


## btimbit

> _Originally posted by Hallowed_point_ 
> * 
> 
> It's not my taste but holy  if it actually runs 10's. At least it's not another base 3 series with an M3 bodykit or a riced out honda *



You know I'm familiar with Jetta's :Wink:  He's making up numbers, that one's not going to have any more than 350hp. No way in hell he's making 468hp with a gt28 and uni 630cc. Still a solid build, but not what he claims. Haven't heard of that other turbo he claims he swaps in for going to the track, but even if it does produce 600hp his tune is a massive bottleneck there. Not to mention FWD, he's not going anywhere until 3rd or 4rth gear in that thing. Definitely not a drag car.

TL;DR he's full of shit. But that said it does still look like a fairly decent build. Car appears solidly built, but the owner seems like an absolute moron, that's what'd stop me from giving it any further looks. Certainly not '10.68 fastest street car in calgary'

----------


## bourge73

<http://www.kijiji.ca/v-auto-detailin...ationFlag=true>

Someone else can screen grab it I am old and dumb leave me alone lol

----------


## ddduke

> _Originally posted by bourge73_ 
> *&lt;http://www.kijiji.ca/v-auto-detailin...ationFlag=true&gt;
> 
> Someone else can screen grab it I am old and dumb leave me alone lol*



I think that's actually pretty smart of them. There's tons of people out there that buy those $50 packages and expect a $300 interior clean. At least this way you can't expect the best of the best.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by ddduke_ 
> * 
> 
> I think that's actually pretty smart of them. There's tons of people out there that buy those $50 packages and expect a $300 interior clean. At least this way you can't expect the best of the best.*



 :Clap:  I can't justify spending $300 on something I can do myself but for $50 I'd seriously consider it!

----------


## n1zm0

:ROFL!:  trying his earnest to get rid of it

» Click image for larger version

----------


## gretz

Intake and Exhaust = 60hp boyeeeeeee lol

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by n1zm0_ 
> * trying his earnest to get rid of it
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Haha, usually I don't like these type of ads but I found this one to be excellent.

----------


## kvg

A friend of mines ad for his vette

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/c...ades/562702877

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by kvg_ 
> *A friend of mines ad for his vette
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/c...ades/562702877*



Wow..had me going! I know a whole ton of guys who have "had" to sell their cobra, wrx etc. You're with the WRONG woman if you have to give up all your toys imo!

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *Haha, usually I don't like these type of ads but I found this one to be excellent.*



Same..love the pictures and asking price  :ROFL!:

----------


## sr20s14zenki

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-tires-rims/ca...ationFlag=true


Somebody's been into the glue......lol not high end name, no offsets or nice chrome lips, just plain jane wheels....1200$....yah ok.

----------


## woodywoodford

^^ But they're forged!!!!

----------


## G-ZUS

^^ Crack is one hell of a drug!

----------


## ormhelmanuel

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-clothing-men/...ationFlag=true

----------


## snowcat

^ fuck that's funny. Look at the place he's in hahaha

----------


## relyt92

> _Originally posted by btimbit_ 
> * 
> 
> You know I'm familiar with Jetta's He's making up numbers, that one's not going to have any more than 350hp. No way in hell he's making 468hp with a gt28 and uni 630cc. Still a solid build, but not what he claims. Haven't heard of that other turbo he claims he swaps in for going to the track, but even if it does produce 600hp his tune is a massive bottleneck there. Not to mention FWD, he's not going anywhere until 3rd or 4rth gear in that thing. Definitely not a drag car.
> 
> TL;DR he's full of shit. But that said it does still look like a fairly decent build. Car appears solidly built, but the owner seems like an absolute moron, that's what'd stop me from giving it any further looks. Certainly not '10.68 fastest street car in calgary'*



 Would you look at it with a NEW ENGINE? 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## gretz

Supercharger 5lb boost chip, fuck ya

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by ormhelmanuel_ 
> *http://www.kijiji.ca/v-clothing-men/...ationFlag=true*



Dirtbag with a smoke in his lips flossin' counterfeit
gucci crap? NE? Yep. Not surprising!

----------


## quick_scar

Someone screen shot these pics for me.

Best Snorkel ever!!!


http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/c...ationFlag=true

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by Hallowed_point_ 
> *
> 
> Wow..had me going! I know a whole ton of guys who have &quot;had&quot; to sell their cobra, wrx etc. You're with the WRONG woman if you have to give up all your toys imo!*



true that. find a woman who encourages you to buy more toys.

 :Pooosie:

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by ekguy_ 
> * 
> 
> true that. find a woman who encourages you to buy more toys.
> 
> *



Hell no. You know how expensive that gets? Believe me, you need a good set of brakes when it comes to hobby cars.

----------


## cyra1ax

> _Originally posted by quick_scar_ 
> *Someone screen shot these pics for me.
> 
> Best Snorkel ever!!!
> 
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/c...ationFlag=true*



Done.
 :thumbs up: 
Insane snorkel for reference:

----------


## toyboy88

Post this (free ad):



Then get this reply:




1. Listed where I live
2. Explained they are 'broken' (ie. as-is)
3. Said leave name/number, text to arrange.

Didn't think I could be any clearer...?
Oh humanity!

 :dunno: 
/facepalm

----------


## Redlined_8000

> _Originally posted by toyboy88_ 
> *Post this (free ad):
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Listed where I live
> 2. Explained they are 'broken' (ie. as-is)
> 3. Said leave name/number, text to arrange.
> 
> ...




What is the point of posting free stuff like that on Kijiji anyway? People are just going to waste your time. Post it on Beyond someone will pick it up and there will be less hassle... Or better yet just garbage them.

By the way sorry my frustration is not directed to you it is directed to all the retarded kijiji people that think that they are getting a free pair of new headphones and they probably expect you to deliver it on top of that lol

----------


## italianstylez

4000$ iPhone 5 
Hey, I've got an iPhone 5 with the app. Called flappy birds. No scratches on the phone, comes with an otter box, and what not. Serious inquiries only. Case in photos not included. Will trade for an rhd car like a Nissan skyline.



White iPhone 5 16g/ flappy birds. on Kijiji http://edmonton.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAd?AdId=571251680

----------


## MalibuStacy

:ROFL!:

----------


## khanan

> _Originally posted by italianstylez_ 
> *4000$ iPhone 5 
> Hey, I've got an iPhone 5 with the app. Called flappy birds. No scratches on the phone, comes with an otter box, and what not. Serious inquiries only. Case in photos not included. Will trade for an rhd car like a Nissan skyline.
> 
> 
> 
> White iPhone 5 16g/ flappy birds. on Kijiji http://edmonton.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAd?AdId=571251680*



I have an ipod with flappy bird, you think I could get 2k for it?

or possible trade for a skyline?

----------


## Graham_A_M

> _Originally posted by italianstylez_ 
> *4000$ iPhone 5 
> Hey, I've got an iPhone 5 with the app. Called flappy birds. No scratches on the phone, comes with an otter box, and what not. Serious inquiries only. Case in photos not included. Will trade for an rhd car like a Nissan skyline.
> 
> 
> 
> White iPhone 5 16g/ flappy birds. on Kijiji http://edmonton.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAd?AdId=571251680*



I wish people wouldn't feed these made-up idiotic obvious troll ads like this one.

----------


## gretz

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/c...ationFlag=true

clutch is in very good condition...

----------


## J.M.

> _Originally posted by gretz_ 
> *http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/c...ationFlag=true
> 
> clutch is in very good condition...*



 :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:

----------


## n1zm0

> _Originally posted by gretz_ 
> *http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/c...ationFlag=true
> 
> clutch is in very good condition...*



» Click image for larger version 

look at that awesome mugen steering wheel too

----------


## btimbit

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-customer-serv...ationFlag=true

----------


## sr20s14zenki

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/c...ationFlag=true

wtf, has drift tax gone up? 

Wouldnt give him 800$ for that piece of shit.

----------


## corsvette



----------


## sillysod

Not Kijiji.... eBay.

I saved a screen shot because you know it's going to get taken down.



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fashion-Clas...item19ea1e43c7

----------


## bourge73

sweet paid $5000 get them now for the low low price of only $1550.....

<http://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-image.ht...ationFlag=true>

----------


## Graham_A_M

^ LMAO, aren't those the speakers sold from the back of van that hustles people in parking lots? The Sony Receiver is the only thing worth looking at. Those speakers alone are just crap. I'd honestly give him $200-250 for that, $1500? uh... yeah... :crazy nut:

----------


## NRGie

Found this on reddit

http://jackson.craigslist.org/cto/4395011293.html


» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version

----------


## Graham_A_M

^ Yeah since, you know... *everybody* wants the Crown Vic he has...  :crazy nut:  
LS motor? built by him? Does he mean a Chevy LS series? If so, he must have done some pretty stetchy "mods" to limit it to 300hp.

----------


## Tik-Tok

kijiji ad is down, but google cache still has it  :ROFL!:  

http://webcache.googleusercontent.co...&ct=clnk&gl=ca

----------


## bourge73

<http://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-image.ht...ationFlag=true>

Sweeeet

----------


## speedog

> _Originally posted by bourge73_ 
> *&lt;http://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-image.ht...ationFlag=true&gt;
> 
> Sweeeet*



Ad's first pic...
» Click image for larger version

----------


## woovic

Link:
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/c...-suv/576706586 

Pics:

----------


## Maxt

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/m...ationFlag=true

To much F&F.

----------


## Maxt

screen shot

----------


## schurchill39

Kijiji link here 

I was looking for a lawnmower and somehow this ended up in the mix.

----------


## schurchill39

Screen shot

----------


## xnvy

Beauty.




> For sale is super modified 95 civic. Cool and fancy, lots designing been put into it. 
> 
> 17inch rims
> Racing seat inside
> Aftermarket cd and sub system in the trunk
> All things u can see in picture
> Very good running condition with no issues, 
> Mach checked out all the time
> Active status
> ...

----------


## Go4Long

"Mach Checked Out All The Time" uhhh...wat?

----------


## corsvette

:Big Grin:   :Clap:

----------


## tha_bandit

Seemed funny:




> Private divorce sale..not a dealer Weel maintained car with no history at all Mature owner This car was use mostly for touring...It has been driven all the way to Mexico and back, seen the California coast a few times, been to NewBrunswick... Vancouver Island....... 90% of the driving has been with the top down!!! It is absolutely a blast...even after 15hrs of driving I am still comfortable enough to push for another 5 hrs... 
> 
> Car has a K&N filter removed from Jerome Iginlas Porsche...



LINK

----------


## Graham_A_M

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-classic-cars/...ationFlag=true




> 1982 Toyota trekker, marlin crawler dual T-case, 4 cyl, 5 speed,* rare model made in partnership between Toyota and Winnebago*, 4 link coil sprung rear, lifted, wheels not as pictured, title marked as salvage due to city of calgary impound , MINT frame, runs well, lots of details I am missing. No low ballers, no cheques, no email transfers cash only sold as is, currently in steel wheels (rollers) I only will consider offers in person no email offers please



I didn't know that about these older one's, wow thats quite the deal killer now that I know that. 
 :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:

----------


## xnvy

^I thought he was lying. He isn't. Still not worth $3k.

----------


## gyromonkey

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/c...ationFlag=true

Every thing works, Even the cup holders...... Oh yeah it needs a new engine lol

----------


## Graham_A_M

> _Originally posted by xnvy_ 
> *^I thought he was lying. He isn't. Still not worth $3k.*



Yeah, Im just speechless that a car company would have worked a joint partnership with a frickin' RV manufacturer to build that... its like.... 

 :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## gretz

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/r...ationFlag=true

intake, header, exhaust, chipped ecu = 290whp... pretty decent gains and likely the highest hp NA honda in alberta... dont miss this

----------


## sr20s14zenki

> _Originally posted by gretz_ 
> *http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/r...ationFlag=true
> 
> intake, header, exhaust, chipped ecu = 290whp... pretty decent gains and likely the highest hp NA honda in alberta... dont miss this*




Dc pistons. Never heard of those. Apparently has those AND factory forged internals. 700 km to a tank too...wow. Most power and best mileage. What a steal.

----------


## J.M.

> _Originally posted by gretz_ 
> *http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/r...ationFlag=true
> 
> intake, header, exhaust, chipped ecu = 290whp... pretty decent gains and likely the highest hp NA honda in alberta... dont miss this*



on my way to pick it up right now, see you guys at race wars this friday

----------


## gretz

no you're not, i've been messaging him lol... 

so far,

built himself
meant cp, not dc
no receipts
no measurements taken during build
Cam at lightspeed says it should be in the 290whp area, no dyno
no tune
no wideband, he doesn't know what that is

sounds like its a steal

----------


## G-ZUS

> _Originally posted by xnvy_ 
> *Beauty.
> 
> *



looks like someone got duped with it

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by gretz_ 
> *no you're not, i've been messaging him lol... 
> 
> so far,
> 
> built himself
> meant cp, not dc
> no receipts
> no measurements taken during build
> ...



can you ask him what tires he has that are worth over $2k?  :ROFL!:  

...after you cut my spacers though.... do that first  :Whipped:

----------


## xnvy

G-ZUS: Oh jeez. I can't tell whether I should feel bad for the guy or  :ROFL!:  because he earned it when purchased that car.

----------


## roll_over

I see that civic everyday shitty for the buyer

----------


## Graham_A_M

> _Originally posted by xnvy_ 
> *G-ZUS: Oh jeez. I can't tell whether I should feel bad for the guy or  because he earned it when purchased that car.*



Ouch, what does a Salvage title connotate? its essentially un-usuable? Sorry Ive never dealt with a salvage vehicle before, just a written off bike, that was it. 

Fuck, that didn't last long.  :Shock:

----------


## corsvette

> _Originally posted by Graham_A_M_ 
> * 
> 
> Ouch, what does a Salvage title connotate? its essentially un-usuable? Sorry Ive never dealt with a salvage vehicle before, just a written off bike, that was it. 
> 
> Fuck, that didn't last long. *




Pretty picky inspections. I doubt anybody would pass anything lowered or modded.

----------


## dexlargo

^^After a serious collision, there's three types of title in Alberta: Salvage, rebuilt and non-repairable. Salvage means it can be rebuilt but must pass an inspection, Rebuilt means it has passed that inspection and is now legal, and non-repairable means it's ineligible and no matter what you do to it the government won't let you drive it.

On salvage title: My brother just bought a salvage car from the US - a 2013 (I think) G37 with only about 3000 miles on it. It had a "rebuilt" title in the US, meaning it had been repaired, passed an inspection and was legal to drive there.

When he got it here, the province required it to pass their inspection too - they didn't care about the US certification.

They went over it with a fine-toothed comb. My brother told me that it's required to be within something like 0.5 mm of original specs on a bunch of measurements they do, and lots of the car has to be completely OEM and in 100% condition with no damage whatsoever. 

One expensive example: When the dudes in the US repaired the car, part of the damage was a bent metal tab coming off the subframe that a radiator bracket attached to. When rebuilt in the US, they replaced the bent tab by cutting it off and welding another tab on. But, in Alberta, the subframe that they welded the tab to is required to be 100% OEM spec and because this one had a weld on it, it failed the inspection. Apparently the inspector said he had zero safety concerns about the repair, but he had no discretion and it had to be replaced. So my brother got a brand new subframe part and had it installed. You can also use used parts, but they have to be within OEM specs and in perfect condition.

There were a couple of other minor things that failed the inspection too, but they all added up. It could have been much worse though - The inspector was actually pretty impressed with the work done in the US. All told, I think my brother spent an unexpected $4-5,000.00 on repairs to get it to pass the salvage inspection so that he can drive it on the road here.

So back to the ad - the guy in the Kijiji ad reselling believed the guy represented the car as having already passed the salvage inspections when really it hadn't. It probably needs a shitload of work done to it to pass.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by xnvy_ 
> *G-ZUS: Oh jeez. I can't tell whether I should feel bad for the guy or  because he earned it when purchased that car.*



A $50 carproof report would have saved him thousands. I don't feel sorry for him.

----------


## J.M.

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> * 
> 
> A $50 carproof report would have saved him thousands. I don't feel sorry for him.*



He should have just gone to a registry and bought an Alberta vehicle information report ($20?). Would have told him if it was active, salvage, or rebuilt titled right away. I've purchased a couple of them online as well.

----------


## G-ZUS

:crazy nut:   :dunno:   :English:

----------


## quick_scar

KIJIJI Link

----------


## dirtsniffer

New ceramic brakes...... lol

----------


## 2000Accord

Gotto admit, this ad caught my eye and made me laugh.
I am tempted to respond to the ad and ask the guy if that is his wife in the picture.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-hockey/calgar...ationFlag=true

----------


## johnlennon

http://forums.beyond.ca/st/300700/of...unnies-thread/

----------


## shakalaka

The ad doesn't deserve its own thread.....

----------


## TomcoPDR

> _Originally posted by 2000Accord_ 
> *Gotto admit, this ad caught my eye and made me laugh.
> I am tempted to respond to the ad and ask the guy if that is his wife in the picture.
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-hockey/calgar...ationFlag=true*



What would you do if it was the guys wife?

How do u know person in the pic isn't a dude

----------


## Dalking

> _Originally posted by TomcoPDR_ 
> * 
> 
> What would you do if it was the guys wife?
> 
> How do u know person in the pic isn't a dude*



 then dude has a nice ass

----------


## ddduke

someone should screenshot this for me:
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/c...ationFlag=true

Spent $40000 on motor, paint, and wheels? Curious what exactly he got done for that kind of money and 700hp, I'm sure that's an accurate number. I texted him saying I was interested and would like to see some work receipts as well as maybe a dyno sheet, no response.

----------


## DEATH2000

> _Originally posted by ddduke_ 
> *someone should screenshot this for me:
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/c...ationFlag=true
> 
> Spent $40000 on motor, paint, and wheels? Curious what exactly he got done for that kind of money and 700hp, I'm sure that's an accurate number. I texted him saying I was interested and would like to see some work receipts as well as maybe a dyno sheet, no response.*



Probably a typo, just like "moter". I dont take anyone serious when they type their entire ad in caps.

----------


## Ruggzy_McTuggz

> _Originally posted by ddduke_ 
> *someone should screenshot this for me:
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/c...ationFlag=true
> 
> Spent $40000 on motor, paint, and wheels? Curious what exactly he got done for that kind of money and 700hp, I'm sure that's an accurate number. I texted him saying I was interested and would like to see some work receipts as well as maybe a dyno sheet, no response.*



The "Moter [sic], Paint & Wheels" cost $4500, the Tranny cost $35500 plus the cost of feeding & housing a 6'2 she-man named Lashonda

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

^sounds fairly common as far as kijiji goes, people wanting dat sweet sweet rock bottom price  :ROFL!:  the response afterwards will tell you if it's a scam or not.....or if the full email is [email protected] you might as well skip it

----------


## G-ZUS

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> *Trying to decide if I should reply to this:
> 
> &quot;Is your car still for sale,tell me your final price await your response Asap via my email address([email protected])&quot;
> 
> It seems scammy...*



I get those when im selling anything  :Bang Head:

----------


## Modelexis

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-sport-bikes/c...ationFlag=true



nice tire shine on your sport bike tires... :crazy nut:

----------


## cyra1ax

> Hi im selling my 2008 Suzuki gsxr 600 yellow in colour and in *flawless condition* .



Two paragraphs after:




> Rebuilt status



 :ROFL!:

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## sr20s14zenki

Looks more like a weak attempt at trolling than anything...lol

I was just getting rid of my 2000 forester S, and i got a text "saw your add, willing to pay 700$ above what your asking price, please contact me via email" 

fags

i wont lie, i texted back to the scammer "fuck your mother" 
as i always do (=

----------


## J.M.

> _Originally posted by sr20s14zenki_ 
> *Looks more like a weak attempt at trolling than anything...lol
> 
> I was just getting rid of my 2000 forester S, and i got a text &quot;saw your add, willing to pay 700$ above what your asking price, please contact me via email&quot; 
> 
> fags
> 
> i wont lie, i texted back to the scammer &quot;fuck your mother&quot; 
> as i always do (=*



lol fuck I always get these texts when I have stuff for sale on kijiji. I just block the number from my phone. It's always some random area code too haha

----------


## R154

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/c...ationFlag=true


Jesus

----------


## quick_scar

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/c...obo/1018818818

You want 12,500 for a 22 year old car with 130,000KM on it and its not even turbo??? (Its supercharged but everyone knows turbo is better  :Drama:  )

What really gets me is the first part of the video........ He is attaching his broken, fixed with zip ties, front lip to the car with more zip ties...  :Bang Head:   :Bang Head:   :Bang Head:   :Bang Head:  

If I am going to give you that kind of money, that car better be mint, or those zip ties made of gold.

----------


## J.M.

wrecked  :Cry:  



http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/c...ationFlag=true

----------


## Redlined_8000

^^ sucks to be that guy.... I heard he was drifting in a parking lot trying to show off. He paid like 35k for that car too.... Live and learn.

----------


## Redlined_8000

double post.

----------


## J.M.

> _Originally posted by Redlined_8000_ 
> *^^ sucks to be that guy.... I heard he was drifting in a parking lot trying to show off. He paid like 35k for that car too.... Live and learn.*



Lol well in that case  :facepalm:  

Is that thing salvageable? I see jdm tuners selling r34 rear clips and front end parts. Probably a ton of work and $$ though.

----------


## mr2mike

I wouldn't touch it J.M. Looks mighty similar to another wrecked white car that you bought.  :Pooosie:  
$15K is a lot to spend on a salvage vehicle. End up paying more to fix it than what he bought it for. Insurance prob gave him $15K and he's trying to recoupe the rest.

----------


## Canmorite

> _Originally posted by Redlined_8000_ 
> *^^ sucks to be that guy.... I heard he was drifting in a parking lot trying to show off. He paid like 35k for that car too.... Live and learn.*



Drifting in a parking lot  :ROFL!:  Hard to feel sorry for the guy, but damn what a loss.

----------


## J.M.

> _Originally posted by mr2mike_ 
> *I wouldn't touch it J.M. Looks mighty similar to another wrecked white car that you bought.  
> $15K is a lot to spend on a salvage vehicle. End up paying more to fix it than what he bought it for. Insurance prob gave him $15K and he's trying to recoupe the rest.*



haha fuck that car  :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:

----------


## Graham_A_M

Jesus, that was one costly drift. I don't feel sorry when I see drifters destroy their cars, it happens all the time, you get into that sport almost expecting it to happen.

----------


## cyra1ax

This one's a gem...




> Have you ever found yourself leaving an April Wine Concert with an unscrupulous woman/man and had no place to go to continue the party? Or have you ever drank way too much Jager and Fireball and stumbled away from the campfire with only a rain soaked half collapsed tent or a small cramped Honda Civic to sleep in? Well have I got a solution for you my friend! I have for sale right now this vintage 1989 Dodge B250 van complete with everything you will need to party hard and look good while doing it! Painted flat black to keep you under the radar when trying to avoid the man and his devious stares. A kicking sound system to crank Nazareth and BTO at stentorian levels. A spacious double sized mattress to sleep off the party or to keep it going if you know what I mean wink wink. The van maintains the party while sill remaining classy with newly installed hardwood floors. This van even comes complete with new Mickey Thompson Baja tires to get you down even the gnarliest of roads!
> 
> This van will also come with: 
> -Bobble head Jesus, for when you need help driving. He can take the wheel! 
> -Alpine Head unit CD player 
> -Bazooka Tube sub system! Boom! 
> -A spare tire! its a Pirelli! No big deal! 
> -Jack all 
> -Half a bottle of Stetson by Sierra cologne 
> ...

----------


## MalibuStacy

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-classic-cars/...ationFlag=true

Never thought I'd see one of these for sale in the Calgary area

----------


## corsvette

> _Originally posted by MalibuStacy_ 
> *http://www.kijiji.ca/v-classic-cars/...ationFlag=true
> 
> Never thought I'd see one of these for sale in the Calgary area*



I owned that car for many years! Hardly ever drove it so I sold it last year. They are very unique, I always had people asking me about it.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by corsvette_ 
> * I owned that car for many years! Hardly ever drove it so I sold it last year. They are very unique, I always had people asking me about it.*



I actually really like it. First one Ive seen. Great styling for the era.

----------


## Graham_A_M

^ word, I kind of want it actually. I had no idea they were hand made, holy shit, rare cars to be sure. For 5k I'd gladly swoop that up

----------


## Rocket1k78

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-tires-rims/ca...ationFlag=true

----------


## Hallowed_point

^^LOL how'd I know that would read NE before I even double checked. Probably belongs to a Sudanese dude who runs them on his 90's pontiac/oldsmobile. Almost tempted to message seller.

----------


## corsvette

> _Originally posted by Rocket1k78_ 
> *http://www.kijiji.ca/v-tires-rims/ca...ationFlag=true*



$8750!?  :crazy nut:

----------


## austic

> _Originally posted by corsvette_ 
> * 
> 
> $8750!? *



NE

Edit noticed the NE call out above... LOL

----------


## sr20s14zenki

LOL they are gold colored, so they MUST be gold.

----------


## lilmira

Gold tires!? You don't even get the wheels? 5 bolt circles? I think my bolts may be squares.  :dunno:

----------


## Rocket1k78

> _Originally posted by lilmira_ 
> *Gold tires!? You don't even get the wheels? 5 bolt circles? I think my bolts may be squares. *



Im still wondering if this ad is even real. Gold rims for $9k, located in the NE and using the term "5 bolt circles". Theres just too much fail in such a simple ad lol.

----------


## codetrap

I was curious, so I looked up the rims. They appear to be Asanti A/F series. However, on all the ones on their website they have a crest. Not just the name. I'm betting they're knockoffs.

----------


## the_game22

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-health-specia...ationFlag=true

----------


## snowcat

> _Originally posted by the_game22_ 
> *http://www.kijiji.ca/v-health-specia...ationFlag=true*




So true I can't stand Kijiji and all the people asking for free stuff

----------


## funkedelic2

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/l...dan/1024968217

This beauty can be had for the low price of 50k!

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by funkedelic2_ 
> *http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/l...dan/1024968217
> 
> This beauty can be had for the low price of 50k!*



 love those mercs but that price is absolutely outrageous 2-3 grand tops. What is someone in Lethbridge doing with that to begin with lol

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by funkedelic2_ 
> *http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/l...dan/1024968217
> 
> This beauty can be had for the low price of 50k!*



Must be the custom paint job on that front right quarter! It's art!

----------


## sdevils15

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-buy-sell-othe...ationFlag=true

----------


## bspot

> _Originally posted by funkedelic2_ 
> *http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/l...dan/1024968217
> 
> This beauty can be had for the low price of 50k!*



Accidental extra zero. They fixed it.

----------


## jaylo

Priceless. Outcome was she bought a used one from the dealer with "extended warranty" and possibly other dealer profit fees

HER
From: Arlene([email protected]) 
I am buying the model asap...I have another white one with 14000kms and they are selling to me for $62000 an just seen yours and love the black...with brown...if you will accept the $62000 I would like to buy yours. I don't need financing and would like to get it asap. Thanks, Arlene

ME:
Sorry they are two different vehicles so I do not get your justification that both are worth 62K (might as well settle with that white one)

HER
Sorry you don't understand? If you have 2 identical vehicles and a dealership is selling for less.... YOUR'S is priced high obviously if a dealer is less???...pretty simple. Im glad to get the white one as it will be much less issues....hence the fact yours has likely been for sale for a while and will be if you don't intend on negotiating or being cooperative and reasonable.

ME:
Although they are the same vehicle model, packages installed can be different, KMs, and condition, so the definition of "identical" vehicles does not apply in this case. If both were brand new on the dealer showroom, then your concept works. I understand you are trying to hassle for a deal, but no thanks to your 62K. 

HER:
Thats too bad ...and good luck.

ME:
Good luck on your 62K, hope it goes a long way

HER:
Purchasing as we speak from a great salesman Lol! for 2k less as they are adding extended warranty ...Excellent! Glad you help me make the correct decision, thanks!

Oh ya, now you can compete against the same one on kijiji in Edmonton that is listed for $65K and he will also accept $62....LOl.....Typical!

ME:
Great, why extended warranty? They come with 4 year or 80000km from factory

What else did the salesman add to give you as a "deal"? Based from the "extended warranty" email you sent me, seems like your money is being well spent directly to the dealer's profit margin and commission


She/He has yet to reply...  :Clap:

----------


## G-ZUS

> _Originally posted by Hallowed_point_ 
> * love those mercs but that price is absolutely outrageous 2-3 grand tops. What is someone in Lethbridge doing with that to begin with lol*



1000 would be pushing it for that pos

----------


## G-ZUS

> _Originally posted by jaylo_ 
> *Priceless. Outcome was she bought a used one from the dealer with &quot;extended warranty&quot; and possibly other dealer profit fees
> 
> HER
> From: Arlene([email protected]) 
> I am buying the model asap...I have another white one with 14000kms and they are selling to me for $62000 an just seen yours and love the black...with brown...if you will accept the $62000 I would like to buy yours. I don't need financing and would like to get it asap. Thanks, Arlene
> 
> ME:
> Sorry they are two different vehicles so I do not get your justification that both are worth 62K (might as well settle with that white one)
> ...




What are you trying to sell him/her/it for 62k?

----------


## spike98

> _Originally posted by snowcat_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> So true I can't stand Kijiji and all the people asking for free stuff*



THIS shit pisses me off the most...

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-community-oth...ationFlag=true

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## spike98

> _Originally posted by Rat Fink_ 
> * 
> 
> Look at her Facebook account. She was in Thailand this past April. She has 76,000 in student loans and 15K on a line of credit. She's an idiot, plain and simple. She chose good times over her education. I can see why nobody has given her a dime!*



I know, thats what pisses me off! It looks like she JUST got back from a North Vancouver a few days before the ad.

Thailand in April 2014
Philippines in June of 2013
UK in January 2012

Looks like she could have paid for her last year by just avoiding the trips...

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by spike98_ 
> * 
> 
> I know, thats what pisses me off!
> 
> Thailand in April 2014
> Philippines in June of 2013
> UK in January 2012
> 
> Looks like she could have paid for her last year by just avoiding the trips...*



Saw that too so I reported her ad. No free rides  :Smilie:

----------


## jaylo

> _Originally posted by G-ZUS_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> What are you trying to sell him/her/it for 62k?*



Trying to sell one of my vehicles

----------


## codetrap

> _Originally posted by spike98_ 
> * 
> 
> THIS shit pisses me off the most...
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-community-oth...ationFlag=true*



 What pisses you off? Links that don't work? 

For the love of Noodles. SCREENCAP and upload the image of the ad.

----------


## jaylo

HER:
Yes your correct with the exception he didn't charge me :Wink:  and I am glad you agree its a great deal...

Recap
1. emails me saying there's a white one similar to mine for sale (I searched Autotrader and Kijiji and did not find one) Offers me the same asking price
2. told her that they are different model/package, kms, etc... and no thanks to her offer
3. bitches about why she won't give the vehicle to her
4. "buys" the mystery white one and "brags" about how she got a deal with extended warranty
5. told her they come with factory warranty up to 4 years/80KM

I still do not know if this vehicle she bought even exists, probably a tactic most people use in kijiji "hey that one which is the same as yours is 7K less"

----------


## Graham_A_M

^ yeah I wouldn't waste your time or care in the least. If this mystery vehicle exists, why would any potential buyer waste your time if they feel the "other one" is a better deal? It's like, fuck off already  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  don't waste my time you fucking moron

----------


## carson blocks

It might be annoying, but I'd rather deal with someone like that who offers you 89% of asking price and gives a comparable car as a reason (valid comparison or not), than the typical Kijiji loser who offers 50% of your asking price for no reason other than being from the NE.

----------


## n1zm0

> _Originally posted by codetrap_ 
> *For the love of Noodles. SCREENCAP and upload the image of the ad.*



 :Werd!:

----------


## ddduke

Have a weird obsession with these old Toyotas and stumbled across this gem:

He's asking nearly 2 k for a written off rolla and claims he won't sell it to anyone with bad grammar.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/c...ationFlag=true

Someone should screenshot this

----------


## relyt92

> _Originally posted by ddduke_ 
> *Have a weird obsession with these old Toyotas and stumbled across this gem:
> 
> He's asking nearly 2 k for a written off rolla and claims he won't sell it to anyone with bad grammar.
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/c...ationFlag=true
> 
> Someone should screenshot this*



» Click image for larger version

----------


## xnvy

There's no bad grammar claim  :Frown:

----------


## ddduke

> _Originally posted by xnvy_ 
> *There's no bad grammar claim *



Shit, must have been a beyonder cause it used to say something along the lines of:

I won't sell this car to anyone with bad grammar. If you don't know the difference between 'your' 'you're' 'their' 'there' and 'they're' then you aren't smart enough to appreciate this car. blah blah blah and went on some rant.

----------


## Graham_A_M

^ Perhaps he's right, as were clearly not smart enough to see such amazing value in a shit beat soon to be 30 year old written off rusty Toyota.  :crazy nut: 

Oh but wait, it has a black top, so surely its worth it then...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## xnvy

What am I looking at...

----------


## Graham_A_M

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/c...ationFlag=true

Wont even be able to tell it from the real thing, damn why would anybody sell something so awesome?

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

You should lose a user point if you don't screen capture the ads in this thread. 

 :Pooosie:

----------


## Canmorite

Not Kijiji, but hilarious to see this among other race cars for sale  :ROFL!:  

http://www.race-cars.com/carsales/ot...92986794ss.htm

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## ExtraSlow

That guy should go to jail. Or at least be reported to ESRD. 
[email protected]
If anyone feels like finding the location info from the guy, they should send that info to the authorities as well. Based on another advert by the same poster, it appears this persons phone number is 403-402-9600 and they live at postal code T2C 2M7. 

Wonder if he left his plates on the truck? RCMP might even be interested.

----------


## speedog

> _Originally posted by JRSC00LUDE_ 
> *You should lose a user point if you don't screen capture the ads in this thread. 
> 
> *



Great idea - not that difficult to screen capture something and share it on beyond so we can all enjoy the hilarity long after the ads are gone but alas, your suggestion obviously isn't getting through to people. Case in point - only 1 of the previous 8 linked ad's was screen captured and even then, it was done by someone who didn't actually post the original link. Even better, 7 of the 8 previous linked ads are all dead which further proves your point.

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by speedog_ 
> * 
> Great idea - not that difficult to screen capture something and share it on beyond so we can all enjoy the hilarity long after the ads are gone but alas, your suggestion obviously isn't getting through to people. Case in point - only 1 of the previous 8 linked ad's was screen captured and even then, it was done by someone who didn't actually post the original link. Even better, 7 of the 8 previous linked ads are all dead which further proves your point.*



People having been saying that since page 2. It's hilarious how oblivious people can be  :Frown:

----------


## speedog

More difficult than rocket science apparently?

----------


## codetrap

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *That guy should go to jail. Or at least be reported to ESRD. 
> [email protected]
> If anyone feels like finding the location info from the guy, they should send that info to the authorities as well. Based on another advert by the same poster, it appears this persons phone number is 403-402-9600 and they live at postal code T2C 2M7. 
> 
> Wonder if he left his plates on the truck? RCMP might even be interested.*

----------


## codetrap

Click in the Windows key, in the command box type in SNIP, then select the area you want to capture, and click SNIP. Then save the image. In the bottom of the reply window on beyond, there is an ATTACH IMAGE button. Use it and attach the image you just took.

The guy's other ADs

----------


## speedog

codetrap, you're making it look difficult as opposed to...

----------


## Graham_A_M

> _Originally posted by codetrap_ 
> *Click in the Windows key, in the command box type in SNIP, then select the area you want to capture, and click SNIP. Then save the image. In the bottom of the reply window on beyond, there is an ATTACH IMAGE button. Use it and attach the image you just took.
> 
> The guy's other ADs*



 Ah, so that's how you do it. Sweet. I'll do that next time

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## speedog

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> * 
> 
> I have a feeling that it isn't the posters truck. The guy probably saw it out there and thought it would be funny to stick it on Kijiji. It looks like it had been there for a while when the picture was taken.
> 
> My guess is that whomever actually drove the truck in there was either a complete idiot, or stole it.
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive me if I didn't go through 50 pages to find that suggestion *



Then just stick to rocket science.  :Smilie:

----------


## ExtraSlow

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> * I have a feeling that it isn't the posters truck. The guy probably saw it out there and thought it would be funny to stick it on Kijiji. It looks like it had been there for a while when the picture was taken.
> 
> My guess is that whomever actually drove the truck in there was either a complete idiot, or stole it.*



 Good point, not any way for a civilian to prove that the guy who posted that owns the truck or is the guy who drove it in there. However, any LEO could run the VIN and know who's truck it was, and see if it's been reported stolen, and hopefully arrange for a recovery.

Also, if the guy who posted just stumbled across that out in the backcountry, hopefully he noted the location and reported it to the authorities.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## mr2mike

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-classic-cars/...ationFlag=true

----------


## speedog

And that's why screen captures should be done, otherwise we would lose kijiji picture gems like the one above once the ad is gone.

Thx mr2mike.

----------


## 78si

> _Originally posted by mr2mike_ 
> *http://www.kijiji.ca/v-classic-cars/...ationFlag=true*



15min from my home town :ROFL!:  

No hutterite colonies near by :dunno:

----------


## speedog

> _Originally posted by 78si_ 
> *15min from my home town 
> 
> No hutterite colonies near by*



Hutterites don't wear hats like that and you'll never see a Hutterite in jeans either. Never the less, great photo.

----------


## mr2mike

> _Originally posted by 78si_ 
> * 
> 
> 15min from my home town 
> 
> No hutterite colonies near by*



So you're telling me you're related....  :Wink: 

Also if anyone wants this car, 78si can pick it up on his next trip back home.

----------


## Lex350

City of Champions sign for sale

----------


## mr2mike

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-health-beauty...tre/1010509470

----------


## Canucks3322

I don't get it. ...^

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by Canucks3322_ 
> *I don't get it. ...^*



 :facepalm:   :ROFL!:

----------


## gqmw

Was selling a few movie tickets, listed them for like $9 each.

HER: Hi, Just movie? Any drinks or popcorn with it? If I take 4, how much will you part with it? If it's reasonable enough, we will get it from you. Thx, Cindy 

ME: Just movie. I can do 4 for $30.

HER: Will be too much to ask for as it's just movie. And dateline is Dec. We will were thinking of $12 for 4.

And she wanted me to drive to drop it off...

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by gqmw_ 
> *Was selling a few movie tickets, listed them for like $9 each.
> 
> HER: Hi, Just movie? Any drinks or popcorn with it? If I take 4, how much will you part with it? If it's reasonable enough, we will get it from you. Thx, Cindy 
> 
> ME: Just movie. I can do 4 for $30.
> 
> HER: Will be too much to ask for as it's just movie. And dateline is Dec. We will were thinking of $12 for 4.
> 
> And she wanted me to drive to drop it off...*



You were at least going to drive her and her family to the movie though right?

 :ROFL!:

----------


## G-ZUS

> _Originally posted by gqmw_ 
> *Was selling a few movie tickets, listed them for like $9 each.
> 
> HER: Hi, Just movie? Any drinks or popcorn with it? If I take 4, how much will you part with it? If it's reasonable enough, we will get it from you. Thx, Cindy 
> 
> ME: Just movie. I can do 4 for $30.
> 
> HER: Will be too much to ask for as it's just movie. And dateline is Dec. We will were thinking of $12 for 4.
> 
> And she wanted me to drive to drop it off...*



wrong thread sir!

http://forums.beyond.ca/showthread.p...55#post4346655

----------


## gqmw

> _Originally posted by G-ZUS_ 
> * 
> 
> wrong thread sir!
> 
> http://forums.beyond.ca/showthread.p...55#post4346655*



Whoops! Totally thought this was the lowballer thread...

----------


## Canucks3322

Ohhhh cuz of the WeiWei sounds like wee wee?  :crazy nut:

----------


## soloracer

I didn't spot this beauty but someone obviously did. Time to go to the bank before someone beats me to this bad boy.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/c...ationFlag=true

----------


## OU812

Is that Arash's car?

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## C_Dave45

Is it still common for Flames tickets to be going for almost 50% above cost?

Nothing to do with the scalping issue, I don't care about that. I just thought the demand had pretty much dwindled. Found a couple of good seats in the reds (row 9) for $200. Then I run across some guy asking almost $400 for his second bowl seats. When I asked him about it, he said "as a business you never sell your product for less than cost...plus it costs me to advertise on Kijiji" ROFL!!!!!  :ROFL!:  

Meh.

----------


## corsvette

LOL 

 :ROFL!:

----------


## mr2mike

> _Originally posted by C_Dave45_ 
> *Is it still common for Flames tickets to be going for almost 50% above cost?
> *



Seem to be the case still. Maybe that will drop off but doubtful unless Flames become the Oilers.

Best place I can find tickets at the price of the ticket is through my work's buy and sell bulletin board. I've got a co-worker always seems to be selling, I can always inquire for you.

----------


## Rocket1k78

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-room-rental-r...ationFlag=true

This can't be real

----------


## mr2mike

fixed.

----------


## C_Dave45

> _Originally posted by mr2mike_ 
> * 
> 
> Seem to be the case still. Maybe that will drop off but doubtful unless Flames become the Oilers.
> 
> Best place I can find tickets at the price of the ticket is through my work's buy and sell bulletin board. I've got a co-worker always seems to be selling, I can always inquire for you.*



Just picked up two tickets, lower bowl, row 7 in the corner. $150 for the pair. 
 :Clap:

----------


## Black Gts

> _Originally posted by mr2mike_ 
> *fixed.*



Don't we all want that. If anybody knows of a hookers and blow house pm me.. Lol

----------


## cyra1ax

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/c...suv/1050293800

Watch the video, its seriously 10/10.

----------


## infamous

hahahaha that xterra is gold!!!!!

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## 01RedDX

.

----------


## speedog

Just in case the ad disappears...

----------


## TomcoPDR

> _Originally posted by infamous_ 
> *hahahaha that xterra is gold!!!!!*







> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> *Video is so awesome!*







> _Originally posted by 01RedDX_ 
> * 
> 
> That shifty-eyed bastard just made my day. *




That rabbit scare the shit outta me

----------


## Darell_n

His other videos are good as well, especially about the oil sands.

----------


## quick_scar

I have my Del Sol up for sale. Got the best trade offer ever this morning. I am still regretting turning him down.



He offered me a Del Sol seat with a blue stripe, AND one with a green stripe as trade for my matching red ones.  :Bang Head:   :Bang Head:   :Bang Head:  Why did I turn him down???

----------


## jaylo

Some ridiculous prices Because BMW:

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/s...ationFlag=true

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/c...ationFlag=true

----------


## jaylo

GASP:

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/c...ationFlag=true

----------


## J.M.

> _Originally posted by jaylo_ 
> *Some ridiculous prices Because BMW:
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/s...ationFlag=true
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/c...ationFlag=true*



lol these prices are retarded

----------


## SkiBum5.0

> _Originally posted by J.M._ 
> * 
> 
> lol these prices are retarded*



Black one is valuable due to mileage and care taken - just not that much. Silver one is Crack Pipe due to mods and probably a bro-owner

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I had my old beater jeep for sale on Kijiji last year, someone offered to trade me for an ok sized above ground pool.....I still regret not taking that sweet ass pool....

----------


## GT.....O?

I had a Classic Marathon Sled deck up for sale, usually worth right around 2000-2200 with 2 super clamps and full super glides installed. It was in decent shape and it was up for a very fair price of 2000 dollars.

This loser texts me one day, and then a couple days later.

----------


## relyt92

> _Originally posted by GT.....O?_ 
> *I had a Classic Marathon Sled deck up for sale, usually worth right around 2000-2200 with 2 super clamps and full super glides installed. It was in decent shape and it was up for a very fair price of 2000 dollars.
> 
> This loser texts me one day, and then a couple days later. 
> 
> *



 But bro...it's cash. In hand today why wouldn't you take half what it's worth?

----------


## GT.....O?

:ROFL!:  but yet...  :Guns:   :Bang Head:

----------


## Graham_A_M

^I'm very rude to people that send me messages like that. If people low ball me saying " would you take $XXXX since that's all the cash I have" I encourage them to stop wasting their time dorking around on kijiji dreaming, and to instead find themselves a second job (or you know a job in any regard) so they'll "have more cash" so they don't have to insult people with these idiotic low balls. I usually never hear back lol.

----------


## CanmoreOrLess

Here is a (BMW 89 Alpina B10) guy in Manitoba wanting any interested buyers to bring their own bloody battery to start the car. He is sort of a prick about the sale, he has so many demands ranging from the exact day, time block, bring cash, bring battery, don't ask me questions, etc:

"If you are serious, we will meet at the storage facility where the car is stored. (bring a battery)"

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-classic-cars/...ationFlag=true

----------


## quick_scar

> _Originally posted by CanmoreOrLess_ 
> *Here is a (BMW 89 Alpina B10) guy in Manitoba wanting any interested buyers to bring their own bloody battery to start the car. He is sort of a prick about the sale, he has so many demands ranging from the exact day, time block, bring cash, bring battery, don't ask me questions, etc:
> 
> &quot;If you are serious, we will meet at the storage facility where the car is stored. (bring a battery)&quot;
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-classic-cars/...ationFlag=true*



and half his "high res" photos are so blurry you cannot see anything anyways

----------


## Moonracer

Holy shit I feel like telling him to take his car and shove it up his ass. If HE is serious about selling it he won't be so frickin demanding wow!

----------


## CanmoreOrLess

> _Originally posted by quick_scar_ 
> * 
> 
> and half his &quot;high res&quot; photos are so blurry you cannot see anything anyways*



Ironic, only one crisp and clear photo... of the tits-up battery. LOL

----------


## Tik-Tok

"Bring $5000 cash, and meet me in some field where the car is stored"

lol.

----------


## xnvy

Can someome post the Dropbox photos? Or the worst one? I can't view them on mobile :/

----------


## G-ZUS

Who wants to test pilot an auto E34. Not even a real alpina

----------


## Graham_A_M

> _Originally posted by CanmoreOrLess_ 
> *Here is a (BMW 89 Alpina B10) guy in Manitoba wanting any interested buyers to bring their own bloody battery to start the car. He is sort of a prick about the sale, he has so many demands ranging from the exact day, time block, bring cash, bring battery, don't ask me questions, etc:
> 
> &quot;If you are serious, we will meet at the storage facility where the car is stored. (bring a battery)&quot;
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-classic-cars/...ationFlag=true*



Lol, why I was trying to check out that ad, I found this.

After all these years of searching, I finally found my dream car. 
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-classic-cars/...751/1055613601

Thank god he's willing to help with the shipping. :Love:

----------


## Moonracer

This guy is something else he will "judge" you to make sure you are good enough to buy these speakers from him  :ROFL!:  
Oh and hopefully you don't get turned down after you drive all the way to Red Deer. 

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details....dId=1056243331

----------


## codetrap

This thread is useless.... what's the point of posting a link to a kijiji ad that's going to disappear in a day or two.

----------


## Moonracer

That's why you do a screenshot and post it  :Wink:

----------


## HiTempguy1

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/r...ationFlag=true

» Click image for larger version 

It's so funny, but so true. I represent this comment  :Cry:

----------


## corsvette

> _Originally posted by Moonracer_ 
> *This guy is something else he will &quot;judge&quot; you to make sure you are good enough to buy these speakers from him  
> Oh and hopefully you don't get turned down after you drive all the way to Red Deer. 
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details....dId=1056243331
> 
> *




Whats up with those speakers? They're worth a $hitload of money, could not find a set for less than $4,000. Thought the ad was a joke pricewise.

----------


## Moonracer

> _Originally posted by corsvette_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> Whats up with those speakers? They're worth a $hitload of money, could not find a set for less than $4,000. Thought the ad was a joke pricewise.*



It's crazy but they're for real. JBL is known for it's high end speakers back in the day. Their speakers were pretty much the industry standard for studio monitors back then. I haven't heard these home audio speakers but I have been in studio listening to JBL monitors and they are indeed pretty amazing.

----------


## Graham_A_M

^ There were lots of companies that built absolutely stellar home and pro audio components back then. 

I ended up with a Urei 6500 pro audio amp that was pulled out of the Saddledome when they "upgraded" their soundsystem. 

Urei is another company to watch out for, some of their components sell for a mint on ebay, about on par with that ad really. Urei speakers have much the same pricing..

----------


## Smokem

gotta love if they can take huge loads

----------


## R154

Yup.

----------


## speedog

That's what we need - I remember a guy bringing his car into my brother's shop for an inspection and went they put it up on the lift, the frame buckled because it was so rusted out. Customer couldn't understand why they wouldn't pass his car - got to wonder if it would pass by the above Kijiji guy.

----------


## R154

Kijiji guy is likely forging documents with a stolen mechanic licence #.

No mechanic you be cool with being fully liable for 50$ no matter how dumb they are.

----------


## Black Gts

No liability really though, the brakes were good when I saw them it's a 30 year old civic

----------


## tha_bandit

Fast and Furious


MOAR PICS

----------


## bourge73

Wow just wow. I can see why it never gets driven....
$10 grand Bahahaha. Too fast too furious minus the go ...
Take a peak in Edmonton kijiji for the 2003 celica
" zombie response unit " it's a gooder

----------


## Kjonus

I knew you could find most things on Kijiji but I didn't expect a Cryogenic Gas Plant  :Shock:

----------


## Sentry

> *Any ladies need a ride tonight?*
> 
> As the title says. Any ladies need a ride tonight? About to go out and just drive! Don't know where I'm going, don't know how long I will be out... If you need any errands done, we could do that. Or just come along for the conversation. Or grab a drink? I have some night driving music haha





http://www.kijiji.ca/v-friendship-ne...ationFlag=true

 :ROFL!: 

EDIT: Thanks mod, couldn't find the thread.

----------


## relyt92

I may be totally out of touch on this stuff, but 5k for a rhd integra shell that doesn't even include seats or bumpers?
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/c...ationFlag=true

----------


## italianstylez

> _Originally posted by relyt92_ 
> *I may be totally out of touch on this stuff, but 5k for a rhd integra shell that doesn't even include seats or bumpers?
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/c...ationFlag=true*



Everything is there it says, bumper is off cause was going to swap , just missing factory recaros 5 is too much anyway IMO

----------


## codetrap

.

----------


## codetrap

.

----------


## J.M.

Beg my pard but $5k is way too much haha couldn't you buy a running one for a couple thousand more anyways?

----------


## carson blocks

I was tempt to col his cel for buterful truck with no scras. 

Only $2.50, which is more than fair for 33,300kms.

----------


## rob the knob

> _Originally posted by carson blocks_ 
> *I was tempt to col his cel for buterful truck with no scras. 
> 
> Only $2.50, which is more than fair for 33,300kms. 
> 
> *



http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cleaners-clea...nal/1109120843

----------


## Black Gts

Rob. You need to be a sponsor to advertise your business here. FYI. Btw wtf are you selling?

----------


## snowcat

> _Originally posted by Black Gts_ 
> *Rob. You need to be a sponsor to advertise your business here. FYI. Btw wtf are you selling?*



He's showing another ad of the same poster.

It's in the Kijiji's funny thread.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Disoblige

> _Originally posted by snowcat_ 
> * 
> 
> He's showing another ad of the same poster.
> 
> It's in the Kijiji's funny thread. *



What's funny about it though is that the ads are really similar to how Rob writes on Beyond  :ROFL!:

----------


## Black Gts

That's pretty much what I was going for. I think I'm funny lol.

----------


## relyt92

> _Originally posted by Black Gts_ 
> *That's pretty much what I was going for. I think I'm funny lol.*



 I thought it was funny when I saw it last night for sure.

----------


## jaylo

Personals?

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

I was waiting for someone to post that lol. I was on that road in my black S2000 right at that time frame too.

----------


## roll_over

I know this girl I'm so telling her this

----------


## theken

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/c...ationFlag=true

cadillac converts  :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:

----------


## cyra1ax

I must be getting old, WTF is a "Cadillac Converts"!?!?
Also, that ad is as well written as the average Craigslist ad.

----------


## roll_over

She says she's going to message him.

----------


## J.M.

> _Originally posted by cyra1ax_ 
> *I must be getting old, WTF is a &quot;Cadillac Converts&quot;!?!?
> Also, that ad is as well written as the average Craigslist ad.*



catalytic converters?  :ROFL!:

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> _Originally posted by cyra1ax_ 
> *I must be getting old, WTF is a &quot;Cadillac Converts&quot;!?!?
> Also, that ad is as well written as the average Craigslist ad.*



If I had to make an educated guess, I'd say Catalytic Converter is what he means.

----------


## codetrap

.

----------


## relyt92

A performance car for sale by someone who doesn't know the term catalytic converter, and describes the car as "ment". Yeah....no.

----------


## puya.ro

jewary

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

"ment" condition and the worst pictures I have ever seen. The way that's written give you the immediate impression it's owned by a giant D-bag who bags the hell out of it. How on earth do owners look at an ad like that and be like "yep, nailed it" *submit*.

----------


## tha_bandit

> New clutch, *Cadillac converts* both, oil cooler, spark plugs, fuel filter, and exhaust, I never miss an oil change cars in *ment* condition two sets of rims chrome ones have winter tire on the them and black ones have summer tires *Fully loads* options for nav, dvd, heated cooled seats, *hears seat* in back, and lots more 167km 19500 or obo 500hp amazing car



... what more do you need?  :ROFL!:

----------


## J.M.

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *&quot;ment&quot; condition and the worst pictures I have ever seen. The way that's written give you the immediate impression it's owned by a giant D-bag who bags the hell out of it. How on earth do owners look at an ad like that and be like &quot;yep, nailed it&quot; *submit*.*



 :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:

----------


## JohnnyHockey

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *&quot;ment&quot; condition and the worst pictures I have ever seen. The way that's written give you the immediate impression it's owned by a giant D-bag who bags the hell out of it. How on earth do owners look at an ad like that and be like &quot;yep, nailed it&quot; *submit*.*



Seriously?! To me it just sounds like English is their second language. ...

----------


## gretz

can you spot how universal these are?

----------


## carson blocks

^ They're just unilug wheels.  :dunno:  The holes are oval and you use the correct washers that fill the oblong opening and put the wheel stud hole right where you need it, depending on your bolt pattern.

----------


## gretz

hawt damn, i just saw one bolt pattern and 2 sizes... you win this round kijiji

----------


## carson blocks

> _Originally posted by gretz_ 
> *hawt damn, i just saw one bolt pattern and 2 sizes... you win this round kijiji*



They're not common anymore, really an old school thing. I wouldn't fault anyone for not knowing about unilugs.

----------


## speedog

> _Originally posted by carson blocks_ 
> *^ They're just unilug wheels.  The holes are oval and you use the correct washers that fill the oblong opening and put the wheel stud hole right where you need it, depending on your bolt pattern.*



I had what looked like the exact same wheels on my El Camino except in a five bolt pattern.

----------


## mr2mike

> _Originally posted by roll_over_ 
> *I know this girl I'm so telling her this*






> _Originally posted by roll_over_ 
> *She says she's going to message him.*



So, following up on this. 

How was the date? They race pinks for pinks?  :Wink:

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## n1zm0

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> *For Sale Reply:
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/c...le/1154379715?
> *



I wish you could upvote kijiji ads.

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## J.M.

^^ haha wtf..

love how he says he's "fully equipped for all makes and models" but doesn't have a torque wrench

----------


## roll_over

> _Originally posted by mr2mike_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> 
> So, following up on this. 
> 
> How was the date? They race pinks for pinks? *



No race. She did message him and talked for a bit. But as far as I know no date.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Not sure if it's a "funny" or not, but I see a lot of "mistake" ads. 
Saw a 2011 F150 with under 100,000 kms, lariat limited trim, 6.2L V8 motor, beautiful truck. Similar trucks posted for around $30k right now. 
was posted for $10,900. 
Sadly, I responded right away, but they pulled the advert, and never replied to my email. 

Not even sure if I'd drive that truck, or just flip it for $29. 

I wonder if it was an angry wife trying to sell it, or some other shananigans . . . .

----------


## G-ZUS

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *Not sure if it's a &quot;funny&quot; or not, but I see a lot of &quot;mistake&quot; ads. 
> Saw a 2011 F150 with under 100,000 kms, lariat limited trim, 6.2L V8 motor, beautiful truck. Similar trucks posted for around $30k right now. 
> was posted for $10,900. 
> Sadly, I responded right away, but they pulled the advert, and never replied to my email. 
> 
> Not even sure if I'd drive that truck, or just flip it for $29. 
> 
> I wonder if it was an angry wife trying to sell it, or some other shananigans . . . .*



Probably someone trying to piss someone off

----------


## Darell_n

Probably just Kijiji having the idiotic feature of being able to accidentally post the editable ad link on a public forum.

----------


## ianmcc

Screen shot.



http://www.kijiji.ca/v-classic-cars/...ock/1160402190

----------


## Dumbass17

Had the pleasure of this... Eer . Uh.. Interesting conversation while trying to sell some golf shoes on the ol' Kij
[/URL][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Aaaaaron

> _Originally posted by Dumbass17_ 
> *Had the pleasure of this... Eer . Uh.. Interesting conversation while trying to sell some golf shoes on the ol' Kij
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]*



That person is out to lunch. Pretty much all their clothes/shoes are from India, Bangladesh, Turkey and some China. John Smedley is the only European retailer I can think of that is only produced in Europe. 

Funny thing is a lot of the budget retailers in Europe use local factories like ASDA (Wal-Mart), Primark, Topshop but it's usually lower quality then overseas clothing.

----------


## darthVWader

Fuck I love the Romania album

----------


## artieg30

So here's a gem for you guys. Everything started off well and met this guy on Sunday at his place to take a look at his car. Interior and exterior checks out for the most part so I tell him right away I'd like to take it in for a mechanical inspection, the guy is hesitant but agrees on the condition i give him a $500 deposit which make sense as i'm taking his car so i agree to the terms. 

We tentatively plan for Friday this week (still need to call the shop to confirm) and then he pulls the salesman speech on me saying that it could be gone by Fri so no guarantees (i've seen the ad up for over a month now so i thought yeah right) which rubbed me the wrong way.

So here are the issues:

- car is not currently registered so he's not willing to take the car off his drive way for inspection
- when I called vitek (indy shop known for their work on BMW's) they said they could squeeze me in for this week but on the condition i leave the car over night so they would be able to look at the car in between jobs
- no existing service records
- guy claims not to know a lot about cars but has a whole backyard of euro cars that he claims is his bro

So i call the seller back today letting him know that the shop needs to have the vehicle for a few nights to get the work done and he comes hesitant again. Basically gives me a tonne of bs excuses like what if other potential buyers want to come look at the car, or that he was worried about leaving the car over night as the shop might "pull parts out" etc. The funniest excuse was that he thought I was going to take it directly to BMW and that he'd feel more comfortable if i took it to the dealership. 

At this point i'm turned off from buying the car as i feel he has something to hide (hence the excuses) or just the fact that it's such a hassle to arrange for an inspection. Is there something i'm missing here or is this guy on crack?

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/c...ationFlag=true

----------


## mr2mike

The term is, curber. 
Flips cars, nothing out of ordinary. 

Get him to take it to a mutually agreed shop. Really it doesn't need to go to bmw shop for an inspection. 
But would be nice to get the BMW codes read. 
Otherwise, most is visual anyways. Just need a hoist.

----------


## Type_S1

> _Originally posted by artieg30_ 
> *So here's a gem for you guys. Everything started off well and met this guy on Sunday at his place to take a look at his car. Interior and exterior checks out for the most part so I tell him right away I'd like to take it in for a mechanical inspection, the guy is hesitant but agrees on the condition i give him a $500 deposit which make sense as i'm taking his car so i agree to the terms. 
> 
> We tentatively plan for Friday this week (still need to call the shop to confirm) and then he pulls the salesman speech on me saying that it could be gone by Fri so no guarantees (i've seen the ad up for over a month now so i thought yeah right) which rubbed me the wrong way.
> 
> So here are the issues:
> 
> - car is not currently registered so he's not willing to take the car off his drive way for inspection
> - when I called vitek (indy shop known for their work on BMW's) they said they could squeeze me in for this week but on the condition i leave the car over night so they would be able to look at the car in between jobs
> ...



If I was him I would likely tell you to pound sand. It's a $6k beamer not $30k. You want him to let you take his car for a few nights for a simple inspection? As a seller that would just sound shady and retarded. I would also trust a dealership more then a 3rd party shop (regardless of which one it is) if I was selling because who knows if you know the mechanic at the shop who will help you grind the guy? 

/2cents

----------


## carson blocks

> _Originally posted by Type_S1_ 
> * 
> 
> If I was him I would likely tell you to pound sand. It's a $6k beamer not $30k. You want him to let you take his car for a few nights for a simple inspection? As a seller that would just sound shady and retarded. I would also trust a dealership more then a 3rd party shop (regardless of which one it is) if I was selling because who knows if you know the mechanic at the shop who will help you grind the guy? 
> 
> /2cents*



Word. Buyer sounds like too much trouble. I used to flip cars back in the day, and they were all solid when I flipped them. Just because it's a curber doesn't mean it's a POS. Book in it in to a shop that can look at it same day, I wouldn't leave a car I was trying to sell at some random shop for days either. Or just eyeball the car, run an OBD scan and take a chance, like Type_S1 said, it's a 14 year old $6k used car.

----------


## artieg30

Some interesting responses here but typical beyond I suppose. Regardless of the fact it's a $6,000 car I simply wanted it inspected as a formality. I didn't intend to have the car over night at a shop and would much rather the inspection be done in a few hours but the shop i preferred was fully booked for the week. 

I've owned a few BMW's in my life time and would only feel comfortable taking it to a few shops that i actually do trust, it's not the fact that it's a BMW and that I only trust BMW trained techs to work on an older car like this; but more so it's harder to find trustworthy and reliable indy shops these days. 

That being said i was flexible with the seller too and offered him alternative solutions. I was open to taking the car to the dealership for inspection and i even offered him the alternative of taking the car to vitek in a few weeks when their schedule clears. I've been pretty reasonable and have communicated to the seller what i want to do thus far so in no way am I "trouble", i'm just trying to get all my shit in order.

----------


## spikerS

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-free-stuff/ca...ationFlag=true

 :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:

----------


## carson blocks

I hate timewasters as much as the next guy, and understand the need to screen people when selling something a bit special, but the day I give a deposit just to SEE a car...

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-classic-cars/...ationFlag=true

» Click image for larger version 

Also, he's on drugs at $100k in my opinion. There are $100k Nomads out there, but this isn't that grade.

----------


## SKR

> _Originally posted by carson blocks_ 
> *I hate timewasters as much as the next guy, and understand the need to screen people when selling something a bit special, but the day I give a deposit just to SEE a car...
> 
> Also, he's on drugs at $100k in my opinion. There are $100k Nomads out there, but this isn't that grade.*



There was a guy trying to sell an old car, maybe a 60's Impala, I don't remember, and his ad was very specific that he was only taking local calls. I check Kijiji every day out of habit, and the thing I get the most is that people are fucked in the head because there's always dumb shit like that.

I also like the "no scammers" line in every other ad. Like there's scammers reading it and they get to that line, and they're like, well fuck. Scammers are cunts, not chivalrous gentlemen.

----------


## J-hop

> _Originally posted by spikerS_ 
> *http://www.kijiji.ca/v-free-stuff/ca...ationFlag=true
> 
>   *



lol, selten design is the first F rating I've seen on BBB, 8 complaints against him.

Google richard vass selten design. Several old kijiji ads warning about him!

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## NoPulp

LMAO  :ROFL!:

----------


## carson blocks

Is basic literacy just not a thing anymore?

----------


## rx7_turbo2

^That was outstanding  :Shock:

----------


## carson blocks

> an it's only a v4 so it would be a easy job just don't have time to Doit wit going to school



Going to school sounds like a good choice.

----------


## SKR

I like the people who lead off their ads with "up for grabs" like it's something worth hurrying for. It's always junk, and if you miss it there's always more junk "up for grabs".

I also like the people every once in a while that say "no emails, my email doesn't work". How did you activate the ad then fuckhead? (This one might be on me, maybe there's another way to activate ads but the only way I've ever done it is to have the link emailed.)

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by SKR_ 
> *I like the people who lead off their ads with &quot;up for grabs&quot; like it's something worth hurrying for. It's always junk, and if you miss it there's always more junk &quot;up for grabs&quot;.
> 
> I also like the people every once in a while that say &quot;no emails, my email doesn't work&quot;. How did you activate the ad then fuckhead? (This one might be on me, maybe there's another way to activate ads but the only way I've ever done it is to have the link emailed.)*



If you us the app there is no need to activate

----------


## NoPulp

I email them anyways  :Big Grin:

----------


## SKR

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> * 
> 
> If you us the app there is no need to activate*



Alright well I guess I'm the fuckhead then.

----------


## carson blocks

> _Originally posted by SKR_ 
> *
> 
> Alright well I guess I'm the fuckhead then.*



Nah, if someone is trying to sell something online and can't figure out how to get a working email address, they're still the fuckhead. If you want phone calls only, put it in the auto trader, bargain finder, or some other place no one under 60 looks at.

----------


## SKR

Are people actually fucking retarded?

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-classic-cars/...ationFlag=true









God I hate rat rod people.

----------


## ae92gts

I think I just puked in my mouth a little bit... :Barf:

----------


## bourge73

God lord what a hunk of shit. 22 k your FKN kidding me. What an idiot.

----------


## adidas

Put up 2 pairs of shoes on kijiji as separate ads. First pair was free and second is going for $40 considering they are brand new. 

First Pair

Iboku: Pls can i have it
Me: Yes, [my address]
Iboku: Wow i live very close
2 weeks go by
Iboku: Wow I got d shoes thanks so much.God bless u

A few evenings later he emails me regarding the Second Pair

Iboku: Hi what do u mean by price is obo
Me: That i will accept reasonable offers
Iboku: Like how much
Iboku: I give you offer cos u are good to me by giving one free shoes
Iboku: Which I want to give my friends as gift back home
Me: Just offer a price
Iboku: Will u do $20
Me: No, you have to be a lot closer to my asking price. I am not giving these away
Iboku: Ok pls $25
Iboku: Am coming from airdrie to pick up as am there for d weekend
Me: No. Thanks for ur interest. $40 or nothing.
Iboku: Ok i pay $30

----------


## SKR

Here's another one. All you have to do in life is cobble together a bunch of junk with no plan, call it a rat rod, and rake in the profits.

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-classic-cars/...ationFlag=true

The thing is, rat rods can be cool, and you probably can build one out of a '40 Chevy truck. But this isn't how you do it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

More of a pet peeve. What's with people selling vehicles in the ~10 year old range with around 200,000 kms on them that put LOW MILEAGE multiple times in the title and text? 

I don't care if you are below average or lower than some other vehicles, but nothing over 200,000 kms is low mileage, no matter how old it is.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *More of a pet peeve. What's with people selling vehicles in the ~10 year old range with around 200,000 kms on them that put LOW MILEAGE multiple times in the title and text? 
> 
> I don't care if you are below average or lower than some other vehicles, but nothing over 200,000 kms is low mileage, no matter how old it is.*



Agree.

I think some people think "normal" mileage is 25-30K/year, or maybe they see others listed for 300K and relative to those, their is 'low'. Or maybe they just want to show up in searches for "low mileage" for exposure. It's BS any way you look at it, but they aren't fooling anyone - they're just advertising that they're dumb and are willing to lie to perspective buyers, so what else are they lying about?

----------


## Sonic

The worst is when they put all highway km... Really all highway eh... Prove it.

----------


## dirtsniffer

my truck has an engine hour counter on it. For mostly highway you could show the average speed was significantly higher based on the lower hour counter. My average speed is around 50 km per hour based on 30,000 km and 500 engine hours. For a highway truck you may get 75 km per hour.

----------


## darthVWader

Uber ready  :ROFL!:  

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/c...ationFlag=true

----------


## G-ZUS

> _Originally posted by darthVWader_ 
> *Uber ready  
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/c...ationFlag=true
> 
> *



Ne special

----------


## corsvette

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *More of a pet peeve. What's with people selling vehicles in the ~10 year old range with around 200,000 kms on them that put LOW MILEAGE multiple times in the title and text? 
> 
> I don't care if you are below average or lower than some other vehicles, but nothing over 200,000 kms is low mileage, no matter how old it is.*




I can legit call my old car "Low Kms" Its a 1993 with just under 16,000 km! And contrary to what everyone believes, it doesn't have leaky seals, valve guide issues, rotted brake lines, rusty gas tank, etc......

----------


## Maybelater

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *More of a pet peeve. What's with people selling vehicles in the ~10 year old range with around 200,000 kms on them that put LOW MILEAGE multiple times in the title and text? 
> 
> I don't care if you are below average or lower than some other vehicles, but nothing over 200,000 kms is low mileage, no matter how old it is.*



What gets me is seeing advertisements for classic cars from the 1979 and earlier, who say things like only 49'000km!

Nope, its not 49'000km, the millage indicator has just looped past 100'000km a few times since it was built, but there isn't enough zeros to record it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Not as funny as some others, but this dude has been trying to sell this truck for at least three weeks. He posts two new advertisements every day. He's getting more and more angry, here's todays:
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/c...ime/1253671771 

2008 Ford F-250 XLT SUPERDUTY*** REDUCED FOR LAST TIME ***

$14,000.00

PRICE IS FIRM OR VERY CLOSE TO IT. LETS NOT WASTE EACH OTHERS TIME--------------PHONE CALLS ONLY----------------- 
--------------------FIVE 87 THREE 51 FIVE 16 ZERO----------------------- 
--E MAILS WITHOUT CONTACT ARE DELETED----THATS WHY IT SAYS ----------PHONE CALLS ONLY-------------------------------------


If this truck was a short box, I'd buy it myself.

----------


## bourge73

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *Not as funny as some others, but this dude has been trying to sell this truck for at least three weeks. He posts two new advertisements every day. He's getting more and more angry, here's todays:
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/c...ime/1253671771 
> 
> 2008 Ford F-250 XLT SUPERDUTY*** REDUCED FOR LAST TIME ***
> 
> $14,000.00
> 
> PRICE IS FIRM OR VERY CLOSE TO IT. LETS NOT WASTE EACH OTHERS TIME--------------PHONE CALLS ONLY----------------- 
> ...



Do it. Offer him 10gs Via Email :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yeah, here's his other advert from today:


REDUCED FOR THE LAST TIME, HAVE 24 IN IT, OWNED FOR 3 YRS HAS BEEN AND STILL IS A NICE TRUCK. 
RECENT SERVICE LAST DEC--RUNS STRONG AND SMOOTH 
6.8 V 10 TRITON-5 SPD AUTO-FACTORY TOW PACKAGE 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
-------------------------PHONE CALLS ONLY-------------------------------- 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
------------------FIVE 87 THREE 51 FIVE 16 ZERO---------------------- 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
-------------PRICE IS FIRM OR VERY CLOSE TO IT------------------- 
-------------LETS NOT WASTE EACH OTHERS TIME-----------------

----------


## ExtraSlow

I really enjoyed finding an "F550 dumb truck" for sale recently. 

And this isn't exactly a "funny", but I wonder about the lives of some people. Just bought some milk crates off a family in Panorama Hills (official motto: It's the forest lawn of the far north!). They had a beat-to-shit cube van with various broken furniture, bags of cans and bottles, an old looking fridge, and oh yeah, about forty milk crates, most covered in rancid grease. They were a buck each, and I gave her a $20, but she obviously can't count, as she put 23 into my truck. I figured the extra might cover the carwash money I was going to spend cleaning them. 

Anyone need milk crates? $5 each  :Pimpin':

----------


## SKR

I saw an ad a while ago, and it just came up again the other day for a '79 Ford truck. With this line:

"There is auto appraisal sheets available to serious offers only. The appraisal was done august of 1998."

That's almost 19 years ago, bud. Isn't that getting to be a little distant for valuation today?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Wow, I don't think appraisals are a very useful indicator of market value for an automobile anyway, but nearly two decades old? that's about as relevant as the original sale price.

----------


## SKR

Yeah, that and styles change. If the 19 year old appraisal fits the truck's current state, then it's going to look pretty dated. And it does, take a look:





http://www.kijiji.ca/v-classic-cars/...ationFlag=true

----------


## johnlennon

"*Restored* Landcruiser in great shape for the year"

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/c...ationFlag=true

----------


## bourge73

Firm at $12,500 lots of work done ......good lord lol

----------


## 01RedDX

.

----------


## Maybelater

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-friendship-ne...ationFlag=true

*MATH IS A LIE EVERYONE*

----------


## zieg

"Posted moments ago"

Ever accidentally click one too many pics to upload?

----------


## speedog

> _Originally posted by zieg_ 
> *&quot;Posted moments ago&quot;
> 
> Ever accidentally click one too many pics to upload?
> 
> *



What should I be finding to be so funny?

----------


## Kardon

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/e...ationFlag=true

Poor guy has confused his Celsior for a Supra.

----------


## bourge73

^^ 19k lol  :crazy nut:

----------


## SKR

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/c...ationFlag=true

1987 Camaro IROC-Z, with 5500km on it. Cool enough, if you're into that sort of thing. And at only $49,990, it's affordable too. Too bad they only have one. I hope someone here is lucky enough to snap that up before it's gone.

----------


## bourge73

> _Originally posted by SKR_ 
> *http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/c...ationFlag=true
> 
> 1987 Camaro IROC-Z, with 5500km on it. Cool enough, if you're into that sort of thing. And at only $49,990, it's affordable too. Too bad they only have one. I hope someone here is lucky enough to snap that up before it's gone.*



I lol'd again when I looked at who had it.... Xtreme auto

----------


## speedog

$49,990 is crazy even at 5,500km.. 

How about a mint one owner gold 1980 Firebird Turbo Trans Am hardtop with the honeycomb wheels - my Mom is contemplating putting hers up for sale if no one in the family wants it. This car has never been driven hard.

----------


## SKR

Aren't you glad you're not this guy? Guy must have bought a shitload of these things thinking he was going to get rich.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-toys-games/ed...ach/1269114659

----------


## rage2

People are getting rich off this shit. They're 50 cents each off Alibaba, and flying off store shelves at $10-$20 a piece.

The smart guys aren't selling on Kijiji, they're selling them in bulk to stores, 7-11 etc for $7 a pop. They can't keep this shit in stock haha.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Have a family member who owns a dollar store, sells em for eight bucks a pop and can't keep them in stock. Healthy profit in that eight bucks too.

----------


## Nova316

That's an impressive amount
Just a rough count assuming each pile is 10 
is 1200 or $6k in inventory haha

----------


## SKR

Oh maybe I'm wrong about this then. I thought the fad was over, and had it in my head that this guy was stuck with a bunch that he couldn't move. I have no idea about most things.

----------


## NoPulp

Not Kijiji but facebook


Selling a camera lens - Firm on $500


20170615_202322 by Richard Brown, on Flickr

20170615_202340 by Richard Brown, on Flickr

----------


## rage2

> Not Kijiji but facebook
> 
> 
> Selling a camera lens - Firm on $500



He needs it tomorrow? I would've jacked the price up to $600.

----------


## never

Seems like he's having an internal conflict...Hey...can I pick it up on the 22nd? But I really need it tomorrow though...really badly!

That's an odd negotiation tactic.

----------


## Projek01



----------


## never

> Attachment 79330



Hahahaha! Those are brutal welds!!

----------


## ae92gts

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...ationFlag=true

"decent interior that is deceptively large like a cute girl on tinder

hahahaha

----------


## killramos

> Attachment 79330



My favorite is the location "East-Central Calgary", first time I have ever heard of Forest Lawn called that  :ROFL!:

----------


## Nufy

> Hahahaha! Those are brutal welds!!



holy fuck...

My 12 year old did a SAIt welding camp and brought home better work that that...

----------


## adidas

I'm not so sure about that...

----------


## tehwegz

They said it would serve you. They didn't say it would serve you well. I never shop for used mattresses, but I would instantly "next" that ad. It's even propped up on what looks like a garbage disposal.

----------


## adidas

> They said it would serve you. They didn't say it would serve you well. I never shop for used mattresses, but I would instantly "next" that ad. It's even propped up on what looks like a garbage disposal.



I think you missed the gist of my post. The ad states "no stain" while two huge ass blotches are visible that cover an area equal to half of the mattress.

----------


## bjstare

Ad for an old X3... says "Active status. Good condition. No mechanical issues. Just few minor electronic issues, engine light is on. Trunk doesn't open. Rear windows don't roll up/down. Other than that car is in great shape ."

lol, good condition except nothing works. Other than that, great shape. Location: abbeydale, big surprise.

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...ationFlag=true

----------


## Sonic

> Ad for an old X3... says "Active status. Good condition. No mechanical issues. Just few minor electronic issues, engine light is on. Trunk doesn't open. Rear windows don't roll up/down. Other than that car is in great shape ."
> 
> lol, good condition except nothing works. Other than that, great shape. Location: abbeydale, big surprise.
> 
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...ationFlag=true



Are you new to the world of used cars? Those are really really minor for an old German car and easy to medium DIY depending on what code shows up for the check engine light... Usually it's something dumb like an 02 sensor. Would make a great winter beater, km aren't too high either. I'm actually surprised it's in Abbeydale, seller doesn't seem like a dead beat punk.... It's the 3.0 as well.

----------


## Disoblige

> Are you new to the world of used cars? Those are really really minor for an old German car and easy to medium DIY depending on what code shows up for the check engine light... Usually it's something dumb like an 02 sensor.



But the thing is, you and likely the owner doesn't know what the CEL is for. So the fact he is trying to downplay all of that and say it's in good condition is laughable. Then that opens up to what else he/she is neglecting to tell us, or even he himself doesn't know since he doesn't look to be the person who really cares much for the car.

You can also tell the windshield is cracked on the bottom area on both driver and passenger side.

----------


## jaylo

> Are you new to the world of used cars? Those are really really minor for an old German car and easy to medium DIY depending on what code shows up for the check engine light... Usually it's something dumb like an 02 sensor. Would make a great winter beater, km aren't too high either. I'm actually surprised it's in Abbeydale, seller doesn't seem like a dead beat punk.... It's the 3.0 as well.



BMW's CEL usually means pricey replacement, not your average Honda or Nissan CEL.
Best to get it diagnosed and check for the Codes on what is actually throwing it.

----------


## G-ZUS

> Are you new to the world of used cars? Those are really really minor for an old German car and easy to medium DIY depending on what code shows up for the check engine light... Usually it's something dumb like an 02 sensor. Would make a great winter beater, km aren't too high either. I'm actually surprised it's in Abbeydale, seller doesn't seem like a dead beat punk.... It's the 3.0 as well.



more than likely a curber




> BMW's CEL usually means pricey replacement, not your average Honda or Nissan CEL.
> Best to get it diagnosed and check for the Codes on what is actually throwing it.



definitely get it diagnosed but I disagree with that last statement. I've had a few BMW's over the years, they are super easy to work on if you know what you are doing.

----------


## Sonic

Curbers would just clear the light before every test drive.

----------


## redblack

A curber would have put "mint" condition in there a few times

----------


## SKR

If I was selling a vehicle, and in the ad I was going to say "very good shape", and I was only going to post one picture, I don't think I'd use a picture of it hanging off the back of a tow truck.



https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...ationFlag=true

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

I'm looking at Kijiji right now to help determine the best sale price for a phone and the amount of ads I have come across that say "perfect condition except for the giant crack" is stunning. How do these people think that will be overlooked?  :crazy nut:

----------


## SKR

What don't I understand about the Olds 4-4-2 market? $12,000 for this, and it says it's all original but literally every piece on it is fucked. Is this ad just a gag that went over my head?

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-classic-cars...ationFlag=true




> This is a very rare Canadian built factory 400 cubic inch M21 Muncie 4 speed Olds 442. It is an original, untouched muscle car. Last registration in B.C. - 1977. It needs a LOT of work, but worth the effort. This car comes with: factory Hurst shifter, original dealer documentation ,Protect-O-Plate, and the original warranty registration booklet in the first owner's name. I have found only 2 registered owners of this Oldsmobile. The engine appears to be original; I have not tried to start it, but it does turn over by hand. Comes with an extra set of doors. No trades please. Serious inquiries only. Asking $12,000 obo. 780-695-1934. Brent.























I'm surprised "barn find", "patina" and "I know what I have" don't show up in the ad.

----------


## rvd

Don't know what kind of drugs this fob is on.

----------


## Boosted131

> Don't know what kind of drugs this fob is on.



 :Clap:

----------


## Seth1968

My Kijiji ad says:

*I'm firm at $500. No low ballers or anyone else who isn't serious. Don't email me with "What's your lowest price" or anything of the sort.*

The very first email reply from "Greghh":
*
Hi, I'm interested. Please contact me if this is still available would you take 300*

 :facepalm:

----------


## Darell_n

> My Kijiji ad says:
> 
> *I'm firm at $500. No low ballers or anyone else who isn't serious. Don't email me with "What's your lowest price" or anything of the sort.*
> 
> The very first email reply from "Greghh":
> *
> Hi, I'm interested. Please contact me if this is still available would you take 300*



I’m sure some hamster porn site would be happy to reply to his email.

----------


## Seth1968

I'm not familiar with Kijiji, so someone tell me what this email is about**:




> From: Robin
> What is ur lowest price



Is this some sort of bot, or a literacy problem?

----------


## rvd

^^ You are dealing with a master negotiating wizard, prepare yourself.

----------


## G-ZUS

> I'm not familiar with Kijiji, so someone tell me what this email is about**:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this some sort of bot, or a literacy problem?




An immigrant trying to get you to tell them the absolute lowest you will go price-wise on the item, gauging how much they can low-ball you

----------


## firebane

> I'm not familiar with Kijiji, so someone tell me what this email is about**:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this some sort of bot, or a literacy problem?



They want at least a 95% reduction in your price and when you come to an agreement they won't show.

----------


## Homerrca

I would reply back and say lowest price is 540.00 cdn. See what they say after that.

----------


## craigcd

I often reply back at a increased price. I write my adds in the exact same way- "don't email me offers im not interested"....... email offers all day long. Constantly tell people to F&*k off..... surprised kijiji has never came back at me.

----------


## rvd

Dude's still at it. "must to have if you are serious what are you doing in life"

Attachment 80643

"Just check out on Kijiji how expensive they are Now here you are getting something a good unit for 1/3 of the price of all other unit on Kijiji This is a great components you can drawn just about anything you like with this great graphic card 4 GB is the heart of your computer with 2 fans to keep it cool all day when you come to draw just about anything you can think of This unit was only used for testing not longer then an 1 hour but now I am no longer in the trade I do not need it any more this why I reduce the price for a great price; You can do nice pictures or what ever comes in your mined Sense I used it 1 time as a testing tool this why I sell as a low price simple installation if you know what are you doing;one of the best units on the market by ASUS the GTX 670 is the grates components for any computer no mater what is you gaming or working unit this is a must to have if you are serious what are you doing in life;And now you have a huge saving on this unit; So call & come and get it until some else will take it."

----------


## J-hop

> My Kijiji ad says:
> 
> *I'm firm at $500. No low ballers or anyone else who isn't serious. Don't email me with "What's your lowest price" or anything of the sort.*
> 
> The very first email reply from "Greghh":
> *
> Hi, I'm interested. Please contact me if this is still available would you take 300*



I hate that. I recently sold something for well under what it was worth. One buyer wants to take a look so I set up a time, next guy in line offers 20% under asking before even taking a look. Then continually messages me asking when the other person is taking a look? did they want it? Can I email them right after the first potential buyer comes by? Can they come the next day?

First buyer shows up and gives me asking price.....

If you really want something coming in well under asking on an already underpriced item is not a great first move

----------


## jaylo

In most cases, "What's your lowest price" means they cannot afford more than 25% of asking price.

----------


## NissanFanBoy

> An immigrant trying to get you to tell them the absolute lowest you will go price-wise on the item, gauging how much they can low-ball you



Not many immigrants named Robin.

----------


## alpha_gangsta

Every time someone ask "What's your lowest price?", It's always just ends up a waste of my time if I answer honestly. Now I just reply back "What's the most you're willing to pay?".

----------


## G-ZUS

> Not many immigrants named Robin.



How many people use their real name on kijiji?




> Every time someone ask "What's your lowest price?", It's always just ends up a waste of my time if I answer honestly. Now I just reply back "What's the most you're willing to pay?".



Better yet, delete it.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Agree to their price and have them 'meet you' in airdrie at 5:30 on a weekday.

----------


## Ukyo8

"Comes with a custom dick shift knob"

----------


## D'z Nutz

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-general-labo...cle/1330700588

----------


## rage2

> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-general-labo...cle/1330700588



I would do that. Just go there and make up fake crazy stories for the lols.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> I'm not familiar with Kijiji, so someone tell me what this email is about**:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this some sort of bot, or a literacy problem?



If they can't spell or use correct grammar they are broke and probably living in the NE or Dirty SE. 
Using one of those old flip phones to email.

----------


## pf0sh0

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...ationFlag=true


Not sure if anyone has posted the above. but the video is pretty funny

----------


## Seth1968

> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...ationFlag=true
> 
> 
> Not sure if anyone has posted the above. but the video is pretty funny



"For the low low price of whatever I said"  :ROFL!:

----------


## bjstare

> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...ationFlag=true
> 
> 
> Not sure if anyone has posted the above. but the video is pretty funny



"Ya want fog lights? Well fuck you!"

----------


## SKR

Get a load of this guy. It's appraised for $30,000 so that must be what it's worth, even though it probably cost half that when it was brand new and it has 130,000km on it now.

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-classic-cars...ationFlag=true






> just collecting dust i have no more time for it, appraised for 30,000.00 5 years ago and has less then 1000 km on it since being overhauled, no rust or filler.



It looks nice if that's the kind of thing you're into, but $30,000 is a "I have no idea what anything is worth and don't bother to research anything" price.

----------


## ExtraSlow

People overestimating the value of thier vehicles is very common. Then they blame the market for not "understanding the uniqueness", when in reality the market is never wrong. If it doesn't sell, it's over priced.

----------


## dirtsniffer

sweet truck, maybe worth $10,000 ?

----------


## SKR

> sweet truck, maybe worth $10,000 ?



That's about what I thought too. It's nice, but nothing special about it. A 1991 454SS in the same shape with the same miles probably wouldn't get $30,000 either.

----------


## corsvette

There was a 80K 93 454SS for sale last summer in Red Deer for 25K, not sure he even got that for it. This trucks not worth 30 grand, he'd be fortunate to see half that. Trouble is auctions in the states and websites like "bring a trailer" I had a mint 98 Tahoe full size two door, found a few that sold for 20K plus in the states similar to mine, I'd be nuts to ask anywhere near that here. Most don't get it and figure thats what its worth cause the intenetz sayz so. Sold mine for $8800 and was quite happy, could have brought more in the states but wasn't willing to eat the initial expense of importing an old truck.

----------


## corsvette

Here's a 454ss with 55k miles for 18K US
https://www.ebay.com/itm/1990-Chevro...haLvRE&vxp=mtr

----------


## Disoblige

Thing is, most people are willing to sit on it for a while so maybe one day, this guy might get lucky and some guy pays $15k for it or something.

----------


## speedog

> That's about what I thought too. It's nice, but nothing special about it. A 1991 454SS in the same shape with the same miles probably wouldn't get $30,000 either.



The old saying, there's a suck born every minute - I have a friend who used to buy/curb vehicles, he'd buy half decent vehicles where ever, clean them up, change wheels/tires, possibly even throw a cheapish paint job on them and it was completely ridiculous how much he would sell them for. A fool and his money are soon parted and it became evident by his successes that there are a good many fools out there.

----------


## SKR

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-classic-cars...ationFlag=true




> *Wanted: In look for a super bird or Daytona*
> 
> Need to find one for me and my dad to rebuild together. looking for one around 5000 and lower



Guy is willing to spend up to $5000 for a $200,000 car.

----------


## Seth1968

> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-classic-cars...ationFlag=true
> 
> 
> 
> Guy is willing to spend up to $5000 for a $200,000 car.



Found one.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Found one.



Owner probably still wants over $10k for it  :ROFL!:

----------


## ianmcc

Exactly $10000 for it.

https://www.forbbodiesonly.com/mopar...tle-fire.5072/

----------


## Seth1968

Sheesh.

----------


## corsvette

Send him that and he'd probably still ask if it ran and of course how many KMS it has lol..

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Exactly $10000 for it.
> 
> https://www.forbbodiesonly.com/mopar...tle-fire.5072/



$10K for a VIN tag. Welcome to classic Mopars!

----------


## infamous

I am not a car salesman (anymore lol) but if I was trying to sell this wagon, the first pic wouldn't be of it upside down.......


https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...ationFlag=true

----------


## rage2

The description says it passes safety.  :ROFL!:

----------


## infamous

> The description says it passes safety.



maybe passes the safety shop on the way to the junkyard?  :dunno:   :ROFL!:   :facepalm:

----------


## beyond_ban

Attachment 81705

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-mens-shoes/c...ationFlag=true

----------


## infamous

> Attachment 81705
> 
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-mens-shoes/c...ationFlag=true



are those two left shoes?

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> are those two left shoes?



Can't tell, they've never been taken out of the box.

----------


## craigcd

In the spirit of flipped vehicles for sale 

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...ationFlag=true

----------


## rage2

> Attachment 81705
> 
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-mens-shoes/c...ationFlag=true



That’s also a scam. Size 7 is the kids size, haven’t really been stock limited since release and see them for sale for like $100 or so new. It’s the adult sizes that command the $350+ prices.

----------


## Jeeper1986

> are those two left shoes?



look at the bottom heals they are left and right lol

----------


## infamous

> look at the bottom heals they are left and right lol



do you mean the bottom heels? /grammarnazi  :ROFL!:

----------


## beyond_ban

A BMW dealer calling a 4430 lb car "light weight"  :ROFL!: 

Attachment 81716

----------


## rage2

> A BMW dealer calling a 4430 lb car "light weight" 
> 
> Attachment 81716



Compared to a CLS, that's lightweight haha.

So sad that the M6 GC is going away without a replacement. One of my favorites.

----------


## CMW403

> Compared to a CLS, that's lightweight haha.
> 
> So sad that the M6 GC is going away without a replacement. One of my favorites.



Mine too actually, only ever seen a couple on the road after drooling over the matte grey(?) one they debuted at the car show.

----------


## beyond_ban

> Compared to a CLS, that's lightweight haha.
> 
> So sad that the M6 GC is going away without a replacement. One of my favorites.



As i am, much preferred to the M5 or standard M6. I wonder if they'll develop a GC version of the upcoming 8 series.

----------


## killramos

i think there is already an 8 GC.

they really haven't done much to differentiate the 8 from the 6 imo so the 6 seems in limbo as an overall statement.

----------


## J-hop

> Attachment 81705
> 
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-mens-shoes/c...ationFlag=true





^lol also size 7?!?


Edit: ah was a page behind, missed the convo

----------


## SKR

Craigslist, not Kijiji. That country is just weird enough that this might be a real ad.

https://limaohio.craigslist.org/cto/...655571062.html

1991 Chevrolet 454SS
MAKING AMERICA GREAT AGAIN
I will only sell items to white people. Nothing personal.
It's just business. It's that simple.
low miles 100% original
no reasonable offer refused
estate sale
owned by a 60 year old woman 
must see
no dreamers tires kickers or dancing chickens
no jewing I am catholic
have secured funds and permission from your wife before calling
No Texting I am partially blind

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Sweet engine bay pic hahaha, no way that's real!

----------


## SKR

It looks like it's been in some deep water for a long time.

----------


## gretz

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...ationFlag=true

Amazing... I messaged him, apparently he thinks the transmission is what's shutting the car off... He is also quite colorful in his responses.

If everyone could take 5 minutes to email him, that would be a riot lol

----------


## gretz

forgot the meat and potatoes

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...rce=ios_social

Yeah no

----------


## dirtsniffer



----------


## SKR

This one had me laughing tonight.

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...ationFlag=true




> Ever owned a vehicle with power windows? Now's your chance. Equipped with a state-of-the-art turnkey style ignition system this 28 year old bag of cats is the perfect way to tell your children you hate them for Christmas! The clear coat was peeling like Goldmember so I had it painted black. It looks so rad now. Brand new windshield so you clearly see who you're gonna hit and true dual exhaust so they'll hear death coming. Recent work includes:
> Engine oil and filter change
> Transmission oil and filter change
> Engine air filter
> Fuel filter
> Spark Plugs
> Transmission Valve cable replaced
> Throttle cable replaced
> Washer pump replaced
> ...

----------


## SKR

Are you saving up your pennies for a Ferrari like a fucking idiot? Get this sports car instead, for only a fraction of the price.

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-classic-cars...ationFlag=true

----------


## ExtraSlow

I admire people who are smart enough to build shops out of sea-cans.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## infamous

hey at least it's on a firebird chassis instead of a fiero lol

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

I sold one of my drones on the weekend, and I get the following emails - all separate emails from the same person.

Literally first line in my ad was "if the ad is up it's still available" and a couple sentences later was how old it was.

Email 1: Is this still available?

(I reply, reluctantly)

Email 2: im interested

Email 3: Im from here at X, Alberta will u able to ship it?

Email 4:We can discuss for the payment arrangement

Email 5: I have other question

Email 6: Btw how old is drone 

Email 7: Im really keen and interested


Do these people think emails are a live chat program? And why can nobody on kijiji form a coherent sentence? You just know they will be a nightmare to deal with.

----------


## ExtraSlow

To be fair, they are probably using the Kijiji app and it feels like a texting app.

There are also numerous beyonders who text like that. Got nine in under two minutes from one this weekend.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> To be fair, they are probably using the Kijiji app and it feels like a texting app.
> 
> There are also numerous beyonders who text like that. Got nine in under two minutes from one this weekend.



This^. It is essentially a texting app and if one is tech savvy enough to post something for sale online, I think it's safe to assume they own and used a smartphone to do it so it can be treated like texting.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Ah, that's probably what it is. Probably some older dude who doesn't really understand what's happening haha.

Still doesn't explain the incoherent sentences, which automatically makes me assume this guy will only show up with 50% of the asking price and a sob story...

----------


## corsvette

I don't need the frustration, they start getting retarded I found out the "block user" feature works good.

I don't understand half these Kijiji people, is humanity really becoming this stupid and annoying? Facebook is even worse especially for vehicles, everybody seems to be an expert automotive value appraiser. Almost miss the old print ad days with a ph number, way less frustration selling back then!

----------


## jaylo

In my defense, most of the time I am looking at multiple ads and can really mix up what I read in the description, especially if the description is very vague.

Or sometimes too excited and text on a whim and forget that the information is already in the ad.

----------


## dirtsniffer



----------


## 16hypen3sp

Had an interesting one last night.

Guy messages me on Kijiji about my bike.

"Bring to Calgary for 6k?"

Told him no, I could get more at a local dealership for it on trade...

He tells me "Seems like it needs work. Too cheap!!! When rest are 2k more."

Low balls me and then proceeds to say that it's priced too cheap??? lol

I ended up basically replying to go spend the extra 2k then, it's your money.

----------


## SKR

Am I wrong, or is this a crazy way to strap a car down?

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-classic-cars...ationFlag=true

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Am I wrong, or is this a crazy way to strap a car down?
> 
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-classic-cars...ationFlag=true



What in the fuck.

----------


## nismodrifter

meh good enough.gif

----------


## dirtsniffer

RIP eurospec

----------


## speedog

Doesn't look like it'll be any worse off than it is already.

----------


## killramos

I hate kijiji:




> Hey killramos, have you had any serious offers yet I know people have probably tried wasting your time .



Complete irony impairment. Someone please buy my car so I can stop talking to these people  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

Guy made a new autotrader account changed his name but kept his email the same to try and scam me again lol.

Anyone who wants to fuck with this guy feel free:

[email protected]

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Scammers are out in full force today - just got this message:

"I will like you to text me on my number here......5125986759 so we can text more about the item"

Texas area code, and doesn't understand English.

Guaranteed its some kind of phantom money scam or similar.

----------


## msommers

All my scam responses have come from Autotrader, none elsewhere. I wonder if it's typically older people that look on there still and therefore more vulnerable?

----------


## FunWheelDrive

WHAT A DEAL, Why didn't I think of that, buy a car, put 200,000kms on it, and sell it for more than new even with adjusting for inflation!

----------


## schurchill39

I would hope that that is a joke. Maybe an add he was forced to put up when he doesn't really want to? No sane person can think a 1990 Talon with 200k on it will sell for even 50% of that.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Maybe it's a typo and it's $2900?
Still too high.

----------


## Swank

> Maybe it's a typo and it's $2900?
> Still too high.



My thoughts too, I do like the title though heh.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

It doesn't read like a joke, which is kind of sad actually. He probably actually thinks it's worth something. He'd be lucky to get $200 from the kidney foundation.

Either that or it's a typo as mentioned above, and he accidentally added a zero (or two).

----------


## FunWheelDrive

I tried messaging him asking if he meant $2900 or $29,000 and he never responded lol

----------


## Toilet_X

> I admire people who are smart enough to build shops out of sea-cans.



My uncle did it, and its a great set up.

----------


## A790

> It doesn't read like a joke, which is kind of sad actually. He probably actually thinks it's worth something. He'd be lucky to get $200 from the kidney foundation.
> 
> Either that or it's a typo as mentioned above, and he accidentally added a zero (or two).



He'll get $3-$5k any day of the week.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> He'll get $3-$5k any day of the week.



So, 90% less than he's asking? Haha. Like I said, I think he added at least one zero by accident. Either that or he thinks he has some sort of collector's car.

----------


## JfuckinC

"Clean" "Minor"
lol

----------


## killramos

> "Clean" "Minor"
> lol



That rear Rim is what got me  :ROFL!:

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

"Minor dents" lol that looks like it was t-boned on two separate occasions.

----------


## Darell_n

> "Minor dents" lol that looks like it was t-boned on two separate occasions.



It has minor dents for a Dodge, that's all.

----------


## ercchry

> It has minor dents for a Dodge, that's all.



For the amount of drinking he probably does, he’s doing pretty good on the dents  :ROFL!:

----------


## speedog

The mother of all rare earth magnets, 35.2 pounds of madness. 

Please view this ad:

THE MOTHER OF ALL RARE EARTH MAGNETS !!!,
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-buy-sell-oth...nt=app_android

Price: $.500

Download the application from the Google Play Store.
https://tinyurl.com/9x9f4jd

----------


## Graham_A_M

^I'd pay that if it was an electro magnet, but something permanently magnified is kind of tough call.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

I've never bought anything off Kijiji in my life but I'm looking for a new GPU (1080Ti - if you have one let me know) and thought I'd give it a try. Literally my first interaction:

ME: Will you take X dollars, and could you also please tell me if 1) If it has ever been overclocked and 2) If it has ever been used for bitcoin mining

HIM: sure I will take X$

ME: Great, thank you for your reply. Can you please tell me if 1) If it has ever been overclocked and 2) If it has ever been used for bitcoin mining

HIM: it is working fine you can play most of games

ME: Thank you, I am aware of the card's capabilities, I am just wondering if 1) If it has ever been overclocked and 2) If it has ever been used for bitcoin mining

HIM: it still has 2 years warranty


How on earth do these people function on a day to day bsis? I honestly don't understand it.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> I've never bought anything off Kijiji in my life



Haha what the fuck? With the amount of Kijiji ranting you've done before, that surprises me... but at the same time it doesn't. I look forward to you drawing your single negative experience as the norm for all Kijiji transations in your future rants  :ROFL!: 




> How on earth do these people function on a day to day bsis? I honestly don't understand it.



I think the fact that he explicitly dodges your direct questions like that should tell you all you need to know about the video card haha

----------


## Tik-Tok

At this point, that's just him avoiding the question.

----------


## ExtraSlow

My filter for kijiji transactions is that if anyone is tough to deal with, or evasive at the beginning, they are unlikely to become more forthright later. hard pass on anyone like that.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Haha what the fuck? With the amount of Kijiji ranting you've done before, that surprises me... but at the same time it doesn't. I look forward to you drawing your single negative experience as the norm for all Kijiji transations in your future rants



Two reasons, which I have mentioned several times before so I'm not sure how you missed it but 1) I almost always buy new because I am too anal about my stuff. 2) I always assume people are trying to screw me over on Kijiji, because they usually are (and likely in this instance as well).

You're telling me that reasonable people, coherent sentences and reading comprehension are the *norm* on Kijiji? I have a very hard time believing you actually think that. As a frequent seller I can count on one hand the amount of times I have experienced that. Women are by far the best to deal with in my experience - they typically write coherently and actually show up.





> I think the fact that he explicitly dodges your direct questions like that should tell you all you need to know about the video card haha



Well yeah, that is obvious. I just thought the interaction was funny, hence why I posted it here. He would probably pull an overclocked card out of his mining rig and hand it to me haha.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> You're telling me that reasonable people, coherent sentences and reading comprehension are the *norm* on Kijiji? I have a very hard time believing you actually think that.



No, I'm telling you that you always assume the worse in people and you sell that as how everyone functions, ie:




> 2) I always assume people are trying to screw me over on Kijiji, because they usually are (and likely in this instance as well).



But since you asked, I wouldn't go as far as saying coherent sentences and reading comprehension are the norm because guess what, not everyone comes from the same background as you. I've dealt with lots of pleasant and reasonable people, both as a seller and buyer, who aren't originally from this country or have an educated upbringing.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> No, I'm telling you that you always assume the worse in people and you sell that as how everyone functions, ie:
> 
> 
> 
> But since you asked, I wouldn't go as far as saying coherent sentences and reading comprehension are the norm because guess what, not everyone comes from the same background as you. I've dealt with lots of pleasant and reasonable people, both as a seller and buyer, who aren't originally from this country or have an educated upbringing.



I don't always assume the worst in people, I have no idea where you're getting that from - it is very much the opposite in fact, as I have been burned many times before because of it. Specifically on Kijiji, I think it's important to have your guard up because the fact of the matter is there is a lot of scamming going on and stolen product being sold on there. 

None of this has anything at all to do with people from different backgrounds and I have never said anything that suggests that. You're way off base there. Fact of the matter is that I have one way of communicating with people who do not give me their address or phone number - that is email. If they are unable to answer my questions via the only method of communication they are willing to engage in, yeah that's frustrating sometimes but more often than not it's funny, hence why I posted it here.

----------


## SKR

I don't know what the fuck is going on with this. It says it's a SEMA build, and there's pictures of it there on Instagram, so I guess it's true. But when you have people like Ringbrothers building cars for SEMA, I would never have thought that an Edmonton car dealership would also get the call to build a vehicle.

But aside from that, I have no idea what's going on with the price. MSRP on this truck is probably around $105,000, give or take $5000. All the mods here are bolt on - there's no fab work, which makes sense because they're a car dealership and not a custom shop. So $90,000 worth of bolt ons? Does that make sense to anyone?



https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...-ta/1470812638

At least it doesn't look gaudy as fuck and at least the economy hasn't had its foot on the throat of potential buyers for the last five years in this province. So it should sell pretty easily for their asking price.

----------


## ExtraSlow

SEMA is not a particularly exclusive show. You have the "best of the best", but a lot of "the rest" as well. Being a "SEMA build" isn't actually that impressive, as it means it was likely built on a tight deadline with fashion emphasised over function.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> I don't know what the fuck is going on with this. It says it's a SEMA build, and there's pictures of it there on Instagram, so I guess it's true. But when you have people like Ringbrothers building cars for SEMA, I would never have thought that an Edmonton car dealership would also get the call to build a vehicle.
> 
> But aside from that, I have no idea what's going on with the price. MSRP on this truck is probably around $105,000, give or take $5000. All the mods here are bolt on - there's no fab work, which makes sense because they're a car dealership and not a custom shop. So $90,000 worth of bolt ons? Does that make sense to anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...-ta/1470812638
> 
> At least it doesn't look gaudy as fuck and at least the economy hasn't had its foot on the throat of potential buyers for the last five years in this province. So it should sell pretty easily for their asking price.



Straight lols. I bet it drives like ass and would be a disaster towing as well.

----------


## bjstare

Audi RS6 Clone

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...ged/1472045580

For kicks, I sent a message to ask how he got it to 450hp. You guessed it, answer was "Stage 1 cold intake".

----------


## speedog

> Audi RS6 Clone
> 
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...ged/1472045580
> 
> For kicks, I sent a message to ask how he got it to 450hp. You guessed it, answer was "Stage 1 cold intake".



"SERIOUS INJURIES ONLY" says the ad.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> I don't know what the fuck is going on with this. It says it's a SEMA build, and there's pictures of it there on Instagram, so I guess it's true. But when you have people like Ringbrothers building cars for SEMA, I would never have thought that an Edmonton car dealership would also get the call to build a vehicle.
> 
> But aside from that, I have no idea what's going on with the price. MSRP on this truck is probably around $105,000, give or take $5000. All the mods here are bolt on - there's no fab work, which makes sense because they're a car dealership and not a custom shop. So $90,000 worth of bolt ons? Does that make sense to anyone?
> 
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...-ta/1470812638
> 
> At least it doesn't look gaudy as fuck and at least the economy hasn't had its foot on the throat of potential buyers for the last five years in this province. So it should sell pretty easily for their asking price.



Fucking train horn adds at least $50k

----------


## JfuckinC

> "SERIOUS INJURIES ONLY" says the ad.



hahaha amazing

----------


## ExtraSlow

> fucking train horn adds at least 50 hp



 ftfy

----------


## SKR

> Fucking train horn adds at least $50k



Well of course.

The other thing is, at least some of that shit had to be sponsored. SEMA isn't a car show, it's to show off parts. So it's $90,000 worth of bolt ons, some of which were supplied at a reduced cost or free. The balls of asking $199,000 for fucking bolt ons is keeping me awake at night.

There probably was a point in my life where I would have thought thought that's a real nice truck. I know for a minute or two I really wanted train horns. I'm glad all that has passed.

----------


## dirtsniffer



----------


## Mitsu3000gt

I don't think that particular guy is trying to scam anyone, but the box scam is rampant on eBay - it will say in the fineprint that it is the box only and the item itself isn't included, and they end up selling very expensive boxes to people who don't read the full ad.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> *Sure, I can do x:xx. What's your address?*






> Text me when you ACTUALLY on way I will send you right away 
> Text me around 5pm Usually I m outside But I will make sure When u text me fr address I m at home that time Thx..






> *Can do, what's your phone number?*






> Sorry My friend I dont share number




...._sigh._

----------


## killramos

lol

----------


## 370Z

> I don't think that particular guy is trying to scam anyone, but the box scam is rampant on eBay - it will say in the fineprint that it is the box only and the item itself isn't included, and they end up selling very expensive boxes to people who don't read the full ad.



I think you missed why the ad is a funny lol who the hell sells a box, if someone needs one, be a good person and just give it to them, there's a line between being really needing money and just being a cheap fuck.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> I think you missed why the ad is a funny lol who the hell sells a box, if someone needs one, be a good person and just give it to them, there's a line between really needing money and just being a cheap fuck.



I must have then yeah - all I am getting from it is a guy selling an empty box which isn't that uncommon.

----------


## dirtsniffer

ya I was making fun of him for selling the box considering google gave away a free home mini to anyone with a google account. You can practically find a BNIB device for $10 right now.

----------


## Xtrema

> ...._sigh._



I assume he meant the messaging system within the Kijiji app?

Still if you want to be anonymous, why not meet at CPS station?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> ya I was making fun of him for selling the box considering google gave away a free home mini to anyone with a google account. You can practically find a BNIB device for $10 right now.



Ah, I see. Yeah I can only imagine how many Google Nest Mini's are on Kijiji right now haha.

I don't think they gave them to everyone with a google account, only people with various subscriptions (YouTube Premium, Google Play Music, etc.).

----------


## Xtrema

> Ah, I see. Yeah I can only imagine how many Google Nest Mini's are on Kijiji right now haha.
> 
> I don't think they gave them to everyone with a google account, only people with various subscriptions (YouTube Premium, Google Play Music, etc.).



Correct. Paid subscriber only.

I assume they really want Play Music user to finally give up and switch to Youtube Music. At some point Google home already switch the default for me without asking.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Correct. Paid subscriber only.
> 
> I assume they really want Play Music user to finally give up and switch to Youtube Music. At some point Google home already switch the default for me without asking.



I think they just want people in their ecosystem (rather than Amazon's or whatever), and giving them a free Nest speaker is a good way to do that. Smart home, ordering products by voice, etc. is all a fast growing business and google wants you in their camp. The ad revenue and other data they get from it is also probably only becoming more valuable. 

Play Music is well featured and very polished, I think there is going to be a lot of holdouts.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Ya, sorry I meant subscribers. 
Play music is so much better than youtube music. Google should focus youtube music on videos. I would use it a lot more if it was better at being an on demand MTV.

----------


## SJW

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-jewelry-watc...3207?undefined

Theres even a hand missing for the regatta timer.

----------


## dirtsniffer

doesn't look real?

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> I assume he meant the messaging system within the Kijiji app?
> 
> Still if you want to be anonymous, why not meet at CPS station?



Nah, he definitely meant email. Didn't respond to app messages.





> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-jewelry-watc...3207?undefined
> 
> Theres even a hand missing for the regatta timer.



Two jewellers and a watch collector didn't notice the chrono scale doesn't match either of the YMII versions? Maybe they don't know how to Google.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Maybe two jewelers and a watch collector will buy it then.

----------


## bjstare

> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-jewelry-watc...3207?undefined
> 
> Theres even a hand missing for the regatta timer.



He's dropped the price to $2,500 now. What a steal  :ROFL!:

----------


## got_mike33

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-hockey/calgary/toho-goalie-pads-mint-condition-800-obo/1482373453


WTF... lol

----------


## JfuckinC

> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-hockey/calgary/toho-goalie-pads-mint-condition-800-obo/1482373453
> 
> 
> WTF... lol



Some dudes were super stoned laughing so hard at themselves posting this haha

----------


## 03ozwhip

Just came across this and wondered if I was wrong in thinking that this is insane...
1998 BMW Z3 M coupe Eurospec ,
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-classic-cars...nt=app_android

----------


## corsvette

It's a clownshoe...they get stupid money.

----------


## beyond_ban

It does seem like a lot for an S52, but i guess it is worth what someone is willing to pay for it.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Maybe for an S54..

crack money regardless.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Bag of bolt-ons loosely attached to a non-running, 15yo Mazda with 200,000km on it. Sweet pics really tell a story.

2005 Mazda 6S,
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...nt=app_android



Pasted:
2005 Mazda 6S 
Engine is misfiring and is sitting. I am selling the whole car, lots of new parts. Engine runs but cannot drive.
Some items are
- Stage 2 Southbend Flywheel clutch and flywheel
- Megan racing coilovers
-R32 GTR wheels 16 +35 offset on new Cooper all weather tires
-Tanabe strut bar
- Aftermarket stereo and subwoofer
-Mint leather interior 

4K takes the whole car ,OBO
Message for more info

----------


## 370Z

Just got a message for my Z...

"Hey there how are you doing?"

Wtf.

----------


## C4S

:Pimpin':  :Pimpin':  :Pimpin': 

Only dummier...no dummest...😝

----------


## killramos

This belongs in the Coronavirus investing thread

----------


## gyromonkey

I Might be missing something, but this seems way out of the ball park.
Tradecarview shows dozens for 3-5K USD
Female driven, but she has a beard in the photo

----------


## ExtraSlow

69
420

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I Might be missing something, but this seems way out of the ball park.
> Tradecarview shows dozens for 3-5K USD
> Female driven, but she has a beard in the photo



"Never beat." But stored outside for a quick 2 decades and oh, it was due for an oil change about three years ago.
LoL!

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

I’ve seen at least 5 of these joke Miata ads posted in the past day or two.

----------


## 370Z

Them: will you take 8k
Me: that's actually the lowest offer I've gotten
Them: I live in Toronto, it's quite the commute
Me: how is that my problem

----------


## beyond_ban

Not really funny, but i found a 2011 Jeep Cherokee Limited for a real good price this morning and reached out to the guy. Check out his messages he sent at 2:20.... 

Also spoke with him on the phone and he was out of breath, talking a million miles an hour and sounding really desperate.

Should i still meet him?  :ROFL!:

----------


## Disoblige

> Not really funny, but i found a 2011 Jeep Cherokee Limited for a real good price this morning and reached out to the guy. Check out his messages he sent at 2:20.... 
> 
> Also spoke with him on the phone and he was out of breath, talking a million miles an hour and sounding really desperate.
> 
> Should i still meet him?



I bet you he had his phone in his pocket or something and pressed a bunch of suggested words?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I bet you he had his phone in his pocket or something and pressed a bunch of suggested words?



 
@beyond_ban

Send a PM to that guy who made that thread in _Ask Leo_ about going to Columbia because his girlfriend left him. I think it's the same person.

----------


## beyond_ban

> I bet you he had his phone in his pocket or something and pressed a bunch of suggested words?



Potentially, but it seems (very) slightly more coherent than a string of suggested words.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Hhaha, that message made me LOL so hard.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Have a budget welder for sale.

Guy messages me last night, asking if I'll just sell him the trigger off the gun. Doesn't want the welder... just the trigger.

Told him I'd happily sell him the trigger, same price as the whole welder. Just happens to include a free welder.

----------


## SKR

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-classic-cars...des/1489277298



Doesn't this seem like a lot of money for a car with the wrong transmission, a lot of age and a lot of miles?

I'm one of those weirdos that doesn't think wagons are cool so I'm not in this market at all. Maybe I've got it all wrong.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I'm one of those weirdos that doesn't think wagons are cool so I'm not in this market at all. Maybe I've got it all wrong.



 Well, I don't know the value of that car, but being a wagon makes it MUCH better for any right-thinking individual. Don't worry, even with your flaws, I still love ya.

----------


## bjstare

I’d say it’s a little optimistic, but not outrageous. I’d expect it to go for high 40s. Those wagons are pricey. 

https://bringatrailer.com/search/cts-v+wagon/

----------


## SKR

I thought that would be manual money, or low miles money. I thought being an automatic would really hurt it. But it's not that much higher than the BaT examples when you convert it to USD. Another one in the loss column for SKR.

----------


## bjstare

Yeah it's insane. The last manual + low miles to sell on there was 65k USD haha.

----------


## 90_Shelby

It's also the only one for sale in Canada right now, which isn't unusual. The alternative would be to source one from the US and with the exchange rate, it's not far off on price.

Of course, all of this makes me happy if I ever decide to sell mine.

----------


## finboy

> It's also the only one for sale in Canada right now, which isn't unusual. The alternative would be to source one from the US and with the exchange rate, it's not far off on price.
> 
> Of course, all of this makes me happy if I ever decide to sell mine.



How hard is a manual swap on these?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> It's also the only one for sale in Canada right now, which isn't unusual. The alternative would be to source one from the US and with the exchange rate, it's not far off on price.
> 
> Of course, all of this makes me happy if I ever decide to sell mine.



There isn't much for sale right now. Which is actually helping the write-off value on my Jetta, lol.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> How hard is a manual swap on these?



But then it won't be a highly collectable "numbers matching" showpiece car in the future.

----------


## finboy

> But then it won't be a highly collectable "numbers matching" showpiece car in the future.



+1 manual wagon in the world > -1 “collector piece”

----------


## ExtraSlow

> +1 manual wagon in the world > -1 “collector piece”



Agree, but Cadillac people may not.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> How hard is a manual swap on these?



From what I have read, it's doable but not very practical and it can get very expensive. With that being said, manual CTS-V's are rare in general. 

Total number of CTS V wagons: 1767 (514 manuals)

Total number of CTS V sedans: 10765 (1400 manuals)

Total number of CTS V coupes: 8567 (1239 manuals)

To even find a manual sedan is extremely difficult. 
@RT16V
 sold his over a year ago and we haven't seen one come up for sale in Canada since.

----------


## Disoblige

> Agree, but Cadillac people may not.

----------


## SKR

> How hard is a manual swap on these?



GM vehicles don't like having missing pieces, and it might not be happy if it thinks there's supposed to be an automatic transmission there and there isn't one.

I don't actually know though. I don't have the money or the talent to give it much serious thought.

----------


## SkiBum5.0

> From what I have read, it's doable but not very practical and it can get very expensive. With that being said, manual CTS-V's are rare in general. 
> 
> Total number of CTS V wagons: 1767 (514 manuals)
> 
> Total number of CTS V sedans: 10765 (1400 manuals)
> 
> Total number of CTS V coupes: 8567 (1239 manuals)
> 
> To even find a manual sedan is extremely difficult. 
> ...



They come up more often than that. Usually through the internet though. My buddy sold his brown, manual one 3 months ago. 1 of 11 or something like that. He also has a black/black, recaro, 6spd with like 22,000kms

Edit: never mind, Rona-brain, missed the sedan part. Those above were wagons

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> 



Pissed my fuckin pants!!

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Disoblige again.

_You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Disoblige again_

----------


## 90_Shelby

> They come up more often than that. Usually through the internet though. My buddy sold his brown, manual one 3 months ago. 1 of 11 or something like that. He also has a black/black, recaro, 6spd with like 22,000kms
> 
> Edit: never mind, Rona-brain, missed the sedan part. Those above were wagons



If I recall correctly, he found the brown one in Ontario, and sold it into the US. That was a great colour!

----------


## MalibuStacy

:facepalm: 

1997 Pontiac Grand Am granny owned Mint condition need Laywer $,
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...nt=app_android

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> 1997 Pontiac Grand Am granny owned Mint condition need Laywer $,
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...nt=app_android



3 hours should be enough to "sue the Vulcan RCMP into the stone age".
LoL

----------


## Tik-Tok

Ok, this isn't Kijiji, but from an ad that popped up while reading the news. I nearly spit my beer out.

A $200,000 3/4 ton.

----------


## SkiBum5.0

> Ok, this isn't Kijiji, but from an ad that popped up while reading the news. I nearly spit my beer out.
> 
> A $200,000 3/4 ton.



Tough sell! But it’s a SEMA truck so must be worth it....

----------


## killramos

Is it just me or is that truck getting more expensive every time it’s posted here.

----------


## SKR

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...uck/1498820387



1990 tow truck. Comes with the extremely undesirable 6.2 diesel. Body is fucked and requires complete replacement. Frame is fucked and requires complete replacement. Will not part out. $10,000 firm.

Right on.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I appreciate how efficiently that dude encouraged me not to call.

----------


## JfuckinC

Facebook but same same haha

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Facebook but same same haha



Was selling some old style (BNIB) light bulbs, pack for a buck $1. Buddy shows up at night, I already prepared $19 in change (4 dollars in coin and a 5 iver and a 10..) in case he only has $20

He inspects the sealed bulbs, asks how much... that’ll be a buck for all. Pulls out a $50, fuckin did not see that one coming. Well played. 

Told him take ‘em / keep ‘em... he was so stoked wanted a hand shake, smiled told him naw I better not don’t wanna potentially transfer Covid. Ahhh cheap entertainment, humans never surprise me. Now I know selling $1 items, gonna prep $99 in change

----------


## Disoblige

Lol I thought your lesson here is not to sell $1 items anymore.
$5 or free.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Lol I thought your lesson here is not to sell $1 items anymore.
> $5 or free.



I need the $$  :Cry:

----------


## gyromonkey

Sadly saw this today while looking for a cheap trailer to leave at my parents acreage for my kids.

Clearly an over site on the guys part, don't take a screen shot and post it unless you look at the camera role in the bottom of the screen  :facepalm: 

I had to send him a message to tell him to crop out his junk out of the add lol

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-travel-trail...per/1506384892

----------


## Disoblige

^^man you should have screenshot yourself as linking kijiji is useless when ad is gone.

----------


## gyromonkey

I did take a screen shot of it, but for some reason the site won't let me upload currently

----------


## SKR

Here's a Ford Bronco that was sold in a totally legitimate sale on Bring A Trailer on July 8. It was bid from $18,000 to $29,500 16 minutes before the end of the auction by a bidder that registered this month, has only made this one bid, and no comments. Like I said, totally legitimate.

Now it's for sale again on Kijiji, posted July 11, by the same person that listed it on BaT. Totally legitimate. Guaranteed no funny business at all.

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-classic-cars...nco/1511596626

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1979-ford-bronco-17/

----------


## SKR

Part 2:

----------


## 03ozwhip

^ya man, same as these classic car auctions I go to, they all have shady shit going on, their friends throwing bids in to get it higher etc...its fucking brutal and if you've been around them enough, you can spot it a mile away, see right through it.

Its shitty if you wanna bid on something and then it happens.

----------


## killramos

I don’t get it. You saying he bid on his own car and paid BaT for no reason?

Was this to get out of a super low bid “no reserve” auction?

----------


## 4WARNED

I’m actually surprised BAT allowed that bronco to be bid on in the first place.
It’s pretty rough in the engine bay and underneath compared to their usual specimens.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> I don’t get it. You saying he bid on his own car and paid BaT for no reason?
> 
> Was this to get out of a super low bid “no reserve” auction?



It happens, ive seen it in person many times. Its better to pay the fee than to let it go for half of what you want. But ya its a chicken shit thing to do.

----------


## SKR

> I don’t get it. You saying he bid on his own car and paid BaT for no reason?
> 
> Was this to get out of a super low bid “no reserve” auction?



I'm assuming that he set too low a reserve.



I'm also assuming that reserve was met, since the result is "sold". I found an ad for a different car where the result was "reserve not met". So I'd assume that if BaT says it was sold, the reserve was met.





The way I see it is the reserve was set at or below $18,000USD (around $24,000CAD) and the seller didn't want to let it go for that. I don't know if the seller sets that reserve completely on his own and he made a mistake or had second thoughts, or if BaT has some input on what the reserve should be. I sent the guy a message and he said "reserve didn't get met with the buyer fees". I don't know what that means.

It could be that they buyer was just fucking around and never had any intention of actually following through, but I would think that if someone was being a dick they'd do that to more than one listing. This is the only listing the buyer bid on.

I guess it doesn't matter. I'm not in the market for a Bronco and buddy can do whatever he wants with it.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Folks, I need a favour, please.
TL;DR - ask a question on anything this psycho is selling and then give her a 1-star review for no reason.
Prove it and I'll give you 16 delicious Beyond Rep Points.
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-coffee-table...nt=app_android


Is this "Kijiji review" thing new? It's fucking raging bullshit. I made an offer on multiple items this wing nut was selling and she simply said "no thanks" so the communication ended because I'm not going to play _Price Is Right_ with her if she's not willing to barter on items she didn't say were "firm".
I got a friend to strike up a new convo with her and arranged to buy a table set that I needed someone else to pick up for $250. Well, the fucking thing is thoroughly stained with paint drips and didn't even come with the nuts to attach one of the legs so my buddy picking it up said she insisted on giving him $0.25 so we could remedy this oversight.... A fucking quarter. This is like a cartoon at this point, but whatever - I required a table set and I got one. My buddy said, she's crazy as Hell.
So, she's completely unaware that I ended up getting the table set I initially offered on. Now, a week later, this cunt stain leaves me a 1-Star review saying "lack of communication" when our literal history consists of 4 messages and no actual transaction (technically, as far as she knows). Fuck that. I've been on Kijiji for 10+ years and this nut job has been registered six months and she's selling fucking "Inuit art" from Charlottetown along with 30+ other items, LoL!!
Why does Kijiji let you "review" someone you don't have a transaction with?! What value is there in being able to review every single person who ever asked you a simple question about the shit you're selling?

Please help reset the balance and 1-star the shit out of this bag.
Please.

Thanks so much, in advance!

----------


## Darell_n

The app shows nothing for giving or reading reviews on anybody. Strange.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> The app shows nothing for giving or reading reviews on anybody. Strange.



I think it's quite new. Right beside "confirmed email" and "usually responds in a few hours" will be "reviews" and now I have a shitty one, thanks to this cunt biter.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Kijiji trader ratings Holy War?

----------


## 03ozwhip

I told a guy to go fuck himself recently on something I clearly posted firm on(offered 40% of FIRM asking price).

I then posted right at the very top, dont other offering anything, that its a waste of time and i swear this guy is getting his buddies to do the same thing.

So, moral of the story, I'd like to leave rating for these kind of people for sure, I just end up blocking them though, didn't realize I could give them a rating without a transaction.

Guy #1 actually has a 1* for "unfair negotiation".

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Folks, I need a favour, please.
> TL;DR - ask a question on anything this psycho is selling and then give her a 1-star review for no reason.
> Prove it and I'll give you 16 delicious Beyond Rep Points.
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-coffee-table...nt=app_android
> 
> 
> Is this "Kijiji review" thing new? It's fucking raging bullshit. I made an offer on multiple items this wing nut was selling and she simply said "no thanks" so the communication ended because I'm not going to play _Price Is Right_ with her if she's not willing to barter on items she didn't say were "firm".
> I got a friend to strike up a new convo with her and arranged to buy a table set that I needed someone else to pick up for $250. Well, the fucking thing is thoroughly stained with paint drips and didn't even come with the nuts to attach one of the legs so my buddy picking it up said she insisted on giving him $0.25 so we could remedy this oversight.... A fucking quarter. This is like a cartoon at this point, but whatever - I required a table set and I got one. My buddy said, she's crazy as Hell.
> So, she's completely unaware that I ended up getting the table set I initially offered on. Now, a week later, this cunt stain leaves me a 1-Star review saying "lack of communication" when our literal history consists of 4 messages and no actual transaction (technically, as far as she knows). Fuck that. I've been on Kijiji for 10+ years and this nut job has been registered six months and she's selling fucking "Inuit art" from Charlottetown along with 30+ other items, LoL!!
> ...



For real?

This is the “Official Kijiji funnies thread”, and this post made me laugh.

----------


## Graham_A_M

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details...ue&edited=true

Selling my Vrod. Lol

----------


## MalibuStacy

So this is actually an ad I created for fb marketplace to sell the gf boom box and it got more hits then the serious ad. Eventually was given away to a seniors home.

Good for a laugh.


So 90's it hurts. 
Do you miss frosted tips, plastic inflatable furniture, and tamogotchis?
Do you wanna look fresh, and sound fresh at the same time?
Do wish you could listen to that one 90's mixtape your girlfriend made you in college?
Of course you do!
Complete your 90's style with this minty JVC boombox! Complete with CD, cassette player, and even an FM tuner! It even has a remote control, basically hands free! You can eat zaa in one hand and change your tunes in the other!

Can't find a plug in and need to blast your rad tunes? No problemo dude, this puppy has power on demand! Insert eight convenient D-cell batteries, and BOOM you'll be jammin to the sweet sound of Boyz 2 Men in no time flat. (BATTERIES NOT INCLUDED)

Contact me quick as this ear drum blaster won't last long posted at the sweet price of 25 De Neros. You heard right only 25 dollars for all this nostalgia!

I kid you not, I had 12 people wanting it before I donated it because this ad was so funny.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Why did you post the ad if you didn't intend to sell?

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Stacy is a catfish.

----------


## MalibuStacy

> Why did you post the ad if you didn't intend to sell?



I intended to sell but the sweet little old lady was bent my arm to give it for free

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

@MalibuStacy

Did you only live in the first quarter of 1990? You missed the next 117 months?
Boom boxes were exceedingly _not_ 90's things.
Please put up ad again so I can give it 1-star.

----------


## MalibuStacy

> @MalibuStacy
> 
> Did you only live in the first quarter of 1990? You missed the next 117 months?
> Boom boxes were exceedingly _not_ 90's things.
> Please put up ad again so I can give it 1-star.



I dunno all my friends had those grey boom box stereos growing up. I'm talking about one of the curvy style ones

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Here's the details on their new shitty ratings system:
https://help.kijiji.ca/helpdesk/basi...eviews#android

All you need is seven messages between the two parties and you can leave a review. This will do nothing to deter low-ballers because who wants to invest enough messages with them to leave a rating.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

"why are you selling? Buyer's remorse?"
"No. Need a larger vehicle."
...
... 30 mins later
"Are you interested?"
"No I ended up buying an Escalade"

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Here's the details on their new shitty ratings system:
> https://help.kijiji.ca/helpdesk/basi...eviews#android
> 
> All you need is seven messages between the two parties and you can leave a review. This will do nothing to deter low-ballers because who wants to invest enough messages with them to leave a rating.



Kijiji could not possibly care less how your experience is, all they care about is sheer number of ads and how many people pay for visibility. It's in their interest financially to discourage people getting rated poorly and stop using Kijiji. 90% of the replies I get are a price approximately 1/3 of asking followed by a question mark, and you're right, who wants to engage those idiots. A lot of them are bots anyway that send emails to everyone on Kijiji at certain price points, and then if you reply, the person will take a look and see if it's something they can get for cheap.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Looking for some shelving or tables for my greenhouse, came across this and gave me a laugh

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-bookcase-she...elf/1513935190

----------


## speedog

Seen on kijiji, not sure if meant to be funny or not - last picture in a series of 10. I suppose it's safer there then at the beginning of the series. Still...

----------


## Swank

:ROFL!:  Link pls!

----------


## dirtsniffer

100% chance that's in the NE.

----------


## ianmcc

> 100% chance that's in the NE.



Nailed it!

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...1585?undefined

----------


## killramos

Fun fact. Type a postal code into Google maps. Gives you quite a good idea of where someone is lol

----------


## s dime

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details...dId=1464844989

Check out the health tips on this ad, good stuff!

----------


## SKR

This person posts ads for this old Dodge truck once in a while, and I'm very fond of the pictures.

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-voiture-coll...teLocale=en_CA

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

> Not sure if this one is actually legit, got it emailed to me from a friend
> 
> OK, let me start off by saying this jeep is only available for purchase by the manliest of men (or women). My friend, if it was possible for a vehicle to sprout chest hair and a five o'clock shadow, this jeep would look like Tom Selleck. It is just that manly. It was never intended to drive to the mall so you can pick up that adorable shirt at Abercrombie & Fitch that you had your eye on. It wasn't meant to transport you to yoga class or Linens & Things. No, that's what your Prius is for. If that's the kind of car you're looking for, then just do us all a favor and stop reading right now. I mean it. Just stop. This car was engineered by 3rd degree ninja super-warriors in the highest mountains of Japan to serve the needs of the man that cheats death on a daily basis. They didn't even consider superfluous nancy boy amenities like navigation systems (real men don't get lost), heated leather seats (a real man doesn't let anything warm his butt), or On Star (real men don't even know what the hell On Star is). No, this brute comes with the things us testosterone-fueled super action junkies need._ It's got special blood/gore resistant upholstery. It even has a first-aid kit in the back. You know what the first aid kit has in it? A pint of whiskey, a stitch-your-own-wound kit and a hunk of leather to bite down on when you're operating on yourself. The jeep_ also has an automatic transmission so if you're being chased by Libyan terrorists, you'll still be able to shoot your machine gun out the window and drive at the same time. It's saved my bacon more than once. It has room for you and the four hotties you picked up on the way to the gym to blast your pecs and hammer your glutes. There's a tow hitch to pull your 50 caliber anti-Taliban, self cooling machine gun. I also just put in a new windshield to replace the one that got shot out by The Man. My price on this bad boy is an incredibly low $9950, but I'll entertain reasonable offers. And by reasonable, I mean don't walk up and tell me you'll give me $5,000 for it. That's liable to earn you a Burmese-roundhouse-sphincter-kick with a follow up three fingered eye-jab. Would it hurt? Hell yeah. Let's just say you won't be the prettiest guy at the Coldplay concert anymore. There's only 142000 on this four-wheeled hellcat from Planet Kickass. Trust me, it will outlive you and the offspring that will carry your name. It will live on as a monument to your machismo. Now, go look in the mirror and tell me what you see. If it's a rugged, no holds barred, super brute he-man macho Chuck Norris stunt double, then contact me. I might be out hang-gliding or BASE jumping or just chilling with my ladies, but I'll get back to you. And when I do, we'll talk about a price over a nice glass of Schmidt while we listen to Johnny Cash. To sweeten the deal a little, I'm throwing in this pair of MC Hammer pants for the man with rippling quads that can't fit into regular pants. Yeah, you heard me. FREE MC Hammer pants. Rock on.



Is it a Wrangler? lol

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

> Seen on kijiji, not sure if meant to be funny or not - last picture in a series of 10. I suppose it's safer there then at the beginning of the series. Still...



I'd pay good money to see all that person's responses lol...I bet you 90% of them are actually interested in the lady.

----------


## JfuckinC

Looks like this guys did a good job on this truck, but $28k seems funny to me... it was 29.5 earlier this week haha.

----------


## FunWheelDrive

Super legit, one owner SUPER RARE Turbo - None Turbo Porsche 944. 

Funny says it's original 103,000kms (Gauge cluster is from a Turbo model 944) but the bumpers and engine bay would say otherwise. Carfax would be interesting on this one.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I have always wanted a 928 and some old time rock and roll. 944 will have to do.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Looks like this guys did a good job on this truck, but $28k seems funny to me... it was 29.5 earlier this week haha.



I'd be asking for receipts on that engine/trans rebuild. I know for a fact he bought a running '08 parts truck for its drivetrain and had zero intentions of rebuilding it before it went into that truck.

(The rest of the story is that he had asked my father and I to do the LS swap for him, we spent a bunch of time doing up a budget and parts list for him and ironing out some issues for him, and then he flat ghosted us. We'd initially tried to convince him that he was better off just beefing up his 350 and putting in a nicer manual trans since he just wanted a fun cruiser, but he was dead-set on an LS even though we tried to impress upon him he'd never get his money back out of it if he had to sell it.)

----------


## Disoblige

Spidey senses is to stay far away from that. Looks like a recipe for disaster with the chance of many corners being cut.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

I'm not going to make direct statements about attention to detail on a $28,500 truck, but I will note it's not every day you see one with a 4L60E and a clutch pedal.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> I'd be asking for receipts on that engine/trans rebuild. I know for a fact he bought a running '08 parts truck for its drivetrain and had zero intentions of rebuilding it before it went into that truck.
> 
> (The rest of the story is that he had asked my father and I to do the LS swap for him, we spent a bunch of time doing up a budget and parts list for him and ironing out some issues for him, and then he flat ghosted us. We'd initially tried to convince him that he was better off just beefing up his 350 and putting in a nicer manual trans since he just wanted a fun cruiser, but he was dead-set on an LS even though we tried to impress upon him he'd never get his money back out of it if he had to sell it.)



I remember you bitching about this guy!

----------


## JfuckinC

> I'm not going to make direct statements about attention to detail on a $28,500 truck, but I will note it's not every day you see one with a 4L60E and a clutch pedal.



Haha didnt notice the clutch!

lol also the box has a huge crease down the drivers side and the tailgate is completely fucked up...

But ya pretty much a junkyard swap in a beat up truck  :dunno:  maybe if it was a crate LS3 swap

----------


## Graham_A_M

Lmao, wow an astronomical 120 hours went into that? Damn buddy, you went for broke there. Other people have sometimes spent thousands of hours just in the body alone, 120 for the whole truck? Oh okay.......

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

> Lmao, wow an astronomical 120 hours went into that? Damn buddy, you went for broke there. Other people have sometimes spent thousands of hours just in the body alone, 120 for the whole truck? Oh okay.......



Ya so he worked 2 weeks for 12 hours a day and took weekends off.... that's not exactly selling the build quality lol

----------


## jwslam

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-chair-reclin...eal/1517091126




> This chair has sex appeal. Look at those delicate legs. The slender shape of its ankles. The way the upholstery rises a little at the hip. Plus, shes in great shape. You could bounce a quarter off her lap. She so comfortable to curl up with, she embraces you with her softness. And shes so elegantly dressed in a classic, tasteful fabric. That's new upholstery too. You can tell, just by looking at the way she wears it so proudly. So neat and tidy: not a spot on her.How can you resist?
> Still not convinced? Check out her measurements: 30 1/2 x 18 x 16. (inches of course).

----------


## 88CRX

> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-chair-reclin...eal/1517091126



This seller wins.

"Do you ever wish you were a psycho super-villain like the Joker?" 

"This glass oil lamp will protect you from the dark" 

"An end table to end all tables."

"Antique Doll’s Bed Makes Your Victorian Doll Less Creepy" 

"You love these matching IKEA chairs already. Face it."

Amazing haha

----------


## 94CoRd

> This seller wins.
> 
> "Do you ever wish you were a psycho super-villain like the Joker?" 
> 
> "This glass oil lamp will protect you from the dark" 
> 
> "An end table to end all tables."
> 
> "Antique Doll’s Bed Makes Your Victorian Doll Less Creepy" 
> ...



This Ken fellow nails Kijiji listings!

----------


## Disoblige

You know what's worse than Kijiji folks who ask "is this still available" ?

Those who just immediately go "what is your address".. Like whoa man, at least give me indication you want to purchase it or something. I'm not giving you my address willy nilly when you already have the postal code and know the general area of where I'm located...

There was also a guy who wanted to film me saying "I verify what I said in the ad is true and the item is in good working shape" over a $20 vacuum. What the fuck.

----------


## mr2mike

> There was also a guy who wanted to film me saying "I verify what I said in the ad is true and the item is in good working shape" over a $20 vacuum. What the fuck.



Guy has a lawyer in retainer and buying $20 vacuums? Lol
Class action lawsuit if it breaks. Look out.

----------


## killramos

> You know what's worse than Kijiji folks who ask "is this still available" ?
> 
> Those who just immediately go "what is your address".. Like whoa man, at least give me indication you want to purchase it or something. I'm not giving you my address willy nilly when you already have the postal code and know the general area of where I'm located...
> 
> There was also a guy who wanted to film me saying "I verify what I said in the ad is true and the item is in good working shape" over a $20 vacuum. What the fuck.



lol my answer would be a simple: “No, do you still want it”

----------


## Disoblige

> lol my answer would be a simple: “No, do you still want it”



Lol, but then I risk the guy wanting it still and showing up. The interaction would be incredibly awkward.

----------


## killramos

Yea it really is almost preferable to make a dump run every so often rather than deal with Kijiji.

Value Village always a good option too.

----------


## dirtsniffer

The number of people asking me for my address without asking any other questions is crazy. I just assume they are phishing. I always say call me when you are in the community.

----------


## arcticcat522

Please view this ad:

2006 Navigator for sale,Mint $7000,
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...nt=app_android

Price: $.7,000
Sweet picture...i suppose he couldn't charge his phone
Download the application from the Google Play Store.
https://tinyurl.com/9x9f4jd

----------


## 03ozwhip

Saw this ad"

Selling 4 BRAND NEW TIRES! 

About 80% tread left.

----------


## mr2mike

Not worth the drive to Airdrie. But good on the old person for trying to sell everything.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Not worth the drive to Airdrie. But good on the old person for trying to sell everything.



Another Friday night for mr2mike searching for _caulk_ on Kijiji? 
Pretty sure that's more of a Craigslist deal. Or Grinder if you're looking for a sure thing.

----------


## suntan

He'll probably get a buyer for that, it's actually a really good deal.

----------


## Disoblige

> Another Friday night for mr2mike searching for _caulk_ on Kijiji? 
> Pretty sure that's more of a Craigslist deal. Or Grinder if you're looking for a sure thing.



Yeah but with covid, what if he wants to be safe and just fill himself up to satisfaction?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Yeah but with covid, what if he wants to be safe and just fill himself up to satisfaction?



It's tough to fill yourself with CAULK without getting close to the dude who's slinging all that CAULK.

----------


## Disoblige

> It's tough to fill yourself with CAULK without getting close to the dude who's slinging all that CAULK.



Nah man, think differently.

You're sitting on the floor with the CAULK in front of you. You just inject it into you from the front. You could lay on your back with your legs in the air if you're into that

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Nah man, think differently.
> 
> You're sitting on the floor with the CAULK in front of you. You just inject it into you from the front. You could lay on your back with your legs in the air if you're into that



You mean having the CAULK in your hands. A lot of CAULK handling in order to get the CAULK ready for insertion or injection.

----------


## zieg

Not kijiji but I figured this thread would work well enough without starting a new one. https://www.princessauto.com/en/deta...et/A-p8917916e

Part of me wants to post a question asking if it's normal for the left ball to be slightly bigger than the right one.  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

I feel like I'm missing the joke somehow here. 




> Description
> WORLD'S 1st COIN OP WATER COOLER -PROTOTYPE OUTRIGHT! Includes clean BC corp. AS WELL IF YOU WISH. THIS IS A PERFECT STOCK DEAL! BUY OUT THE RIGHTS WITH PROTOTYPE FOR JUST $69000 CDN, VISIT mrmoxy.com for more info and pictures of the actual prototype I have in my office for sale outright!
> MRMOXY OFFERS TO YOU THIS COMPLETE PACKAGE!
> This is an Enviro Friendly and The World''s 1st Coin Op Water Cooler, USES PAPER CUPS, PURCHASE OUTRIGHT Includes Working Prototype, Plus Complete With Biz Plans, R&D, Leads, Non-compete guarantee!
> Start Assembling and Selling Or Lease These COIN OP WATER COOLERS Locally And Worldwide, Sell Areas. SET UP YOUR OWN LOCATIONS AND VEND WATER OR CAFFIENATED WATER?. BUY DIRECT FROM WATER COMPANIES AND VEND PURE PROFITS.
> ASKING PRICE FOR COMPLETE PACKAGE IS Only $65, 000 Us, Obo,
> Buys You Outright This All Inclusive Business Package.
> Remember, Vending Is Big Business, Set Up Your Own Locations And FOR EXAMPLE Vend PURIFIED Water 8 Ounces For 25 Cents, Vend Caffeinated PURIFIED Water 8 Ounces For A Dollar, (This Unit Uses Paper Cups, Water From Local Water Companies. THESE UNITS ARE Manufactured With Patented Parts Etc, And Is Designed To Be Located In High Volume Locations That Would Not Normally Have Water Available For Clients And Customers, REMEMBER THIS! Due To Costs And The Volume Consumed, These COMMERCIAL HIGH VOLUME Companies Would Not Buy Or Lease Water Coolers Purified Water and Cups, Etc. And Give It Away For Free.)
> On The Other Hand These Would Not Object To Buying Or Leasing A Coin Op Water Cooler For This Reason, OR As Well, They Would Be Fond Of Having A Vending Company Install One For A Share Of The Sales, Which Would Be Anticipated To Be High. Ie, Pharmacies, Checkouts At Supermarkets, Just About Anywhere Someone Wants A Cup Of Clean Purified Water And Don't Want To Buy A Gallon Or A Bottle.
> ...



His website is amazing too: 
http://www.mrmoxy.com/

----------


## killramos

A+ quote job

----------


## SKR

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...gmc/1530029379




> very minimal rust







Also,




> leather seats



That's vinyl, my good man.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...gmc/1530029379
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also,
> ...



You have a GM truck problem.

----------


## SKR

> You have a GM truck problem.



I have a crush on two wheel drive big blocks.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I have a crush on two wheel drive big blocks.



An understandable infatuation.

----------


## beyond_ban

Not sure if satire. Love his pricing logic.

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...Ku1k5oI5yxPO-g




> Custom painted & tail $6000 Car is triptonic ( means automatic with manual gearing) Best of both worlds Take into consideration if u even bought a bit cheaper porsche then painted it & added the tail u may pay much more so its like getting this car for 12k or 13k not 19k
> Almost imposible to find a speed yellow on the used market, you have to do what i did buy any colour then re-paint it $5000 then buy tail $1000 paint and install $300
> 
> custom decal i was first to install on front hood & rear in 2012) i dont think any other boxster will have it or had it.
> 
> REALLY low KMS for this year u may have a hard time finding less
> 
> Also custom tail ( if you dont like it, take it off) to me a porsche is not a porsche without a big tail which boxers dont have.
> Looks more like a ferrari type
> ...

----------


## killramos

> Not sure if satire. Love his pricing logic.
> 
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...Ku1k5oI5yxPO-g



Is that Mar?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

What an oddly written ad, and it doesn't seem at all like he's trying to be funny. I would bet it doesn't have a good paint job either as it would have cost almost as much as the car is worth.

----------


## Disoblige

Wow, I'd honestly drive a Miata than that Yellow POS.

----------


## beyond_ban

I followed his vid and found his youtube page  :ROFL!: 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCst...B4GfRzw/videos

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

> I followed his vid and found his youtube page 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCst...B4GfRzw/videos



Dear God. That's a gold mine of wtf, slight cringe and ???.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Seems like a bargain for a Ferrari.
Only when he spelled out "looks more like a Ferrari type" of wing did I realize that I was mistakenly but fully convinced this car was a Ferrari. Very upfront of him to clarify!

----------


## 03ozwhip

I had that spoiler on my Alero back in 2005....yes, I modded an Alero.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I had that spoiler on my Alero back in 2005....yes, I modded an Alero.



#respek

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Marth on my Marth.



Don't see any math books...

----------


## ExtraSlow

Mr Zingers Hat is a nice book.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

@SKR
 found you a new truck buddy.

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...rce=ios_social

----------


## ercchry

> @SKR
>  found you a new truck buddy.
> 
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...rce=ios_social



Not sure what’s better... this or the $15k RSX he has listed  :ROFL!:

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Not sure what’s better... this or the $15k RSX he has listed



I liked the coat hangers he had for sale personally.

----------


## SKR

> @SKR
>  found you a new truck buddy.
> 
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...rce=ios_social



He's going to be holding onto that $4000 truck for a long time I think.

I'm not into the 4x4s at all. If I had the money and the room I'd own every 2 wheel drive big block longbox extended cab on the continent. But 4x4 is a no go for me.

----------


## Brent.ff

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-art-collecti...BhMoQ3zL2_W2Bw

----------


## ExtraSlow

That's impressive writing.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-art-collecti...BhMoQ3zL2_W2Bw



Holy fuck. You gotta copy/paste that sort of thing because it will be deleted.
You're welcome:


_He, the minister of environment, me, a lowly urban beta cuck; what astronomical sleight of hand caused our stars to cross I will never know. 

I was in the foothills one weekend taking some pics for my ‘gram. I was in the midst of tense contemplation over which filter would make the coming Kananaskis sunset look the most authentic when a girthy silhouette penetrated the warm pink skyline. Atop a horse, a great big ground beef torso with hamburger shoulders, a brisket visage and cold cut complexion. I was agog at the approaching machination of meat and sinew, man and horse. Until that sticky autumn’s eve, I thought God was nothing more than a phantom of the bourgeoise conjured to cowtow the proletariat, yet here I was, bearing witness to an angel.

Tremors shot through my body like jolts of coal-powered electricity. It could have been the galloping hooves, it could have been my heartbeat, all I knew was that for the first time in a long time, I was alive. Man and beast slowed to a trot. He effortlessly dismounted, landing on the ground light as a pine beetle. We locked eyes and peanut butter smooth he drew a pistol from his breast pocket and emptied a full clip into the horse. Staccato shots mixed with horse’s screams, the stink of gunpowder, and the whole time he didn’t break eye contact. He bared his teeth: soft yellow nubs of gristle. Horse blood spattering his face like red rain. 

The equine screaming subdued to a tinny whistle, then finally a forsaken wheeze. The horse slumped to the ground, mangled with inconsistent new crimson holes. I took a look at the murdered horse and realized who this towering paragon of masculinity was.

“Say, aren’t you Jason Nixon the alleged horse poacher of 2009?”
“Yes.”
“The Jason Nixon who fired an employee after she made sexual harassment complaints?”
“Shucks. The very same.”
“Alberta’s Minister of Environment, representative of Rimbey-Rocky Mountain House-Sundre”
Jason Nixon was mopping horse blood from his sirloin brow with a monogramed kerchief which he then scrunched up and shoved into his mouth, chewing wetly, “you’re making this old cowboy blush.”

He was nothing like anyone I’d ever met in my hometown of Edmonton, a posh city of pampered public servants and greedy leftists. Jason was rugged, yet classy, he had the confidence of a man above the law. His beady eyes glinted at the recognition of my apprehension.

“A hergh hergh” he laughed. “I’m guessing you heard that we’re “delisting” and “privatizing” “parks”, charging “user fees”, and even opening up the foothills for “open-pit coal mining” in the so called “news””

With each emphasized air quote his index and middle fingers were crooked bratwursts, hypnotic and convincing. 

I must admit, it was true. Everything I’d heard about Jason Nixon, the towering amalgamation of mismatched meat cuts who’d just unloaded his Glock 19 into the broadside of a palomino, implied he was some kind of freaky inhuman monster. It has hard to reconcile everything I thought I knew about Jason Nixon with the soft presence that stood before and above me. I was shaken. I caught a fleeting sense I had been living in a snowglobe all my life, my very own glass cage of emotion. 

The sun was dipping further below the mountains, like a cheeky wingman’s grin from the door as you leave the bar with your crush. Jason Nixon extended his hand, I clenched his big finger and he whispered “before the light fades, let me show you, my parks will go on”

Inexplicably, we both rose from the ground. I pointed my toes like a ballerina, as if so long as just one part of my body touched the ground I needn’t surrender to sweet fantasy. My toes inevitably departed the hard earth and we were aloft, but I was not afraid. The tight smile of Jason’s weirdly small mouth told me everything would be okay. I sidled in front of him and stretched my arms out. I don’t know if it was the adrenaline, or Jason’s steady hold, but the whipping prairie wind was warm, nourishing. The glorious foothills stretched out before us under the backdrop of the Rocky Mountains, jagged and austere. 

He nestled his chin to the crook of my shoulder, “these foothills, these parks, they sure are beautiful, aren’t they?”
“They sure are”
“And what you must understand, from the lowliest campsite to the mightiest mountain, these are all part of the circle of life.”
I looked at Jason Nixon, his short hair was still somehow weaving in the wind like shaved beef as we soared across the twilight skyline.
“I’m not sure I understand”

From above, the Rockies were crumpled grey paper, ragged peaks and valleys.

“Take these mountains for example. That mountain over there is filled with coal” Jason directed my gaze with a beefy jab, “and who needs coal to survive?”
“Australian mining conglomerates?”
“Exactly. And when the Australian mining conglomerates blow up the mountains with dynamite, who do you think will be taking on the dangerous job with increasingly lax workplace protections of mining the coal beneath?”
“Out of work ranchers, whose land has turned sallow and rancid from poisoned watersheds?”
“Exactly. So long as the mining thrives, so too will Albertans eke out an uncertain and vassal-like existence” Jason was so tall and handsome. 
“Wow, it’s all such a delicate balance.”
“Now, imagine we charged you ten, or even 12 percent extra to eat your vegan quinoa bowls and essential oil almond milkshakes”
”I don’t think I’d be very happy about that, Jason”
“Then would it be fair if we did the same to these poor Australian mining conglomerates who need the coal to survive?”
“No. No it wouldn’t!”
“And that’s why we severely normal Albertans have to pitch in and pay user fees for our provincial parks. Other parks won’t even be parks anymore, just tracts of crown land to be bought and sold. But through this noble sacrifice, foreign mining concerns only have to pay eight percent in taxes while they blast the sh*t out of the Rocky Mountains,” Jason chuckled, saliva and horse blood running down his chin. I chuckled too. 

Sun set and starry eyed, I could almost see the raggedy mountains below replaced with pristine open pits cradled in industry, staring back at the night’s sky with matching pitch dark.

Jason turned to me, “let me show you one more thing”

We did a flip (my stomach doubly so) and pointed away from the mountains. In silvery slashes of moonlight I could make out the horse carcass from which we departed. Hunched over it was a soggy pale humanoid with a distended belly feasting on its heart. It bore us no regard as we sailed overhead.

We came to a large house surrounded by finely manicured woods. A mansion even, in the prairie gothic style, grey with black accents. Jason’s soft hand tilted us towards a fourth-floor window at the glans of a conical spire. Our airborne descent slowed to a walking pace and Jason guided me behind him as he blasted through the window Good Burger style. It exploded into a million shards around his bovine frame and settled on the ground like fallen snow. The room was warmly lit, matched by a crackling fireplace. In front of the fireplace was a low bed draped with an expertly cut head-still-on horse-hide rug. Legs were splayed out starfish-like in a sprinter’s exhausted surrender. The head was frozen mid-scream. Jason laid ‘pon it. 

“I too am a part of this delicate dance, this circle of life, this perpetual Cadillac Ranch at the infinite crony wedding. You see, just like the tapeworm feeds on the sh*t of its host, I am sustained by shady promises of kickbacks and favours. So long as there is more Alberta to be auctioned off piece by piece at the trough of late capitalism, our parks will go on. And it’s a big province. Now, please, draw me like one of your French girls. I will give you 1.6 billion dollars for it”

I drew him. Then we f*cked in an old truck that I should have mentioned was also in the room. It was running the whole time with a “Support the Patch: Let’r Idle!” sticker on it. 

Anyhow, initially I did get the money, but the auditor general recently found out the money was missing so I had to give it back. This is your chance to own a billion-dollar painting. Oil pastel on board, 12x18. Buy it now so that, in seventy years, when Alberta is one big tailings pond and I’m driving over it in a boat with a bunch of scientists, I don’t just lob it into the silty, toxic tailings in a fit of delirious heartbreak. It even comes with a glass frame to protect the worthless Alberta oil beneath. 

For a full archive of available work visit www.ableggiftshop.com_

----------


## arcticcat522

Please view this ad:

CADILLAC ATS MAC-DADDY PIMPMOBILE!!,
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...nt=app_android

Price: $.17,500

Download the application from the Google Play Store.
https://tinyurl.com/9x9f4jd


Lucky you! Youve stumbled across a car so desirable youll get an STI just looking at it. Luckily this infection has a cure, 275hp taken daily for the next 5-10 years. While you gaze upon its majesty, I am sure you are stricken with the desire to sow your oats; Invoking a carnal urge that beckons to your most primal self. Give in Let your alpha dog run.

This ATS will remind you of a simpler time. When driving was a delight rather than a means of dull conveyance between your home and work. Driving back and forth in your Prius from the place where you cook your bland turkey burger to the place where you eat your leftover turkey burger wrapped in some god awful kale leaf while you choke down a sugar free soy latte or something ridiculous like that Pathetic. Do yourself a favour, buy this car, let the 2.0L turbo put 275hp to the rear wheels while you give the 6-speed manual transmission a workout around a winding mountain road. Before you know it, youll be grilling grade-A Alberta beef burgers double stacked with extra bacon and three types of cheese garnished with the tears of Elizabeth May; washing it down with a forty of Colt 45 malt liquor just before you challenge your neighbours rottweiler to no-holds-barred cage match.

If testosterone fuelled rampages arent your thing, that is no problem. This car can also pull off an air of elegant refinement that you can stick to your WASP of a mother-in-law. The Cadillac brand signifies class, roll up in style and enjoy the moment when the Ol bat chokes on her grey-poupon. Impress your neighbours and co-workers who will undoubtably hence be referring to you as: one classy motherf***er.

This car comes with all the standard accoutrements, heated power seats, cruise, tilt, AC, yadda yadda yadda. As a bonus this ATS doesnt have any of those driving crutches such as adaptive cruise and blind spot monitoring, who do you think you are anyways your mother-in-law? It does have traction control however, which if youre not a loser the preferred setting is OFF (Unless it is winter or you will die). As a pimpdaddy bonus the car comes with 19 Niche Misano rims and Michelin Pilot Sport tyres for your inner hardcore Formula 1 driver, and a sensible set of Cadillac branded winter rims and tires so you do not die in a fiery crash.

Thanks for taking the time to view this ad, but really, I should be saying youre-welcome, because casting your gaze upon this magnificent marvel of engineering has just made you 37% more fertile. So Youre-Welcome, go forth and multiply!

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

Who thinks this is real?

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...car/1541712063

I wonder what the deal is though, they actually provide an address? Maybe it's a prank?

Picture is a of an old NSX sitting on a front yard looking all beat up...

The time has come to sell my dads old honda, not sure exactly what its called. He passed away 17 years ago and left this behind, it was one of his first cars. Our family doesnt have the money or time to fix it but we think it still runs ok because it still starts last time we tried. The car has paint fade and bird poop all over it, it is quite nasty. The tires went flat years ago so it cant drive, it will need a trailer. Colour is grey. We are home everyday all day due to the current lock down so feel free to come view it anytime. The car is out back so just knock on the door. Our address is 176 Castleridge Drive NE

----------


## killramos

Go try and buy it to see lol. Offer him 1,000 bucks CASH MONEY TODAY.

----------


## JfuckinC

> Who thinks this is real?
> 
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...car/1541712063
> 
> I wonder what the deal is though, they actually provide an address? Maybe it's a prank?
> 
> Picture is a of an old NSX sitting on a front yard looking all beat up...
> 
> The time has come to sell my dads old honda, not sure exactly what its called. He passed away 17 years ago and left this behind, it was one of his first cars. Our family doesnt have the money or time to fix it but we think it still runs ok because it still starts last time we tried. The car has paint fade and bird poop all over it, it is quite nasty. The tires went flat years ago so it cant drive, it will need a trailer. Colour is grey. We are home everyday all day due to the current lock down so feel free to come view it anytime. The car is out back so just knock on the door. Our address is 176 Castleridge Drive NE



haha its obviously to piss someone off and have people knock on their door a bunch. all you gotta do is google street view to see it's not the same place.

Edit: i guess i was looking at the wrong house, i don't think there is even a 176..... haha

----------


## ExtraSlow

The car is not in front of that house. I'm 99% sure that's a scam and they'll ask for money sight unseen.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Probably not an actual photo of the car, that home in the photo doesn’t match the address at all and looks more like a European home in the photo they provided.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Who thinks this is real?
> 
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...car/1541712063
> 
> I wonder what the deal is though, they actually provide an address? Maybe it's a prank?
> 
> Picture is a of an old NSX sitting on a front yard looking all beat up...
> 
> The time has come to sell my dads old honda, not sure exactly what its called. He passed away 17 years ago and left this behind, it was one of his first cars. Our family doesnt have the money or time to fix it but we think it still runs ok because it still starts last time we tried. The car has paint fade and bird poop all over it, it is quite nasty. The tires went flat years ago so it cant drive, it will need a trailer. Colour is grey. We are home everyday all day due to the current lock down so feel free to come view it anytime. The car is out back so just knock on the door. Our address is 176 Castleridge Drive NE



Prank. 176 Castleridge Drive NE doesn't exist. I'd guess they live in that area and want to see how many people they can get wandering around the neighborhood looking for 176.

----------


## Nufy

It showed up on Google...

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> It showed up on Google...



Google just guesses, the house it says is 176 is actually 168. 180 is the next house over, ergo no 176.

----------


## 03ozwhip

I have my Civic up for sale. Very possible this lowballer is on beyond. First line of my ad states the price as firm and to not bother contacting me if not, but I had to reply like a juvenile. So what lol

----------


## killramos

I wonder how many of these skids could actually follow through with that cash today.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> I wonder how many of these skids could actually follow through with that cash today.



My bet is probably close to 0. I've revised my ad so many times because of lowballers, or "is it still available" fuckin losers that im about ready to take it down. It still happens daily, doesn't matter whats in the ad, no one knows how to read.

Sunday I had 2 no shows out of 2 showings. This car is literally at least 2k LESS than any other SI out there and im still getting these.

Rant over lol if anyone needs a civic, PM me lol

----------


## arcticcat522

Take $2100?






Joke. Lol.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

This seems suspicious, so I think I'd want to meet up in person to acquire this vehicle.

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-autos-camion...nt=app_android

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

I had this one yesterday:

----------


## dirtsniffer

Not a funny, but an '91 civic with 100k km on it for 3 grand.

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace...93350221425150

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Not a funny, but an '91 civic with 100k km on it for 3 grand.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace...93350221425150



Based on the condition, I wouldn't be surprised if someone paid that. I'd cap out at $500 personally.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

2005 Chevrolet Corvette appraised at over $56k but will sell for $33k. 



https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...tte/1557187590

----------


## ExtraSlow

How much to repaint it primer grey?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> How much to repaint it primer grey?



But then it would look silly with the custom interior/trunk/engine bay _artwork_!
It's not limited to the outside.

----------


## killramos

> But then it would look silly with the custom interior/trunk/engine bay _artwork_!
> It's not limited to the outside.



I’m trying to decide if that’s better or worse than the new M3... Toss up.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Im trying to decide if thats better or worse than the new M3... Toss up.



rEsPeCt AlL bUiLdS!¡!!1!

----------


## taemo

not kijiji but FB is always full of quick lulz, especially the comment sections

----------


## ExtraSlow

I will respect the shit out of the mechanical parts of a build. But stylistic choices are polarizing, and this guy had to know he would get _FLAMED_ for his choices.

----------


## JfuckinC

> 2005 Chevrolet Corvette appraised at over $56k but will sell for $33k.



haha i'd love to see the appraisal. It's probably an excel sheet of what he wasted on that ugly shit.

----------


## schurchill39

I hate how people on kijiji post screen caps of their phones picture reels for photos! How am I supposed to appreciate all your super sick custom interior work if I CANT FUCKING SEE IT

----------


## JfuckinC

> I hate how people on kijiji post screen caps of their phones picture reels for photos! How am I supposed to appreciate all your super sick custom interior work if I CANT FUCKING SEE IT



i hate when they put their thumb over the license plate, and then the car is blurry anyway...  :Confused:

----------


## brucebanner

> i hate when they put their thumb over the license plate, and then the car is blurry anyway...



I really don't understand why people are so worried about covering their license plate to begin with.

----------


## killramos

> I really don't understand why people are so worried about covering their license plate to begin with.



You can make peoples lives very annoying if you have a plate number and make and model of the car by calling in bs reports to the police. Easy solution, don’t post your plate online.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I saw a douchebag in a bright blue BWM, you know, one of those new shitty ones, with plate ABC-1234 swerving down Elbow Drive. He looked drunk to me officer.

----------


## brucebanner

That's a valid point.

I was more thinking along the lines of what information could the average person obtain from knowing someones plate.

----------


## killramos

Nothing really, but saves some bored Kijiji idiot from causing you grief when you don’t accept their lowball.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Nothing really, but saves some bored Kijiji idiot from causing you grief when you dont accept their lowball.



My offer was more than fair, you cunt!!!

----------


## dirtsniffer

I'm actually ok with the flames on the underside of the hood. That's about it hahah. Tooth grill is A+

----------


## 13TTFX4

> My offer was more than fair, you cunt!!!



My Gf went through this last night she was selling her tiburon stupid cheap because it needs some work and she gets her new car today. had like a hundred inquiries so set up multiple showings guy says he wants to come check it out nothing more. one showing went long so messaged guy that he might have to wait 15 minutes and then he goes on a tangent he's driving from calg to edmonton for it and that she needs to stop showing it immediately but keep in mind he never said this and didnt give a deposit or even say he was seriously interested. she was more than polite and he proceeded to yell at her and called her a stupid b**** said he wanted her last name and that he was going to find her. Luckily she's much calmer than me and just hung up.

----------


## dirtsniffer

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace...ok_story_share

----------


## killramos

Poor deluded bastard. FB marketplace is a hilarious concept because you can creep the seller for extra lulz

----------


## dirtsniffer

I should have captured the photo with the giant illest sticker across the rear window.

----------


## killramos

Dunno. Low standards across the front is at least as hilarious.

----------


## TomcoPDR

B+ for the effort. Unless some of u find that insanely hilarious  :dunno: 

Got a chuckle outta me, but not a spit my coffee pissing my pants rofl

----------


## SKR

Here's a fucker who's off by at least one zero. (Edit: The 3, 5 and one of the 0s can't all be in the asking price together. One of them has to go.)

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...box/1567906688






> 86 c10 long box
> $3,500.00
> Posted 54 minutes ago
> Alberta Beach, AB T0E 0A0
> 
> Seized 305 , 700r4 , long box lowered back end , needs too be restored, needs too be trailered

----------


## SkiBum5.0

> Here's a fucker who's off by at least one zero. (Edit: The 3, 5 and one of the 0s can't all be in the asking price together. One of them has to go.)
> 
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...box/1567906688



Almost every square body is laughable on Kijiji. People just right out to lunch. “Almost no rust” means it needs cab corners or floors or drip rails. Usually all of the above

----------


## SKR

> Almost every square body is laughable on Kijiji. People just right out to lunch. “Almost no rust” means it needs cab corners or floors or drip rails. Usually all of the above



Yeah "almost rust free, just needs cab corners, fenders and rockers." Right on.

----------


## ianmcc



----------


## SKR

Sometimes it's fun to put "wired for subs" into a Canada-wide search and just marvel at the trash that comes up.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

The last two things I've sold on Kijiji, the Buyer paid the full amount with E-transfer days before picking it up. All I asked for was a deposit to hold and I prolly would've taken like $20 so it's enough that they don't really want to lose it, but if they do, it makes my minor inconvenience worth something.

Is this becoming more common? Would you give a Seller $250 for something you're not picking up for almost a week?
I sure as fuck wouldn't.

----------


## firebane

> The last two things I've sold on Kijiji, the Buyer paid the full amount with E-transfer days before picking it up. All I asked for was a deposit to hold and I prolly would've taken like $20 so it's enough that they don't really want to lose it, but if they do, it makes my minor inconvenience worth something.
> 
> Is this becoming more common? Would you give a Seller $250 for something you're not picking up for almost a week?
> I sure as fuck wouldn't.



I had a old motorbike on Kijiji once and sold it for $800 I think. Guy said he couldn't pick up for 2 weeks but would send the money so I wouldn't sell it. 

2 weeks later he showed up and took his bike.

Had a Jeep cherokee for sale and sold it for $900 and the guy was from Llyodminister and paid EMT and said he'd be by in 5 days and he was and picked it up.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I had a old motorbike on Kijiji once and sold it for $800 I think. Guy said he couldn't pick up for 2 weeks but would send the money so I wouldn't sell it. 
> 
> 2 weeks later he showed up and took his bike.
> 
> Had a Jeep cherokee for sale and sold it for $900 and the guy was from Llyodminister and paid EMT and said he'd be by in 5 days and he was and picked it up.



So, what is making us look so awesome and trustworthy?
How can we capitalize on this, further? 
Can this trick 
@SKR
 into trusting me again?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Last truck I sold was pre-bought by a beyond member who didn't even take it for a test drive, just did daily interact e-transfers from him and his wife until it was paid in full and then he came and picked up the keys.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Meh. I think that's different from my lukewarm 4.2 rating on Kijiji.

----------


## JfuckinC

I put something up for free and left it out for the guy and he gave me a 4 star review haha, what a cunt!

----------


## 03ozwhip

I just bought a set of wheels from a lady from BC. I've been in contact with her for over a month. She asked for a 250 deposit, I agreed to 50, they were worth losing 50 if she wanted to be a fuck. 

She drove to calgary from BC this past weekend and I picked them up. Best transaction I've ever done.

----------


## brucebanner

> I put something up for free and left it out for the guy and he gave me a 4 star review haha, what a cunt!



Basically a neg rep!

----------


## SKR

I posted this ad for a elliptical machine. I thought I had it worded just right for some oinker to come along and buy it, but so far no luck.

----------


## dirtsniffer

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace...ok_story_share

----------


## JfuckinC

Hahaha saw that yesterday. Interesting build.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I don't think that's a mod.
I think it cost extra to _not_ have dub-spoillies.

----------


## JfuckinC

Pretty sick supra for sale in ON from Lou (sasshole) lol



https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...0720?undefined

----------


## ExtraSlow

Wow, that car is unreal. Literally unbelievable, like something out of a dream or a video game. Very much like.

----------


## GT.....O?

> I don't think that's a mod.
> I think it cost extra to _not_ have dub-spoillies.



Isnt it technically trip-spoillies?? Does the OEM one count??

_Edit: That's a lot of downforce... better get a wheelie bar..._

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Isnt it technically trip-spoillies?? Does the OEM one count??
> 
> _Edit: That's a lot of downforce... better get a wheelie bar..._



RoFL!! Exactly!!

----------


## 03ozwhip

Not kijiji but might as well be the same. 

Used TRX for sale
https://www.facebook.com/groups/6408...38972432861787

----------


## Graham_A_M

^ LMFAO. it would be a cold, miserable day in hell before I buy a dodge truck for that kind of coin. I could get a fully loaded Denaili Duramax for $30k less then that help.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

“Not motivated to sell” otherwise known as “my wife told me we have to sell it”

----------


## SKR

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...4x4/1578508135




> 1 owner truck.
> I’m second owner.



You stupid fuck.

----------


## killramos

https://www.autotrader.ca/a/Mercedes.../19_11888425_/

Anyone interested in a G55 BLACK SERIES with a 20k grill upgrade?

Haha

----------


## jutes

$12k in service over the past year just sweetens that deal.

----------


## bjstare

> $12k in service over the past year just sweetens that deal.



Isn't that just an average service year for that thing? All that means is they've kept it on the road.

The $20k is probably for a whole front clip. It was probably in an accident  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

The interior looks like it was gutted by a 12 year old.

----------


## SKR

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...ins/1578960033

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Holy fuck - that _can't_ be real! But I am sure it's real.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...ins/1578960033



Knew it was a dodge owner before looking at it. It has pit viper written all over it

----------


## bjstare

*checks location* …yup. Makes sense.

----------


## mr2mike

Redneck equivalent of the 70s rape van?

----------


## SKR

I sent that ad to a buddy of mine and he wrote back "he seems like a guy who probably just wrecks everything he touches."

Dodge owners are a unique bunch of people.

----------


## Darell_n

She’s a beaut!

----------


## ExtraSlow

That car is fully ExtraSlow Approved (tm).

----------


## mr2mike

Straight out of a Wacky RACES episode.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-dirt-bikes-m...eal/1584382045

Package deal. Will trade for photography lessons.

----------


## AndyL

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace...1731956953628/

Wow. Just... Wow.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I've hit uglier

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace...1731956953628/
> 
> Wow. Just... Wow.



 
@90_Shelby
 approved

----------


## killramos

Classy

----------


## mr2mike

> @90_Shelby
>  approved



Lol

----------


## 90_Shelby

>

----------


## Graham_A_M

^ truly amazing how much work and money went into such a terrible idea. Fuck sakes. That's on par with an Arash build, only that one actually was the result of talent.

----------


## Disoblige

And you guys invest in shroom stocks...

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Reasonably humorous (BookFaceMarketPlace) ad for tit suckers:



Oh, and it was posted by a dude, so that adds 3 HaHa points.

----------


## ExtraSlow

That looks like the one we used in this household as well. Good boob bailer.

----------


## spikerS

I know, it's no Kijiji, but, it's the same damn thing.

This guy is either fucking retarded, or thinks I am...

----------


## Disoblige

Should have stopped when he said "Sounds good".

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yeah, you were fishing for more, and you got more of that guy, you own fault

----------


## killramos

Shocked he hasn’t asked you to “do him a solid” yet

----------


## mr2mike

So, $51,000?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Bro, $54k cash money cash bro! I tell you what - I throw in some B-stock Drakkar Noir that I got from my uncle who works at the factory. Just for you, Bro!
So, deal??!

----------


## SKR

Nice E39 M5 for sale, with a hoo boy price of $119,000.



https://www.kijijiautos.ca/cars/bmw/.../#vip=22338326

Edit: Also, hats off for Kijiji for creating Kijiji Autos and making it almost completely unusable.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Nice E39 M5 for sale, with a hoo boy price of $119,000.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.kijijiautos.ca/cars/bmw/.../#vip=22338326
> 
> Edit: Also, hats off for Kijiji for creating Kijiji Autos and making it almost completely unusable.



That dealer has a bunch of M5s and all of them are crack money. I was searching for one for a while and eventually gave up, missed the boat on 6 speed E60 pricing.

----------


## bjstare

Ya that's comically out of whack. Can get a very gently used, nearly new M5 or E63 for that. E39 isn't that special.

----------


## suntan

Doesn't matter, used cars are now more valuable than new cars. It's nu-marth.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Not Kijiji but Facebook MP, anyone want 600 caramilk bars at a discount? Probably open though for the contest prize pins  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

That's not a particularly good price, and since they've been opened, it's a terrible price.

----------


## Swank

The time of year timing is the only thing on their side.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> The time of year timing is the only thing on their side.



You mean capitalizing on handing out open chocolate bars to kids on Halloween?
PrepareYourAngus.meme

----------


## Swank

> You mean capitalizing on handing out open chocolate bars to kids on Halloween?
> PrepareYourAngus.meme



I mean capitalizing on handing out full size bars on an overleveraged budget. The Real Housewives of Aspen have a rep to maintain yo.

----------


## ?????

Thought you guys might enjoy the finer details.

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...-tl/1591912528

----------


## mr2mike

> Thought you guys might enjoy the finer details.
> 
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...-tl/1591912528



Into it for $12k?! This guy must run economics for government programs.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Don't fuck around with a high horsepower Vtech engine

----------


## mr2mike

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...se7/1590683551

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^Be gone with you!!!!
This is not a "Starter Car"!! This is a FINISHER CAR!!!

----------


## killramos

> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...se7/1590683551



If you want to play hard ball with this guy, find out where it is (postal code).

Call it in as dilapidated vehicle on driveway.

Or, you know, buy a Land Rover that runs.

----------


## JfuckinC

Bate and switch with the photos? Haha

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...rce=ios_social

----------


## SKR

> Bate and switch with the photos? Haha
> 
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...rce=ios_social



Bate?

----------


## JfuckinC

> Bate?



Bait? Haha

----------


## G-ZUS

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...ine/1591581476

----------


## killramos

> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...ine/1591581476



Aside from the comment about mustangs and Camaros what was funny about that ad?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Aside from the comment about mustangs and Camaros what was funny about that ad?



What's "Brand New dual clutch throttle bodies"

----------


## killramos

> What's "Brand New dual clutch throttle bodies"



Guessing a missing comma?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Guessing a missing comma?



The car is cool if it is anything like what he's presenting. The writing is bad and confusing. It's funny.

----------


## killramos

I mean. It’s definitely go a bunch of Dinan parts on it.

My guess is it recently blew an SMG unit and he’s trying to recoup his cost for repair.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

A Kijiji seller willing to finance is pretty fucking hilarious.

----------


## bjstare

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-golf/calgary...oba/1596211388

Unless Obama himself wore that hat, the price is hilarious. Seller is asking equally outrageous prices for some old golf stuff as well.

----------


## SKR

Adjustable hats are for people who don't wear hats.

"Oh, thank you for this not-a-flexfit hat. Let me just put it right into the garbage where it belongs."

----------


## JfuckinC

> Adjustable hats are for people who don't wear hats.
> 
> "Oh, thank you for this not-a-flexfit hat. Let me just put it right into the garbage where it belongs."



LOL flex fit hats are for NE white people

----------


## ExtraSlow

Fitted hats are the real solution.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

SKR is all about scrotum-couture headwear.

----------


## JfuckinC

> Fitted hats are the real solution.



Same demographic

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Same demographic



I wear both fitted and snap backs, big hat guy. What i hate is all these dudes wearing dad hats too small for their head.

----------


## JfuckinC

> I wear both fitted and snap backs, big hat guy. What i hate is all these dudes wearing dad hats too small for their head.



Haha fuck man they’re the worst! Or the prep kids with the adjustable hats that have the fabric strap but 3 sizes too small on top of their heads.

----------


## bjstare

> Haha fuck man they’re the worst! Or the prep kids with the adjustable hats that have the fabric strap but 3 sizes too small on top of their heads.



This is the one that makes me feel old. All the kids that wear these tiny fucking hats on the top of their heads, with the brim down over their eyes. They look like jackasses. 

I’m positive that’s what older people thought of me in high school wearing a flat brim hat turned a bit to one side.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Let me dox cjblair for everyone:

----------


## killramos

Here I thought hats were for keeping sun out of my eyes

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Here I thought hats were for keeping sun out of my eyes



No. Here's ZenOps in headwear:




In other Kijiji Funny news, this gem showed up in my feed, but it was gone when I clicked it. Just the lead pic made me lol.

----------


## T-Dubbs

Pretty horrific 2007 458 replica on FB marketplace for a whopping 30k

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace...Anull%7D%22%7D

----------


## beyond_ban

^ that is horrendous, the fact the seller isn't trolling is even worse

----------


## Graham_A_M

> Pretty horrific 2007 458 replica on FB marketplace for a whopping 30k
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace...Anull%7D%22%7D



I feel bad for the guy, wanted to create something that could have been cool, to some degree, lost the ability to see the project through, I can't think of anybody that would pay anything past $15k for that. So far from a 458, why start with an Eclipse? $30k for that thing? Um best wishes buddy.

Curious to how he acquired that body for it. Countless years ago Lamborghini was about to sue these kit car manufacturers, I wanted a tube frame Diablo replica with a BMW 5L V12 from an 850I, mated to a Porsche gearbox. 
It would cost about $100k, but it would have been entirely reliable. That was from a Saskatoon based company called NAERC, or North American Exotic replicas. When Lamborghini was about to sue them, they closed up shop exceptionally quickly. Curious that someone could have bought a fiberglass 458 body, then proportioned it to work.

----------


## bjstare

forums.beyond.ca/threads/415483-FS-Christmas-Decorations-Located-in-Deer-Run-SE-Helping-a-friend-out?p=5018409#post5018409

Scroll to the end to see a plunger labelled "Charlie Brown Tree" for $30  :ROFL!:

----------


## dirtsniffer

Not kijiji, but close enough

----------


## SKR

Here's a couple Sunday morning ha-has.

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-classic-cars...uck/1602093472

Adult toys must mean quads and dirtbikes to this guy, not dildos and fleshlights like I'd think. Or maybe it does. Try your trade.



https://www.kijiji.ca/v-classic-cars...tom/1601992052

Or this one, a smashed 99 LeSabre for the low low price of $13500. Something to be proud of.

----------


## JfuckinC

Not funny, but do you guys notice the ads on the app are insanely sensitive?! As I scroll by I’m always getting taken to Walmart’s website haha

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Not funny, but do you guys notice the ads on the app are insanely sensitive?! As I scroll by I’m always getting taken to Walmart’s website haha



Yep it’s fucking Apple Music for me.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Facebook marketplace, but hilarious anyway. 
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace...8180454884968/



> 1971 Chevrolet c20
> $11,000
> Listed a day ago in Calgary, AB
> Seller's description
> What do you have for partial trade? 
> I like odd stuff worth fixing and keeping, machinery, tools ,etc be preferred, however I am unable to finish this due to health and financial issues. 
> If you have the talent and imagination it could be anything, I was thinking floating food truck. 
> $12000 is a number I picked but I have no idea the price as there is nothing to compare it with, only one ever built. 
> It’s worth exactly what someone will give me for it. ( baseball card syndrome.) 
> 23 foot Floating rv made with 6061 ( Aircraft grade. )aluminum at least twice as thick as aluminum on airstream trailers, 6061 aluminum frame and bumpers, body is riveted with aircraft type rivets more than 3000 in all plus several hundred screws (all aluminum) 2” apart 1” apart some are closer on the roof with rubber between each sheet or aluminum 4 individual pontoons 6’x2’x3”built each into the floor filled with closed cell styrofoam insulation plus 4” of Versi-Foam polyurethane closed cell spray foam.

----------


## SKR

> Facebook marketplace, but hilarious anyway. 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace...8180454884968/



Ha. That's the one I posted, except he took out the part about taking adult toys on trade which amused me so.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Fb marketplace 

This curbing ad hits funny TO ME; what is it leaving province, or you want to trade for another vehicle?

----------


## Tik-Tok

"Retail in 2002"  :crazy nut: 

That's supposed to somehow be a selling point 20 years later?

----------


## mr2mike

> "Retail in 2002" 
> 
> That's supposed to somehow be a selling point 20 years later?



Just trying to dispell all the inquisitive people asking "what the retail is on one of those?"

----------


## ExtraSlow

That person also sells "men's stuff". #interasted

----------


## TomcoPDR

Nice. Ontario condo assignment flippers in yyc… I remember when the builders allowed $5,000 deposits securing condo units at London at heritage station, then 2008 hit and people with a few unit contracts just walked away and developer became accidental landlord. But then again, Calgary real estate is hawttttttttt right now

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...-0l/1609679661


Paging GrammarSS for this pasted gem:

_500 or trade for something else in similar condition heated seats and sunroof comes with 3 sets of tires summer all season and winter (two of the winters are bent) doesnt run I thought it was the ecm so I got a new one programmed didnt solve anything it didnt recognize it so I just gave up will start under the old one does run and drive but stalls frequently and wont start back up was misfiring aswell also cut the fuel mileage in half not sure if its running on all cylinders given the right person I do think it will drive again has rust here and there back driver side window is smashed it could make for a cool project car if your willing to put that kind of time into it will need to be trailered_

----------


## TomcoPDR

Supercharge it

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...-0l/1609679661
> 
> 
> Paging GrammarSS for this pasted gem:
> 
> _500 or trade for something else in similar condition heated seats and sunroof comes with 3 sets of tires summer all season and winter (two of the winters are bent) doesn’t run I thought it was the ecm so I got a new one programmed didn’t solve anything it didn’t recognize it so I just gave up will start under the old one does run and drive but stalls frequently and won’t start back up was misfiring aswell also cut the fuel mileage in half not sure if it’s running on all cylinders given the right person I do think it will drive again has rust here and there back driver side window is smashed it could make for a cool project car if your willing to put that kind of time into it will need to be trailered_



Wow

----------


## killramos

> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...-0l/1609679661
> 
> 
> Paging GrammarSS for this pasted gem:
> 
> _500 or trade for something else in similar condition heated seats and sunroof comes with 3 sets of tires summer all season and winter (two of the winters are bent) doesn’t run I thought it was the ecm so I got a new one programmed didn’t solve anything it didn’t recognize it so I just gave up will start under the old one does run and drive but stalls frequently and won’t start back up was misfiring aswell also cut the fuel mileage in half not sure if it’s running on all cylinders given the right person I do think it will drive again has rust here and there back driver side window is smashed it could make for a cool project car if your willing to put that kind of time into it will need to be trailered_



Jokes on you. Ad sold lol

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Jokes on you. Ad sold lol



Oh, I bet that didn't quite command _asking price_...
Doesn't run. Fucked. No rear window. Wouldn't be worth $2k if running.
$500

----------


## mr2mike

> Oh, I bet that didn't quite command _asking price_...
> Doesn't run. Fucked. No rear window. Wouldn't be worth $2k if running.
> $500



Factored in the catalytic converter price in your offer. Savvy!

----------


## SKR

Look at this fuckin piece of shit.

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-classic-cars...ird/1611974517




> 1983 Pontiac Firebird Formula Car, absolutely beautiful and fun car to drive. Guaranteed to get nice comments and good looks when this amazing vehicle is out on the road. If you need any information please contact me.

----------


## killramos

I bet you that guy knows what kind of oil it takes

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Holy fuck sack!!
No words!
That "button" on the back that is roughly shaped like a Prancing Horse?????!!!?
That the la plume de ma tante!

There's no way either Shell Helix nor Pennzoil Platinum Euro would be suitable for that vehiclous.

Not that it would would matter for those Ferraris that are non-V12, but I digress...

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'd rather have the 1983 firechicken, but that abomination woukd be hilarious to daily.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

I would like shak to drive this

----------


## TomcoPDR

Arash?

----------


## corsvette

Actually kinda looks like a Machiavelli Max. Automobile Magazine did a pretty epic review back in the 1980’s on the car. 
https://barnfinds.com/1-of-12-1986-machiavelli-max/

----------


## Disoblige

This is what Arash aspires to be, to utilize window blinds as part of the lower grill.

----------


## Swank

> 



I thought those were window blinds in the front grill.

----------


## DonJuan

That thing gave me an eye infection.

----------


## ExtraSlow

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-health-beaut...ell/1606749955

----------


## G-ZUS

> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-health-beaut...ell/1606749955



Did you call him yet? Maybe he help you get a new job lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Did you call him yet? Maybe he help you get a new job lol



He's bringing back a loved one and giving them impotency. The new job is after that.

----------


## SKR

What the fuck is "lol" about this?



https://www.kijiji.ca/v-classic-cars...lol/1613128560

----------


## mr2mike

Boomer thinks it's lots of love?

----------


## SKR

I hope it's lots of leprosy.

----------


## Serpent

no, thanks.
1 time was enough for me and I'm not even 30 years old yet

----------


## mr2mike

Was that Fiero Mondial not for you?
Maybe this Fiero Testarossa?
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...ica/1608413610

----------


## ExtraSlow

I like all the Fiero kit/replica cars.

----------


## mr2mike

Another garbage kit car in Ontario.
Man that place. Are they getting these from the containers coming back from Nigeria after dropping the stolen cars?

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...ica/1607682256

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Another garbage kit car in Ontario.
> Man that place. Are they getting these from the containers coming back from Nigeria after dropping the stolen cars?
> 
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...ica/1607682256



Pictures so big and vivid. That's a good sign!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Handy that it comes with a body bag in the passenger seat.

----------


## dirtsniffer

For all the pussy you're gonna slay in it.

----------


## SKR

This truck was for sale for a month or more in Saskatchewan for I think $4000. Now some guy in Ontario is trying to flip it for $9500.

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-classic-cars...wan/1615590126











- Doesn't run
- Entire box is fucked
- Front fenders are fucked
- Doors are fucked
- Cab corner is fucked
- Front bumper is fucked
- Hood is bent and fucked
- Interior is trashed and fucked
- Edit: tires are fucked

Ontario is the worst.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^LoL!!
Did they even take new pictures? 
How many empty KFC buckets, CERB cheque stubs and Kitsamuh cigarette butts are on the floor?

----------


## SKR

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-classic-cars...cty/1616221774

Sou a side.

----------


## mr2mike

Is that the French way to kill yourself?

----------


## Sentry



----------


## JfuckinC

haha the best part of kijiji is non car people selling stuff trying to mansplane car things to a target audience that probably knows way more than them.....

----------


## mr2mike

It is a rare car.
Most went up in flames by 1996.

----------


## SKR

https://www.kijijiautos.ca/cars/gmc/used/#vip=25109368

----------


## Darell_n

It’s clearly a 9-track player, what an idiot.

----------


## mr2mike

> It’s clearly a 9-track player, what an idiot.



Didn't even mention the digital graphic equalizer! Baller!

----------


## SKR

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...rra/1620403724



Fuck yeah, sell that ass.

----------


## DonJuan

> haha the best part of kijiji is non car people selling stuff trying to mansplane car things to a target audience that probably knows way more than them.....



I still get a smirk when I read about "manuel" and "new breaks"

----------


## JfuckinC

> I still get a smirk when I read about "manuel" and "new breaks"



Camero........... kills me lol

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

vtech motor 4 lyfe

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Camero........... kills me lol



Volkswagon...

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Too lazy to copy paste but the photos are la plume de ma tante.

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...ger/1618705127

----------


## mr2mike

Didn't know Edm had Donk trucks.

----------


## Darell_n

> Didn't know Edm had Donk trucks.



The truck is in YWM, not YEG.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Not even a good donk vehicle.

----------


## JfuckinC

It’s not supposed to be, it’s like a mini version of all those stupid trucks with low offset rims and barely any rubber… it even looks raked in the first pic lol  :Barf:

----------


## bjstare

> It’s not supposed to be, it’s like a mini version of all those stupid trucks with low offset rims and barely any rubber… it even looks raked in the first pic lol



That look is what the inbred southerners (who started the god awful trend) call “squatted”. Google Carolina Squat.

----------


## JfuckinC

> That look is what the inbred southerners (who started the god awful trend) call “squatted”. Google Carolina Squat.



Haha that’s what I meant! Squat not rake... Worst trend in a couple years.

----------


## killramos

Poke on pickups is literally the dumbest looking thing on the road. And that’s saying a lot.

Boggles they mind anyone who thinks that looks anything but terribad.

----------


## DonJuan

> Google Carolina Squat.



First thing that came to my mind:

"Look at my tiny penis everyone!!"

----------


## JfuckinC

> first thing that came to my mind:
> 
> "look at my tiny brain everyone!!"



ftfy

----------


## bjstare

Not kijiji, but still funny.

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...woodgreenbriar

I get that realtors should be painting a positive picture with their writeups.. but come on. "massive bright living room, that can accommodate any sized furniture", "has a large bathroom & enormous backyard", etc. Apparently everything about this trailer is massive, generous, and large, yet the whole building is <1100sqft  :ROFL!:

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

The description write up gave me a good laugh 

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...8500?undefined

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> The description write up gave me a good laugh 
> 
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...8500?undefined



LoL "peddle".

----------


## mr2mike

> Not kijiji, but still funny.
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...woodgreenbriar
> 
> I get that realtors should be painting a positive picture with their writeups.. but come on. "massive bright living room, that can accommodate any sized furniture", "has a large bathroom & enormous backyard", etc. Apparently everything about this trailer is massive, generous, and large, yet the whole building is <1100sqft

----------


## Disoblige

Not Kijiji but close enough...

Anyone want to buy an Eclipse?

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace...2288010751252/

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

I don't have a facebook account to see that link. Screenshot?

----------


## DonJuan

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...ort/1624398627

Pretty sure even the FULLY loaded 2022 Tacoma TRD Trail is under $65k.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

CrackBook but whatever.
This made me feel like I was taking crazy pills.



The picture:



DaFuq?¿!

----------


## TomcoPDR

Some nice looking Dewalt on the bottom

----------


## killramos

I’ve heard the Color of your tools is of primary importance.

----------


## mr2mike

> Some nice looking Dewalt on the bottom



 :Drama:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Ive heard the Color of your tools is of primary importance.



I'm used to the green ones being newer models and the other ones being ancient, but these freaky yellow ones look pretty much the same.
He can still blow me because he obviously has two sets and can't tell me which one is for sale along with Home Depot currently selling the drill/impact with a battery for $98 and who needs the other shit.

----------


## never

To me, it looks like all of the same stuff, just the camera screwing up the colour. 

Look at the cluster of marks on the left side of the metal on the impact…same on both. 

The seller is probably saying the same things about you to his friends!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Two wrongs haven't made a right here.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> To me, it looks like all of the same stuff, just the camera screwing up the colour. 
> 
> Look at the cluster of marks on the left side of the metal on the impactsame on both. 
> 
> The seller is probably saying the same things about you to his friends!



Wow, good eye. I think you're right. What an insane thing for a camera to do, particularly when that's the same yellow hue that Ryobi has on their much older blue tools.
So confuse!

Hopefully his friends tell him to get a better camera and then gang bang his cat.

----------


## killramos

> To me, it looks like all of the same stuff, just the camera screwing up the colour. 
> 
> Look at the cluster of marks on the left side of the metal on the impact…same on both. 
> 
> The seller is probably saying the same things about you to his friends!



That was my thought. Literally didn’t even move it’s entirely lighting / editing.

----------


## mr2mike

Maybe buy the damn tools and he can buy a new camera?

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

Sorry man, you're an idiot if you think someone is selling 2 sets , one of each color...wtf lol posed exactly the same nonetheless

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Sorry man, you're an idiot if you think someone is selling 2 sets , one of each color...wtf lol posed exactly the same nonetheless



Ouch, my feeling.
Bought a brand new drill and impact combo set with 2 batteries from Home Depot for $98 instead. Will very myself to sleep without shitty radio, flashlight and non colour blindness.

I wish negative Rep was still anonymous so someone could NegRep you and you would think it was me. Enjoy your houseboat in Columbus.

----------


## SKR



----------


## SKR

Have you ever looked at a Ferrari 355 and thought, "I really like that car, except I hate the way it looks and drives and sounds"? Well look no further 
@Buster
, here is your dream car. Why pay thousands more for a poorly-designed Ferrari when you can buy a Fierorari? And not just any off-the-shelf Fierorari. This one is a custom.




> Custom Ferrari 355 Spider Replica Roadster with Soft Top






> Custom removable rear window






> Custom Velcro soft top






> Custom side mirror






> Custom headlights






> Custom front grill






> Custom turn signals and tail lights






> Custom interior console



This isn't some assembly line Ferrari piece of garbage. Custom all the way through. 1 of 1. Call Patrick.

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-classic-cars...obo/1632349238

----------


## ExtraSlow

Fiero is often the best answer.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

We picked up a real F355 at work this week for not much more than that

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## Buster

> Have you ever looked at a Ferrari 355 and thought, "I really like that car, except I hate the way it looks and drives and sounds"? Well look no further 
> @Buster
> , here is your dream car. Why pay thousands more for a poorly-designed Ferrari when you can buy a Fierorari? And not just any off-the-shelf Fierorari. This one is a custom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They should paint it black.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> 






> You must spread some seed around before giving it to ExtraSlow again.



Glad I'm not the only one who thinks of this commercial, pretty much anytime I hear the name Patrick.

----------


## JfuckinC

> We picked up a real F355 at work this week for not much more than that…



What? Need more info than that lol.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> What? Need more info than that lol.



Non running rebuilt title with 16668 miles. 6 speed GTS. Seems like an immobilizer issue, has original 1999 tires and is due for an engine out service by time.

----------


## JfuckinC

> Non running rebuilt title with 16668 miles. 6 speed GTS. Seems like an immobilizer issue, has original 1999 tires and is due for an engine out service by time.



Damn that’s sick!! You guys going to rebuild it or something? Or wanna sell it and I’ll LS swap it? Haha

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Damn that’s sick!! You guys going to rebuild it or something? Or wanna sell it and I’ll LS swap it? Haha



My boss bought it as a personal project.

----------


## JfuckinC



----------


## mr2mike

Senti metal more like it. Lol

----------


## never

Its tough selling things with cent of mental value!

----------


## haggis88

Only a cent? I'd give him 5c and then it's 5x their mental value

----------


## tha_bandit

new tits

----------


## haggis88

Those Goodyear Wangers are popular, best plice

----------


## corsvette



----------


## corsvette

Sailing a truck in Kelowna.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Don't mind the hail guise: 





https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...sey/1633385279

Yeah, in great condition, just has smashed exterior trim, and third brake light, and yeah, every fucking body panel. Oh yeah, never smoked in, I SWEAR GUISE. Only $17,500, no worries, great deal, bring cash to me in sky-fucking-view-fucking-ranch no problem very legit cousin.

----------


## DonJuan

The heil damage has cent of mental value and is very unique, $17,500 firm.

----------


## vengie



----------


## killramos

I love how he shined up the engine cover and took a picture of it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Odyessey holds it value bro. 
.
.
.
.
well he's right that a used odyssey is worth more than you'd ever think, but holy hell man, that van with zero damage might, might might be worth what you are asking, but that's $15k worth of damage.

----------


## vengie

Its the old ES special.

1) Hail insurance claim
2) Receive payment (do not fix damage)
3) List vehicle for sale at slightly below market value
4) End up with 1.75x vehicle value in your pocket

----------


## ExtraSlow

Accurate. Lol.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

PDR would clean that right up, real cheap job, you buy today

----------


## mr2mike

I tried PDR on a few bumps once.
Turned the zits into full on cellulite.
Don't recommend.

----------


## haggis88

Got those rare SLICEABLE seats too, very nice

----------


## cam_wmh

This is fucking embarassing

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-apartments-c...YfN3owR1xHxqXo

----------


## SKR

> Please email me to tell us a bit about yourself, how you spend your days,



No I don't think so.

----------


## mr2mike

> This is fucking embarassing
> 
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-apartments-c...YfN3owR1xHxqXo



Looks like a great place for a tree hugger to OD.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I think the interview is to determine if you are likely to feed shrooms to the dog.

----------


## lilmira

What is it? house for ants?

----------


## JfuckinC

"Sema Ready" made me lol

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-classic-cars...0096?undefined

----------


## SJW

> "Sema Ready" made me lol
> 
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-classic-cars...0096?undefined

----------


## Doozer

Are those stripes on the seats ... painted?? Holy hell.

----------


## mr2mike

You don't get to $100K "invested" without painting pinstripes on the seats.

----------


## DonJuan

Phenomenal cad been spent and phenomenal cad asking price

----------


## 4WARNED

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...miles/m4430589

----------


## DonJuan

1. That paint is pretty RAD.
2. Those rims are terrible.
3. Somebody is going to sue for the Venom logo being used. They are probably fighting over who has the rights to sue. WB or Disney etc.

----------


## bjstare

"I think I'm going to open a used Viper dealership."
"Oh, interesting, never thought you'd get into car sales."
"Not car sales. Viper sales. I will only deal with Vipers."

----------


## JfuckinC

damn that person loves vipers, that's a sweet shop. they also love doing burnouts/donuts in vipers it looks like haha

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

rEsPeCt aLL bUiLdS¡!!!1!1!

----------


## mr2mike

Steering wheel wasn't re-wrapped neon green. I'm out.

----------


## bjstare

This was a good one. It's got a pile of maintenance, and decent mods, but 215k km and 21 years old. lol get real.

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...-m5/1634649987

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> This was a good one. It's got a pile of maintenance, and decent mods, but 215k km and 21 years old. lol get real.
> 
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...-m5/1634649987



The owner is on here somewhere.

----------


## SJW

> The owner is on here somewhere.



That's why it's funny.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Dinan guys, Dinan.

----------


## bjstare

> The owner is on here somewhere.



Amazing! I hope they chime in. I would be curious to know how they arrived at that price, because it strikes me as being... out to lunch.

----------


## 88CRX

> Amazing! I hope they chime in. I would be curious to know how they arrived at that price, because it strikes me as being... out to lunch.



"Maintained above and beyond all expectations"

And that is probably an understatement based on how he builds his cars.

Edit: also look at Bring a Trailer E39 M5 sales.

----------


## gpomp

> This was a good one. It's got a pile of maintenance, and decent mods, but 215k km and 21 years old. lol get real.
> 
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...-m5/1634649987



The exhaust alone is like $20k

----------


## vengie

Neat.
A $20,000 exhaust is a niche piece.
You aren't going to increase the value on a vehicle because of that.

----------


## bjstare

Damn guys, guess I'll just go fuck myself then.




> "Maintained above and beyond all expectations"
> 
> And that is probably an understatement based on how he builds his cars.
> 
> Edit: also look at Bring a Trailer E39 M5 sales.



I think you answered my question. The price is driven somewhat by comparables, but moreso by the amount spent on the car. bringatrailer is one data point, but it's pretty widely considered as optimistic pricing, compared to selling a car locally, especially in Canada.


@gpomp
 do you think he'd take $55k without the exhaust?  :Wink:

----------


## JfuckinC

the high mileage m5's are selling for like $30k american on BaT anyway, lots aren't even bidding to reserve other than the low mileage stockers.. The modded cars never do good on there unless they're one of a kind.

That is a nice M5 though, priced high or not.

----------


## mr2mike

> The exhaust alone is like $20k



Valued at versus worth. There's a difference.

----------


## 88CRX

Yea I have no idea what higher mileage M5's sell for... but I do know his cars have hands down the best aftermarket parts, tons of brand new OEM replacement parts and his vehicles are totally spotless.

----------


## arcticcat522

Man, Is this guy trolling me hard or what....I'll play along a little

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

He will only have a $10 bill when you show up to his place ...

----------


## killramos

What do you expect from a guy named Stew

----------


## 90_Shelby

Have you considered replying with pics of you tossing the bbq in the garbage as an alternative to reading that response while hoping for $25?

Smash it with a hammer prior to tossing it for extra points.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

You guys are heartless!!
He's prolly a single mother.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm pretty accommodating, but I'd be busy when this guy messages next.

----------


## vengie

I recommend sending photos of you throwing it your neighbors bin. Then fuck his dad.
Assert dominance on Stew and your neighbor all at once

----------


## corsvette

> What do you expect from a guy named Stew



Maybe it’s the Stu from ezcarsandtrucks.com lol

----------


## dirtsniffer

Fuck selling anything worth $25 that can be thrown out.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Reminds me when I was selling my corded electric mower earlier this year, $50 asking price, said yes to the first person who said they'd take it.

Proceeded to ask me how many hours were on it, where did I buy it, how long of an extension cord did I use, can he see it mowing grass.

Another guy messaged me shortly later, would take it no questions asked.... Sold it to him instead.

----------


## arcticcat522

Now someone from here is trolling me.....I'm not delivering this to Edson you animals....

----------


## arcticcat522

> Fuck selling anything worth $25 that can be thrown out.



I'm all for helping someone who needs this. Also, I thought it was worth more than $25. But I supose not, judging by kijiji people....time for the community free group.

----------


## bjstare

I'd bet Stew is on the Autism spectrum, or has some type of mental disability.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Now someone from here is trolling me.....I'm not delivering this to Edson you animals....



That's brilliant! I can't believe I didn't think of that.

----------


## arcticcat522

^^^^ Ok Michael, you s.o.b

----------


## DonJuan

I have had only bad experiences with Stewarts who go by "Stew". This is on par with all of them.

----------


## SJW

> I have had only bad experiences with Stewarts who go by "Stew". This is on par with all of them.



It's always Todd's for me. Anyone named Todd can immediately fuck off.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Attachment 109276
> Attachment 109277
> Attachment 109278
> Attachment 109279
> 
> Man, Is this guy trolling me hard or what....I'll play along a little



If thats real you definitely win for the worst kijijidiot lol Ive had some brutal ones but this guy beats mine by far

----------


## haggis88

Holy fuck he wants to use it inside?  :ROFL!:

----------


## Swank

> Fuck selling anything worth $25 that can be thrown out.



I've done it a few times, but I draw the 'fuck that' line at delivering anything. One time I was giving away a small lamp but insisted whoever takes it takes the table it was on too so I didn't have to go through the effort of throwing it out. Level 8 laziness.

----------


## Brent.ff

> Holy fuck he wants to use it inside?



He’s got an open sky light you animal

----------


## killramos

Nissan people lol

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...37x/1633089328

----------


## ExtraSlow

@Mar

----------


## Mar

Just what I wanted, a 4 door.
Sign me up.

----------


## Mar

I got this one today. He hasn't replied.

----------


## SKR

What's hard to understand? You're selling a drill, he's asking whether it's a 1/2 or 3/8 chuck.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> What's hard to understand? You're selling a drill, he's asking whether it's a 1/2 or 3/8 chuck.



Mar.

----------


## ExtraSlow

@Mar

----------


## TomcoPDR

So does Hung want 1/2” or 3/8”?

----------


## Mar

> So does Hung want 1/2” or 3/8”?



I sold it to someone else this afternoon.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I bet they'll enjoy their new 23/64ths drill.

----------


## Disoblige

> What's hard to understand? You're selling a drill, he's asking whether it's a 1/2 or 3/8 chuck.



You underestimate the stupidity of Mar.

----------


## mr2mike

> I sold it to someone else this afternoon.



You panicked because he typed like he was German but name sounded Asian.
Or worried about him being a hung German guy?

----------


## SKR

> You panicked because he typed like he was German but name sounded Asian.
> Or worried about him being a hung German guy?



He panicked because he's a fucking idiot and Hung, who can barely speak English, knows more than Mar about a drill that Mar owns.

I don't understand how someone can just continually Mar things over and over.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

It was most likely a Ryobi drill in the suspicious DeWalt colour.

----------


## haggis88

> It was most likely a Ryobi drill in the suspicious DeWalt colour.



Self burn, those are rare  :Smilie:

----------


## 4WARNED

not sure where to post this, but the asking price made me laugh. i get that its rare, but come on....

----------


## killramos

Tbh everything on the market seems to be priced at 2X what I feel they are worth.

Why not a jazzed up suburban too

----------


## JfuckinC

an LT4 Escalade for $330k? haha thats crazy. MSRP is $188K. people are nuts.

----------


## DonJuan

The audacity of putting "no luxury tax" beside a $140k markup

----------


## bjstare

Ya I'm looking for a used car right now, and it's absolutely comical. Lots of "I know what it's worth" type of shit. Or "I won't go lower than $X" (which is way more than the car is worth, evidenced by the car being listed for sale for 2 months).

----------


## corsvette

> Ya I'm looking for a used car right now, and it's absolutely comical. Lots of "I know what it's worth" type of shit. Or "I won't go lower than $X" (which is way more than the car is worth, evidenced by the car being listed for sale for 2 months).



Auction prices are way down, retail sales down, interest rates way up, US buyers taking a huge step back. Yeah, if some still think the used market is smoking hot let them wait a few more months. The market is heading for a big correction.

----------


## bjstare

That’s what I’m betting on. I don’t really need to buy anything til April-ish, so hopefully that gives time for things to settle a bit.

----------


## Rocket1k78

I know kijiji is brutal but man im getting jerked around more than normal lol. Selling my iphone and the lowballs i can understand but twice now i talk with the buyer and theyre all good and we agree to a price and to meet. Once they agree to meet they both state it will be the dad meeting which is fine but i ask for a contact number to set up and thats it, they ghost. Fuck kijiji

----------


## DonJuan

> I know kijiji is brutal but man im getting jerked around more than normal lol. Selling my iphone and the lowballs i can understand but twice now i talk with the buyer and theyre all good and we agree to a price and to meet. Once they agree to meet they both state it will be the dad meeting which is fine but i ask for a contact number to set up and thats it, they ghost. Fuck kijiji



You should prob post the ad on here so we can... monitor? ... yes... Monitor

----------


## Rocket1k78

> You should prob post the ad on here so we can... monitor? ... yes... Monitor



 :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:

----------


## msommers

Can hilarious rental prices fit in this category?

https://www.rentfaster.ca/ab/calgary...riendly/428332

https://www.rentfaster.ca/ab/calgary...ob-hill/472222

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Can hilarious rental prices fit in this category?
> 
> https://www.rentfaster.ca/ab/calgary...riendly/428332
> 
> https://www.rentfaster.ca/ab/calgary...ob-hill/472222



People are pieces of shit.

----------


## corsvette

> Can hilarious rental prices fit in this category?
> 
> https://www.rentfaster.ca/ab/calgary...riendly/428332
> 
> https://www.rentfaster.ca/ab/calgary...ob-hill/472222




Those are actually quite reasonable compared to what we see in Kelowna. But yeah, its crazy.....

----------


## arcticcat522

I don't think those are that crazy. But I'm also not in the market to rent.

----------


## ExtraSlow

What does a house rent for these days?

----------


## killramos

People realize that continually increasing property taxes, property values, and interest rates eventually flow through to renters too right?

Renting isn’t some genius scheme to decouple yourself from those costs.

Justinflation is real.

Want cheaper rent? Elect cheaper politicians and don’t live in trendy parts of town.

----------


## arcticcat522

The one includes electricity too. What have energy prices done the past year?

----------


## killramos

I’m not saying I would rent any of those my self.

But I don’t see how they are “Kijiji Funnies”

----------


## ExtraSlow

Utilities are ~$500/mo for a family these days. Insurance is what, $350, property tax, another $350? Renting a halfway decent house better cost $2500 at least.

----------


## vengie

> People realize that continually increasing property taxes, property values, and interest rates eventually flow through to renters too right?
> 
> Renting isn’t some genius scheme to decouple yourself from those costs.
> 
> Justinflation is real.
> 
> Want cheaper rent? Elect cheaper politicians and don’t live in trendy parts of town.



How dare you. 

Don't you know landlords are all rich and as such should be supplementing the cost of living for others who feel they should be immune to the rising cost of living?

----------


## mr2mike

Landlords are evil and need to be punished for their decisions.
-Former Mayor and Current Mayor

----------


## max_boost

> People realize that continually increasing property taxes, property values, and interest rates eventually flow through to renters too right?
> 
> Renting isn’t some genius scheme to decouple yourself from those costs.
> 
> Justinflation is real.
> 
> Want cheaper rent? Elect cheaper politicians and don’t live in trendy parts of town.



We are all in this together

----------


## msommers

> People are pieces of shit.



I think they're delusional and ignorant more than pieces of shit. We'll see what the market actually bears. I mean if someone wants to rent out our infill for $6,000 a month, come on in.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> People realize that continually increasing property taxes, property values, and interest rates eventually flow through to renters too right?.



Dont try and make sense





> How dare you. 
> 
> Don't you know landlords are all rich and as such should be supplementing the cost of living for others who feel they should be immune to the rising cost of living?



 :Werd!: 





> But I don’t see how they are “Kijiji Funnies”



Im not too familiar with that area rental wise but those prices dont sound that insane.

----------


## msommers

The townhouse is at least $500-$700 too high. I keep an eye on rental and housing prices often, plus I live in the area. Someone would have to be desperate or stupid to pay $3,000/month with pet restrictions and no utilities for that place.

----------


## bjstare

In some bizarro world where I was a renter, I'd pay more to live in a place with pet restrictions if I had to share walls. The last thing I want to do is listen to someone else's barking dog all day.

----------


## killramos

3000/mo doesnt go very far toward paying a mortgage and property taxes in 2022.

Awesome asset class.

----------


## Gman.45

> 3000/mo doesn’t go very far toward paying a mortgage and property taxes in 2022.
> 
> Awesome asset class.



Crazy isn't it. No wonder the current young generation feels hopeless. When I was 26 and I built my first house in Cranston circa 1999, for 1400 sqft with detached 2 car garage, I put 15% down and my mortgage PIT was $989 per month, for a brand new home built by a decent builder (Morrison at the time). 

Home costs have tripled, while wages have gone up what, maybe 25% from then?

----------


## msommers

$3,000/month can get you a lot further than that basic 4-plex unit if you spend 30 seconds on Rentfaster. 

It's hilariously priced.

----------


## Brent.ff

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace...0419165190257/

Oh boy

----------


## TomcoPDR

Ratrod ready

----------


## suntan

> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace...0419165190257/
> 
> Oh boy



Condition: Used - Fair

----------


## Brent.ff

‘Tiny bit rusted’

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Fbook marketplace post but still funny.



Someone asked in the comments why it needed a new motor, he said because I put too much octane boost in and melted the old one.

----------


## SKR

What a bad deal. $260 for 6 hours of driving, you cover all costs, must have a vehicle that isn't fuel efficient.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^LoL, no doubt!
Assume 80km/h average, so a quick 480km drive at the govt rate of 57¢/km is $274 that you should be getting... Assuming you were paid Zero wage.
Winning!!!

Also, what minivan fits a 4'x4' pallet?

----------


## SKR

> Also, what minivan fits a 4'x4' pallet?



That's a you problem, not a Chris problem. You should have thought about that before you showed up to make $260 CASH.

Edit: I like the line "this is NOT Amazon". It reminds me of when parodies were popular in porn before the step genre took off.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Caravan fits sheets of plywood., pretty sure my odyssey would too, although caravan had a nice flat load floor.

Agree that's a terrible pay scale. Even with a fwd van using 8l/100, you are spending $60 on fuel as well. Current gov't mileage is 0.61/km, and you better get commercial insurance too, so your time is worth less than zero.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Sounds like it would be Intelcom making Amazon deliveries, all of them up here drive clapped out minivans packed to the gills for deliveries

----------


## killramos

Is this really any worse of a deal than being a DoorDash driver?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Probably very equivalent. Which is awful.

----------


## lilmira

a job for the real driver who drives for respect

----------


## Tik-Tok

"Perfect for veterans"

Are they driving into a war-zone?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Is govt rate 61¢ now??! I thought it was 57¢

----------


## mr2mike

I love all these winter tire for sale ads.
All of them are "Like new". I guess, true the color is still black.

----------


## G-ZUS

> I love all these winter tire for sale ads.
> All of them are "Like new". I guess, true the color is still black.



Most are at the wear bars

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Or date code 2002

----------


## killramos

> Or date code 2002



If the rubber is cracked does that make it winter tread?

----------


## DonJuan

^ Custom siping. That's better than new pay extra for that.

----------


## vengie

Guilty.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Problems, eh?

----------


## 90_Shelby

> I love all these winter tire for sale ads.
> All of them are "Like new". I guess, true the color is still black.






> Most are at the wear bars






> Or date code 2002






> If the rubber is cracked does that make it winter tread?



$450 in my pocket is better then tossing them.  :Angel:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Some poor cunt will appreciate the value.

----------


## SKR

Of all the shit I've sold on Kijiji, tires are by far the easiest thing to sell. The hardest thing is to wrap your head around percentages. I had a set that I knew what the tread depth was new, and I knew what it was at the time. I put all that in the ad. And the amount of fuckers that would ask how much percent tread was left would make your head spin. Like, if it comes with 15/32 and it has 11/32 left, surely you can work that out yourself. But no. Don't try to be accurate or honest, just call it either 75 or 50% no matter what it actually is, and they'll be sold today. People love used tires.

----------


## mr2mike

Lots of effort put forward on this ad.

----------


## D'z Nutz

I can't imagine how this could possibly be comfortable to drive with.

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace...43385490072785

----------


## mr2mike

I like the drip catch plate.

----------


## SKR

It wouldn't be very sporty but it probably wouldn't be as uncomfortable as you might think. I drove a truck with a shifter at eye level or a little higher and it was alright.

----------


## suntan

> Of all the shit I've sold on Kijiji, tires are by far the easiest thing to sell. The hardest thing is to wrap your head around percentages. I had a set that I knew what the tread depth was new, and I knew what it was at the time. I put all that in the ad. And the amount of fuckers that would ask how much percent tread was left would make your head spin. Like, if it comes with 15/32 and it has 11/32 left, surely you can work that out yourself. But no. Don't try to be accurate or honest, just call it either 75 or 50% no matter what it actually is, and they'll be sold today. People love used tires.



Say 69%. Should sell them in an instant.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

don't dually needs go!!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Completely rat-bagged, fucked chair sitting in frozen alley! Only $175 !!!



Even the seller knows it's a fail in her profile picture, LoL!

----------


## killramos

*does the math on how much a night of smack will cost her*

FS: 1 Chair!

----------


## ExtraSlow

I would have guessed it cost less than that, but hey, #justinflation.

----------


## jutes

For your art rooms

----------


## ExtraSlow

It s funny Becuase that word means different things in different countries.

----------


## SJW

> It s funny Becuase that word means different things in different countries.



Which word? Art?

----------


## TomcoPDR

.

----------


## killramos

What would be really funny is when the person “ripping it out” destroys their home in the process of trying to preserve the tile.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> What would be really funny is when the person “ripping it out” destroys their home in the process of trying to preserve the tile.



I thought the same thing, and tried retracting my post (some ppl might have that time and effort to remove it. Maybe it really is worth it)

Then I clicked on sellers profile. Counter top free for removal, then you see someone grabbed some of them floor tiles

----------


## TomcoPDR

Does he allow try before you buy?

----------


## arcticcat522

What made you stumble across that???? Actually, never mind.....hahaha

----------


## bjstare

"Low Mileage, Very Clean. Whole vehicle or Parts"









https://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details...dId=1643401633

----------


## TomcoPDR

From a Facebook Calgary group relates to real estate stuff

----------


## killramos

Who knew Toma had facebook

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

$1,500... LoL!

----------


## Hallowed_point

Probably smells like black ice trees and curry.

----------


## mr2mike

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...ale/1643585205

----------


## killramos

“Sledding is too dangerous you might flip”

*hold my beer*

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

The failure of "Wanted: I am selling this _______" is incredible.
And common!

----------


## mr2mike

You wanted to sell a smart car?

Wanted to buy from me?

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I'm Ron Burgundy?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

LoL!!!!
I am all out of reps to give today.

----------


## mr2mike

The poor guys running data analytics to determine the # of items bought and sold off the site have to have massive error bars.

----------

